#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  "Природа ума" и физический мозг...

## Андрош

Мир всем. Господа, не могли бы высказать свою точку зрения по следующему вопросу. Насколько, согласно буддийской философии, "ум" или "сознание" зависят от физического тела? Простые наблюдения показывают, что у маленького ребенка, у которого еще не сформирован мозг, сознание, соответственно, не развито. Различные лекарственные препараты, вызывающий химические реакции в головном мозге, изменяют сознание человека, его мировосприятие, "природу ума". Насколько природа ума зависит от процессов в мозговом веществе? Возможно, изучение "природы ума" - это прерогатива медиков, а не философов? Спасибо.

----------


## Won Soeng

Все, что относится к сознанию тела зависит от тела. Это зрение, слух, вкус, обоняние и осязание.
Сознание ума частично зависит от тела, частично не зависит.

Тело обеспечивает широкое многообразие чувственного восприятия.
Однако тело не является исчерпывающей опорой для ума.

----------

Neroli (07.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (07.06.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

А может просто "природа ума" лежит за пределами природы человеческой?

----------


## Neroli

> Однако тело не является исчерпывающей опорой для ума.


На что опирается ум младенца?

----------


## Won Soeng

> На что опирается ум младенца?


Ум - это очень широко. Но практически безошибочно будет сказать, что на жажду, цепляние и становление.

----------


## Neroli

> Ум - это очень широко. Но практически безошибочно будет сказать, что на жажду, цепляние и становление.


Допустим. А природа ума что это такое по вашему?

----------


## Андрош

> Все, что относится к сознанию тела зависит от тела. Это зрение, слух, вкус, обоняние и осязание.
> Сознание ума частично зависит от тела, частично не зависит.
> 
> Тело обеспечивает широкое многообразие чувственного восприятия.
> Однако тело не является исчерпывающей опорой для ума.


В какой же степени зависит?  И если "природа ума" хоть в какой-то степени зависит от физического мозга, то о какой природе ума *вообще* можно говорить?




> Тело обеспечивает широкое многообразие чувственного восприятия.


Чувственные восприятия могут быть и во сне.

----------


## Андрош

> Допустим. А природа ума что это такое по вашему?


А по вашему? ))

----------


## Андрош

> Ум - это очень широко. Но практически безошибочно будет сказать, что на жажду, цепляние и становление.


Ум младенца полностью зависит от потребностей физического тела. Хочет есть - кричит, живот пучит - кричит. Причем тут какое-то "цепляние"?

----------

Шавырин (07.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ум младенца полностью зависит от потребностей физического тела. Хочет есть - кричит, живот пучит - кричит. Причем тут какое-то "цепляние"?



taṇhā  
upādāna 
bhava

Можно перевести, как:

жажда
цепляние
становление

----------

Шавырин (07.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мир всем. Господа, не могли бы высказать свою точку зрения по следующему вопросу. Насколько, согласно буддийской философии, "ум" или "сознание" зависят от физического тела? Простые наблюдения показывают, что у маленького ребенка, у которого еще не сформирован мозг, сознание, соответственно, не развито. Различные лекарственные препараты, вызывающий химические реакции в головном мозге, изменяют сознание человека, его мировосприятие, "природу ума". Насколько природа ума зависит от процессов в мозговом веществе? Возможно, изучение "природы ума" - это прерогатива медиков, а не философов? Спасибо.


Русскоязычная терминология Дхармы, ещё плохо разработана. 

Природа Ума и ум (манас) - разные термины.

Вы пишите о манасе, а не о Природе Ума.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Допустим. А природа ума что это такое по вашему?


12 звеньев взаимообусловленности

----------

Шавырин (07.06.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> [U]
> Природа Ума и ум (манас) - разные термины.



В чем разница?

----------

Шавырин (07.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В чем разница?


Природа Ума не завит от физического мозга.

Манас, как один из органов восприятия (индрий) - зависит.

----------

Шавырин (07.06.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Природа Ума не завит от физического мозга.
> 
> Манас, как один из органов восприятия (индрий) - зависит.


Что переходит в следующее рождение? Манас? Или ум? 




> Природа Ума не завит от физического мозга.


Т.е., если человек заболел шизофренией, то его "природа ума", "ум" - не меняется? Или если человек принял ЛСД, то его природа ума тоже остается неизменной?

----------

Шавырин (07.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что переходит в следующее рождение? Манас? Или ум? 
> 
> Т.е., если человек заболел шизофренией, то его "природа ума", "ум" - не меняется? Или если человек принял ЛСД, то его природа ума тоже остается неизменной?


Словом _ум_ переводят ряд терминов, в том числе - _manаs , buddha_

Манас постоянно изменяется.

Когда говорят Природа Ума  имеют ввиду Buddha-dhātu  - эта dhātu неизменна.

----------

Шавырин (07.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А по вашему? ))


Я знаю, что об природе ума много чего написано. Никакого реального опыта, чтобы говорить об этом у меня нет. Поэтому не знаю.

----------

Шавырин (07.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> На что опирается ум младенца?


Своё бардо не пахнет...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.06.2015)

----------


## До

> _Насколько_, согласно буддийской философии, "ум" или "сознание" зависят от физического тела?


На сколько чего, процентов?




> Простые наблюдения показывают, что у маленького ребенка, у которого еще не сформирован мозг, _сознание, соответственно, не развито_.


У сознания функция _осознавать_ - ребенок не осознаёт?




> Различные лекарственные препараты, вызывающий химические реакции в головном мозге, изменяют сознание человека, его мировосприятие, "природу ума".


Смотрение глазами тоже меняет сознание.




> _Насколько_ природа ума зависит от процессов в мозговом веществе?


А на сколько бывает?




> Возможно, изучение "природы ума" - это _прерогатива медиков, а не_ философов? Спасибо.


Только у медиков сознание?

----------

Neroli (07.06.2015), Won Soeng (08.06.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Мир всем. Господа, не могли бы высказать свою точку зрения по следующему вопросу. Насколько, согласно буддийской философии, "ум" или "сознание" зависят от физического тела? Простые наблюдения показывают, что у маленького ребенка, у которого еще не сформирован мозг, сознание, соответственно, не развито. Различные лекарственные препараты, вызывающий химические реакции в головном мозге, изменяют сознание человека, его мировосприятие, "природу ума". Насколько природа ума зависит от процессов в мозговом веществе? Возможно, изучение "природы ума" - это прерогатива медиков, а не философов? Спасибо.


От физического тела зависит рассудок, который рождается с рождением тела и вместе с ним умирает. О сознании Мьонг Гонг Суним сказал : " Мир един, неделим и полностью сознателен". Понимание "природы ума" рассудком , на мой взгляд, принципиально невозможно, иначе, за столько тысяч лет человеческой истории  уж что-нибудь придумали бы.

----------

Won Soeng (08.06.2015), Шавырин (07.06.2015), Эделизи (07.06.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

О двух природах ума, из которых лишь одна -- истинная (она же -- природа будды):

Бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы, долго и усердно совершенствуясь в праджня-парамите1, постигали пустотность и бессущностность природы четырёх великих элементов2 и пяти скандх3. Также они обретали ви'дение двух разновидностей ума, проявляющихся в действии. Каковы эти две? Первая — чистый ум, вторая — ум омрачённый. Это две разных природы ума, каждая из которых изначально существует сама по себе, хотя временно они связаны, будучи, в силу причин и условий, вместе до определённого времени.

Чистый ум постоянно услаждается благими дхармами. Загрязнённая же часть ума неизменно помышляет о неблагих деяниях. Если ум не подвергается загрязнениям, то достигшего этого называют мудрым. Благодаря этому можно отстраниться от всех страданий и достигнуть блаженства нирваны.

Приверженного же омрачённому уму, творящего неблагие деяния и всё более опутывающего себя омрачениями, называют обычным человеком. Он погружён в тройственный мир и испытывает всевозможные страдания. Почему это так? Потому что ум омрачённый заслоняет Истинную Сущность. Оттого в „Сутре десяти ступеней [бодхисаттвы]” сказано: „В телах всех чувствующих существ пребывает несокрушимая природа Будды, подобная солнцу: сущностью ясная и совершенная, обширная и границ не имеющая. Однако, будучи окутанной тёмными плотными облаками пяти скандх, она не способна явить себя, подобно светильнику, в глиняный кувшин заключённому”. Кроме того, сказано и в „Сутре о нирване”4: „Все, без исключения, чувствующие существа обладают природой Будды, однако, поскольку она окутана омрачениями, существа не способны достигнуть освобождения”. Природа Будды — это просветлённость. Как только она полностью осознана и её осознание полностью просветлённо, это называется освобождением. Отсюда следует, что корнем всего благого является просветление. Из этого корня произрастает древо всех заслуг и добродетелей. Нирвана — плод древа [всех] добродетелей, именно им порождаемый. Таким образом, созерцанье ума можно назвать совершенным постижением.

[...]

Кармические воздаяния трёх миров — всего лишь порожденья ума. [Изначальную же] природу [ума], благодаря коей и достигается выход из трёх миров, можно уподобить отсутствию ума и трёх миров в нём.

Эти три мира соответствуют трём ядам. Алчность соответствует миру желаний, злоба соответствует миру форм, неведение соответствует миру без-форм. Глупость [также] соответствует миру без-форм. Оттого и именуются тремя мирами. В силу присутствия трёх ядов порождаются лёгкая и тяжёлая карма и обретается разное воздаяние, разделяемое, в зависимости от тяжести, на шесть сфер существования, отсюда и название „шесть уделов”.

[...]

Я ищу основу ума — ума самодостаточного.
Этот ум невозможно найти, обращаясь к уму рассудочному.
Буддо-природа ни от чего не зависит, вне ума пребывая.
Чуть проявляется ум — является и страдание.
Я ищу основу ума, не ищу будду.
Три мира, постигнуты будучи, — лишь пустота бессущностная.
Дабы найти будду, просто выяви ум.
Именно этот ум изначальный — ум будды.
Из "Суждений наставника Дхармы об устранении форм".

----------

Shus (08.06.2015), Won Soeng (08.06.2015), Алик (07.06.2015), Балдинг (08.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2015), Гошка (09.06.2015)

----------


## Говинда

> Различные лекарственные препараты, вызывающий химические реакции в головном мозге, изменяют сознание человека, его мировосприятие, "природу ума". Насколько природа ума зависит от процессов в мозговом веществе? Возможно, изучение "природы ума" - это прерогатива медиков, а не философов? Спасибо.


Вы же сами практически ответили на свой вопрос. Во первых "природа ума" - это название состояния нашего сознания. Как вы заметили , что тело влияет на наше состяние сознания и эмоции, т.к. мы ( наш ум, а точнее наши скандхи) обусловлены омрачениями. А очищая наш ум от омрачений и обретая состояние ригпа или "природу ума", наши 5 скандх уже не подвержены притоку клеш и омрачений. И поэтому мы в любом возрасте зависим от нашего тела и тех химических препаратов, которые воздействут на него. И даже обретя плод архатсва, мы ещё можем вынашивать плоды кармы, которой накопили давно. Об этом есть много историй, например про Миларепу, когда он показал на деревянной двери, какую боль его тело испытывает, но не страдает ум.
  При этом не забываем, насколько сильно влияет на наше тело состояние  нашего ума. Спокойная и устойчивая психика излечивает кучу болячек.

----------


## Андрош

> От физического тела зависит рассудок, который рождается с рождением тела и вместе с ним умирает. О сознании Мьонг Гонг Суним сказал : " Мир един, неделим и полностью сознателен". Понимание "природы ума" рассудком , на мой взгляд, принципиально невозможно, иначе, за столько тысяч лет человеческой истории  уж что-нибудь придумали бы.


 Можете привести четкие критерии отличия "рассудка" (который зависит от физического тела)  от "ума"?

----------


## Андрош

> обретая состояние ригпа... наши 5 скандх уже не подвержены притоку клеш... .


Прикольная феня. Единственный вопрос: сами понимаете, что пишете? Или это так, копипаст?

----------


## Андрош

> Природа Ума не завит от физического мозга.


Это надо "принимать на веру"? Или можно подтвердить какими-то опытами, аналогиями?

----------


## Фридегар

> Что переходит в следующее рождение? Манас? Или ум?


Причины и способности

----------


## Фридегар

> Я знаю, что об природе ума много чего написано. Никакого реального опыта, чтобы говорить об этом у меня нет. Поэтому не знаю.


Понимание и истолкование восприятий. С последующим анализом, синтезом, сравнением, сопоставлением и т.д.

----------


## Фридегар

> taṇhā  
> upādāna 
> bhava
> 
> Можно перевести, как:
> 
> жажда
> цепляние
> становление


цепляние - это вторично. Первично удовлетворение жажды. Цепляние за приятное удовлетворение

----------


## Андрош

> Причины и способности


Способности - это "функция" личности, не так ли?

----------


## Фридегар

> Способности - это "функция" личности, не так ли?


Нет. Предыдущая личность гибнет, исчерпывает себя, способности продолжают развиваться в новой личности. 
По причинам, созданным предыдущей личностью.

----------


## Андрош

Растолкуйте еще, пожалуйста. В расхожем буддийском высказывании "исследование природы ума" - что (кто) является "объектом", а что (кто) "субъектом" этого исследования?

----------


## Фридегар

Субъект, тот кто постигает. Но кто никогда не может быть постигнут. Источник луча, который освещает окружающие объекты. 
Объекты - всё остальное.

----------


## Андрош

> Нет. Предыдущая личность гибнет, исчерпывает себя, способности продолжают развиваться в новой личности. 
> По причинам, созданным предыдущей личностью.


И что тогда является "носителем" этих способностей? Допустим, в перерывах между перерождениями? За какие заслуги "новая" личность одаривается способностями, которые до этого развивал кто-то другой? Какой смысл и мотивация развивать способности, которыми в другой жизни будет пользоваться кто-то другой?

----------


## Андрош

> Субъект, тот кто постигает. Но кто никогда не может быть постигнут. Источник луча, который освещает окружающие объекты. 
> Объекты - всё остальное.


У этого субъекта есть имя или название?

----------


## Фридегар

> У этого субъекта есть имя или название?


Согласитесь, что имя и название всегда объективны.

----------


## Андрош

> Нет. Предыдущая личность гибнет, исчерпывает себя


Откуда тогда брать мотивацию  к развитию в конкретной инкарнации, если все равно "исчерпаешь себя"?

----------


## Андрош

> Согласитесь, что имя и название всегда объективны.


Хотели сказать "субъективны"?

----------

Говинда (11.06.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> И что тогда является "носителем" этих способностей?


Различные состояния между воплощениями. Несущие всё меньше и меньше воспоминаний о последнем воплощении. 
Когда не остается ничего - наступает новое воплощение. Образно говоря. Конкретно, я не знаю. Вернее, не помню.

----------


## Фридегар

> Хотели сказать "субъективны"?


Нет! Именно объективны. Назовите что-либо и вы увидите, что есть тот кто называет и то ,что называют. Это что-то объективно.

----------


## Андрош

> Различные состояния между воплощениями.


Какие это "состояния" и *кто* их испытывает?

----------


## Фридегар

> Откуда тогда брать мотивацию  к развитию в конкретной инкарнации, если все равно "исчерпаешь себя"?


Из жажды (тришны), которая всегда сопутствует обычному человеку. Везде и во всех мирах.

----------


## Фридегар

> Какие это "состояния" и *кто* их испытывает?


Почитайте  :Smilie:  Есть "кама вачара" - "существо желания". Тот, кто только вышел из физического тела по причине смерти его. Всегда находится в "кама локе" или "мире желаний и страстей". Потом после ряда испытаний следует "рупа лока" - "мир форм". Там находятся "рупа вачара", существа, освободившиеся от грубых земных эмоций и страстей и поднявшиеся в более возвышенные миры. ... ну  и т.д.

----------


## Андрош

> Из жажды (тришны), которая всегда сопутствует обычному человеку. Везде и во всех мирах.


Совсем не каждому. Знаю в своем окружении людей абсолютно инертных, не стремящихся ни к чему...

----------


## Андрош

> Почитайте  Есть "кама вачара" - "существо желания". Тот, кто только вышел из физического тела по причине смерти его. Всегда находится в "кама локе" или "мире желаний и страстей". Потом после ряда испытаний следует "рупа лока" - "мир форм". Там находятся "рупа вачара", существа, освободившиеся от грубых земных эмоций и страстей и поднявшиеся в более возвышенные миры. ... ну  и т.д.


Как это сопоставить с точкой зрения о том, что личность не присутствует между инкарнациями и заканчивается со смертью физического тела?

----------


## Андрош

> Тот, кто только вышел из физического тела по причине смерти его. Всегда находится в "кама локе" или "мире желаний и страстей". Потом после ряда испытаний следует "рупа лока" - "мир форм"


Опять же: правдивость всего этого надо принимать на веру? (не хватает только деталей с чертями и смоляными котлами))

----------


## Фридегар

> Совсем не каждому. Знаю в своем окружении людей абсолютно инертных, не стремящихся ни к чему...


Не хотеть ничего нельзя. Если человек, вернее, его не тело не "одержимо". Это когда внутренний законный обладатель парализован и порабощен неким внешним "гостем" из других миров. Но отличить "гостя" от истинного "хозяина" практически невозможно. Сложно. Очевидны лишь самые грубые проявления, которые можно видеть на церковных обрядах "отчиток" и т.д.

----------


## Фридегар

> Как это сопоставить с точкой зрения о том, что личность не присутствует между инкарнациями и заканчивается со смертью физического тела?


проверять на опыте. Из раза в раз, с каждым новым воплощеним. В позапрошлом вас вероятно такие вопросы вообще не интересовали. Сейчас вот интересуют. Потом будут интересовать еще больше

----------


## Андрош

> проверять на опыте. Из раза в раз, с каждым новым воплощеним. В позапрошлом вас вероятно такие вопросы вообще не интересовали. Сейчас вот интересуют. Потом будут интересовать еще больше


Я и проверяю. Мой опыт утверждает, что личность присутствует между инкарнациями после смерти физического тела. Пытаюсь выяснить почему буддисты верят в обратное...

----------


## Фридегар

> Как это сопоставить с точкой зрения о том, что личность не присутствует между инкарнациями и заканчивается со смертью физического тела?


Личность не присутствует потому, что личность это как правило представления о теле. О его положении, имени и т.д. "Отвеченные" представления, абстрактные идеи живут там дольше, являясь топливом для жизни там. Сколько продумали тут "отвлеченных" мыслей - столько будет топлива развивать их там. Кончится топливо - наступит новое воплощение. В этом вообще смысл духовного развития. Продлить жизнь в духе, в более высших мирах, не обремененную опасностями и отягощениями этого нашего нынешнего существоания.

----------


## Фридегар

> Я и проверяю. Мой опыт утверждает, что личность присутствует между инкарнациями после смерти физического тела. Пытаюсь выяснить почему буддисты верят в обратное...


Вы либо придумываете, либо это не "личность".

----------


## Андрош

> Личность не присутствует потому, что личность это как правило представления о теле.


Личность - это осознание собственного "я" со своим индивидуальным мироощущением. А не "представления о теле".

----------


## Андрош

> Вы либо придумываете, либо это не "личность".


Когда вы умрете, вы будете ощущать себя тем же Фридегаром, что и в данный момент.

----------


## Говинда

> Прикольная феня. Единственный вопрос: сами понимаете, что пишете? Или это так, копипаст?


Писал от себя. Оно же и видно, что без лишнего "начитанного мозга" )))

----------


## Фридегар

> Когда вы умрете, вы будете ощущать себя тем же Фридегаром, что и в данный момент.





> Личность - это осознание собственного "я" со своим индивидуальным мироощущением. А не "представления о теле".


А во сне вы ощущаете себя собственным "я" со всем индивидуальным мироощущением? Нет. Но нет и полной потери земного сознания. Есть потеря _бодрствующего_ сознания. Точно так же как в состоянии бодрствования есть потеря сознания сонного. Теперь, если рассуждать логически, какое именно "осознание собственного "я" со своим индивидуальным мироощущением" как вы пишете, будет ощущать ушедший из физического тела? То, что в состоянии бодрствования или то, что в состоянии сна? Это первое. Второе. Не забывайте, что мозга с его функциями там нет. Чувств там нет. Потому, что вообще нет физического тела. Что есть? - читайте, ищите. В том числе и тут. Тут множество разговоров на эти темы

----------


## Говинда

> Личность - это осознание собственного "я" со своим индивидуальным мироощущением. А не "представления о теле".


Личность  - это совокупность 5 скандх. Можно рассматривать личность под другим взглядом на наши психические процессы. Но всегда это будет совокупность психических и физических процессов. (Нама-Рупа). Если мы говорим Личность - это Я. То тогда смотрим из чего состоит наше Я. Разберём пять скандх: 1.- наши 5 органов чувств, которые и являют собой наше тело. Т.е. тело  и  есть сплошной орган чувств ))));  2 -  чувства ( приятные, неприятные, нейтральные ) при соприкосновении внешних объектов с нашими органами чувств; 3 - наше эмоционально-интелектуальное окрашивание, осознование того, что мы почувствовали; 4- рефлексы (формирующие факторы), которые "заякорились" в нашем подсознании на данные объекты; 5 -  и само осознавание, которое эти процессы контролирует и  объединяет.  

 Но если этот процесс происходит у обычного существа, у которого эти пять скандх "окрашены" авидьей - неведением, тогда и происходит накапливание омрачений. А если этот процесс происходит у просветлённого - тогда в отсутствии авидьи нет притока эмоций-клеш. Не будет больше рождений, так как все желания утихли, и нет причин снова возрождаться!!!

----------


## Алик

> Можете привести четкие критерии отличия "рассудка" (который зависит от физического тела)  от "ума"?


Рассудок делит.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мир всем. Господа, не могли бы высказать свою точку зрения по следующему вопросу. Насколько, согласно буддийской философии, "ум" или "сознание" зависят от физического тела? Простые наблюдения показывают, что у маленького ребенка, у которого еще не сформирован мозг, сознание, соответственно, не развито.


Почему Вы пишете _ум_ и _сознание_ в страшных кавычках?

----------


## Андрош

> А во сне вы ощущаете себя собственным "я" со всем индивидуальным мироощущением? Нет. Но нет и полной потери земного сознания. Есть потеря _бодрствующего_ сознания. Точно так же как в состоянии бодрствования есть потеря сознания сонного. Теперь, если рассуждать логически, какое именно "осознание собственного "я" со своим индивидуальным мироощущением" как вы пишете, будет ощущать ушедший из физического тела? То, что в состоянии бодрствования или то, что в состоянии сна? Это первое. Второе. Не забывайте, что мозга с его функциями там нет. Чувств там нет. Потому, что вообще нет физического тела. Что есть? - читайте, ищите. В том числе и тут. Тут множество разговоров на эти темы


Состояние сознания во время сна, и состояние сознания вне физического тела - это абсолютно разные вещи.




> Теперь, если рассуждать логически, какое именно "осознание собственного "я" со своим индивидуальным мироощущением" как вы пишете, будет ощущать ушедший из физического тела? То, что в состоянии бодрствования или то, что в состоянии сна?


То, что в состоянии бодрствования или близкое к нему.

----------


## Андрош

> Личность  - это совокупность 5 скандх. Можно рассматривать личность под другим взглядом на наши психические процессы. Но всегда это будет совокупность психических и физических процессов. (Нама-Рупа). Если мы говорим Личность - это Я. То тогда смотрим из чего состоит наше Я. Разберём пять скандх: 1.- наши 5 органов чувств, которые и являют собой наше тело. Т.е. тело  и  есть сплошной орган чувств ))));  2 -  чувства ( приятные, неприятные, нейтральные ) при соприкосновении внешних объектов с нашими органами чувств; 3 - наше эмоционально-интелектуальное окрашивание, осознование того, что мы почувствовали; 4- рефлексы (формирующие факторы), которые "заякорились" в нашем подсознании на данные объекты; 5 -  и само осознавание, которое эти процессы контролирует и  объединяет.  
> 
>  Но если этот процесс происходит у обычного существа, у которого эти пять скандх "окрашены" авидьей - неведением, тогда и происходит накапливание омрачений. А если этот процесс происходит у просветлённого - тогда в отсутствии авидьи нет притока эмоций-клеш. Не будет больше рождений, так как все желания утихли, и нет причин снова возрождаться!!!


А что тогда с существами, которые не имеют плотного тела, являются д*у*хами? Что составляет их личность? Или они не личности?

----------


## ullu

> Можете привести четкие критерии отличия "рассудка" (который зависит от физического тела)  от "ума"?


Вот здесь посмотрите про дхармы
http://dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm

или вот я себе записки делала

*Скандхи*

форма
функция : форма
	4 формы причины
	11 форм следствий
		5 чувств
		5 объектов чувств
		невоспринимаемая форма ( изменение в структуре личности благодаря твердому намерению — например обет )

ощущение
функция: ощущает 
	приятные
	неприятные
	нейтральные

различение 
функция: воспринимает впечателния
	различение качеств объектов

санскары ( психические образования)
функция: отвечает за действия
	51 благое и неблагое дейсвтия связанные с деятельностью ума
	24 образования с ней не связанные ( например вновь обретенные добродетели или ниродха ( временное прекращение, в котором практикующий погружен в состояние лишенное восприятия)

сознание 
функция: определяет объекты
	6 сознаний
	омраченное сознание
сознание основа


*Дхату ( составляющие чувств)*

6 органов чувств ( внутренние )
6 сознаний органов чувств
6 объектов органов чувств ( внешние )

*Аятаны (опоры чувств)* 

внутренние опоры — 6 органов чувств
внешние опоры — 6 объектов орагнов чувств

----------


## ullu

> Я и проверяю. Мой опыт утверждает, что личность присутствует между инкарнациями после смерти физического тела. Пытаюсь выяснить почему буддисты верят в обратное...


Потому что у буддистов незименная, длящаяся, субстанциональная личность не присутствует никогда, откуда она вдруг появится после смерти то ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это надо "принимать на веру"? Или можно подтвердить какими-то опытами, аналогиями?


Вначале всёже нужно иметь хоть  немного доверия Будде, Дхарме, Практикующим и Учителю - учащим о Природе Ума.
Имея немного доверия, применяя Дхарму в жизни, получаем немножко личного опыта.
Получив немножко опыта, доверие возрастает.
Возросшее доверие ведёт, к большему применение Дхармы, к большему личному опыту и т.д.

----------


## Андрош

> Потому что у буддистов незименная, длящаяся, субстанциональная личность не присутствует никогда, откуда она вдруг появится после смерти то ?


Наверное, потерять свою личность - это весьма печальный факт... :Wink:

----------


## Андрош

> Вначале всёже нужно иметь хоть  немного доверия Будде, Дхарме, Практикующим и Учителю - учащим о Природе Ума.
> Имея немного доверия, применяя Дхарму в жизни, получаем немножко личного опыта.
> Получив немножко опыта, доверие возрастает.
> Возросшее доверие ведёт, к большему применение Дхармы, к большему личному опыту и т.д.



Просто буддисты противопоставляют свое учение "религиям веры", на которые присутствует высокомерный взгляд. На самом деле, чем больше общаюсь с людьми, в том числе тут на форуме, тем больше убеждаюсь, что вера в буддизме присутствует не в меньшей степени. И если речь идет даже о каком-то личном опыте, то все это тоже больше на уровне идей и веры в эти идеи.

----------


## Алексей А

> Наверное, потерять свою личность - это весьма печальный факт...


Чего нет - не потеряешь.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Личность  - это совокупность 5 скандх.


семи. Последние две, как правило, скрываются от широкой публики. Слышал, что это так

----------


## Фридегар

> Наверное, потерять свою личность - это весьма печальный факт...


что останется, если потеряете свою личность?

----------


## Андрош

> Чего нет - не потеряешь.


Как там булгаковский Воланд говорил? "Да что ж такое, что ни возьми *ничего у вас нет*..." 
А что, собственно есть (в смысле, существующее) в представлении буддистов? Откуда вы знаете, что все эти дхату, аятаны, сканхи и пр. - нечто реально существующее? А не просто порождение чьей-то фантазии?

----------


## Алексей А

> А что, собственно есть (в смысле, существующее) в представлении буддистов? Откуда вы знаете, что все эти дхату, аятаны, сканхи и пр. - нечто реально существующее? А не просто порождение чьей-то фантазии?


В дхату, аятанах и скандхах нет ничего мистического, это просто классификация восприятия и взаимодействия в внешним миром.
А существует все взаимозависимо. Что существует зависимо, реально не возникает.

----------

Говинда (11.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Просто буддисты противопоставляют свое учение "религиям веры", на которые присутствует высокомерный взгляд. На самом деле, чем больше общаюсь с людьми, в том числе тут на форуме, тем больше убеждаюсь, что вера в буддизме присутствует не в меньшей степени. И если речь идет даже о каком-то личном опыте, то все это тоже больше на уровне идей и веры в эти идеи.


Думаю Ваш вывод неверен.
У различных последователей Будды, имеются различные взгляды по разным вопросам.
Одни основывают свои взгляды на доверии к текстам, другие на логике, третьи на опыте ...

Могут различаться не только взгляды, но и цели, методы достижения.

Всегда подчёркивается именно практичность Учения Будды, взгляд не ограничивается идеями, применяется в практике и реализовывается в жизни.

----------


## Говинда

> А что тогда с существами, которые не имеют плотного тела, являются д*у*хами? Что составляет их личность? Или они не личности?


А разве я писал. что гланое в человеке это его плотное тело? Главное  - это совокупность психических факторов. Например существа мира Брахмы находятся под влиянием наслаждения от дхьяны. и т.д.

----------


## Говинда

> Совсем не каждому. Знаю в своем окружении людей абсолютно инертных, не стремящихся ни к чему...


Да ну? Желание ничего не делать - это тоже желание. И желание сохранить эту бездеятельность тоже желание. 
 Есть три вида желаний ( в кама локе) и они пронизывают всё и вся ( если ты не архат )))):
 - желание приятного
 - желание сохранить приятное
 - и желание избежать неприятного для первого и второго.
 Из этих трёх желаний и произростают страсть, тупость и злоба.

----------


## Говинда

> Просто буддисты противопоставляют свое учение "религиям веры", на которые присутствует высокомерный взгляд. На самом деле, чем больше общаюсь с людьми, в том числе тут на форуме, тем больше убеждаюсь, что вера в буддизме присутствует не в меньшей степени. И если речь идет даже о каком-то личном опыте, то все это тоже больше на уровне идей и веры в эти идеи.


Как не печально, но вы и правы и не совсем. В буддизме изначально присутствует вера, но именно Шрадха ( убеждённость в том, что сам познал). В других религиях идёт упор на Бхакту - больше слепую веру , или ...( незнаю как описать, но надеюсь никого не обидел ). Так вот во многих традициях в буддизме упор уже делают как раз на бхакту.

----------


## Говинда

> семи. Последние две, как правило, скрываются от широкой публики. Слышал, что это так


Скандх пять. А личность составляют ещё карма и... забыл. Ссори. Это первый том Абхидхармакоши Васубандху.

----------


## Андрош

> Думаю Ваш вывод неверен.
> У различных последователей Будды, имеются различные взгляды по разным вопросам.
> Одни основывают свои взгляды на доверии к текстам, другие на логике, третьи на опыте ...
> 
> Могут различаться не только взгляды, но и цели, методы достижения.
> 
> Всегда подчёркивается именно практичность Учения Будды, взгляд не ограничивается идеями, применяется в практике и реализовывается в жизни.


Хм... а где же истина тогда?
... 
Можете привести примеры "практического применения"?

----------


## Алик

> Хм... а где же истина тогда?
> ... 
> Можете привести примеры "практического применения"?


Когда Вы не думаете, все - истина. Когда я иду по дороге, я только иду по дороге - это истина, когда забиваю гвоздь, то только забиваю гроздь - это истина. Истина - это здесь и сейчас, в этом ее практическое применение. Если я еду на машине и начинаю думать о чем-то, то могу попасть в аварию, если забиваю гвоздь и начинаю думать о чем-то, могу попасть молотком по пальцу.

----------

Альбина (11.06.2015), Фил (11.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Наверное, потерять свою личность - это весьма печальный факт...


Невозможно потерять то, чего у тебя нет.

----------

Фил (11.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Когда Вы не думаете, все - истина. Когда я иду по дороге, я только иду по дороге - это истина, когда забиваю гвоздь, то только забиваю гроздь - это истина. Истина - это здесь и сейчас, в этом ее практическое применение. Если я еду на машине и начинаю думать о чем-то, то могу попасть в аварию, если забиваю гвоздь и начинаю думать о чем-то, могу попасть молотком по пальцу.


Можно по другому ещё подойти.
Истина существует как противоположность ложного.
При отсутствии ложного нет нужды в истине.
Прогулка, забивание гвоздя, езда на машине - где ложь?

----------

Алик (11.06.2015), Альбина (11.06.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В буддизме изначально присутствует вера, но именно Шрадха ( убеждённость в том, что сам познал). В других религиях идёт упор на Бхакту - больше слепую веру , или ...( незнаю как описать, но надеюсь никого не обидел ). Так вот во многих традициях в буддизме упор уже делают как раз на бхакту.


В буддизме всегда было и есть строгое понятие (пал.) _саддха_ или (санскр.) _шраддха_, переводимое как "вера" или "доверие".
Значение его для достижения пробуждения оговаривается таким, например, перечнем:

Составные части просветления _(бодхи-пакша-дхарма)_ — их насчитывают тридцать семь: четыре основы внимания (_смрити-упастхани_), четыре отвержения (_самьяк-прахана_) = четыре правильных усердия, четыре опоры чудесных сил (_риддхи-пада_), пять способностей восприятия (_индрия_), пять особых сил (_бала_: *сила веры или шраддха-бала*, сила устремлённости или _вирья-бала_, сила осознанности или _смрити-бала_ и сила сосредоточения или _самадхи-бала_), семь частей просветления (_бодхи-ангани_) и благородный восьмеричный путь (_арья-аштанга-марга_).
В изначальном же буддизме Палийского канона есть, к примеру, обстоятельная Сампасадания сутта -- "Об услаждающей/вдохновляющей вере"), соответствующей правильным воззрениям применительно к Дхамме, Будде и Сангхе.

При этом есть пробуждение, достигаемое верой, и есть -- достигаемое мудростью (о нём -- в Сусима сутте или "Проповеди аскету Сусиме").

----------

Балдинг (11.06.2015), Сергей Ч (11.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Скандх пять. А личность составляют ещё карма и... забыл. Ссори. Это первый том Абхидхармакоши Васубандху.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Скандх пять. А личность составляют ещё карма и... забыл. Ссори. Это первый том Абхидхармакоши Васубандху.


Санскара-упадана-скандха и есть карма.

----------


## ullu

> Наверное, потерять свою личность - это весьма печальный факт...


Не знаю даже, вам печально обычно жить ?

----------

Won Soeng (11.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Как там булгаковский Воланд говорил? "Да что ж такое, что ни возьми *ничего у вас нет*..." 
> А что, собственно есть (в смысле, существующее) в представлении буддистов? Откуда вы знаете, что все эти дхату, аятаны, сканхи и пр. - нечто реально существующее? А не просто порождение чьей-то фантазии?


Это же классификация, как она может "реально" существовать ?

----------

Won Soeng (11.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Как раз буддизм избегает крайностей убеждений о существовании и несуществовании. Учение Будды наставляет развивать проницательность в условия возникновения и прекращения всего. Помня об условиях, мы говорим о зависимом, условном существовании  всего. Тренируя внимание к условиям, а не к явлениям, развивается проницательность в истинную природу существования.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хм... а где же истина тогда?
> ... 
> Можете привести примеры "практического применения"?


дукха: 
страдание, боль и неприятности - дукха; непостоянство - дукха; пять скандх - дукха

дукха имеет причины:
наши неприятные переживания являются следствиями неумелых действий в основе которых загрязнения\клеши (жадность, злость, глупость), источник клеш эгоизм, искажённое представление о Я, неведенье\авидья реальности-такой-как-она-есть, авидья относительно Природы Ума

возможно прекращение дукха:
воздерживание от неумелых действий, очищение клеш, видение\видья реальности-такой-как-она-есть

есть путь ведущий к прекращению дукха:
Полагаясь на Будду, Дхарму, Сангу, имеем некоторое постижение.
В соответствии с нашим постижением Дхармы:
мыслим,
говорим,
действуем,
ведём образ жизни,
прилагаем усилие,
развиваем концентрацию,
медитируем,
постижение углубляется ...

Когда приходит понимание того что и другие не хотят переживать дукха, не возможно личное счастье и покой когда другие страдают: зарождается Бодхичитта - стремление к достижению Полного Просветления Будды для пользы других. Для это цели ещё используются особые метод и мудрость, основанные на альтруизме и постижении пустотности.

Больше развиваем качества присущие Природе Ума\ Природе Будды, появляется  больше доверия к Будде и Учителям.

У последователей Будды могут быть и другие цели: Хорошо прожить эту жизнь. Иметь хорошее перерождение и т.д. Реализация этих целей также присутствует в Дхарме. Будда Шакьямуни учил многих людей, в соответствии с их способностями, мотивациями, целями.

----------


## Альбина

> Когда Вы не думаете, все - истина. Когда я иду по дороге, я только иду по дороге - это истина, когда забиваю гвоздь, то только забиваю гроздь - это истина. Истина - это здесь и сейчас, в этом ее практическое применение. Если я еду на машине и начинаю думать о чем-то, то могу попасть в аварию, если забиваю гвоздь и начинаю думать о чем-то, могу попасть молотком по пальцу.


Но, когда я думаю-это ведь тоже истина. Просто она в том что я ДУМАЮ (равно -иду,,вожу машину,забиваю гвоздь) ,а не в том,ЧТО я думаю.... :Smilie: .......  Алик. уже слышу, как Вы говорите мне  . "Если возникают мысли -Это проверка себя" (вот сняла с Вас обузу отвечать ))))-. Ну ок.  :Smilie:  и все-таки ум в движении -приятное зрелище временами . :Wink:   ................   И вообще- он всегда в движении, иначе -никак...    :Kiss:

----------

Vladiimir (11.06.2015), Алик (11.06.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Но, когда я думаю-это ведь тоже истина. Просто она в том что я ДУМАЮ (равно -иду,,вожу машину,забиваю гвоздь) ,а не в том,ЧТО я думаю...........  Алик. уже слышу, как Вы говорите мне  . "Если возникают мысли -Это проверка себя" (вот сняла с Вас обузу отвечать ))))-. Ну ок.  и все-таки ум в движении -приятное зрелище временами .  ................   И вообще- он всегда в движении, иначе -никак...


Альбина, тут фишка в том, что рассудок придумал это "я", и все оценивает с позиции "я, мне, моё" . Есть "привязанное" мышление и свободное или "непривязанное". Вот тучи плывут себе по небу, я их вижу, но мне нет до них дела, плывут себе и плывут. То же и с мышлением: когда оно мне нужно, я им пользуюсь, когда не нужно - не обращаю внимания. А т.к. мысли "питаются" моим к ним вниманием, то сами по себе затихают. В идеале это должно продолжаться 24 часа в сутки :Smilie: . Тогда, как говорят, возможно и просветление :Smilie: .

----------

Альбина (11.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Альбина, тут фишка в том, что рассудок придумал это "я", и все оценивает с позиции "я, мне, моё" . Есть "привязанное" мышление и свободное или "непривязанное". Вот тучи плывут себе по небу, я их вижу, но мне нет до них дела, плывут себе и плывут. То же и с мышлением: когда оно мне нужно, я им пользуюсь, когда не нужно - не обращаю внимания. А т.к. мысли "питаются" моим к ним вниманием, то сами по себе затихают. В идеале это должно продолжаться 24 часа в сутки. Тогда, как говорят, возможно и просветление.


Угу. :Smilie: 

А   Вообще конечно парадоксальная штука- для того, чтобы отсечь свое "Я" надо это "Я" использовать. Т.е. сначала понять,что это надо  тебе ",потом это перетекает в   "неизбежно" . Потом взять себя и насильно "отпустить".  Может оттого бывает иногда тяжеловато все-равно . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
П.С. Выходит, мы на форум гоняем для того, чтобы проверять наше мышление -в рабочем оно состоянии или нет ?))))

----------

Алик (12.06.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Угу.
> 
> А   Вообще конечно парадоксальная штука- для того, чтобы отсечь свое "Я" надо это "Я" использовать. Т.е. сначала понять,что это надо  тебе ",потом это перетекает в   "неизбежно" . Потом взять себя и насильно "отпустить".  Может оттого бывает иногда тяжеловато все-равно .
> П.С. Выходит, мы на форум гоняем для того, чтобы проверять наше мышление -в рабочем оно состоянии или нет ?))))


Машина не может ехать сама по себе - ей нужен водитель. А, если машина и едет сама, то бог знает, куда заедет :Smilie:  Пока не найдено истинное"Я", человек - это машина без водителя. Сплошь и рядом совершающая самые нелепые, а иногда и страшные маневры. Вот пока водитель не найден - Дхарма рулит, не дает в кювет съехать .  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (12.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Машина не может ехать сама по себе - ей нужен водитель. А, если машина и едет сама, то бог знает, куда заедет Пока не найдено истинное"Я", человек - это машина без водителя. Сплошь и рядом совершающая самые нелепые, а иногда и страшные маневры. Вот пока водитель не найден - Дхарма рулит, не дает в кювет съехать .


 :Smilie:  :Smilie: Ну хорошо, успокоили. :Wink:  Спок. ночи. Пусть водитель поспит

----------

Алик (12.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ум - это очень широко. Но практически безошибочно будет сказать, что на жажду, цепляние и становление.


А на что опирается "природа ума" (cittatva, sems nyid)?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На что опирается ум младенца?


Земля покоится на воде, вода на ветре, ветер на пространстве.
Но пространство не основывается на этих элементах — ветре, воде или земле.
Так же и скандхи, дхату и индрии
Имеют в качестве своей опоры карму и клеши.

Крма и клеши ошибочны [в своем функционировании].
Они всегда основаны на [концептуальной] деятельности ума.
Однако сама эта ложная (= концептуальная) активность сознания
Основывается на [изначальной] чистоте ума.
А эта [изначально чистая] природа ума
Не основывается ни на одном из всего множества феноменов.

_Уттаратантра_

перевод Дилго Кенце:

Earth is supported by water, water by air, air is supported by space but space is supported neither by air, water nor earth.
In a similar way the aggregates, the elements and the senses are based upon karma and defilements. Karma and the defilements are always based upon a mode of thought which is wrong.
This improper mode of thought has its basis in the mind’s purity whereas the true nature of mind has no basis in any of the many phenomena.

Не основывается ни на одном из всего множества феноменов - значит, не имеет иной опоры, кроме себя самого. И в маленьких детях это особенно ясно видно ))))

----------

Neroli (12.06.2015), Альбина (13.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

А себя-сам находится где? В смысле опирается на что?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А себя-сам находится где? В смысле опирается на что?


На маха-атман, разумеется ))))

----------

Максим& (13.06.2015)

----------


## Алик

> А на что опирается "природа ума" (cittatva, sems nyid)?


Так думаю , что на внимание. Когда отпущено внимание, уже нет ни природы ума, ни форм, ни снаружи , ни внутри.

----------


## Фил

> На маха-атман, разумеется ))))


А... ну тут уж не возразишь!  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (13.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Когда отпущено внимание


В смысле, в состоянии глубокого сна, в обмороке и так далее?

----------


## Алик

> В смысле, в состоянии глубокого сна, в обмороке и так далее?


Да ладно, а то Вы в медитации не испытывали этого состояния полного единства? Не поверю  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да ладно, а то Вы в медитации не испытывали этого состояния полного единства? Не поверю


Внимание - одно из качеств ума.
Опираться на собственное качество - это и значит опираться на самого себя.

----------


## Алик

> Внимание - одно из качеств ума.
> Опираться на собственное качество - это и значит опираться на самого себя.


Ясный ум ни на что не опирается, он просто есть. 
Когда мы проверяем себя, то неизбежно возвращаемся к мышлению. Поэтому ДМ Сунг Сан говорил, что главное - не проверять себя, просто делать то, что делаешь сейчас "Just do it. Don’t check."

----------


## Лося

> А... ну тут уж не возразишь!


  В буддизме придумали слово "таковость", 
чтобы уйти от проблем связанных с препятствиями, созданных рассудочным мышлением.

Есть альтернативные понятия "непознаваемый", "вне концептуальный" и т.п.

----------


## Андрош

Господа, можно вернуться к теме?  :Smilie: 
Ответьте просто: есть ли ум, если нет физического мозга? Что происходит с "природой ума", если человек становится "растением" в результате заболевания, к примеру?

----------


## Андрош

> На маха-атман, разумеется ))))


Он? https://vk.com/id262859687

----------

Сергей Хос (13.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Господа, можно вернуться к теме? 
> Ответьте просто: есть ли ум, если нет физического мозга?


В момент зачатия, например, нет физического мозга, а ум есть. В бардо умирания так вообще и физического тела нет...

----------

Альбина (15.06.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> В момент зачатия, например, нет физического мозга, а ум есть. В бардо умирания так вообще и физического тела нет...


Откуда такая информация, что там ум есть? Это надо "принять на веру"?

----------


## Aion

> Откуда такая информация, что там ум есть?


В сутре вот что сказано: 


> – "От сознания как необходимого условия происходят имя-и-форма", – так было сказано. И вот объяснение, почему от сознания как необходимого условия происходят имя-и-форма (психо-физическое). Если бы сознание не влетело в материнское чрево, было бы возможно для имени-и-формы формироваться в матке?
> – Нет, Преподобный Учитель.
> – Если бы сознание покинуло матку после того, как влетело в неё, появились бы имя-и-форма в этом мире?
> – Нет, Преподобный Учитель.
> – Если бы сознание мальчика или девочки прервалось в результате смерти, получили бы имя-и-форма развитие, рост, достигли бы зрелости?
> – Нет, Преподобный Учитель.
> – Таким образом, сознание – это причина, основа, происхождение, необходимое условие для имени-и-формы. 
> 
> Маханидана Сутта
> Сутра о Великой Причинной Взаимосвязи





> Это надо "принять на веру"?


Как хотите. Можно и пофилософствовать... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Откуда такая информация, что там ум есть? Это надо "принять на веру"?


Не обязательно. Можно ещё пронаблюдать себя в момент зачатия.

----------


## ullu

> Господа, можно вернуться к теме? 
> Ответьте просто: есть ли ум, если нет физического мозга? Что происходит с "природой ума", если человек становится "растением" в результате заболевания, к примеру?


Есть, ничего не происходит.

----------


## Андрош

> В сутре вот что сказано: 
> 
> Как хотите. Можно и пофилософствовать...


Пофилософствовать или пофантазировать?  :Wink:

----------


## Андрош

> Не обязательно. Можно ещё пронаблюдать себя в момент зачатия.


Можете предложить методику?

----------


## Нико

> Господа, можно вернуться к теме? 
> Ответьте просто: есть ли ум, если нет физического мозга? Что происходит с "природой ума", если человек становится "растением" в результате заболевания, к примеру?


Ум остаётся, только не находит себе опоры в виде _правильно циркулируещей праны_. Отсюда имеем "растение" как болезнь.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ум остаётся, только не находит себе опоры в виде _правильно циркулируещей праны_. Отсюда имеем "растение" как болезнь.


То что некий ум- опора остаётся откуда знаешь? (может обманул кто?). У ( у чела-растения)  ума- переживаемого в субъективном опыте предположительно- нет. Как его нет и у остальных кукол- тебя окружающих (можно только по реакциям этих марионеток- предположить, что они ощущают то-же, что и ты сам..)

----------


## Нико

> То что некий ум- опора остаётся откуда знаешь? (может обманул кто?). У ( у чела-растения)  ума- переживаемого в субъективном опыте предположительно- нет. Как его нет и у остальных кукол- тебя окружающих (можно только по реакциям этих марионеток- предположить, что они ощущают то-же, что и ты сам..)


Я прям оторопеваю от твоих мыслей (предполагая, что они есть всё же). Кто у нас экстрасекс? Не я же!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Откуда такая информация, что там ум есть? Это надо "принять на веру"?


А откуда вообще можно получить информацию, что ум есть? Он ведь не наблюдаем сам по себе, как объект. Наблюдать можно только поведенческие реакции и, в последнее время, результаты инструментальных исследований - энцефалограмму и так далее. Но это же все не сам ум.
Так что уже само наличие обсуждаемого предмета, ума, мы принимаем на веру. Или наблюдаем в себе, чисто субъективно. Другого способы просто нет - ум не объективируется никак ))))

----------

Neroli (13.06.2015), Фил (13.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> А откуда вообще можно получить информацию, что ум есть?


А главное зачем ?

----------

Нико (13.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Можете предложить методику?


Йога бардо?

----------

Сергей Хос (13.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Йога бардо?


Йога бардо может иметь место только в том случае, если была йога ясного света при жизни. ) Так что эта методика для единиц).

----------


## Neroli

> А откуда вообще можно получить информацию, что ум есть?


 :Smilie: 
На одном из официальных государственных приемов в конце пятидесятых годов к известному хирургу, профессору, лауреату Сталинской премии архиепископу Луке (Войно-Ясенецкому), прошедшему сталинские лагеря и войну, подошел один из членов советского правительства. Он насмешливо сказал владыке:

 «Вот недавно советские спутники летали в космос, а Бога там не обнаружили. Как вы это объясните?»

 - Будучи хирургом, — отвечал архиепископ, — я много раз делал трепанацию черепа, но ума там тоже не видел.

----------

Aion (13.06.2015), Odvulpa (17.06.2015), Pema Sonam (13.06.2015), Алик (13.06.2015), Нико (13.06.2015), Сергей Хос (13.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Йога бардо может иметь место только в том случае, если была йога ясного света при жизни. ) Так что эта методика для единиц).


И йога бардо, и йога ясного света при жизни входят в число Шести Йог Наропы. Получить и практиковать никакой проблемы. Так что пафос непонятен  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрош

> А откуда 
> Так что уже само наличие обсуждаемого предмета, ума, мы принимаем на веру


Это конкретно, спс...Следовательно, "отсутствие личности"  тоже на веру?

----------

Сергей Хос (13.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> И йога бардо, и йога ясного света при жизни входят в число Шести Йог Наропы. Получить и практиковать никакой проблемы. Так что пафос непонятен


"Никакой проблемы получить и практиковать Шесть йог Наропы". Мне иногда кажется, что вы с нами беседуете из чистой земли).

----------


## Андрош

> "Никакой проблемы получить и практиковать Шесть йог Наропы". Мне иногда кажется, что вы с нами беседуете из чистой земли).


Что за шесть йог можно поподробнее?

----------


## Нико

> Что за шесть йог можно поподробнее?


Во-вот, потому и написала выше). Цхултрим ответит, для него это не составляет каких-либо трудностей).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> "Никакой проблемы получить и практиковать Шесть йог Наропы". Мне иногда кажется, что вы с нами беседуете из чистой земли).


Ваша Чистая Земля не грязнее, чем наша  :Smilie: 

Например, в Москве нелюбимый Вами лама Йонтен передавал Шесть йог Наропы.

Если серьёзно практиковать у других учителей на Западе, тоже вполне можно их получить, например, у Гарчена Ринпоче.




> Что за шесть йог можно поподробнее?


Википедия

----------

Чагна Дордже (13.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Например, в Москве нелюбимый Вами лама Йонтен передавал Шесть йог Наропы.


Я б не стала практиковать по такой передаче. Но это личное дело каждого. Грамотную передачу Шести йог получить -- это редкость. Вон Дубинин получал, но теперь он стал disabled. А ведь практиковал! 
 Я б не стала ссылаться на википедию, чтобы человек что-то понял о Шести йогах. Вики -- это супермаркет. Мы сами узнали недавно, кто там пишет статьи).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это конкретно, спс...Следовательно, "отсутствие личности"  тоже на веру?


Тут сложнее. Буддисты доказывают "отсутствие личности" логикой, но при этом между разными школами имеются разногласия в отношении того, что именно отрицается, а также о модальности этого отсутствия.
Тут как раз недавно на форуме была большая полемика по этому вопросу, можете ознакомиться, если интересно:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24606
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24633

----------

Фил (13.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Пофилософствовать или пофантазировать?


Простите, я не понял. Вы не видите между философствованием и фантазированием разницы?

----------


## Фил

> Это конкретно, спс...Следовательно, "отсутствие личности"  тоже на веру?


Сначала надо определить "личность".
С этим проблемы.
Отрицать пока нечего.

----------


## Нико

> Сначала надо определить "личность".
> С этим проблемы.
> Отрицать пока нечего.


А чё за проблемы с личностью опять? Это либо тело, либо ум. В разных ситуациях разное. Вот тогда и следует искать своё "я", которое при правильном анализе нигде не обнаруживается.)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это либо тело, либо ум.


Либо и тело, и ум; либо ни тело, ни ум  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Сергей Хос (13.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Либо и тело, и ум; либо ни тело, ни ум


Не соглашусь. Обычно ярлык "я" цепляют либо к телу, либо к уму. Вот сейчас я, например, пишу тут, и мое "я" ассоциирую с умом, хотя мои пальчики тоже работают. Но я на них не концентрируюсь, и потому сейчас моё "я" -- это ум. Это и есть объект отрицания).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не соглашусь. Обычно ярлык "я" цепляют либо к телу, либо к уму. Вот сейчас я, например, пишу тут, и мое "я" ассоциирую с умом, хотя мои пальчики тоже работают. Но я на них не концентрируюсь, и потому сейчас моё "я" -- это ум. Это и есть объект отрицания).


Чот я не понял.Чем отличается работа твоих пальчиков от работы ума? В уме возникают мысли, в пальчиках - движения, принципиальной разницы тут нет.
А "я" осознает оба этих процесса, интегрирует их и задает направление.

Так что может кто-то и цепляет ярлык "я" либо к телу, либо к уму, но это явно люди весьма недалекие. Минимальная интроспекция показывает, что оно ни там, ни там, если понимать "я" как простой акт самоосознавания.

----------


## Нико

> Чот я не понял.Чем отличается работа твоих пальчиков от работы ума? В уме возникают мысли, в пальчиках - движения, принципиальной разницы тут нет.
> А "я" осознает оба этих процесса, интегрирует их и задает направление.
> 
> Так что может кто-то и цепляет ярлык "я" либо к телу, либо к уму, но это явно люди весьма недалекие. Минимальная интроспекция показывает, что оно ни там, ни там, если понимать "я" как простой акт самоосознавания.


 Чего "недалёкого"? Это делают все, кроме просветлённых будд. Либо тело "моё", либо ум "мой". Элементарно же, Ватсон!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чего "недалёкого"? Это делают все, кроме просветлённых будд. Либо тело *"моё"*, либо ум *"мой"*. Элементарно же, Ватсон!


Действительно, элементарно ))))
Приглядись-ка по-внимательнее к тому, что сама сказала. Если я говорю: "*Мой* пиджак", это как раз значит, что я *не* отождествляю его со своим "я".
То же самое с телом и умом: твой пример как раз и иллюстрирует сказанное мною. Говоря "я" мы в норме имеем в виду не присваиваемое, будь то тело или ум, а именно некоего интегрирующего, отличного от них "присваивателя". )))))
Самость представлена в мире как функция, и прежде всего - как функция рефлексии-осознавания.

----------

Дубинин (13.06.2015), Ондрий (13.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Атман/прабхасвара/пракрити/брахман и есть то, что выполняет функцию самоосознавания. не путать с душой/пудгалой.
А вот ранние буддисты вполне могли себе позволить непротиворечиво довольствоваться только дхармами за которыми ничего не стоит.
Маленькое допущение от соседей - тотально разные религии.

----------


## Фил

Только она пуста и лишена самобытия  :Smilie: 
(А то Германна забанили ваще)
И докажите, что это не так!

----------


## Нико

> Действительно, элементарно ))))
> Приглядись-ка по-внимательнее к тому, что сама сказала. Если я говорю: "*Мой* пиджак", это как раз значит, что я *не* отождествляю его со своим "я".
> То же самое с телом и умом: твой пример как раз и иллюстрирует сказанное мною. Говоря "я" мы в норме имеем в виду не присваиваемое, будь то тело или ум, а именно некоего интегрирующего, отличного от них "присваивателя". )))))
> Самость представлена в мире как функция, и прежде всего - как функция рефлексии-осознавания.


Хос, тебя вообще философии учили? Есть "я", из которого происходит "моё". Это два объекта отрицания, из который главнее первый. "Мой пиджак" так же важен, как "моя квартира", "моя жена", "мой сын". От всего этого надо избавиться в случае желания просветления. 

А Ондрий ещё и лайкает такие твои слова. Доигрались дядьки!

----------


## Нико

> Атман/прабхасвара/пракрити/брахман и есть то, что выполняет функцию самоосознавания. не путать с душой/пудгалой.
> А вот ранние буддисты вполне могли себе позволить непротиворечиво довольствоваться только дхармами за которыми ничего не стоит.
> Маленькое допущение от соседей - тотально разные религии.


Отметьте мне разницу, а то я не понимаю ваши сентенции.

----------


## Ондрий

> А Ондрий ещё и лайкает такие твои слова. Доигрались дядьки!


а что не так? Мне показалось вы просто как обычно пропустили важное но споткнулись на доступном про "мое". Важное там было именно о самоосознании.

----------


## Нико

> а что не так? Мне показалось вы просто как обычно пропустили важное но споткнулись на доступном про "мое". Важное там было именно о самоосознании.


Я как обычно отметила глупость. Бывает..) А что самоосознание делает? Оно у вас есть, например? Что-то незаметно).

----------


## Ондрий

> Отметьте мне разницу, а то я не понимаю ваши сентенции.


Берем и изучаем хотя бы *обзорно*:
- начальный курс ведического санскрита
- базовый курс классического санскрита, чтобы хоть термины понимать.
- затем максимум что возможно из шрути: Ригведа Самхиту, Брахманы, Араньяки, Упанишады, что-нибудь из Патанджали и Шанкары.
- научные работы современных индологов
- историю древнего мира
- бонусом будет даже поверхностные штудии по антропологии и культорологии
- краткий курс западной философии от древних греков до постмодернистов
- совсем хорошо - некоторые знания из не-индийских религий.

года за 3...4 это можно все хотя бы перечитать и обдумать, тогда возможно Вы и ваши соратники начнете хоть немного понимать - *о чем вообще в древней Индии шла речь*, включая буддизм и джайнов, кто они такими были и почему возникли.

Это не выпендреж, если кто подумал, это действительно *необходимость*. Я ни разу не претендую на звание специалиста, но обзорно-то хотябы современному образованному человеку интересующемуся духовными делами - знать просто положено. Тем более, что Вы *претендуете* на участие в спорах по данным темам.

простите, если чем задел, ничего личного.

----------

Дубинин (13.06.2015), Сергей Хос (13.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (13.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Берем и изучаем хотя бы *обзорно*:
> - начальный курс ведического санскрита
> - базовый курс классического санскрита, чтобы хоть термины понимать.
> - затем максимум что возможно из шрути: Ригведа Самхиту, Брахманы, Араньяки, Упанишады, что-нибудь из Патанджали и Шанкары.
> - научные работы современных индологов
> - историю древнего мира
> - бонусом будет даже поверхностные штудии по антропологии и культорологии
> - краткий курс западной философии от древних греков до постмодернистов
> 
> года за 3...4 это можно все хотя бы перечитать и обдумать, тогда возможно Вы и ваши соратники начнете хоть немного понимать - *о чем вообще в древней Индии шла речь*, включая буддизм и джайнов, кто они такими были и почему возникли.


Ой, не надо мне ляля! Даже наши могущественные ачарьи, проучившиеся в Сарнатхе лет по 10-12, не понимают таких вещей. Неужто вы их умнее?

----------


## Ондрий

> Ой, не надо мне ляля! Даже наши могущественные ачарьи, проучившиеся в Сарнатхе лет по 10-12, не понимают таких вещей. Неужто вы их умнее?


понятно, вопросов больше нет.

----------

Сергей Хос (13.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Тем более, что Вы *претендуете* на участие в спорах по данным темам.
> 
> простите, если чем задел, ничего личного.


Я не претендую, у меня вынужденная необходимость что-то отвечать людям. А вы просто пришли со своим сарказмом, как всегда. И кому он полезен тут?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, тебя вообще философии учили?


Нет, конечно. Мне вообще не нравится бездумно повторять чужие сентенции. Я все больше сам, своим умом, так надежнее. )))




> Есть "я", из которого происходит "моё". Это два объекта отрицания, из который главнее первый. "Мой пиджак" так же важен, как "моя квартира", "моя жена", "мой сын". От всего этого надо избавиться в случае желания просветления.


То есть, ты хочешь сказать, что если убрать все "мое", то "я" тоже исчезнет?
Ктой-то тебя так научил?

"Мое" зависит от "я", это понятно. Но "я" не зависит от "мое".
А теперь вернемся к твоему исходному тезису:



> Обычно ярлык "я" цепляют либо к телу, либо к уму. Вот сейчас я, например, пишу тут, и мое "я" ассоциирую с умом, хотя мои пальчики тоже работают. Но я на них не концентрируюсь, и потому сейчас моё "я" -- это ум. Это и есть объект отрицания).


Уже понятно, что это вздор, или еще надо дальше объяснять?

----------


## Андрош

> Тут сложнее. Буддисты доказывают "отсутствие личности" логикой


Можете привести примеры такой логической цепочки, хотя бы упрощенно? ссылки - спс... посмотрю...

----------


## Нико

> Нет, конечно. Мне вообще не нравится бездумно повторять чужие сентенции. Я все больше сам, своим умом, так надежнее. )))
> 
> То есть, ты хочешь сказать, что если убрать все "мое", то "я" тоже исчезнет?
> Ктой-то тебя так научил?
> 
> "Мое" зависит от "я", это понятно. Но "я" не зависит от "мое".
> А теперь вернемся к твоему исходному тезису:
> Уже понятно, что это вздор, или еще надо дальше объяснять?


Это не вздор, это буддийская философия). Не учили, говоришь?)))) "Моё" не будет отвергнуто, пока есть цепляние за "я". Рассердили вы девушку сегодня, с Ондрием вместе, поэтому будут крики))).

----------


## Нико

> Можете привести примеры такой логической цепочки, хотя бы упрощенно? ссылки - спс... посмотрю...


Личность не отсутствует, но зато отсутствует самосущая личность. В этом вся разница.

----------

Фил (13.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не претендую, у меня вынужденная необходимость что-то отвечать людям.


тоже миссия? )))




> А вы просто пришли со своим сарказмом, как всегда. И кому он полезен тут?


тем кто думать умеет, ну и как-то стыдно вам должно быть так явно передергивать, игнорируя смысло-содержательные сообщения. Что я могу поделать, если вам они непонятны? Удалиться? Ну если вы настаиваете...

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> тоже миссия? )))



Если хотите - да.




> тем кто думать умеет, ну и как-то стыдно вам должно быть так явно передергивать, игнорируя смысло-содержательные сообщения. Что я могу поделать, если вам они непонятны? Удалиться? Ну если вы настаиваете..


Нет, чирлидерши-снегурочки будут явно против вашего удаления. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Личность не отсутствует, но зато отсутствует самосущая личность. В этом вся разница.


Вы вообще понимаете о каком "я" идет речь уже почти 2 недели? О "я-образующей" _функции_ ЯС/и т.д. Никакой саморефлексии на уровне личности в этом ЯС/атмане нет. Вы бы хоть своих гелугпинских Геше читали внимательнее))). Личность/пудгала разумеется пуста, не надо так громко топать ножкой.

----------

Сергей Хос (13.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы вообще понимаете о каком "я" идет речь уже почти 2 недели? О "я-образующей" _функции_ ЯС/и т.д. Никакой саморефлексии на уровне личности в этом ЯС/атмане нет. Вы бы хоть своих гелугпинских Геше читали внимательнее))). Личность/пудгала разумеется пуста, не надо так громко топать ножкой.


Не надо громко топать ножкой про атман ваш любимый. Про "я-образующую функцию" впервые слышу. Полагаю, что мне приходится иметь дело с дилетантами.

----------


## ullu

> Это конкретно, спс...Следовательно, "отсутствие личности"  тоже на веру?


Зачем на веру ? Довольно просто же поискать и не найти никакой личности самому. Поэтому не на веру, а на свой опыт.

----------

Нико (13.06.2015), Фил (13.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я б не стала практиковать по такой передаче. Но это личное дело каждого. Грамотную передачу Шести йог получить -- это редкость. Вон Дубинин получал, но теперь он стал disabled. А ведь практиковал!


И чего йогин сказал, когда узнал что "disabled" ?

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы вообще понимаете о каком "я" идет речь уже почти 2 недели? О "я-образующей" _функции_ ЯС/и т.д. Никакой саморефлексии на уровне личности в этом ЯС/атмане нет. Вы бы хоть своих гелугпинских Геше читали внимательнее))). Личность/пудгала разумеется пуста, не надо так громко топать ножкой.


Тоесть ясность и пустотность скажем видения морковки, это ЯС зрительного сознания, а ясность и пустотность переживания себя- это ЯС себя- искомый атман? (это я что-бы понять самому)

----------


## Нико

> И чего йогин сказал, когда узнал что "disabled" ?


Я ему ничего не говорила ж).

----------


## Дубинин

> Я ему ничего не говорила ж).


Да ладно- хазбент твой- сказал поди..

----------


## Нико

> Да ладно- хазбент твой- сказал поди..


Нет, у нас не принято расстраивать гур.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я не претендую, у меня вынужденная необходимость что-то отвечать людям. А вы просто пришли со своим сарказмом, как всегда. И кому он полезен тут?


Ты всё язвила, чего я так переживал, что они с форума ушли.. Так это дорого стоит:



> Берем и изучаем хотя бы *обзорно*:
> - начальный курс ведического санскрита
> - базовый курс классического санскрита, чтобы хоть термины понимать.
> - затем максимум что возможно из шрути: Ригведа Самхиту, Брахманы, Араньяки, Упанишады, что-нибудь из Патанджали и Шанкары.
> - научные работы современных индологов
> - историю древнего мира
> - бонусом будет даже поверхностные штудии по антропологии и культорологии
> - краткий курс западной философии от древних греков до постмодернистов
> - совсем хорошо - некоторые знания из не-индийских религий.
> ...


Мозг, знаете-ли, доли развитые. интерес к теме, сочетание редчайших факторов (соль нации- в своей области- однако..)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Дубинин;711591]Ты всё язвила, чего я так переживал, что они с форума ушли.. Так это дорого стоит:

Мозг, знаете-ли, доли развитые. интерес к теме, сочетание редчайших факторов (соль нации- в своей области- однако..)[/QUOTE

И чего мне теперь, перед Ондрием простираться? И ещё хуже: перед Вантусом???

----------


## Дубинин

[QUOTE=Нико;711592]


> Ты всё язвила, чего я так переживал, что они с форума ушли.. Так это дорого стоит:
> 
> Мозг, знаете-ли, доли развитые. интерес к теме, сочетание редчайших факторов (соль нации- в своей области- однако..)[/QUOTE
> 
> И чего мне теперь, перед Ондрием простираться? И ещё хуже: перед Вантусом???


Нет, пользоваться, узнавать, спрашивать, провоцировать на длинные посты по теме.., да-же если не согласна- это-же уникально, они накопали там- куда ты отродясь не залезешь. (это относится и к  Шуз и к  Кан и пр..)

----------

Neroli (13.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Дубинин;711593]


> Нет, пользоваться, узнавать, спрашивать, провоцировать на длинные посты по теме.., да-же если не согласна- это-же уникально, они накопали там- куда ты отродясь не залезешь. (это относится и к  Шуз и к  Кан и пр..)


Накопали, говоришь? Пусть копают дальше тогда. "Пилите, Шура, пилите". Меня их доводы не убеждают что-то, дорогие или нет.

----------


## Дубинин

[QUOTE=Нико;711594]


> Накопали, говоришь? Пусть копают дальше тогда. "Пилите, Шура, пилите". Меня их доводы не убеждают что-то, дорогие или нет.


Конечно :  Jedem das Seine

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Дубинин;711596]


> Конечно :  Jedem das Seine


О, ты изучил ещё и немецкий язык? Поздравляю)))

----------


## Neroli

@*Андрош*, у меня к вам есть вопрос.
Человек спит и видит картинки, вам это, думаю, известно. 
Можно ли быть уверенными, что для того, чтобы показывать себе картинки уму нужно тело?

----------


## Neroli

> Зачем на веру ? Довольно просто же поискать и не найти никакой личности самому. Поэтому не на веру, а на свой опыт.


А я нахожу себя-личность)) что со мной не так?

----------

ullu (14.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Только она пуста и лишена самобытия 
> (А то Германна забанили ваще)
> И докажите, что это не так!


Пуста от всего иного, но не от себя.
Имеет лишь себя собственной причиной, то есть само-бытийствует (= имеет самобытие).
И докажите, что это не так!
Боюсь, без Балакирева вам будет нелегко справиться с такой задачей.
Обосновывать нечто самому - это не лайки ставить )))

----------

Фил (13.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не вздор, это буддийская философия).


По моему глубокому убеждению, в буддизме нет философии, по крайней мере в ее Западном понимании, я как-то уже высказывался по этому поводу. Но это так, между делом ))))



> "Моё" не будет отвергнуто, пока *есть цепляние за "я"*.


Стоп стоп стоп.
Ты же говорила, что



> Обычно *ярлык "я" цепляют* либо к телу, либо к уму.


Мне кажется, ты со своей философией запуталась слегка, что за что цепляют. )))


И потом:



> Вот сейчас я, например, пишу тут, и мое "я" ассоциирую с умом, хотя мои пальчики тоже работают. Но я на них не концентрируюсь, и потому сейчас моё "я" -- это ум. Это и есть объект отрицания).


Мне кажется, что сказанное тобой - просто фантазии (не знаю уж чьи, твои собственные или тех кто тебя учил так называемой "философии").
Сказать "Я ассоциирую мое "я" с умом" так же нелепо, как, к примеру, "Я ассоциирую свое "я" с моим стулом, на котором сижу".

Всякий человек отождествляет свое "я" с базовым переживанием "Я есмь". Можно спорить о том, насколько это отождествление достоверно, но отрицать это как факт - значит, просто не дружить с головой.
А с телом или с умом любой нормальный человек отождествляет свое "я" не в большей мере, чем Будда, когда он говорит: "Сегодня я пойду в Шравасти" или "В одной из прошлых жизней я был царем обезьян".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Про "я-образующую функцию" впервые слышу.


Вау! никогда не слыхала про "вместерожденное неведение"?

И вот, кстати, интересный вопрос: муравей отождествляет свое "я" с телом или с умом? или с муравейником? ))))

----------


## Фил

> Пуста от всего иного, но не от себя.
> Имеет лишь себя собственной причиной, то есть само-бытийствует (= имеет самобытие).
> И докажите, что это не так!
> Боюсь, без Балакирева вам будет нелегко справиться с такой задачей.
> Обосновывать нечто самому - это не лайки ставить )))


Очень просто. 
Самобытийное существование как нулевое слагаемое.
О нем говорить просто иррелевантно.
Нравится Вам  - продолжайте. 
Это исключительно вопрос эстетики.

----------

Дубинин (13.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Пуста от всего иного, но не от себя.
> Имеет лишь себя собственной причиной, то есть само-бытийствует (= имеет самобытие).
> И докажите, что это не так!
> Боюсь, без Балакирева вам будет нелегко справиться с такой задачей.
> Обосновывать нечто самому - это не лайки ставить )))


И что, Балакиреву возразить по существу было все таки нечего? Раз без него - мне трудно, а Вам легко?

----------

Дубинин (13.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И что, Балакиреву возразить по существу было все таки нечего? Раз без него - мне трудно, а Вам легко?


Да вроде я все по существу возражал.
Просто в итоге мы не приняли доводы друг друга: ни он меня не убедил, ни я его.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Самобытийное существование как нулевое слагаемое.
> О нем говорить просто иррелевантно.


Не вижу обоснования.
Почему нулевое слагаемое?
Почему иррелевантно?

----------


## Фил

> Да вроде я все по существу возражал.
> Просто в итоге мы не приняли доводы друг друга: ни он меня не убедил, ни я его.


Но поскольку это вопрос эстетики, это все равно, что Вы будете меня убеждать, что Led Zeppelin - это замечательная музыка, а я буду говорить, что это коммерческое унылое г...
Тоже никто никого не убедит. О вкусах - не спорят. Смещение плоскости спора произошло неявное.

----------


## Фил

> Не вижу обоснования.
> Почему нулевое слагаемое?
> Почему иррелевантно?


потому что оно в таком случае не может иметь к нам никакого отношения. Это идея.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> потому что оно в таком случае не может иметь к нам никакого отношения. Это идея.


Почему идея? ваш собственный ум для вас - объект непосредственного восприятия, так же как и ваше переживание "Я есмь".
Разве не так?

А вот мысль "оно пусто от самобытия" - это как раз идея ))))

----------

Neroli (13.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Почему идея? ваш собственный ум для вас - объект непосредственного восприятия, так же как и ваше переживание "Я есмь".
> Разве не так?
> 
> А вот мысль "оно пусто от самобытия" - это как раз идея ))))


Ум (способность воспринять и "не то-что воспринимаешь")- является объектом прямого восприятия? - без чего-то, что он воспринимает?

----------


## Андрош

> @*Андрош*, у меня к вам есть вопрос.
> Человек спит и видит картинки, вам это, думаю, известно. 
> Можно ли быть уверенными, что для того, чтобы показывать себе картинки уму нужно тело?


Конечно. Сновидения (картинки) - следствие возбуждения определенных участков коры головного мозга. Это вам любой физиолог подтвердит.

----------


## Neroli

> Конечно. Сновидения (картинки) - следствие возбуждения определенных участков коры головного мозга. Это вам любой физиолог подтвердит.


А может возбуждение определенных участков коры головного мозга является следствием сновидений? Знают ли физиологи что первично?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ум (способность воспринять и "не то-что воспринимаешь")- является объектом прямого восприятия? - без чего-то, что он воспринимает?


А то! в йоге это обычное дело, разве не знал?
Существует даже практика "восприятия невосприятия" (mi dmigs pa dmigs pa). )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Конечно. Сновидения (картинки) - следствие возбуждения определенных участков коры головного мозга. Это вам любой физиолог подтвердит.


И где находится *сама картинка*, которую мы видим?
В веществе мозга? в электрических импульсах? где-то еще?

----------


## Дубинин

> А то! в йоге это обычное дело, разве не знал?
> Существует даже практика "восприятия невосприятия" (mi dmigs pa dmigs pa). )))


Ну как-бы, со стороны йог не исчез, но сам ничего об этом процессе, сказать не может- ну пусть будет красиво: прямое переживание ума. Вай нот.

----------


## Neroli

Кстати, забавно про кору головного мозга. Если женщине предложить бриллиант, то она его захочет и определенная зона мозга активизируется. Но ученые по ходу сделают вывод, что бриллианты активизируют определенные зоны в женском мозге.  :Smilie:  
Интересно как выглядит волевое усилие женщины, когда она отказывается от брюлика, несмотря на активизированный участок мозга? Мозг не слушается сам себя?

----------


## Дубинин

> Кстати, забавно про кору головного мозга. Если женщине предложить бриллиант, то она его захочет и определенная зона мозга активизируется. Но ученые по ходу сделают вывод, что бриллианты активизируют определенные зоны в женском мозге.  
> Интересно как выглядит волевое усилия женщины, когда она отказывается от брюлика, несмотря на активизированный участок мозга? Мозг не слушается сам себя?


Не, это не сработает для папуаской женщины- там кольцо в нос-круче. Учёный скорее проследит условный рефлекс на брюлик- с областью "жадности" и "размножения". И отказываясь- она активирует область доминантности( выглядеть духовно- к примеру), страха (не выделяться) и пр..

----------

Паня (14.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Не, это не сработает для папуаской женщины- там кольцо в нос-круче. Учёный скорее проследит условный рефлекс на брюлик- с областью "жадности" и "размножения". И отказываясь- она активирует область доминантности( выглядеть духовно- к примеру), страха (не выделяться) и пр..


Вы не дочитали. Не важно что именно является объектом вожделения Феррари или баобаб. 
Объект страсти => возбуждение зоны мозга. Но... есть возможность этому возбуждению волевым усилием не следовать.

----------


## Алик

> И где находится *сама картинка*, которую мы видим?
> В веществе мозга? в электрических импульсах? где-то еще?


Пока мы ищем ответ, ответа не будет. В дзен говорят " бросьте все это" - тогда ответ прямо перед Вами.

----------

Дубинин (13.06.2015), Фил (13.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы не дочитали. Не важно что именно является объектом вожделения Феррари или баобаб. 
> Объект страсти => возбуждение зоны мозга. Но... есть возможность этому возбуждению волевым усилием не следовать.


Нет такой возможности- без внешнего фактора (хотя-бы в прошлом), повод "не следовать"- должен был быть отдрессирован чем-то предварительно. (а от чего нейрон возбуждается: от памяти о чём-то или от непосредственного видения- не суть..)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пока мы ищем ответ, ответа не будет. В дзен говорят " бросьте все это" - тогда ответ прямо перед Вами.


Надеюсь, Андрош - не из дзена и скажет что-нибудь содержательное ))

----------

Neroli (14.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Нет такой возможности- без внешнего фактора (хотя-бы в прошлом), повод "не следовать"- должен был быть отдрессирован чем-то предварительно. (а от чего нейрон возбуждается: от памяти о чём-то или от непосредственного видения- не суть..)


Если считать головной мозг источником сознания, не странно ли что сознание можно, как вы выразились, отдрессировать игнорировать сигналы собственной причины?

----------

Сергей Хос (14.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Если считать головной мозг источником сознания, не странно ли что сознание можно, как вы выразились, отдрессировать игнорировать сигналы собственной причины?


Так сознание и нельзя отдрессировать, вся дрессура состоит в возникновении новых нейронных связей и их увеличении. И никакое сознание никакую некую причину-мозг, не игнорирует. Решаются те-же старые задачи: еда-размножение-доминирование- в разных вариантах (отказ от брюлика- повышение статуса среди "умных" или "духовных" (пусть и не непосредственно видимых- памяти достаточно), или просто "не надо"- тогда экономия энергии (безопасность).

----------

Алик (14.06.2015), Паня (14.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так сознание и нельзя отдрессировать, вся дрессура состоит в возникновении новых нейронных связей


Нейроны дрессируют нейроны?
Экие они самосущие ))))

----------


## Дубинин

> Нейроны дрессируют нейроны?
> Экие они самосущие ))))


Нейроны дрессируются внешними изменениями.

----------


## Ондрий

датурой например ))))

----------

Сергей Хос (14.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нейроны дрессируются внешними изменениями.


Это невозможно: внешние изменения могут только увеличивать энтропию.
А сознательность по преимуществу состоит в ее уменьшении.
Так что такое объяснение не катит в силу его полной ненаучности )))

----------


## Ондрий

> Это невозможно: внешние изменения могут только увеличивать энтропию.
> А сознательность по преимуществу состоит в ее уменьшении.
> Так что такое объяснение не катит в силу его полной ненаучности )))


В изолированной системе (наша лока) энтропия не уменьшается - 2й закон термодинамики.  :Wink: 
В открытых системах энтропия может уменьшаться за счет диссипации энергии на-сторону, т.е, "где-то" она таки все-равно увеличится.

Вообще говоря, 2й закон термодинамики подсовывает большую свинью всем "духовным" направлениям определяющим "вечность" некоей системы с некоей заданной энергией (буддисты ранних не-мехаянских школ радостно потирают руки и правильно делают - "а вам говорииили об этом в тезисе про анитью! маловеры!!"). И что с этим поделать - я пока не понимаю. Идеи в принципе есть, но это бред и спекуляции. Надо дальше учиться.

----------

Дубинин (14.06.2015), Сергей Ч (15.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Вообще говоря, чем больше я над этим думаю, тем чаще прихожу к выводу, что школы 1го поворота, являют собою единственную практически непротиворечивую систему с т.з. ее внутренней логики. Все остальные, что вводят метафизику - начинают иметь (ну разумеется) массу проблем при приближении анализа к трансцендентному. Так и должно в общем-то быть. А вот что дальше, как сохранить рациональность и на елочку влезть - большой вопрос.

----------

Дубинин (14.06.2015), Сергей Ч (15.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (14.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В изолированной системе (наша лока) энтропия не уменьшается - 2й закон термодинамики.


Мы в данном случае рассуждаем о системе "организм - внешняя среда". И понятно, что если считать, что изменения в организме происходят исключительно под воздействием среды (а именно таков тезис Дубинина), то в такой системе энтропия должна расти. Разве нет?
А она уменьшается.
То есть тезис Дубинина опровергается просто фактом наличия "информации".

Если же брать мир в целом, то тоже совершенно непонятно, куда девалось тоху-ва-боху. Но это отдельная тема с возможными выводами, весьма пугающими для буддистов и они ее очень не любят, как я погляжу )))
Сказано: есть причинность, и точка, и на этом буддийская "философия" делает "стоп-машина".
Потому я и говорю, что никакая она не философия )))

----------

Ондрий (14.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще говоря, чем больше я над этим думаю, тем чаще прихожу к выводу, что школы 1го поворота, являют собою единственную практически непротиворечивую систему с т.з. ее внутренней логики.


Внутренняя непротиворечивость системы - вещь довольно заурядная, не вижу, чем тут можно особо восторгаться.
Это ведь всегда просто набор аксиом, очерчивающих границы мышления и опыта. Каждая иерархически следующая система расширяет эти границы, меняя аксиоматику, и на Трех поворотах в буддизме это видно очень отчетливо.

----------


## Ондрий

> Мы в данном случае рассуждаем о системе "организм - внешняя среда". И понятно, что если считать, что изменения в организме происходят исключительно под воздействием среды (а именно таков тезис Дубинина), то в такой системе энтропия должна расти. Разве нет?


Так я с этим и не спорил, это вы указали что сознание уменьшает энтропию, на что я просто *уточнил* - открытые системы (например некое локальное сообщество или даже индивидуум), да, позволяют это, но за счет "внешней среды", т.е. рано или поздно все равно не избежать энтропии т.к. мир-вместилище сознаний - конечен/ограничен. Т.е. по-русски)) - если долго выкидывать мусор из окошка, то куча рано или поздно заглянет к вам в это окошко, а так да, квартира будет читая довольно долго.  :Wink: 





> Если же брать мир в целом, то тоже совершенно непонятно, куда девалось тоху-ва-боху. Но это отдельная тема с возможными выводами, весьма пугающими для буддистов и они ее очень не любят, как я погляжу )))


зато я люблю)). 




> Сказано: есть причинность, и точка, и на этом буддийская "философия" делает "стоп-машина".
> Потому я и говорю, что никакая она не философия )))


согласен, есть только простенькая гносеология и пара-тройка онтологических древних артефактов с которыми фиг знает что делать, если оставаться только в рамках классических буддийских школ.

----------

Сергей Хос (14.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> А я нахожу себя-личность)) что со мной не так?


Ну видимо обманывать себя любишь ))

Прям такой дзенский диалог получается )
А я нашла
Ты не то нашла
А что я должна была найти то ?
Ничего

Напоминает разговор мужчины и женщины
Ну я же сделал что ты хотела
Я не это хотела
Ну а что ты хотела ?
Ничего
 :Smilie:

----------

Алик (14.06.2015), Фил (14.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Внутренняя непротиворечивость системы - вещь довольно заурядная, не вижу, чем тут можно особо восторгаться.
> Это ведь всегда просто набор аксиом, очерчивающих границы мышления и опыта. Каждая иерархически следующая система расширяет эти границы, меняя аксиоматику, и на Трех поворотах в буддизме это видно очень отчетливо.


Соглашусь, однако выходя на скольскую дорожку оперирования трансцендентыми объектами есть риск регулярно поскальзываться в анализе. Это-то и проблема. Но я верю (да я тоже во что-то верю, как ни странно), что практически любую проблему *можно* решить, если ее вертеть достаточно долго, увы, иногда  это бывает не в одну сотню лет.

Вот например светом в окошке для криптоатманистов может стать теорема Пуанкаре о возвращении )) - вижу, что пока только так можно "решить", точнее притянуть за уши проблему 2го закона термодинамики для псевдо-открытых трансцендентных систем (=атман). Тут надо много разворачивать, лень, но я уверен Вы поймете, что я имел ввиду.

----------

Сергей Хос (14.06.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> А может возбуждение определенных участков коры головного мозга является следствием сновидений? Знают ли физиологи что первично?


Легко проверяется. Химическое воздействие на мозг вызывает "картинки".

----------


## ullu

> Легко проверяется. Химическое воздействие на мозг вызывает "картинки".


Это говорит о взаимозависимости, а не о первичности.

----------


## Андрош

> Это говорит о взаимозависимости, а не о первичности.


Никакой взаимозависимости. Вы приняли ЛСД - увидели "картинку". Или как у Кастанеды - галюциногенных грибочков. Наоборот (вы увидели что-то сначала и в вашем организме образовался ЛСД) - такого не бывает.

----------


## Андрош

Господа, и все же ко всем вопрос, который я уже задавал Хосу: какими логическими построениями можно прийти к выводу об отсутствии личности? Можно примеры из личного опыта (типа "я пришел к выводу, что меня нет, потому что...")?

----------


## ullu

> Никакой взаимозависимости. Вы приняли ЛСД - увидели "картинку". Или как у Кастанеды - галюциногенных грибочков. Наоборот (вы увидели что-то сначала и в вашем организме образовался ЛСД) - такого не бывает.


Но способность изменяться определенным образом под воздейсвтием марганцовки оно чем определено ? Физической структурой мозга. А структура мозга откуда возникла ? Чем определено, что мой мозг устроен именно таким образом ? Что его таким сформировало ?
То есть почему он реагирует именно так ?

----------


## ullu

> Господа, и все же ко всем вопрос, который я уже задавал Хосу: какими логическими построениями можно прийти к выводу об отсутствии личности? Можно примеры из личного опыта (типа "я пришел к выводу, что меня нет, потому что...")?


Ответ про наблюдение прямое вас интересует или только логические постороения ?

----------


## ullu

> Никакой взаимозависимости. Вы приняли ЛСД - увидели "картинку". Или как у Кастанеды - галюциногенных грибочков. Наоборот (вы увидели что-то сначала и в вашем организме образовался ЛСД) - такого не бывает.


И второй момент.
Химическое воздействие на мозг вызывает выбработку гормонов в мозгу, а не картинки же. То есть на сознание влияют не внешние химические вещества, а гормоны, которые вырабатывает организм под воздействием этих веществ.
Отсюда можно сделать вывод, что химические вещества влияют на вырабатывание гормонов в орагнизме. А гормоны в организме возбуждают участки коры головного мозга, что вызывает картинки.

Но нельзя сделать вывод, что картинки в свою очередь не активизируют участки коры мозга. 
То, что гормоны , вырабатываясь в организме, не произоводят внешних химических веществ не может быть основанием для того, чтобы утверждать, что картинки не активизируют участки коры мозга.

Поэтому вопрос взаимозависимости остается открытым и первичность не доказана.

----------


## Андрош

> А структура мозга откуда возникла ? Чем определено, что мой мозг устроен именно таким образом ? Что его таким сформировало ?
> То есть почему он реагирует именно так ?


Это перевод темы в другую плоскость? 




> Поэтому вопрос взаимозависимости остается открытым и первичность не доказана.


Интересно, если, извините, я дам вам дубиной по голове, и вы увидите искры, то вы все равно будете оспаривать, что дубина первична?  "Кто-то неизвестный создал мозг таким образом, что в нем возникла идея искр и она материализовала дубину перед глазами". Это круто.

----------


## Фил

> Господа, и все же ко всем вопрос, который я уже задавал Хосу: какими логическими построениями можно прийти к выводу об отсутствии личности? Можно примеры из личного опыта (типа "я пришел к выводу, что меня нет, потому что...")?


Сначала надо придти к выводу о присутствии личности.
Как к этому придти?

----------

Нико (14.06.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Господа, можно вернуться к теме? 
> Ответьте просто: есть ли ум, если нет физического мозга?


Физического рассудка нет. 




> Что происходит с "природой ума", если человек становится "растением" в результате заболевания, к примеру?


Она исчезает на земном плане выявления.

----------


## ullu

> Интересно, если, извините, я дам вам дубиной по голове, и вы увидите искры, то вы все равно будете оспаривать, что дубина первична?  "Кто-то неизвестный создал мозг таким образом, что в нем возникла идея искр и она материализовала дубину перед глазами". Это круто.


Конечно буду, иначе где логика то ?
Читайте сообщение про второй момент, там же я это разобрала, не постить же второй раз.

----------


## Фридегар

> В момент зачатия, например, нет физического мозга, а ум есть. В бардо умирания так вообще и физического тела нет...


нет, ума нет. Только эмоциональная составляющая. Ум развивается потом

----------


## ullu

> Это перевод темы в другую плоскость? 
> .


Я не знаю почему вы у меня спрашиваете о своих выводах. Если вы сделали такой вывод, у вас есть обоснование для этого наверное, но почему вы спрашиваете у меня то верен ваш выод или нет , не приводя обоснований ? Я не знаю на каком основании вы такой вывод сделали, я ж не могу к вам в голову залезть. 
А без обоснований это будет просто перебрасывание мнениями типа ты козел, нет ты козел. Поэтому для разговора надо сперва обосновать, потом говорить - вот из этого делаем такой то вывод. Тогда есть о чем говорить.
А без этого я не знаю.

----------


## Фридегар

> А откуда вообще можно получить информацию, что ум есть?


что такое ум в данном случае? Есть эмоции и чувства без ума, просто реакции на раздражители. Потом, дальше, есть просто сознание бытия. Потом, уже есть сознание бытия, как нечто отдельное от "Я". И, наконец, есть самосознание себя как "Я" - следующая ступень после способности отделять свою природу от всей остальной. Что такое ум вашем случае?

----------


## ullu

> Сначала надо придти к выводу о присутствии личности.
> Как к этому придти?


Ну кажется же что она есть ) А все что кажется люди стараются опровергать. Пока не опровергнешь, сам себе ж не поверишь.

----------


## Фридегар

> Господа, и все же ко всем вопрос, который я уже задавал Хосу: какими логическими построениями можно прийти к выводу об отсутствии личности?


Логические построения, как правило, это часть личности.

----------


## Aion

> нет, ума нет. Только эмоциональная составляющая. Ум развивается потом


Существуют разве элементы отдельно от системы?

----------


## Фридегар

> Существуют разве элементы отдельно от системы?


нет, ничего не существует вне сознания, основанного на чувствах или восприятиях.
но есть восприятия и эмоции без сознания того, что это такое. То есть, восприятие просто так. Без создания какого-то понятия о нем.

----------


## Aion

> нет, ничего не существует вне сознания, основанного на чувствах или восприятиях.
> но есть восприятия и эмоции без сознания того, что это такое. То есть, восприятие просто так. Без создания какого-то понятия о нем.


Вы не поняли моего вопроса. Увы...

----------


## Фридегар

> Вы не поняли моего вопроса. Увы...


скажите больше. Но не настаиваю  :Smilie:  
Нет никакой системы без её сознания наблюдающим за ней.

----------


## Андрош

Ну, в общем понятно. Сколько людей тут, столько и мнений, весьма противоречивых. Разбирайтесь дальше сами.

----------


## Aion

> скажите больше. Но не настаиваю


Элемент - минимальный носитель системного качества. Эмоциональная составляющая не является элементом ума как системы. Так понятнее?

----------


## Фридегар

> Элемент - минимальный носитель системного качества. Эмоциональная составляющая не является элементом ума как системы. Так понятнее?


Элемент для вас это что? Часть "Я" или инструмент? 
Эмоциональная составляющая - основа ума. Из чувств радости или страдания возникает необходимость их понимания. 
Причин того или другого. Это и есть начало ума.

----------


## Aion

> Элемент для вас это что? Часть "Я" или инструмент?


Для меня элемент - минимальный носитель системного качества. Поскольку мы говорим об уме, см., например: 


> Согласно «Абхидхарма-коше» (П.34а), «поскольку накапливает, это — читта, поскольку мыслит, это — манас, поскольку распознает [объекты], это — виджняна. Поскольку это масса чистых и нечистых дхарм — это читта, поскольку это опора (ашрая) — это манас, поскольку это поддержанное опорой (ашрита) — это виджняна, и ничего больше. Таким образом, читта, манас и виджняна имеют одно значение».  
> 
> Манас

----------


## Фридегар

> Для меня элемент - минимальный носитель системного качества. Поскольку мы говорим об уме, см., например:


попробуйте ответить для себя - элемент, это нечто объективное или субъективное. Это несколько иной взгляд, более практический.

----------


## Aion

> попробуйте ответить для себя - элемент, это нечто объективное или субъективное. Это несколько иной взгляд, более практический.


Попробуйте понять, о чём идёт речь.

----------


## Фридегар

разные способы мышления. Разные, вероятно, изначальные книги на которых учились  :Smilie: 
Это как подыматься на крышу по разным лестницам, открывая разные двери. 
Цепь дверей - выводы и умозаключения в уме. Которые не связаны ни с чем внешним. Потому, сложно обратить в своё мышление других

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сначала надо придти к выводу о присутствии личности.
> Как к этому придти?


Это как раз переживается непосредственно в силу врожденного неведения-эгоцентрации.

----------


## Нико

> По моему глубокому убеждению, в буддизме нет философии, по крайней мере в ее Западном понимании, я как-то уже высказывался по этому поводу. Но это так, между делом ))))[/COLOR]


По моему глубокому убеждению, в буддизме есть философия, но на неё часто проецируют западное понимание философии, и от этого, конечно, проще признать атман, чем отсутствие самобытия вещей, рангтонг. 





> Мне кажется, ты со своей философией запуталась слегка, что за что цепляют. )))


Я не запуталась, про это в гелуг даётся достаточно много учений. Если кто хочет слушать это, а не отвергать сходу.





> И потом:
> 
> Мне кажется, что сказанное тобой - просто фантазии (не знаю уж чьи, твои собственные или тех кто тебя учил так называемой "философии").
> Сказать "Я ассоциирую мое "я" с умом" так же нелепо, как, к примеру, "Я ассоциирую свое "я" с моим стулом, на котором сижу".
> 
> Всякий человек отождествляет свое "я" с базовым переживанием "Я есмь". Можно спорить о том, насколько это отождествление достоверно, но отрицать это как факт - значит, просто не дружить с головой.
> А с телом или с умом любой нормальный человек отождествляет свое "я" не в большей мере, чем Будда, когда он говорит: "Сегодня я пойду в Шравасти" или "В одной из прошлых жизней я был царем обезьян".


Если принять во внимание твоё мнение, никогда не будет узнан т.н. "объект отрицания", и пустота, конечно, сведётся к жентонгу, причём к жентонгу в его примитивном понимании. Это не приведёт к просветлению, увы.

PS. То, что ты пишешь, говорит и об отсутствии у тебя понимания bdag tsam как противоположности самосущего "я, объекта отрицания в МП.

----------

Алексей А (14.06.2015), Фил (14.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Господа, и все же ко всем вопрос, который я уже задавал Хосу: какими логическими построениями можно прийти к выводу об отсутствии личности? Можно примеры из личного опыта (типа "я пришел к выводу, что меня нет, потому что...")?


У меня, например, плохая эмоциональная память. В результате все события, происходившие больше года назад (за исключением поездки в Дзогчен, там что-то странное произошло, что стоит мне вспомнить, и я отчётливо ощущаю, будто я по-прежнему там), я воспринимаю отстранённо, словно они происходили с кем-то другим и знание о прошлом себе я имею только из историй, которые пересказываю себе сам, и которые пересказывают другие. Поэтому я в большей мере мифологический персонаж, нежели реальный  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (14.06.2015), Фил (14.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это невозможно: внешние изменения могут только увеличивать энтропию.
> А сознательность по преимуществу состоит в ее уменьшении.
> Так что такое объяснение не катит в силу его полной ненаучности )))


А в чём не научность? Если система (внешняя среда) условно увеличивает "хаос", а мозг экономит и упорядочивает, то если при встречи этих систем- мозг подвергается изменениям- то зачем какие-то обобщения? Ну просто факт? (кстати мозг отнють не экономит- кора- самая энергозатратная машина, а всё уменьшение энтропии субъективно)?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А в чём не научность? Если система (внешняя среда) условно увеличивает "хаос", а мозг экономит и упорядочивает


Нелогичность в том, что если предположить, что ум есть функция вещества мозга, а это вещество живет по тем же законам, что и вещество окружающей среды, то совершенно непонятно, почему один кусочек этого вещества, заключенный в черепную коробку, решил вдруг проявлять свойства, отсутствующие в веществе окружающего мира: кругом энтропия возрастает, а в нем почему-то убывает.

----------

Neroli (14.06.2015), Дубинин (14.06.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> В результате все события, происходившие больше года назад ... я воспринимаю отстранённо, словно они происходили с кем-то другим и знание о прошлом себе я имею только из историй, которые пересказываю себе сам, и которые пересказывают другие. Поэтому я в большей мере мифологический персонаж, нежели реальный


Думаю, что так у всех. Есть факт прошлого - он неизменный. Но воспоминание о нем меняется. Со временем, это уже воспоминание о воспоминании. Потом, воспоминание о воспоминании воспоминания ... и так до исчерпания пищи для воспоминаний.

----------

Фил (14.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Нелогичность в том, что если предположить, что ум есть функция вещества мозга, а это вещество живет по тем же законам, что и вещество окружающей среды, то совершенно непонятно, почему один кусочек этого вещества, заключенный в черепную коробку, решил вдруг проявлять свойства, отсутствующие в веществе окружающего мира: кругом энтропия возрастает, а в нем почему-то убывает.


Наука- некое "сознание" (ум)- рассматривать не может в принципе (сиё есть субъективное). Она оперирует объективным (проверяемым) - отсюда- остаются клетки мозга -организм в целом-его взаимодействия со средой. И ведут себя эти клетки- не страннее скажем кристаллов- структурируются- распадаются..

----------


## Фил

> Это как раз переживается непосредственно в силу врожденного неведения-эгоцентрации.


Что то переживается, но откуда вывод, что это личность?
Это молчаливое согласие "ну все же понимают, о чем идет речь"  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (14.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Наука- некое "сознание" (ум)- рассматривать не может в принципе (сиё есть субъективное). Она оперирует объективным (проверяемым) - отсюда- остаются клетки мозга -организм в целом-его взаимодействия со средой. И веду себя эти клетки- не страннее скажем кристаллов- структурируются- распадаются..


Уточнение: якобы-объективным якобы-проверяемым

----------

Дубинин (14.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

Вообще же с помощью логки доказывается не отсутствие я, а то что оно существует не так, как представляется, что оно существует состоящим из частей, каждая из которых тоже состоит из частей и так до пустоты ( а значит не существует субстанционально ), изменяется в каждый момент времени, промежуток между моментами можно разделить на бесчисленное число моментов, а значит оно не длящееся и что-то там ещё, что я не помню.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.06.2015), Фил (14.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

там где сосредоточение в данный момент - там  и "я". В данный момент. То и есть, чем наполнено. 
При этом, кроме данного момента не существует другого времени

----------


## Нико

> там где сосредоточение в данный момент - там  и "я". В данный момент. То и есть, чем наполнено. 
> При этом, кроме данного момента не существует другого времени


Это верно, кстати. Для постижения самосущего "я", объекта отрицания, необходимо его выявить в момент возникновения цепляния за "я". Например, если нас оскорбляют, вылезает это самое "я". Выявив его, его необходимо отрицать, что и будет постижением пустоты. На самом деле, чтобы бы кто ни говорил, это настолько трудно, что называть это "простенькой гносеологией" смешно.

----------

Алексей А (14.06.2015), Фил (14.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что то переживается, но откуда вывод, что это личность?


Это не вывод, а название - так принято называть то, что таким образом воспринимается. Назовите иначе - суть от этого не изменится.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это верно, кстати. Для постижения самосущего "я", объекта отрицания, необходимо его выявить в момент возникновения цепляния за "я". Например, если нас оскорбляют, вылезает это самое "я". Выявив его, его необходимо отрицать, что и будет постижением пустоты. На самом деле, чтобы бы кто ни говорил, это настолько трудно, что называть это "простенькой гносеологией" смешно.


При этом тот, кто выявляет и отрицает, все время остается "за кадром".
Так что самость, похоже, на самом деле не "трудно", а просто невозможно уловить по такой методике.

----------


## Нико

> При этом тот, кто выявляет и отрицает, все время остается "за кадром".
> Так что самость, похоже, на самом деле не "трудно", а просто невозможно уловить по такой методике.


Надеюсь, ты не считаешь прасангику нигилизмом?)

----------

Фил (14.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Нейроны дрессируются внешними изменениями.


Кстати, то, что вы называваете "внешними изменениями" являются идеями. Сначала нейроны перегруппируются в ответ на идею о куртизне бриллианта (с чего бы все это, не сарделька же?), а потом нейроны перегруппируются в ответ на идею о том, что круто от бриллианта отказаться. Нейроны дрессируются мыслями, порой чужими, но все же...

----------


## Neroli

> Ну видимо обманывать себя любишь ))


Наоборот, стараюсь говорить себе правду. 
То, что я в себе наблюдаю, совпадает с общепринятым описанием личности.
То, что я наблюдаю в других людях, даже говорящих о том, что никакой личности нет - тоже описанию не противоречит.
Какой честный вывод мне сделать?

----------


## Фридегар

> Это верно, кстати. Для постижения самосущего "я", объекта отрицания, необходимо его выявить в момент возникновения цепляния за "я".


Хотя, многие говорят, что оно существует, это самосущее, высшее "Я" - думаю, что это только потенциальная возможность роста. То, чем можно стать, но не то что есть в данный момент. 




> Например, если нас оскорбляют, вылезает это самое "я". Выявив его, его необходимо отрицать, что и будет постижением пустоты.


Автоматическая эмоция, как инстинктивное закрывание глаза если прикоснуться к реснице. Опыт прошлых воплощений. В других формах и телах. На мой взгляд, нельзя назвать это "я". Это как раз то, чем "Я" когда-то было. Это бессознательные накопления вокруг истинного "Я". Опыт прошлого. Осознать надо, это да. Чтобы управлять

----------


## Дубинин

> Надеюсь, ты не считаешь прасангику нигилизмом?)


Он прав, просто отрицать в момент сильного "я"-глупо и не эффективно. Отрицать надо дома- и потом ходить его ("я")-переживая по полной- но ничего с ним не делая-не отгоняя- не потворствуя (ибо дома выявили его ненастоящесть).

----------


## Фридегар

> При этом тот, кто выявляет и отрицает, все время остается "за кадром".


Если сознательно вы реагируете на свои эмоции - это как раз и есть настоящее "Я". 
На мой взгляд. То, что реагирует откуда-то извне, это не "я"

----------

Сергей Хос (14.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Кстати, то, что вы называваете "внешними изменениями" являются идеями. Сначала нейроны перегруппируются в ответ на идею о куртизне бриллианта (с чего бы все это, не сарделька же?), а потом нейроны перегруппируются в ответ на идею о том, что круто от бриллианта отказаться. Нейроны дрессируются мыслями, порой чужими, но все же...


Какие такие идеи? Все идеи- это растянутые по времени плоды контакта со внешним. Нейрон сидит себе- получил сигнал от аксона- -возбудился- и по дидронам возбуждение гуляет годами и видоизменяется-по остальным нейронам..

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какие такие идеи? Все идеи- это растянутые по времени плоды контакта со внешним. Нейрон сидит себе- получил сигнал от аксона- -возбудился- и по дидронам возбуждение гуляет годами и видоизменяется-по остальным нейронам..


То, что мы воспринимаем как мысль или образ - это объекты совершенно иной природы, нежели инструментально наблюдаемые импульсы в мозге.

----------

Neroli (14.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Надеюсь, ты не считаешь прасангику нигилизмом?)


Причем тут нигилизмом? как это связано с тем, что я сказал?

----------


## Нико

> Причем тут нигилизмом? как это связано с тем, что я сказал?


Ты сказал, что тот, кто выявляет и отрицает, всё время остаётся за кадром. Кто этот "за кадром"? Атман?)

----------

Фил (14.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Он прав, просто отрицать в момент сильного "я"-глупо и не эффективно. Отрицать надо дома- и потом ходить его ("я")-переживая по полной- но ничего с ним не делая-не отгоняя- не потворствуя (ибо дома выявили его ненастоящесть).


Что такое "дома"?)

----------


## Neroli

> Какие такие идеи? Все идеи- это растянутые по времени плоды контакта со внешним.


Бриллиант = алмаз = углерод. Почему контакт с углеродом заставляет возбуждаться [пусть теперь] аксоны? А контакт с сажей (тоже углерод) - нет?

----------


## Фридегар

> Хотя, многие говорят, что оно существует, это самосущее, высшее "Я" - думаю, что это только потенциальная возможность роста. То, чем можно стать, но не то что есть в данный момент.


Вернее, чтобы уж быть совершенно точным - как высшее "Я" так и то, что было когда-то (далекое прошлое) - это всё может эпизодически проявляться в нашем нынешнем сознании. Высшее, как некая недостижимая мечта. Низшее, часто, как кошмар. Но нормальным нынешним состоянием является земное сознание. Сосредоточение на обычных предметах и процессах. Если же слишком уходить в "высшее" или "низшее" это считается ненормальным. Пугает или отталкивает. Может заинтересовывать. Но это то, что будет нормальным потом, когда земное сознание окончится в этом воплощении. То, что сейчас сознательно - потом станет бессознательным. А то, что сейчас бессознательно - станет сознательным. Хотя и то и другое существует.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты сказал, что тот, кто выявляет и отрицает, всё время остаётся за кадром. Кто этот "за кадром"? Атман?)


Сказанное мною не в большей мере нигилизм, чем слова "Даже будды никогда е видели и не увидят ум".

Так что я лишь указал на факт: остается "за кадром". А уж кто или что именно там остается - сама решай. )))

----------


## Нико

> Сказанное мною не в большей мере нигилизм, чем слова "Даже будды никогда е видели и не увидят ум".
> 
> Так что я лишь указал на факт: остается "за кадром". А уж кто или что именно там остается - сама решай. )))


А чьи это слова? В каком контексте сказано? Кстати, я не обвиняю тебя в нигилизме. Только в этернализме немножко, за который "ответишь"))).

----------


## Крымский

> Почему контакт с углеродом заставляет возбуждаться [пусть теперь] аксоны? А контакт с сажей (тоже углерод) - нет?


"Аксоны" возбуждаются от шоколадки, и от восприятия яркого света, и от разряда электрического тока - это их работа возбуждаться, передавать и тормозить.
Никакого смысла или мысли т.е. различения бриллиантов и сажи на уровне одного "аксона" нет.

----------


## Дубинин

> Что такое "дома"?)


Отрицать самосущего себя- во время приступа эгоизма- это не "пресекать" себя пустотой, а просто отвлекаться (с таким-же успехом- молитву читать можно). Это надо делать зарание- для обесценивания себя. А затем в "полевых" условиях- пользоваться этими плодами (не нахождением самосущего)- переживать себя и не реагировать привычно-как на ценность.

----------

Lion Miller (14.06.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Сказанное мною не в большей мере нигилизм, чем слова "Даже будды никогда не видели и не увидят ум".


Мысль интересная и очень правильная. Но не полная, как мне кажется. Конечно, Будды могут видеть всё. Всё объективное. Всё то, в чем люди проявляют свои мысли. Как и сами мысли. Потому, что они проходили это в своих предыдущих воплощениях. Но как мы не можем прочувствовать _нынешнее_ состояние первоклассника, хоть и сами были в первом классе, так Дхиан-Коганы или Будды не могут почувствовать данное состояние за самого человека, который это чувствует в данный момент. Всё может быть видимо ими. Формы, условия, причина и следствие. Но состояние у каждого _в данный момент_ своё. У будд в данный момент их состояние, у людей - своё. Условия не повторяются совершенно идентично. Можно вспомнить, как это было, но нельзя вновь прочувствовать то же самое второй раз. Как я думаю.

----------


## Нико

> Отрицать самосущего себя- во время приступа эгоизма- это не "пресекать" себя пустотой, а просто отвлекаться (с таким-же успехом- молитву читать можно). Это надо делать зарание- для обесценивания себя. А затем в "полевых" условиях- пользоваться этими плодами (не нахождением самосущего)- переживать себя и не реагировать привычно-как на ценность.


Отлично, но это не воззрение, а тренировка ума (лоджонг).

----------


## Дубинин

> Бриллиант = алмаз = углерод. Почему контакт с углеродом заставляет возбуждаться [пусть теперь] аксоны? А контакт с сажей (тоже углерод) - нет?


Ну потому-что брильянт- это брильянт- и имеет в среде людей одну реакцию, углерод-в виде иной структуры- иную реакцию. Эти реакции появились не спонтанно- а обучаемо (в прошлом). (Брильянт не сам по себе- это и  реакция иных людей, и предполагаемая выгода от обладания и пр..)

----------


## Дубинин

> Отлично, но это не воззрение, а тренировка ума (лоджонг).


Ты-же и предложила воззрение- как практический метод в "полевых" условиях:



> Это верно, кстати. Для постижения самосущего "я", объекта отрицания, необходимо его выявить в момент возникновения цепляния за "я". Например, если нас оскорбляют, вылезает это самое "я". Выявив его, его необходимо отрицать, что и будет постижением пустоты. На самом деле, чтобы бы кто ни говорил, это настолько трудно, что называть это "простенькой гносеологией" смешно.

----------


## Нико

> Ты-же и предложила воззрение- как практический метод в "полевых" условиях:


Да, предложила. И это не лоджонг, хотя лоджонг связан и с воззрением тоже довольно тесно.

----------


## Ондрий

> То, что мы воспринимаем как мысль или образ - это объекты совершенно иной природы, нежели инструментально наблюдаемые импульсы в мозге.


Вообще-то они коррелируют. Уже получены первые способы "оцифровки" зрительных образов и последующего их воспроизведения. Изображение довольно не четкое, но простые изображения уже можно отличать. Если дальше так все пойдет, то все разговоры на предмет "а что же такое синее/красное" начнут частично решаться, объективируя эти категории (привет священному ПервоЗвуку!)

Уже становится не так все просто в связях между неким условным "сознанием" и его материальным "носителем". Нас ждет множество сюрпризов с развитием науки и технологий. И поэтому я с осторожностью теперь стал бы утверждать некие устаревшие уже идеи о тотальной рассогласованности материи мозга и якобы "не-материального" сознания. 

Ученые только только начали боязливо подступаться к сознанию. Тема для естественной науки очень неблагодарная. Хотя, конечно, до сих пор нет идей о том, что же такое это сознание за редкими исключениями. Например Пенроуз со своим квантовым сознанием, но его модель практически неработоспособна, что подтверждается расчетами. Направление - интересное, но пока там есть проблемы.

И уж тем более давным давно медицина установила как и почему состояние внутренних органов влияет на ментальные процессы и обратно даже без прямого воздействия на вещество мозга путем вживления электродов. (это уже совсем просто).

----------

Neroli (14.06.2015), Дубинин (14.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну потому-что брильянт- это брильянт- и имеет в среде людей одну реакцию, углерод-в виде иной структуры- иную реакцию. Эти реакции появились не спонтанно- а обучаемо (в прошлом). (Брильянт не сам по себе- это и  реакция иных людей, и предполагаемая выгода от обладания и пр..)


Предполагаемая выгода от обладания и пр. - это все не материальные объекты - это идеи. Идеи обучают нас регировать определенным образом. А мозг подстравивается. Нематериальное воздействует на материальное (более того, на свой якобы источник)  и успешно. Чудны дела.

----------


## Neroli

> Вообще-то они коррелируют. Уже получены первые способы "оцифровки" зрительных образов и последующего их воспроизведения. Изображение довольно не четкое, но простые изображения уже можно отличать. Если дальше так все пойдет, то все разговоры на предмет "а что же такое синее/красное" начнут частично решаться, объективируя эти категории (привет священному ПервоЗвуку!)


Да, интересно. Природой ума, о которой столько говорят,  вполне может оказаться какая-нибудь тончайшая материя. 
Будет ли это автоматически означать, что мозг ее источник?

----------


## Поляков

> Нас ждет множество сюрпризов с развитием науки и технологий. И поэтому я с осторожностью теперь стал бы утверждать некие устаревшие уже идеи о тотальной рассогласованности материи мозга и якобы "не-материального" сознания.


Против всех этих сюрпризов уже заготовлен арсенал: квалиа циркулем не измеришь и проч. заклинания нередуцируемости, было бы желание.

----------

Фил (14.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Против всех этих сюрпризов уже заготовлен арсенал: квалиа циркулем не измеришь и проч. заклинания нередуцируемости, было бы желание.


Бешеной собаке - семь верст не крюк. Хронические гуманитарии могут сколько угодно рисовать свои фантазмы. Их проблема в тотальной неспособности предоставить работающие решения. Только текст.

Из исторических баек - Гумилев взлетал в кресле и кричал: "- Да боже упаси, вашу мать! Я не интеллигент, у меня профессия есть!"

----------


## Поляков

> Бешеной собаке - семь верст не крюк. Хронические гуманитарии могут сколько угодно рисовать свои фантазмы. Их проблема в тотальной неспособности предоставить работающие решения. Только текст.


Ну так кто еще занимается "природой ума"? Явно это не те люди, которые научились избирательно стирать воспоминания у млекопитающих путем прямой инъекции в гиппокамп.

----------

Ондрий (14.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну так кто еще занимается "природой ума"? Явно это не те люди, которые научились избирательно стирать воспоминания у млекопитающих путем прямой инъекции в гиппокамп.


Проблема все же не так проста. Фундаментальщики последние годы вынужденно начали иногда  обращаться к работам этих гуманитариев для попыток осмысления своих гипотез и фактических данных о мире. Что хорошо и правильно. А вот обратного процесса, увы, не происходит. Как всем известно - физик может философом, наоборот - никогда.

P.S. если люди друг друга таки не поубивают, то лет через скажем 300...500, если не раньше, представление о природе реальности и сознания могут очень крепко обрушить древний религиозный хлам. Я почему так к католикам отношусь с пиитетом? Не за доктрину конечно же. А за их менеджмент)). Просто они очень живенько начинают сами меняться, активно участвуя своими ресурсами в развитии передовых направлений науки. Вот уже и Творение многие начали робко привязывать то к Большому Взрыву (кто его первый придумал? Ж.Леметр), то вот теперь к ранней инфляции. Толи еще будет.

----------


## Ондрий

> По моему глубокому убеждению, в буддизме есть философия, но на неё часто проецируют западное понимание философии


у нас тоже есть арифметика, но мы там не считаем, а музицируем, не надо ваше понимание арифметики проецировать на наше.

----------


## Нико

> у нас тоже есть арифметика, но мы там не считаем, а музицируем, не надо ваше понимание арифметики проецировать на наше.


Это замечание очень "по существу вопроса").

----------


## Ондрий

> Это замечание очень "по существу вопроса").


именно по существу, т.к. вы делаете ошибочные выводы. А то, что вы называете "буддийской философией" больше относиться к ньяя(логика), сиречь к _формальным наукам_, к коим философия никаким боком не относиться.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> именно по существу, т.к. вы делаете ошибочные выводы. А то, что вы называете "буддийской философией" больше относиться к ньяя(логика), сиречь к _формальным наукам_, к коим философия никаким боком не относиться.


Это ваше мнение, т.к. вам просто нечего сказать о том, что я написала выше. Всегда надо пытаться унизить оппонента, чтобы отстоять свою "правоту"?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Поляков

> Проблема все же не так проста. Фундаментальщики последние годы вынужденно начали иногда  обращаться к работам этих гуманитариев для попыток осмысления своих гипотез и фактических данных о мире. Что хорошо и правильно. А вот обратного процесса, увы, не происходит. Как всем известно - физик может философом, наоборот - никогда.


Не соглашусь: разумеется, все мейнстримовые философы (Деннет, Сёрл, Фодор и проч.), занимающиеся сейчас "философией сознания", крепко стоят на естественно-научном фундаменте. Может и есть какие-то странные теории про сознание по типу "эволюционного креационизма", но это скорее из разряда курьезов.  




> P.S. если люди друг друга таки не поубивают, то лет через скажем 300...500, если не раньше, представление о природе реальности и сознания могут очень крепко обрушить древний религиозный хлам.


Религия (как коллективная форма) загнется раньше, думаю. А вот весь древний хлам о существовании "сознания" и "субъективного" продержится дольше.

----------

Крымский (14.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не соглашусь: разумеется, все мейнстримовые философы (Деннет, Сёрл, Фодор и проч.), занимающиеся сейчас "философией сознания", крепко стоят на естественно-научном фундаменте.


Пока там даже намека нет на практическое освоение и не будет его там, т.к. другая парадигма оперирования со знаниями. А нам нужно не вести пресловутый философский образ жизни, а что-то с этой жизнью практически делать, желательно не только с этой.




> Религия (как коллективная форма) загнется раньше, думаю. А вот весь древний хлам о существовании "сознания" и "субъективного" продержится дольше.


Блажен кто верует.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это ваше мнение, т.к. вам просто нечего сказать о том, что я написала выше. Всегда надо пытаться унизить оппонента, чтобы отстоять свою "правоту"?


где вы увидели унижение?  :EEK!: 
впрочем воля ваша, я теперь не буду видеть ваши сообщения, дабы ненароком не  оскорбить вас лишний раз своими ответами на них.

----------


## Поляков

> Пока там даже намека нет на практическое освоение и не будет его там, т.к. другая парадигма оперирования со знаниями. А нам нужно не вести пресловутый философский образ жизни, а что-то с этой жизнью практически делать, желательно не только с этой.


Новые способы легирования сталей не придумают, конечно. Но культуру новыми идеями обогатят.




> Блажен кто верует.

----------


## Нико

> где вы увидели унижение? 
> впрочем воля ваша, я теперь не буду видеть ваши сообщения, дабы ненароком не  оскорбить вас лишний раз своими ответами на них.


Воля ваша). Пусть никто не видит мои сообщения).

----------


## Крымский

> А вот обратного процесса, увы, не происходит. Как всем известно - физик может философом, наоборот - никогда.


А Метцингер как же или Питер Каррутерс?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Новые способы легирования сталей не придумают, конечно. Но культуру новыми идеями обогатят.


А идеи будут применяться практиками (или нет), это и есть _правильное_ взаимопроникновение естественников и гуманитарных наук, которые раньше вообще не было разделено. Я-то говорю не о передовиках, а о древних _практических _ фантазиях на тему сознания.

----------


## Ондрий

> А Метцингер как же или Питер Каррутерс?


Это не совсем то, хотя и теплее. Эмпирики, не фундаментальщики. Хорошее дело, но маловато. Впрочем это уже дело вкуса - я же совершенно не объективен, разумеется, и транслирую только _свои_ предпочтения о том, где есть полезное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Это не совсем то, хотя и теплее. Эмпирики, не фундаментальщики. Хорошее дело, но маловато. Впрочем это уже дело вкуса - я же совершенно не объективен, разумеется, и транслирую только _свои_ предпочтения о том, где есть полезное.


Каррутерс вполне на фундаментальное замахивается, мне кажется, или, скажем, Джефф Хокинс со своим институтом.
И результаты практические появляются, чего ранее не было, что самое главное.

----------

Ондрий (14.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Ну Хокинс-то вообще технарь. Практические результаты они делают. Когда-нибудь эти кирпичики помогут построить новое здание _работоспособной_ теории сознания.

----------


## ullu

> Наоборот, стараюсь говорить себе правду. 
> То, что я в себе наблюдаю, совпадает с общепринятым описанием личности.
> То, что я наблюдаю в других людях, даже говорящих о том, что никакой личности нет - тоже описанию не противоречит.
> Какой честный вывод мне сделать?


Ну тут чета уже по вретьему кругу поехали )
Вывод надо сделать о том как эта личность существует и как она не существует, хотя действуешь так, будто она существует так как на самом деле не существует.

----------


## Neroli

> Вывод надо сделать о том как эта личность существует и как она не существует, хотя действуешь так, будто она существует так как на самом деле не существует.


Наблюдения за меня за мной (блин, как в анекдоте, "раньше она за фигурой следила, а теперь просто наблюдает") показывают, что мой ум похож на черный ящик. Определенные сигналы на входе вызывают определенные сигналы на выходе. Короче, я биоробот.  :Smilie:  Т.е. "личность" - это - если совсем упростить - набор определенных реакций. Да, ее когда-то не было, да ее когда-то не будет. И да она не самосущая ни разу. Можно конечно думать, что личности нет, но этой системе пофиг, что ты о ней думаешь. Она все равно работает))

----------

Фил (15.06.2015), Шавырин (17.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Наблюдения за меня за мной (блин, как в анекдоте, "раньше она за фигурой следила, а теперь просто наблюдает") показывают, что мой ум похож на черный ящик. Определенные сигналы на входе вызывают определенные сигналы на выходе. Короче, я биоробот.  Т.е. "личность" - это - если совсем упростить - набор определенных реакций. Да, ее когда-то не было, да ее когда-то не будет. И да она не самосущая ни разу. Можно конечно думать, что личности нет, но этой системе пофиг, что ты о ней думаешь. Она все равно работает))


То что личность, Я - есть на относительном уровне, с этим никто не спорит.
Конечно есть.

----------


## Neroli

Кстати, по теме. У сердца ведь тоже есть электрическая активность, ЭКГ доказательство тому. Может сердце тоже думает?

----------

Aion (15.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> То что личность, Я - есть на относительном уровне, с этим никто не спорит.
> Конечно есть.


Ну я, например, не знаю что там на абсолютном, не посещала.  :Smilie: 
Либо тут все просветленные (кто утверждает, что личности нет), либо просто верующие. Ну ладно - доверяющие.

----------

Шавырин (17.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То что личность, Я - есть на относительном уровне, с этим никто не спорит.
> Конечно есть.


А на абсолютном - это как? что значит "не-есть"?

----------

Vladiimir (15.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну я, например, не знаю что там на абсолютном, не посещала. 
> Либо тут все просветленные (кто утверждает, что личности нет), либо просто верующие. Ну ладно - доверяющие.


Нет, верующий тот - кто утверждает, что личность есть.
А когда начинаешь его спрашивать, что это - он и сам не знает.
Но это старый дзенский вопрос-упражнение "кто ты?"

----------

Алик (15.06.2015), Сергей Ч (15.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А на абсолютном - это как? что значит "не-есть"?


Я говорил про относительный.
На абсолютном я не знаю.

----------


## Лося

> Вообще-то они коррелируют. Уже получены первые способы "оцифровки" зрительных образов и последующего их воспроизведения. Изображение довольно не четкое, но простые изображения уже можно отличать. Если дальше так все пойдет, то все разговоры на предмет "а что же такое синее/красное" начнут частично решаться, объективируя эти категории (привет священному ПервоЗвуку!)
> 
> Уже становится не так все просто в связях между неким условным "сознанием" и его материальным "носителем". Нас ждет множество сюрпризов с развитием науки и технологий. И поэтому я с осторожностью теперь стал бы утверждать некие устаревшие уже идеи о тотальной рассогласованности материи мозга и якобы "не-материального" сознания. 
> 
> Ученые только только начали боязливо подступаться к сознанию. Тема для естественной науки очень неблагодарная. Хотя, конечно, до сих пор нет идей о том, что же такое это сознание за редкими исключениями. Например Пенроуз со своим квантовым сознанием, но его модель практически неработоспособна, что подтверждается расчетами. Направление - интересное, но пока там есть проблемы.
> 
> И уж тем более давным давно медицина установила как и почему состояние внутренних органов влияет на ментальные процессы и обратно даже без прямого воздействия на вещество мозга путем вживления электродов. (это уже совсем просто).


  Все двигается в направлении виртуализации и кибернизации. Цифровые картинки в идеальном качестве уже давно хранят на микро картах памяти. 
  Останется только интерфейс разработать для подключения напрямую к мозгу миную глаза. 
  Возможно можно будет калькулятор встроить и т.п.  :Smilie:  Активизировать способности к языкам, наукам, рисованию, музыке. Быстро читать и писать.
  Общаться с другими минуя нажатия клавиш, а напрямую мыслями.

Т.е. мы опережаем естественный прогресс развития биологических организмов и ускоряем по мере потребностей.
В будущем так: У кого больше разных кибернетических апгрейдов, у того больше возможностей поднять свой уровень жизни выше остальных.

Самое сложное в философии науки это на мой взгляд прийти к ктому, чтобы понять, кто такой индивидуальный наблюдатель с его функцией самоосознавания.
Если отталкиваться от восточной философии, то осознанность это запредельная миру "штука". Она свойственна и неодушевленным предметам, минералам, потом растениям, насекомым, животным. Чем выше духовное развитие существа, тем выше осознанность. Чистая осознанность есть только у будд.
  Искусственный интеллект и осознанность разные понятия. Сознание это понятие ближе к осознанности нежели к искусственному интеллекту.

Но зацепка есть. Надо понять как повышать осознанность чисто техническими средствами. На данный момент на Земле только человек имеет высшую осознанность.
Можно ли сделать кого-то типа божества, который превзойдет человека духовно?

Возможно физическая сфера имеет свои пределы уровня осознанности, дальше уже сфера божеств.
Может природа совершенна и уже сама распределила живых существ по разным сферам со своей градацией осознанности или духовности.
А человек со своей наукой занимается ерундой и ковыряется в песочнице, т.к. все инструменты его развития направлены только для того, чтобы лучше и интересней ковыряться в песочнице.

----------


## Фил

> В будущем так: У кого больше разных кибернетических апгрейдов, у того больше возможностей поднять свой уровень жизни выше остальных.


 А что такое "уровень жизни" в данном случае?

----------


## Aion

> Кстати, по теме. У сердца ведь тоже есть электрическая активность, ЭКГ доказательство тому. Может сердце тоже думает?


Ну вообще говоря, сердце - это формирующийся первым орган, оно задаёт ритм. А по китайским представлениям, в силу своей пустотности и срединного положения в теле, сердце способно улавливать гармонические колебания, идущие из центра Вселенной, так что именно сердце, а не голова - вместилище разума.  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (15.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, верующий тот - кто утверждает, что личность есть.
> А когда начинаешь его спрашивать, что это - он и сам не знает.
> Но это старый дзенский вопрос-упражнение "кто ты?"


Вы же только что сами написали, что на относительном уровне есть и "Я" и "личность". Вы в это верите и если начать вас спрашивать что это, вы не сможете объяснить? Зачем тогда соглашаетесь, что на относительном уровне "Я" есть? 
Гребаный дзен.

----------

Сергей Хос (15.06.2015), Сергей Ч (15.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> А что такое "уровень жизни" в данном случае?


  Комфортная жизнь. Минимум напрягаясь, живешь беззаботно. Есть легкий доступ к различным удовольствиям доступным человеку.

----------


## Фил

> Комфортная жизнь. Минимум напрягаясь, живешь беззаботно. Есть легкий доступ к различным удовольствиям доступным человеку.


А если не надо удовольствий?
Тогда комфортная жизнь на любом уровне?

----------


## Фил

> Зачем тогда соглашаетесь, что на относительном уровне "Я" есть?


 Потому что я играю в игру.
Не с кем будет играть - не надо будет соглашаться.
Вы когда играете в футбол - соглашаетесь с правилами футбола, хотя они высосаны из пальца.
А когда не играете - Вы можете даже их и не знать.

----------


## Neroli

> Комфортная жизнь. Минимум напрягаясь, живешь беззаботно. Есть легкий доступ к различным удовольствиям доступным человеку.


Какая может быть комфортная жизнь, если все вокруг читают твои мысли?

----------


## Фил

> Какая может быть комфортная жизнь, если все вокруг читают твои мысли?


И хорошо.
Отучишься думать всякую дрянь, а за то что думаешь - будешь в полном ответе.

----------


## Лося

> А если не надо удовольствий?
> Тогда комфортная жизнь на любом уровне?


  Беззаботная жизнь стоит выше удовольствий. Это и есть комфортная жизнь, т.е. жизнь без напряга. 
Удовольствия прилагаются. Качественно покушать это удовольствия первого порядка, дальше разум начинает проявлять различные наклонности. У каждого свои.

----------


## Лося

> Какая может быть комфортная жизнь, если все вокруг читают твои мысли?


  Ну так не забывайте, что товарищ купит себе услугу "анти чтение мыслей", это дорого будет, не каждый себе сможет такую купить.
Не каждый сможет и услугу чтения мыслей купить. Чем богаче, тем больше возможностей.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Ну так не забывайте, что товарищ купит себе услугу "анти чтение мыслей", это дорого будет, не каждый себе сможет такую купить.
> Не каждый сможет и услугу чтения мыслей купить. Чем богаче, тем больше возможностей.


Ну... Фил вот себе уже прикупил.. "генератор случайных мыслей"

----------

Дубинин (15.06.2015), Сергей Хос (15.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Ну... Фил вот себе уже прикупил.. "генератор случайных мыслей"


  К сожалению это бесплатная услуга. Она у всех по умолчанию подключена.
Не отключишь ни за какие деньги.
Надо пожаловаться в антимонопольную компанию.

----------

Neroli (15.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Ну я, например, не знаю что там на абсолютном, не посещала. 
> Либо тут все просветленные (кто утверждает, что личности нет), либо просто верующие. Ну ладно - доверяющие.


Конечно посещала, наверняка ты когда-нибудь думала, что есть абсолютное добро или асболютное зло.

----------


## ullu

> Наблюдения за меня за мной (блин, как в анекдоте, "раньше она за фигурой следила, а теперь просто наблюдает") показывают, что мой ум похож на черный ящик. Определенные сигналы на входе вызывают определенные сигналы на выходе. Короче, я биоробот.  Т.е. "личность" - это - если совсем упростить - набор определенных реакций. Да, ее когда-то не было, да ее когда-то не будет. И да она не самосущая ни разу. Можно конечно думать, что личности нет, но этой системе пофиг, что ты о ней думаешь. Она все равно работает))


Нифига она не работает, например если много раз обращаешь внимание на то, что личность потстоянно изменяется по любому, то например идея не изменяться и сохранять свою личность постепенно ослабевает. 
А если не обращаешь, то конечно она "все равно работает " . 
Есть, например, люди, котоыре очень держатся за свои идеи и не способны даже внимательно послушать чужие идеи. Это вот пример того как человек держится за свою личность, за свое. И это прекрасно изменяется если человек наблюдает что его личность не что-то неизменное.

----------

Фил (15.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Конечно посещала, наверняка ты когда-нибудь думала, что есть абсолютное добро или асболютное зло.


Подумать еще не значит понять.

----------


## Neroli

> Нифига она не работает, например если много раз обращаешь внимание на то, что личность потстоянно изменяется по любому, то например идея не изменяться и сохранять свою личность постепенно ослабевает. 
> А если не обращаешь, то конечно она "все равно работает " . 
> Есть, например, люди, котоыре очень держатся за свои идеи и не способны даже внимательно послушать чужие идеи. Это вот пример того как человек держится за свою личность, за свое. И это прекрасно изменяется если человек наблюдает что его личность не что-то неизменное.


Я не утверждала, что личность неизменна. Она меняется. Но мы говорим о несуществовании личности. А изменчивость не означает, что то, что меняется не существует.
Тело тоже растет, толстеет, сохнет, болеет, выздоравливает, но кто (кроме Фила) скажет что тела нет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я говорил про относительный.
> На абсолютном я не знаю.


То есть "я" существует на относительном уровне, а про абсолютный вам неизвестно? ))) И вы даже не знаете, что это такое?
Тогда зачем вы уточняете про "относительный"? может, никакого другого и нет, а "я" просто существует, раз относительный уровень - единственный?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну... Фил вот себе уже прикупил.. "генератор случайных мыслей"


Да,  "генератор случайных мыслей" - это, кажется, очень точная характеристика метода мышления уважаемого  @*Фил*а, иначе и не скажешь.
А главное - можно не нести ответственности ни за какое свое утверждение, очень удобно. Всегда можно сказать: "На самом деле я не знаю, что это такое, просто случайная мысль в голову взбрела" )))

----------

Neroli (15.06.2015), Юй Кан (17.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Нет религии выше-Истины! Генератор пророк Её!

----------


## Neroli

> "На самом деле я не знаю, что это такое, просто случайная мысль в голову взбрела" )))


У Фила новый тренд: "Я играл"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дубинин

> У Фила новый тренд: "Я играл"


В понарошечном тумане- понарошечные куклы- и страдают понарошки.
Мудрый- мудрость оставляет- и забавой коротает время перед окончаньем..

----------

Neroli (15.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> То есть "я" существует на относительном уровне, а про абсолютный вам неизвестно? )))


Неизвестно



> И вы даже не знаете, что это такое?


Не знаю




> Тогда зачем вы уточняете про "относительный"? может, никакого другого и нет, а "я" просто существует, раз относительный уровень - единственный?


 В том то и дело, что на относительном оно относительно существует. Как повозка Нагасены.
Т.е. если относительный уровень единственный - то вообще ничего не существует.
Но в таком случае из рассмотрения убирается Пустота, что - неправильно.

----------


## Фил

> У Фила новый тренд: "Я играл"


А как это еще назвать?

----------


## Фил

> Да,  "генератор случайных мыслей" - это, кажется, очень точная характеристика метода мышления уважаемого  @*Фил*а, иначе и не скажешь.
> А главное - можно не нести ответственности ни за какое свое утверждение, очень удобно. Всегда можно сказать: "На самом деле я не знаю, что это такое, просто случайная мысль в голову взбрела" )))


Я несу ответственность за каждое свое утверждение.
Поэтому не утверждаю без оснований.

----------


## Neroli

Фил, вы потрясающий.

----------

Сергей Хос (15.06.2015), Фил (15.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я несу ответственность за каждое свое утверждение.
> Поэтому не утверждаю без оснований.


Вы- же сами утверждали- что доказать- проверить ничего нельзя. И всё есть суть: феерия голой веры (что у учёных, что у иных)- от сего пришла мысль без обоснований, или пришли обоснования- какая разница?))

----------


## Фил

> Вы- же сами утверждали- что доказать- проверить ничего нельзя. И всё есть суть: феерия голой веры (что у учёных, что у иных)- от сего пришла мысль без обоснований, или пришли обоснования- какая разница?))


Не так я говорил.
Я не утверждал, что "проверить ничего нельзя". Это - агностицизм. У меня нет на это права.
Я говорил, что существующее положение в науке (к примеру) не выдерживает критики.
И по большей части, любое утверждение А не выдерживает критики, т.к. точно так же справедливо не-А.
А то что других утверждений нет - я не виноват.

----------

Дубинин (15.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не так я говорил.
> Я не утверждал, что "проверить ничего нельзя". Это - агностицизм. У меня нет на это права.
> Я говорил, что существующее положение в науке (к примеру) не выдерживает критики.
> И по большей части, любое утверждение А не выдерживает критики, т.к. точно так же справедливо не-А.
> А то что других утверждений нет - я не виноват.


Оно конечно.. Но по моему в науке всё выдерживает критику- в рамках обговоренного. Если дядька говорит: молишься с двумя перстами на лампочку- произнося то-то.. и свет зажигается, и это повторяемо, то логичная теория до первого опровержения опытом- будет верна. 
(ну а если простонародье- говорит "так оно и есть- воистину.. так это их проблемы)

----------

Фил (15.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Подумать еще не значит понять.


Ну думаешь здесь означает что ты считаешь подсознательно что есть абсолютное добро и действуешь так как будто оно и есть.
Мне кажется, хотя я могу ошибаться тут конечно, что абсолютный уровень это не так что человек куда-то отправляется или приводит сознание в какое-то состояние "абсолютное"
или достигает чего-то абсолютного. 
А это то какие идеи относительно абсолютного существования в голове есть.
Поэтому все всегда находятся одновременно и на относительном уровене и на абсолютном, то есть у всех есть какие-то идеи об этом, опираясь на которые человек и живет.
Просто буддийское возрение об абсолютном существовании такое, что в абсолютном смысле ни что и ни кто не существуют, то есть не существует абсолютного добра и зла. Или может лучше сказать, что как что-то абсолютное ни кто и ни что не существует.
Потому что все существует относительно, то есть взаимозависимо и так далее.
А мирское воззрение такое, что существует нечто абсолютное. 
Поэтому нельзя сказать - я не посещала абсолютного уровня  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (15.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Оно конечно.. Но по моему в науке всё выдерживает критику- в рамках обговоренного. Если дядька говорит: молишься с двумя перстами на лампочку- произнося то-то.. и свет зажигается, и это повторяемо, то логичная теория до первого опровержения опытом- будет верна. 
> (ну а если простонародье- говорит "так оно и есть- воистину.. так это их проблемы)


Вы очень точно передали суть науки.
Эмпирическая наука сакрализует повторяемость эксперимента.
Причем никаких оснований для того чтобы утверждать. что эксперимент в следующий раз даст тот-же самый результат - нет.
Теоретические же науки просто догматичны, т.к. начинаются с набора априорных аксиом.

Скоро теоретические обоснования (на мой взгляд) останутся уделом научной элиты. Для практического применения будет использоваться машинный анализ "больших данных". "Зима будет холодная, потому что крестьяне за дровами поехали" - и никто уже причин докапываться не будет, потому что эта глубина на данный момент бесконечна, а для практической жизни и так более чем сойдет.

----------

Дубинин (15.06.2015), Крымский (16.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Я не утверждала, что личность неизменна. Она меняется. Но мы говорим о несуществовании личности. А изменчивость не означает, что то, что меняется не существует.
> Тело тоже растет, толстеет, сохнет, болеет, выздоравливает, но кто (кроме Фила) скажет что тела нет?


Фигня в том, что мы не говорим о несуществовании личности.
Мы уже в самом начале сказали, что речь не идет о несуществовании , а идет о том что личность не существует таким то образом. Но чела то просто не интересует о чем идет речь, ему хочется упираться в идею, что буддисты утвреждают несуществование. Хотя несуществование утвреждают нигилисты мутегпа, а не буддисты вовсе. А буддисты считают это возрение ошибочным.
Но он все по кругу пропускает это мимо ушей и настойчиво требует доказать ему, что личность не существует. 
Мне кажется как-то несколько неадекватно требовать доказательств несуществования личности от людей, которые считают такое воззрение ошибочным...хмхм.

Падмасамбхава же писал писал Ожерелье воззрений же, зазря чтоли ?

----------

Фил (15.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Фигня в том, что мы не говорим о несуществовании личности.
> Мы уже в самом начале сказали, что речь не идет о несуществовании , а идет о том что личность не существует таким то образом. Но чела то просто не интересует о чем идет речь, ему хочется упираться в идею, что буддисты утвреждают несуществование. Хотя несуществование утвреждают нигилисты мутегпа, а не буддисты вовсе. А буддисты считают это возрение ошибочным.
> Но он все по кругу пропускает это мимо ушей и настойчиво требует доказать ему, что личность не существует. 
> Мне кажется как-то несколько неадекватно требовать доказательств несуществования личности от людей, которые считают такое воззрение ошибочным...хмхм.
> 
> Падмасамбхава же писал писал Ожерелье воззрений же, зазря чтоли ?


  А у архата, есть личность?

----------


## Neroli

> Фигня в том, что мы не говорим о несуществовании личности.


Вот оно как, значит.

Тань, вот твой тезис на который я начала возражать:



> Довольно просто же поискать и не найти *никакой личности* самому


Так "никакой" или "несуществующей таким то образом"? Разные вообще-то вещи.

----------


## ullu

> Так "никакой" или "несуществующей таким то образом"? Разные вообще-то вещи.


Да мне просто влом было писать никакой самосущей, длящейся, лялялляляляляляляляляляляляля личности ещё раз. Я ж уже написала что ляляляляляля личности, значит про это и речь.

Ну тебе ж было влом читать сначала тред, а мне влом было писать  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> А у архата, есть личность?


Ну а куда она денется то ? Скандхи есть - личность есть. Кроме скандх то какая ещё личность есть и не у Архата ?

----------


## Neroli

> Да мне просто влом было писать ...


ой, вс

----------


## ullu

> ой, вс


:)

----------


## Лося

> Ну а куда она денется то ? Скандхи есть - личность есть. Кроме скандх то какая ещё личность есть и не у Архата ?


  А за пределами формы, чувств, восприятий и сознания(виджняна) и кармы можно сказать, что личность есть?

----------


## Фил

> А за пределами формы, чувств, восприятий и сознания(виджняна) и кармы можно сказать, что личность есть?


Зачем?

----------


## Дубинин

> Зачем?


С. Хос -вон говорит,что-есть, но "зачем"?- ни под одной пыткой так и не признался.  :Frown:

----------

Фил (15.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Зачем?


  Чтобы освободится от чувств иллюзорного наблюдателя, и пробудить чувства будды надмирные. Чтобы жить в реальности, как будды. Все просто. Этовость будды. :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> С. Хос -вон говорит,что-есть, но "зачем"?- ни под одной пыткой так и не признался.


Нраицца  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (15.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> А за пределами формы, чувств, восприятий и сознания(виджняна) и кармы можно сказать, что личность есть?


Скандхи есть ?

----------


## ullu

> Чтобы освободится от чувств иллюзорного наблюдателя, и пробудить чувства будды надмирные. Чтобы жить в реальности, как будды. Все просто. Этовость будды.


Это чего за чувства такие надмирные ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Чтобы освободится от чувств иллюзорного наблюдателя, и пробудить чувства будды надмирные. Чтобы жить в реальности, как будды. Все просто. Этовость будды.


Теоретически.
А практически, как только это ощутите - нам расскажете.

----------


## Лося

> Это чего за чувства такие надмирные ?


   Совершенные чувства осознанности "я-есть", великого покоя, радости, любви, совершенное слышание без ушей, совершенное видение без глаз,
память будды, и многое многое другое. :Smilie:  Проникание в любой мир, в том числе и мир форм за пределами сансары.

 Эти чувства имеет тело Татхагатты. Он живой, активный и пробужденный, со свободной волей и индивидуальностью, за пределами рождения и смерти.

----------


## ullu

> Совершенные чувства осознанности "я-есть", великого покоя, радости, любви, совершенное слышание без ушей, совершенное видение без глаз,
> память будды, и многое многое другое. Проникание в любой мир, в том числе и мир форм за пределами сансары.
> 
>  Эти чувства имеет тело Татхагатты. Он живой, активный и пробужденный, со свободной волей и индивидуальностью, за пределами рождения и смерти.


Понятно. А зачем они вам ? Я не против, просто интересно зачем ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С. Хос -вон говорит,что-есть, но "зачем"?- ни под одной пыткой так и не признался.


Что - "зачем"?
Зачем есть или зачем говорю? )))

----------

Neroli (15.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Понятно. А зачем они вам ? Я не против, просто интересно зачем ?


  Это освобождение. Это пробуждение. Это стремление к реальности, как она есть.
Наши глаза нам врут, наши чувства нам врут.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Неизвестно
> 
> Не знаю



Фил, не морочьте мне головы ))
Что за "не знаю", раз вы утверждаете:



> В том то и дело, что на относительном оно относительно существует. Как повозка Нагасены.
> Т.е. если относительный уровень единственный - то вообще ничего не существует.
> Но в таком случае из рассмотрения убирается Пустота, что - неправильно.


Значит, знаете ))))

----------


## Альбина

> Господа, можно вернуться к теме? 
> Ответьте просто: есть ли ум, если нет физического мозга? Что происходит с "природой ума", если человек становится "растением" в результате заболевания, к примеру?


Андрюш. Люди выходят из тела- видят себя со стороны лежащим,гуляют по квартире ,заходят в тело - могут ощущать материю -трогать "руками" ,при этом тело остается лежать . И как по вашему мозг с этим связан?

----------


## Дубинин

> Что - "зачем"?
> Зачем есть или зачем говорю? )))


"Говорю"-это понятно.. (фига разным гелугам и прочим скучным радетелям за уникальность буддизма)). А "есть" с т.з. теории- тоже понятно обоснование кучи чего.. Но практически? так и не понятно- к чему это знание об Атмане- для того- что-бы не "отгонять " и не "привязываться"- ничего не ища..?

----------

Фил (15.06.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Андрюш. Люди выходят из тела- видят себя со стороны лежащим,гуляют по квартире ,заходят в тело - могут ощущать материю -трогать "руками" ,при этом тело остается лежать . И как по вашему мозг с этим связан?


Об этих опытах я уже писал в разных темах, и сам их практиковал. Я говорил о том, что происходит перенос сознания в астральное тело. Но буддисты предпочитают говорить об "уме". Т.е. с точки зрения буддиста - "ум" выходит из тела, трогает материю и пр. ?

----------


## Neroli

> Об этих опытах я уже писал в разных темах, и сам их практиковал. Я говорил о том, что происходит перенос сознания в астральное тело. Но буддисты предпочитают говорить об "уме". Т.е. с точки зрения буддиста - "ум" выходит из тела, трогает материю и пр. ?


А насколько перенос сознания в астральное тело зависит от процессов в мозговом веществе? (Перефразировала ваш стартовый вопрос)

И чем, кстати, сознание отличается от ума?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Об этих опытах я уже писал в разных темах, и сам их практиковал. Я говорил о том, что происходит перенос сознания в астральное тело. Но буддисты предпочитают говорить об "уме". Т.е. с точки зрения буддиста - "ум" выходит из тела, трогает материю и пр. ?


С точки зрения буддизма, это вопрос, направляющий ум к сосредоточению на качествах ума, а не точка зрения, которой нужно придерживаться, избегать или выяснять.

----------


## Альбина

> Об этих опытах я уже писал в разных темах, и сам их практиковал. Я говорил о том, что происходит перенос сознания в астральное тело. Но буддисты предпочитают говорить об "уме". Т.е. с точки зрения буддиста - "ум" выходит из тела, трогает материю и пр. ?


если коротко -то ум держит тело .если хотите . может из него выходить . тело формируется с момента зачатия под воздействием ума  (спасибо Эйону за подсказку).  По сути есть ментальное тело -тот же самый ум . он держит ваше тело и заставляет его функционировать - (проявлять реальность). Вообщем выходит такая фигня,которая отвечает за мироощущение и контакт .и она держится на своей природе.Наверное так. А с чего вот вы решили что где-то есть астральное тело?  т.е. ваше тело на вас  , а в шкафу еще-астральное висит ,что-ли? не корректно это все как-то .

----------


## Алик

> Вы же только что сами написали, что на относительном уровне есть и "Я" и "личность". Вы в это верите и если начать вас спрашивать что это, вы не сможете объяснить? Зачем тогда соглашаетесь, что на относительном уровне "Я" есть? 
> Гребаный дзен.


Личность формируется рассудком. Если рассудок, наконец, заткнется, то и личность исчезнет.Останется "только, как это". :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (15.06.2015), Фил (15.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Это освобождение. Это пробуждение. Это стремление к реальности, как она есть.
> Наши глаза нам врут, наши чувства нам врут.


И каким образом это вас освобождает ? 
Я просто полагаю что совобождение от другого происходит. А от этого всего не происходит.

----------

Фил (15.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Личность формируется рассудком. Если рассудок, наконец, заткнется, то и личность исчезнет.Останется "только, как это".


Не, личность это тело, речь и ум. А у просветленной личности просветленные тело, речь и ум  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Не, личность это тело, речь и ум. А у просветленной личности просветленные тело, речь и ум


Немые от рождения , получается, уже не личности? Про просветленное тело ничего не знаю :Smilie: .А вот ум бывает омраченный и ясный (два в одном флаконе). И , когда омраченный ум (т.е. рассудок  :Smilie: ) останавливается, личность становится размером с этот мир, и даже больше, потому что этот мир зависит от времени, а ясный ум нет.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, не морочьте мне головы ))
> Что за "не знаю", раз вы утверждаете:
> 
> Значит, знаете ))))


Если бы!
Это относительное знание.  
И я отдаю себе в этом отчет.

----------

Алик (15.06.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> А с чего вот вы решили что где-то есть астральное тело?  т.е. ваше тело на вас  , а в шкафу еще-астральное висит ,что-ли? не корректно это все как-то .


Тонкоматериальные тела все время с вами. Если вы переносите сознание в тонкоматериальное тело (например, в астральное), то вы можете перемещаться независимо от материальных объектов



> тело формируется с момента зачатия под воздействием ума


И как происходит это воздействие ума (нематериального?) на материальное плотное тело?





> выходят из тела- видят себя со стороны лежащим,гуляют по квартире ,заходят в тело


*Что* выходит и тела у вас? Некий ум? Он "выходит", потом "заходит"... следовательно, можно определить положение этого "ума" в пространстве и времени?



> А с чего вот вы решили что где-то есть астральное тело?


 Я не одессит, но все же... А с чего вы решили, что есть какой-то "ум", отдельный от тела? Я, например, видел свое астральное тело, и тела коллег по опытам. А вы свой "ум" видели?

----------


## Андрош

> А насколько перенос сознания в астральное тело зависит от процессов в мозговом веществе?


Точно не скажу. Не нейрофизиолог. Но то, что определенные процессы происходят, это известно. Например, мозг должен работать в режиме альфа-ритма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это относительное знание.  
> И я отдаю себе в этом отчет.


Почему так считаете? есть абсолютное? какое оно?

----------


## Neroli

> Личность формируется рассудком. Если рассудок, наконец, заткнется, то и личность исчезнет.Останется "только, как это".


Заткнутый рассудок имеет, например, коза. 
Желаю удачи в затыкании))

----------


## Фил

> Заткнутый рассудок имеет, например, коза. 
> Желаю удачи в затыкании))


Один человек случайно говорит что-то и попадает в точку ( например угадал диаметр Марса).
Второй говорит тоже самое, но он это знает.
Внешне они говорят одно и то же.
Коза - это первый вариант.

----------

Алик (16.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Один человек случайно говорит что-то и попадает в точку ( например угадал диаметр Марса).
> Второй говорит тоже самое, но он это знает.
> Внешне они говорят одно и то же.
> Коза - это первый вариант.


Где вы видели говорящую козу, Фил?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Почему так считаете? есть абсолютное? какое оно?


Без абсолютного мир стянулся бы в ничто нигилизма. Чтобы отрицать абсолютное надо понять что это. Я не знаю, что это, поэтому не могу это отрицать. Любые дискурсивные определения определяют относительное.  Абсолютное познанное в опыте отрицать невозможно. 
Это я сам придумал!

----------

Алик (16.06.2015), Кузьмич (16.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Где вы видели говорящую козу, Фил?


Я видел молчащую козу!

----------

Алик (16.06.2015), Кузьмич (16.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Я видел молчащую козу!


А человека без рассудка и личности видели?

----------


## Альбина

[QUOTE=Андрош;712007]


> Тонкоматериальные тела все время с вами.


 сколько их  интересно?



> Если вы переносите сознание в тонкоматериальное тело (например, в астральное),


 т.е. Вы выбираете куда Вы переносите сознание?  как происходт этот выбор и из чего ?



> то вы можете перемещаться независимо от материальных объектов


через стены проходили?




> И как происходит это воздействие ума (нематериального?) на материальное плотное тело?


оно его формирует. Ваша ошибка что Вы отделаете внешние объекты от того- кто или что  эти объекты различает как объекты.а именно ум . . Они взаимозависимы от того кто на него смотрит и как смотрит  . Иначе-объектов нет.




> *Что* выходит и тела у вас? Некий ум?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Он "выходит", потом "заходит"


. Ну лично у меня ум  не выходит- то ли выходить нечему ))) то ли боится, нто не  зайдет.)) Но у кого выходит - говорят что разницы нет . что он в теле. что без тела .только что тело рядом, а реальность не меняется . астрал можно создать вроде говорят  . и  руки прозрачные между прочим ) .



> .. следовательно, можно определить положение этого "ума" в пространстве и времени?


 Пространство и время -плод ума. Они необходимы для его нормальной работы. Без ума ни того ни другого нет. Сооттветствеенно и положения ума нет . 




> Я не одессит, но все же... А с чего вы решили, что есть какой-то "ум", отдельный от тела?


 Ну как -отдельный  . Я ж говорю - ум держит тело и заставляет его функционировать Все это происходит в основном бессознательно . Вы спите едите дышите - кто-то же вами управляет  . В том то и дело,что не отдельный, но сам по себе существует. 



> Я, например, видел свое астральное тело, и тела коллег по опытам.


 Вот это интересно . И какое оно ?



> А вы свой "ум" видели?


 Блин. лучше бы я его не видела иногда. :Smilie:  Если серъезно - я всегда в нем  :Smilie: .поэтому как я могу его видеть? . Чувствовать - да . Понимать в каком он состоянии - омраченном или ясном - тоже вот можно .Ну а так он в теле.  Есть догадка ,что свет-это он ,но и то -догадка .
 Что-то мне кажется, что астральное тело - еще одна его реальность придуманная им же . 

Андрош - ну сами себе ответьте- кто видит ваше астральное тело или астрал в котором вы были? Тот же самый товарищ который с утра яичницу поел . Разве не так?

Астрал- глюки ума - и попробуйте мне доказать обратное . Если вы думаете что это другое измерение отдельно существующее- то думаю- ршибаетесь.

Жаль,что Вы не одессит.))

----------


## Альбина

> Личность формируется рассудком. Если рассудок, наконец, заткнется, то и личность исчезнет.Останется "только, как это".


Или останется "Как это? :EEK!: ".

----------

Максим& (15.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> И каким образом это вас освобождает ? 
> Я просто полагаю что совобождение от другого происходит. А от этого всего не происходит.


У вас другое понимание освобождение, чем у меня.
Когда человек болен, страдает, разум помутнен и постоянно бредит, а то что он видит и слышит это искаженная картинка спящего уму в бреду, когда он подвержен рождению и смерти, и может полагаться только на свои органы чувств чтобы выжить в этом мире, это все относится к страданиям сансары.
По сравнению с Татхагаттой,  здоровый человек является тем, что  описано выше.
Жизнь Татхагатты, это освобождение от тяжелого сна сансарного бытия.
 Это не бесчувственное и бессознательное не осознающее себя существо, как  многим думается.
Его знание о мире и видение мира первично.  Наши органы чувств иллюзорны, а у него реальны.
Иллюзорны, означает, что они производная от истинных.

А что такое освобождение для вас?

----------


## ullu

> У вас другое понимание освобождение, чем у меня.
> Когда человек болен, страдает, разум помутнен и постоянно бредит, а то что он видит и слышит это искаженная картинка спящего уму в бреду, когда он подвержен рождению и смерти, и может полагаться только на свои органы чувств чтобы выжить в этом мире, это все относится к страданиям сансары.
> По сравнению с Татхагаттой,  здоровый человек является тем, что  описано выше.
> Жизнь Татхагатты, это освобождение от тяжелого сна сансарного бытия.
>  Это не бесчувственное и бессознательное не осознающее себя существо, как  многим думается.
> Его знание о мире и видение мира первично.  Наши органы чувств иллюзорны, а у него реальны.
> Иллюзорны, означает, что они производная от истинных.
> 
> А что такое освобождение для вас?


Но вы не ответили на мой вопрос. Я пока не могу вам ответить на ваш поэтому.

----------


## ullu

> Немые от рождения , получается, уже не личности? Про просветленное тело ничего не знаю.А вот ум бывает омраченный и ясный (два в одном флаконе). И , когда омраченный ум (т.е. рассудок ) останавливается, личность становится размером с этот мир, и даже больше, потому что этот мир зависит от времени, а ясный ум нет.


Ну какого бы размера она не становилась, личностью то она быть не перестает от этого.
Про немых странновато на этом форуме , это типа вы не знаете что речь это энергия ? Выходит вы ничего не читаете что ли совсем , никаких объяснений учителей вообще ? Потмоу что мимо этого проскочить ну настолько сложно , что надо совсем уж никаких текстов буддийских учителей не читать, ну то есть совсем никаких. Или это просто типа шутка такая была ?

----------


## Лося

> Но вы не ответили на мой вопрос. Я пока не могу вам ответить на ваш поэтому.


  Ответил подробно, на примере с больным человеком.
Если кратко: Когда человек выздоравливает, это освобождает его от болезни и страданий.
Что вас не устроило в этом ответе?

----------


## ullu

> Ответил подробно, на примере с больным человеком.
> Если кратко: Когда человек выздоравливает, это освобождает его от болезни и страданий.
> Что вас не устроило в этом ответе?


Нет, вы ответили на СВОЙ вопрос - каким будет просветленный человек и чем он отличается от непросвтеленного.
А мой вопрос был другим - каким образом вас освобождает то, что вы описали тогда ? 
Может быть не совсем понятно что я спросила, я спрашиваю про механизм, а не про то как это будет, что получится.

То есть у вас есть дверь, в ней замок.
Вы говорите у меня есть ключ.
Я вас спрашиваю как этот ключ откроет эту дверь ?
Вы мне сейчас описали как это будет происходить - я осторожно возьмусь за ручку и мягко буду дверь окрывать, а потом спою  :Smilie:  (шутка )
А я хочу узнать механизм. 
Вы возьмете ключ., вставите в замочнную скважину и ...мой вопрос касается того что делает ключ. Он нажимает на какие-то там штучки ( на какие ? ) и они едут вниз и тогда другие штучки отцепляются и когда я поворачиваю ключ то эти штучки цепляют за те и язычок замка уезжает в сторону и замок открывается.

Извиняюсь за странную аналогию, но может так будет понятнее что я хотела узнать ?

----------


## ullu

> Ответил подробно, на примере с больным человеком.
> Если кратко: Когда человек выздоравливает, это освобождает его от болезни и страданий.
> Что вас не устроило в этом ответе?


То есть вот например - совершенное видение без глаз - что конкретно оно делает со страданием, что страдания больше нет и оно не может больше возникать ?

----------


## Лося

> Нет, вы ответили на СВОЙ вопрос - каким будет просветленный человек и чем он отличается от непросвтеленного.
> А мой вопрос был другим - каким образом вас освобождает то, что вы описали тогда ? 
> Может быть не совсем понятно что я спросила, я спрашиваю про механизм, а не про то как это будет, что получится.
> 
> То есть у вас есть дверь, в ней замок.
> Вы говорите у меня есть ключ.
> Я вас спрашиваю как этот ключ откроет эту дверь ?
> Вы мне сейчас описали как это будет происходить - я осторожно возьмусь за ручку и мягко буду дверь окрывать, а потом спою  (шутка )
> А я хочу узнать механизм. 
> ...


  Страдания нет, потому что тело Татхагатты совершенно. Глаза это элемент комфортной жизни. Можно все держать под контролем и радоваться творениям. Ну и т.п.

----------


## ullu

> Страдания нет, потому что тело Татхагатты совершенно. Глаза это элемент комфортной жизни. Можно все держать под контролем и радоваться творениям. Ну и т.п.


Правильно ли я поняла, что тело Татхагаты будет позволять вам контролировать обстоятельства и недопускать проникновения негативных , вызывающих страдания, обстоятельств в вашу жизнь и это освобождение ?

Для меня освобождение происходит через прекращение неведения. Неведение прекращается узнаванием природы ума ( ну и всех явлений ). 
Узнавание природы ума это обнаружение того, что все изначально самосовершенно. Благодаря этому узнаванию никакие явления внешние и внутренние не могут больше причинять страдание. 
Это мой концепция , в ней могут быть ляпы конечно, потому что у меня нет опыта, а есть только интеллектуальное понимание объяснений.

----------


## Фил

> А человека без рассудка и личности видели?


Тхить Куан Дык

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Тхить Куан Дык


Из вики:
_Мотивом акции стал протест монаха против преследований буддистов режимом Нго Динь Зьема._
Там где нет ни рассудка ни личности, не должно быть и таких понятий как "буддисты", "преследования" и "режим".
Вообщем, это очень крутая личность просто.

----------

Кузьмич (16.06.2015), Лося (16.06.2015), Максим& (16.06.2015), Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Без абсолютного мир стянулся бы в ничто нигилизма. Чтобы отрицать абсолютное надо понять что это. Я не знаю, что это, поэтому не могу это отрицать. Любые дискурсивные определения определяют относительное.  Абсолютное познанное в опыте отрицать невозможно. 
> Это я сам придумал!


Да даже неважно, есть ли что-то абсолютное. Но человеку оно необходимо. И значит, абсолютному - быть!

----------


## Алексей А

> Без абсолютного мир стянулся бы в ничто нигилизма. Абсолютное познанное в опыте отрицать невозможно.


Какое-то у вас позитивное абсолютное, как нечто существующее реально.

----------

Дубинин (16.06.2015), Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Ну какого бы размера она не становилась, личностью то она быть не перестает от этого.
> Про немых странновато на этом форуме , это типа вы не знаете что речь это энергия ? Выходит вы ничего не читаете что ли совсем , никаких объяснений учителей вообще ? Потмоу что мимо этого проскочить ну настолько сложно , что надо совсем уж никаких текстов буддийских учителей не читать, ну то есть совсем никаких. Или это просто типа шутка такая была ?


Слова придумал рассудок. Рассудок разделил этот единый мир, придумал правильно и неправильно, хорошо и плохо, добро и зло, личность и не личность, кучу разных слов. Но это все фантазии рассудка. Если Вы оставите свои интеллектуальные придумки, свои мнения и оценки, то что останется? Это и будет Природой Будды, и где здесь придуманное рассудком слово "личность"? 
Спешу вас успокоить - читаю я очень много, хотя  уже не так много, как раньше  :Smilie: .
Есть поговорка - из двух спорящих один дурак, другой подлец. Нет желания быть ни тем, ни другим, так что спорить с Вами не буду.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Какое-то у вас позитивное абсолютное, как нечто существующее реально.


Оно реально существует не менее, чем слово "реально".

----------

Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Оно реально существует не менее, чем слово "реально".


Не менее, но и не более.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не менее, но и не более.


Да пофигу! Есть, и все.

----------

Алик (16.06.2015), Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Правильно ли я поняла, что тело Татхагаты будет позволять вам контролировать обстоятельства и недопускать проникновения негативных , вызывающих страдания, обстоятельств в вашу жизнь и это освобождение ?
> 
> Для меня освобождение происходит через прекращение неведения. Неведение прекращается узнаванием природы ума ( ну и всех явлений ). 
> Узнавание природы ума это обнаружение того, что все изначально самосовершенно.* Благодаря этому узнаванию никакие явления внешние и внутренние не могут больше причинять страдание.* 
> Это мой концепция , в ней могут быть ляпы конечно, потому что у меня нет опыта, а есть только интеллектуальное понимание объяснений.


  Допустим: Идет такой освобожденный по темной улице, а там маньяк терзает жертву. Смотрит просветленный на сие совершенство и понимает, как ему теперь хорошо на душе стало, когда вижу вокруг одно совершенство.  
А раньше бы душа моя не смогла этого выносить, страдала, может даже пожертвовала собой ради несчастной жертвы, когда не в ведении жила. Благо сейчас обнаружил, что души(личности, я) нет, а вокруг только изначально совершенная природа.

----------

Neroli (16.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Допустим: Идет такой освобожденный по темной улице, а там маньяк терзает жертву. Смотрит просветленный на сие совершенство и понимает, как ему теперь хорошо на душе стало, когда вижу вокруг одно совершенство.  
> А раньше бы душа моя не смогла этого выносить, страдала, может даже пожертвовала собой ради несчастной жертвы, когда не в ведении жила. Благо сейчас обнаружил, что души(личности, я) нет, а вокруг только изначально совершенная природа.


Просветлённый тоже пожертвует собой ради несчастной жертвы, но из-за душевных страданий, а потому что это пожертвование — это проявление изначального самосовершенства. У просветлённого нет души, на которой время от времени становится хорошо, а потом опять плохо, если что.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Просветлённый тоже пожертвует собой ради несчастной жертвы, но из-за душевных страданий, а потому что это пожертвование — это проявление изначального самосовершенства. У просветлённого нет души, на которой время от времени становится хорошо, а потом опять плохо, если что.


   Ну я понял. 
Не болит душа у него по страданиям других живых существ, потому что нет у него души отныне.
*Освобождение* от совести(души) значит. Была личность, да вся вышла.

----------


## Алексей А

> *Освобождение* от совести(души) значит. Была личность, да вся вышла.


В полку "мадхьямиков"-нигилистов прибыло  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

... Я освобождаю человека от потребности в духовной свободе и личной независимости: Война не может быть рыцарской - это война идеологий: 
Я освобождаю вас от химеры совести !...
(наши  в городе!)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> *Освобождение* от совести(души) значит. Была личность, да вся вышла.


Не было  :Smilie:  Освобождение от _иллюзии_ личности.

Что касается совести… Совесть это то, чему вас возможно, научило общество, как делать можно, а как нельзя. Вам ещё повезло, что вы родились в современном обществе, тут хотя бы в открытую есть людей не принято, но и оно нравственно неидеально, поэтому совесть, даже у тех, у кого она есть — далеко не такой идеальный нравственный ориентир, как мы обычно думаем.

А с практической точки зрения, обычный человек, находясь во власти эмоций, возможно, и пожертвует собой, но его помощь не обязательно будет наилучшей. А бодхисаттва жертвует своё тело чётко и безошибочно  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (16.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Не было  Освобождение от _иллюзии_ личности.


А почему, собственно, личность иллюзорна, а бодхисаттва нет? Может состояние бодхисаттвы тоже иллюзия?

----------


## Алексей А

> А почему, собственно, личность иллюзорна, а бодхисаттва нет? Может состояние бодхисаттвы тоже иллюзия?


И личность, и состояние бодхисаттвы - шуньята, оба подобны иллюзии.

----------


## Neroli

А что-нибудь реальное то есть?

----------


## Фил

> А что-нибудь реальное то есть?


Пустота

----------


## Алексей А

> А что-нибудь реальное то есть?


Нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей А

> Пустота


Она также пуста, как о остальное - просто способ указания, что нет ничего реального.

----------


## Фил

> Нет


Это надо всё обшарить и ничего не найти, чтобы так говорить.

----------


## Фил

Да и то, в этом случае найдешь. Ничего.

----------


## Алексей А

> Это надо всё обшарить и ничего не найти, чтобы так говорить.


Не обязательно. Пустота всех вещей одинакова, увидев пустоту одного, увидишь пустоту всего.

----------

Нико (16.06.2015), Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Нет


Как-то я уже маялась на эту тему: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....057&highlight=

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А почему, собственно, личность иллюзорна, а бодхисаттва нет? Может состояние бодхисаттвы тоже иллюзия?


Потому что у личности есть цепляние за себя. А бодхисаттве всё равно, один он, миллион его или 0,000001 бодхисаттвы; тот же он бодхисаттва, что и всегда, или это каждое мгновение какой-то другой бодхисаттва; и т.д.

Мне тут пришло в голову такое дурацкое сравнение, может быть, оно вообще не в тему и дурацкое, и я всё неправильно представляю.
Но бодхисаттва —это как суперкамера или суперглаз, или, более традиционно — зеркало, он всегда максимально адекватен 
таковости (или этовости, тут уж я запутался). А обычный порошок человек —как фотоаппарат или может максимум 12 кадров в секунду  :Smilie:  Поэтому личности никакой нет, отдельные кадры. А бодхисаттва в любой момент — на благо всех существ  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> А бодхисаттве всё равно, один он, миллион его или 0,000001 бодхисаттвы; тот же он бодхисаттва, что и всегда, или это каждое мгновение какой-то другой бодхисаттва; и т.д.


И поэтому он не иллюзорен? Потому что ему все равно?

----------


## Дубинин

> И поэтому он не иллюзорен? Потому что ему все равно?


А чего они все иллюзорны вдруг? Они и я, такие- какие в данный момент- это данность. Иллюзорны они вследствии "научения" хитроумного дядьки- да-бы не цепляться..

----------


## Алексей А

> Как-то я уже маялась на эту тему: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....057&highlight=


Если ответить на ваш первый пост в той теме: реальное это существующее самостоятельно, как отдельная сущность, со своими характеристиками и прочим. Все цепляния происходят за это реальное, это причина сансары (приписывание реального, где его нет) - поэтому об этом стоит говорить. "Реальность" не просто уловить мыслью, она естественно смешивается с восприятием вещей. Мы воспринимаем не реальное, а отражения обусловленных вещей, а реальными их делает неведение.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И поэтому он не иллюзорен? Потому что ему все равно?


Угу. Иллюзорно ведь восприятие.

----------


## ullu

> Допустим: Идет такой освобожденный по темной улице, а там маньяк терзает жертву. Смотрит просветленный на сие совершенство и понимает, как ему теперь хорошо на душе стало, когда вижу вокруг одно совершенство.  
> А раньше бы душа моя не смогла этого выносить, страдала, может даже пожертвовала собой ради несчастной жертвы, когда не в ведении жила. Благо сейчас обнаружил, что души(личности, я) нет, а вокруг только изначально совершенная природа.


Вот поэтому я и не отвчеала вам , потому что после моего ответа вы немедленно перестали мне отвечать на мои вопросы, и занялись обсуждением моего ответа, а вопросы мои проигнорировали почему-то.

----------


## ullu

> Да и то, в этом случае найдешь. Ничего.


Вот надо шарить дальше, чтобы и ничего не найти. )

----------

Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

- Начнем по порядку. Вот вы расчесываете лошадь. А где находится  эта лошадь?
Чапаев посмотрел на меня с изумлением.
- Ты что, Петька, совсем охренел?
- Прошу прощения?
- Вот она.

----------

Алик (16.06.2015), Дубинин (16.06.2015), Паня (16.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Все дружно забыли важное уточнение - дхармы *не* иллюзорны, они *подобны* иллюзии. Все "видимости" наблюдаются и _выполняют_ свои функции. Подобие иллюзии ни разу не означает их _отсутствия_ как воды в мираже.

----------

Ho Shim (19.06.2015), Альбина (16.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.06.2015), Дубинин (16.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А чего они все иллюзорны вдруг? Они и я, такие- какие в данный момент- это данность. Иллюзорны они вследствии "научения" хитроумного дядьки- да-бы не цепляться..


Т.е. "хитроумному дядьке" надо было специально учить того-то не цепляться, в воспитательных целях? Зачем? Ему за это платили? Если б не дядька, явления способно себе продолжали бы быть неиллюзорными? Т.е. не "подобными иллюзии"?)

----------


## Ондрий

> Т.е. "хитроумному дядьке" надо было специально учить того-то не цепляться, в воспитательных целях? Зачем? Ему за это платили? Если б не дядька, явления способно себе продолжали бы быть неиллюзорными? Т.е. не "подобными иллюзии"?)


Вообще-то да, специально.




> Вималакирти отвечал: "Живые существа этого мира тупы и их трудно обратить; *поэтому чтобы* *обучить** их, Будда использует сильную речь*. Он рассказывает об адах, животных и голодных духах в местах их страдания; о местах перерождения глупых людей как о возмездии за порочные дела, слова и мысли, т.е. за убийство, воровство, похоть, ложь, двуличный язык, грубые высказывания, аффективную речь, алчность, гнев, извращённые взгляды; за скаредность, нарушение предписаний, раздражение, нерадивость, ошибочные мысли, тупость; о принятии, соблюдении и нарушении запретов; о вещах, которые следует делать и которые делать не следует; о помехах и не-помехах; о том, что греховно и что нет; о чистоте и скверне; о мирском и божественном состояниях; о мирском и над-мирском; о действии и не-действии; и о самсаре и нирване. Поскольку *умы тех, кого трудно обратить, подобны обезьянам*, для испытания их *изобретены различные методы проповедования*, так что их можно обучить во всей полноте. Подобно слонам и лошадям, *которых нельзя выдрессировать без побоев*, т.е. пока они не почувствуют боль и не станут легко управляемыми, упрямцев и неподатливых этого мира можно дисциплинировать *лишь с помощью горьких и резких слов*.


и эти люди запрещают мне ковырять в носу иногда прикалываться над некоторыми сверхценными идеями некоторых граждан)))
и да, "если бы не дядька" - все бы так и считали дхармы не иллюзорными, это называется неведение, если кто не в курсе)))

а у тех, кто хорошо себя вел в прошлой жизни, дела обстоят немного иначе:



> Затем Вималакирти спросил гостивших Бодхисаттв: "Как Татхагата вашей земли проповедует Дхарму?"      Они отвечали: "Татхагата нашей земли проповедует,* не используя слов и речи*, но чтобы побудить *дэвов* соблюдать заповеди, он пользуется различными ароматами. Они сидят под благоухающими деревьями и воспринимают прекрасный запах деревьев, реализуя таким образом самадхи, полученное из накопления всех заслуг. Когда они реализуют это самадхи, они достигают всех заслуг."


странный мир у этих дэвов, мир без визуальных и слуховых сенсоров, доступно только обоняние как основной способ получения информации ну, и наверное осязание еще

----------


## Дубинин

> Т.е. "хитроумному дядьке" надо было специально учить того-то не цепляться, в воспитательных целях? Зачем? Ему за это платили? Если б не дядька, явления способно себе продолжали бы быть неиллюзорными? Т.е. не "подобными иллюзии"?)


Да- так и было-бы. Да и сейчас так: (почему побили петрова?- так козёл он! почему? ну сразу видно!)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то да, специально.
> 
> и эти люди запрещают мне ковырять в носу прикалываться над некоторыми идеями некоторых граждан)))
> 
> а у тех кто хорошо себя вел в прошлой жизни, дела обстоят так:
> 
> странный мир у этих дэвов, мир без визуальных и слуховых сенсоров



Против Вималакирти Ондрия с Дубининым, конечно, не попрёшь :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Оговорка тут есть одна: "Поскольку умы тех, кого *трудно* обратить, подобны обезьянам"... ну и так далее).

----------


## Ондрий

> Оговорка тут есть одна: "Поскольку умы тех, кого *трудно* обратить, подобны обезьянам"... ну и так далее).


т.е вам лично рассказы о карме, адах, воздаянии, обетах и проч. - уже не нужны? У вас иной, *не-антропный* способ мышления? Вы действительно *поняли* смысл этого отрывка? Там не о грубостях вообще-то, а совершенно о другом.

----------


## Дубинин

> Против Вималакирти Ондрия с Дубининым, конечно, не попрёшь.
> 
> Оговорка тут есть одна: "Поскольку умы тех, кого *трудно* обратить, подобны обезьянам"... ну и так далее).


Я как Просветлённый- утверждаю: все явления неизменны, самосущи! (а если исследовать там, анализировать.., так это не сами явления, а анализ и пр..)

----------


## Лося

> Не было  Освобождение от _иллюзии_ личности.
> 
> Что касается совести… Совесть это то, чему вас возможно, научило общество, как делать можно, а как нельзя. Вам ещё повезло, что вы родились в современном обществе, тут хотя бы в открытую есть людей не принято, но и оно нравственно неидеально, поэтому совесть, даже у тех, у кого она есть — далеко не такой идеальный нравственный ориентир, как мы обычно думаем.
> 
> А с практической точки зрения, обычный человек, находясь во власти эмоций, возможно, и пожертвует собой, но его помощь не обязательно будет наилучшей. А бодхисаттва жертвует своё тело чётко и безошибочно


   Было, есть и будет! Как учит наш любимый вождь будда, в третьем повороте.
Ибо в писании сказано, "будда природа" - есть основа личности каждого индивидуума. А кто не видит "я - будда природу" других, тот значит и не будда.
Есть иллюзорная личность, но есть и истинная, или истинная сущность, она же Маха-атман.
  А любовь и сострадание являются основой совести, которая присуща изначально Истинной Сущности.
Человеческие законы и нравственные устои это умственные нагромаждения вокруг Центра изначальных высших(изначальных) чувств любви и сострадания, присущих высшей личности - истинной сущности татхагатты. 
  Ибо Этовость и Таковость.

----------

Neroli (16.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> т.е. вам лично рассказы о карме, адах, воздаянии, обетах и проч. - уже не нужны? У вас иной, *не-антропный* способ мышления? Вы действительно *поняли* смысл этого отрывка? Там не о грубостях вообще-то, а о совершенно о другом.


Да я знакома с сутрой Вималакирти непонаслышке). Мне лично нужны, конечно же, ведь и я отношусь к числу тех бедных живых существ, которых следует укрощать самыми разными даже способами). Но применяемые методы проповедования и укрощения не означают, что живым существам навязывают какие-то штуки, которых на самом деле нет, имхо.

----------


## ullu

> Все дружно забыли важное уточнение - дхармы *не* иллюзорны, они *подобны* иллюзии. Все "видимости" наблюдаются и _выполняют_ свои функции. Подобие иллюзии ни разу не означает их _отсутствия_ как воды в мираже.


Никто ничегоне забыл, уже много раз сказали, что речь об отсутствии не идет.

----------

Алексей А (16.06.2015), Нико (16.06.2015), Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Да я знакома с сутрой Вималакирти непонаслышке). Мне лично нужны, конечно же, ведь и я отношусь к числу тех бедных живых существ, которых следует укрощать самыми разными даже способами). Но применяемые методы проповедования и укрощения не означают, что живым существам навязывают какие-то штуки, которых на самом деле нет, имхо.


Не поняли значит смысл. попробуйте подумать о чем идет речь во втором отрывке. и какая между ними важная связь.

----------


## ullu

> Не поняли значит смысл. попробуйте подумать о чем идет речь во втором отрывке. и какая между ними важная связь.


Ну вот начинается это вот - вы возражаете просто потому, что не поняли что я сказал. (Хотя я так и не ответил на ваш вопрос, а продолжил педалировать свою идею, но не поняли все равно вы )
И ведь уже сколько лет так. Вопрос то был - дхармы перестанут быть иллюзорными, если дядька замолчит или не перестанут ? 
А не о том есть ли у дядьки мотиваници обманывать живых существ.

----------

Нико (16.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не поняли значит смысл. попробуйте подумать о чем идет речь во втором отрывке. и какая между ними важная связь.


Ваш второй отрывок у меня "прорезался" только что. ) Может, был сбой на форуме?

Затем Вималакирти спросил гостивших Бодхисаттв: "Как Татхагата вашей земли проповедует Дхарму?" Они отвечали: "Татхагата нашей земли проповедует, не используя слов и речи, но чтобы побудить дэвов соблюдать заповеди, он пользуется различными ароматами. Они сидят под благоухающими деревьями и воспринимают прекрасный запах деревьев, реализуя таким образом самадхи, полученное из накопления всех заслуг. Когда они реализуют это самадхи, они достигают всех заслуг."

Речь идёт лишь об одной чистой земле, не обо всех же. Т.е. не все, кто хорошо себя вёл в прошлой жизни, туда попадают. Но как бы то ни было...Связь понятна. Может, еще к доске подойти?)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот начинается это вот - вы возражаете просто потому, что не поняли что я сказал. (Хотя я так и не ответил на ваш вопрос, а продолжил педалировать свою идею, но не поняли все равно вы )
> И ведь уже сколько лет так. Вопрос то был - дхармы перестанут быть иллюзорными, если дядька замолчит или не перестанут ? 
> А не о том есть ли у дядьки мотиваници обманывать живых существ.


Во, уллу отлично поняла суть вопроса!!!

----------


## Shus

> .....а у тех, кто хорошо себя вел в прошлой жизни, дела обстоят немного иначе:
> странный мир у этих дэвов, мир без визуальных и слуховых сенсоров, доступно только обоняние как основной способ получения информации ну, и наверное осязание еще[/FONT]


Действительно странно. 
В камарупе они размножаются обычным способом (согласно Васубандхи). А выше по уровням: прикосновением, улыбкой взглядом и т.п. В Чистой земле женщины тоже от взгляда беременеют (там две локи - люди и дэвы). Как тут во всех случая обойтись только обонянием (очень важное осязание и то под вопросом) - непонятно.
Что-то Вималакирти в этом важном вопросе не договаривает....

----------

Ондрий (16.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Действительно странно. 
> В камарупе они размножаются обычным способом (согласно Васубандхи). А выше по уровням: прикосновением, улыбкой взглядом и т.п. В Чистой земле женщины тоже от взгляда беременеют (там две локи - люди и дэвы). Как тут во всех случая обойтись только обонянием (очень важное осязание и то под вопросом) - непонятно.
> Что-то Вималакирти в этом важном вопросе не договаривает....


Вполне себе размножаются тоже от запахов). Просто в той сутре было незачем писать о таких подробностях. Тем более, что про бодхисаттв-женщин в той чистой земле не упоминается в сутре. Видимо, им было не положено сидеть на тронах в доме Вималакирти))).

----------


## Лося

> Вот поэтому я и не отвчеала вам , потому что после моего ответа вы немедленно перестали мне отвечать на мои вопросы, и занялись обсуждением моего ответа, а вопросы мои проигнорировали почему-то.
> Правильно ли я поняла, что тело Татхагаты будет позволять вам контролировать обстоятельства и недопускать проникновения негативных , вызывающих страдания, обстоятельств в вашу жизнь и это освобождение ?


  Своим вопросом к вам я постарался одновременно дать ответ.
Есть такие сутры, где сказано, что как только будда обретает истинное тело, он получает возможность реализовать себя в иллюзорных телах сансары, чтобы помогать живым существам по всей необъятной Сансаре одновременно. Даже есть оружие "Клык Будды".  :Smilie:   Ну и др. примочки.

----------


## Shus

> .... Тем более, что про бодхисаттв-женщин в той чистой земле не упоминается в сутре. ....


Бодхисатвы - это другая опера. 
А про размножение от запахов нигде не написано, стало быть это неканоничный вид совокупления.

----------


## Лося

> ...
> а у тех, кто хорошо себя вел в прошлой жизни, дела обстоят немного иначе:
> странный мир у этих дэвов, мир без визуальных и слуховых сенсоров, доступно только обоняние как основной способ получения информации ну, и наверное осязание еще[/FONT]


  ))) Обоняние это просто то, от чего они млеют больше чем от других органов чувств, это вам не "шанель" нюхать. Музыка например тоже пронизывает все миры, и всем она нравится. А красота это их стиль жизни. Как говАривал  Миларепа, Дэвы и Дакини слишком озабочены своей красотой. Вот их и ловят как пчел на запахи.

----------

Shus (16.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ваш второй отрывок у меня "прорезался" только что. ) Может, был сбой на форуме?


всякое может быть. например карма не видеть тайные тексты недостойным))))))) бгг




> Речь идёт лишь об одной чистой земле, не обо всех же. Т.е. не все, кто хорошо себя вёл в прошлой жизни, туда попадают. Но как бы то ни было...Связь понятна. Может, еще к доске подойти?)


Садитесь, тройка с минусом!))) Дело не в какой-то конкретной чистой земле, а в коммуникативных и когнитивных способностях насельников различных миров и соответствующих существующих или нет понятиях в тех или иных мирах. Например, в Сукхавати нет женщин. Но там не просто нет женщин о которых все местные знают и тоскуют как моряки в походе, там *нет в принципе* даже таких _понятий_. На базе этой и других сутр дан очень глубокий _пример_ различных типов* знаковых систем*. Т.е. типов *языка*. В иную систему _не обязательно_ должны входить понятия известные нам, но могут входить иные, нам _принципиально_ не известные. И уж совсем по-русски и крайне упрощая до примитива - моя мысль в том, что дхарма _технически_ может проповедоваться вообще иначе, на иных терминах, на иных понятиях, языках, моделях окружающей некоей реальности и т.д. Это и означает в первую очередь умение Будд давать дхарму на любых языках, т.е *знаковых системах*. А не просто знание "человеческих языков как механических колебаний в плотных средах с диапазоном частот 44-22000Гц". Вот в этой сутре прямо об этом и сказано.

 так, что перевод с одной знаковой системы _может_ не иметь никакого смысла в другой (а может и иметь, если есть что-то общее), более того - он может быть просто абсолютно невозможен в силу принципиально разных когнитивных способностей и физических механизмов обмена информации тех или иных существ в тех или иных мирах. Соответственно [опять упрощаю], что можно вообще не преподавать о карме, пустотности и прочем, но получить *те же самые результаты*.  

Буддизм, это в первую очередь - дидактика _любой ценой_, мадам, а уж потом некая условная "хфилософия". А вот это обсуждали уже не раз, @Сергей Хос, не даст соврать  :Wink:

----------

Lion Miller (17.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Действительно странно. 
> В камарупе они размножаются обычным способом (согласно Васубандхи). А выше по уровням: прикосновением, улыбкой взглядом и т.п. В Чистой земле женщины тоже от взгляда беременеют (там две локи - люди и дэвы). Как тут во всех случая обойтись только обонянием (очень важное осязание и то под вопросом) - непонятно.
> Что-то Вималакирти в этом важном вопросе не договаривает....


В этой и некоторых прочих сутрах очень много палятся)) более разнообразной "Вселенной" чем дадена в других сутрах. Полагаю в назидательных целях это все редактировалось, дабы не вызывать нездорового интереса к разному всякому. 

Детей надо срочно выводить из горящего дома (С), а не читать им курс по космологии и семиотике - вот смысл *доступного нам* учения.  :Wink:

----------

Shus (16.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не обязательно. Пустота всех вещей одинакова, увидев пустоту одного, увидишь пустоту всего.


Вы сказали, что ничего реального нет. Вот чтобы это утверждать надо всю Вселенную проверить. И Пустота по крайне мере реальна. Я вот только это имел в виду.

----------


## Нико

> Бодхисатвы - это другая опера. 
> А про размножение от запахов нигде не написано, стало быть это неканоничный вид совокупления.


Конечно, неканоничный! В Сутре Вималакирти вообще мало что каноничного)

----------


## Shus

> В Сутре Вималакирти вообще мало что каноничного)


Понятно дело. Права женщин и шуньтавада в одном флаконе. :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей А

> И Пустота по крайне мере реальна. Я вот только это имел в виду.


Шуньята не реальна, она тоже пуста. Это просто концепция словесного описания отсутствия самосущего.

----------

Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы сказали, что ничего реального нет. Вот чтобы это утверждать надо всю Вселенную проверить. И Пустота по крайне мере реальна. Я вот только это имел в виду.


А чём реальность пустоты состоит?

----------


## Neroli

> Вы сказали, что ничего реального нет. Вот чтобы это утверждать надо всю Вселенную проверить. И Пустота по крайне мере реальна. Я вот только это имел в виду.


Кстати прям из Вики:
Известный чаньский наставник Шэньхуэй, отвечая на вопрос о том, существует ли пустота или нет и зачем нужна пустота в последнем случае, указывал, что «о пустоте заводят речь ради блага тех, кто не зрит свою собственную природу Будды. Для тех, кто зрит свою собственную природу Будды, пустоты не существует»

----------

Vladiimir (16.06.2015), Алексей А (16.06.2015), Лося (16.06.2015), Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> всякое может быть. например карма не видеть тайные тексты недостойным))))))) бгг


Недостойные уже увидели это, до ваших милостивых цитат).




> Например, в Сакхавати нет женщин.


Зато в Акаништхе они есть).




> На базе этой и других сутр дан очень глубокий _пример_ различных типов* знаковых систем*. Т.е. типов *языка*. В иную систему _не обязательно_ должны входить понятия известные нам, но могут входить иные, нам _принципиально_ не известные. И уж совсем по-русски и крайне упрощая до примитива - моя мысль в том, что дхарма _технически_ может проповедоваться вообще иначе, на иных терминах, на иных понятиях, языках, моделях окружающей некоей реальности и т.д. так, что перевод с одной знаковой системы не будет иметь никакого смысла в другой, более того - он просто абсолютно невозможен в силу разных когнитивных способностей тех или иных существ в тех или иных мирах. Соответственно [опять упрощаю], что можно вообще не преподавать о карме, пустотности и прочем, но получить *те же самые результаты*.


Мысль умна, но трудно понять, как это технически возможно без слова Будды. 




> Буддизм, это в первую очередь - дидактика _любой ценой_, мадам, а уж потом некая условная "хфилософия". А вот это обсуждали уже не раз, @Сергей Хос, не даст соврать


Сергей Хос велик, но.... если вы говорите, что Дхарма -- это сначала дидактика, мы чем тут занимаемся в буддизме? Изучаем дидактические приёмы или учение всё же? Надо же... Свести учение к дидактике...

----------


## Нико

> Понятно дело. Права женщин и шуньтавада в одном флаконе.


При чём тут "права женщин"-то? :EEK!:

----------


## Ондрий

> Мысль умна, но трудно понять, как это технически возможно без слова Будды.


т.е. "без слова Будды"?? "Слова Будды" в _иных_ условиях будут являться теми информационными блоками которые доступны тамошним существам. Вот какие "слова" Будда произносит в ароматной земле? Никакие. Он их видимо к разным деревьям водит и они там нюхают [что они нюхают??!!))))] и "реализуют самадхи". А что это значит - сосредотачиваются на некоем информационном ряде, объекте, и т.д. который для них - *запах*. Запахами у них кодируется информация, как у нас звуковыми колебаниями. Хуже того - мы не можем в принципе оценить что именно в их сознании, что  они получают через запахи, как они видят свой мир и себя в нем.

Понятия слово, язык, мадам, это не обязательно человеческая речь. Я там подредактировал немного выше, чтобы стало вам понятнее.

----------

Lion Miller (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> т.е. "без слова Будды"?? "Слова Будды" в _иных_ условиях будут являться теми информационными блоками которые доступны тамошним существам. Вот какие "слова" Будда произносит в ароматной земле? Никакие. Он их видимо к разным деревьям водит и они там нюхают [что они нюхают??!!))))] и "реализуют самадхи". А что это значит - сосредотачиваются на некоем информационном ряде, объекте, и т.д. который для них - *запах*. Запахами у них кодируется информация, как у нас звуковыми колебаниями.
> 
> Понятие "слово", мадам, это не обязательно речь. Я там подредактировал немного выше, чтобы стало вам понятнее.


Вот теперь стало яснее, Гуру-джи).

----------


## Ондрий

> стало быть это неканоничный вид совокупления.


пссст! я вам столько неканоничных способов могу рассказть)))))

----------


## Нико

> пссст! я вам столько неканоничных способов могу рассказть)))))


А каковы их примеры, помимо рождения из лотоса и почкования?

----------


## Дубинин

> А каковы их примеры, помимо рождения из лотоса и почкования?


Совокупление- при половом способе размножения. Почкование- не половой. Из лотоса- трудно сказать (чего у лотоса с кем было..)
(кстати при не половом способе размножения- откуда боги и богини, или духи разнополые?..)

----------


## ullu

> Своим вопросом к вам я постарался одновременно дать ответ.
> Есть такие сутры, где сказано, что как только будда обретает истинное тело, он получает возможность реализовать себя в иллюзорных телах сансары, чтобы помогать живым существам по всей необъятной Сансаре одновременно. Даже есть оружие "Клык Будды".   Ну и др. примочки.


Ну хорошо, он получит возможность, но мой вопрос был про механизм освобождения себя, а не других.
Ну и вопрос же так и остался, я же не телепат, если вы не отвечаете да, правильно, или нет, не правильно когда я спрашиваю правильно ли я поняла, то мне и дальше надо гадать. 
Ну как-то это странно гадать в споре что хочет сказать оппонент, согласитесь ?

----------


## Лося

> Ну хорошо, он получит возможность, но мой вопрос был про механизм освобождения себя, а не других.
> Ну и вопрос же так и остался, я же не телепат, если вы не отвечаете да, правильно, или нет, не правильно когда я спрашиваю правильно ли я поняла, то мне и дальше надо гадать. 
> Ну как-то это странно гадать в споре что хочет сказать оппонент, согласитесь ?


Однако как вы витеевато спрашиваете простые вещи. А всего то надо было спросить, какую практику (метод) надо использовать, чтобы реализовать тело Татхагатты?!
   Спросите у своих учителей про метод высшей тантры звука выходящего за предел, он относится к дзогчену. Этот метод пробуждает истинные чувства тела Татхагатты, другими словами пробуждает Татхагатту или тело Дхармакайи.

----------


## Фил

> А чём реальность пустоты состоит?


Она в том числе существует.

----------


## Фил

> Кстати прям из Вики:
> Известный чаньский наставник Шэньхуэй, отвечая на вопрос о том, существует ли пустота или нет и зачем нужна пустота в последнем случае, указывал, что «о пустоте заводят речь ради блага тех, кто не зрит свою собственную природу Будды. Для тех, кто зрит свою собственную природу Будды, пустоты не существует»


Красиво, но непонятно  :Frown:

----------


## Ондрий

Это про атман 3го поворота, прасангикам не понять  :Wink:

----------

Vladiimir (16.06.2015), Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Лося (16.06.2015), Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Она в том числе существует.


 :EEK!:  а как же чатушкоти? Уже отменили пока я спал?

----------


## Нико

> а как же чатушкоти? Уже отменили пока я спал?


Не отменили, но, похоже, это понять только прасангикам :Wink:

----------

Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это про атман 3го поворота, прасангикам не понять


Чего там не понимать, пара-тройка простеньких отнологических дедуктивных приёмов: и вот он!

----------

Алексей А (16.06.2015), Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Вам 4 темы по сто страниц не хватило )) ... "вот он". ))))

----------

Лося (16.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вам 4 темы по сто страниц не хватило )) ... "вот он". ))))


Не хватило, а с чего бы мне этого хватить должно? Мне не хватило аргументации на основе Махапарирвана-сутры и Лонгченпы. Представляете, и такое бывает в жизни). Может, вы это лучше и кратче объясните?)

Балакирева на всех вас нет... :Embarrassment:

----------

Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Красиво, но непонятно


Учение о пустоте нужно, чтобы увидеть реальность. Увидевший реальность не видит и пустоты.

----------

Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Балакирева на всех вас нет...


Вы прекрасно его заменяете - 



> Чего там не понимать






> Не хватило, а с чего бы мне этого хватить должно?


У вас и пустота _существует_. Прям вот так некоторые граждане прасангики и живут, пишут для них Чандракирти с Нагарджуной, пишут, даже автокомментарии специально составляют, но все никак. 



> мы чем тут занимаемся в буддизме?


сам в затруднениях ответить на ваш вопрос - чем вы там занимались все эти годы))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы прекрасно его заменяете -


Вы мне льстите, право. Я весьма краткий его вариант, но, заметьте, про могущественные сиддхи тантры Ямантаки в гелуг ещё пока ничего не говорила) И статьи в вики не писала тож)




> У вас и пустота _существует_.


А с чего бы ей не существовать, если речь о пустоте пустоты? Этот термин не Е.Балакирев придумал, но сделал мемом).




> Прям вот так некоторые граждане прасангики и живут, пишут для них Чандракирти с Нагарджуной, пишут, даже автокомментарии специально составляют, но все никак.


А некоторые граждане не пойми какого воззрения живут, хотя для них с трудом составляли Махапаринирвану-сутру. И все никак, кроме нескольких упорно повторяемых цитат...



> сам в затруднениях ответить на ваш вопрос - чем вы там занимались все эти годы))


Дидактику изучали? А вы?

----------

Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы мне льстите, право. Я весьма краткий его вариант, но, заметьте, про могущественные сиддхи тантры Ямантаки в гелуг ещё пока ничего не говорила) И статьи в вики не писала тож)


это конечно меняет дело!



> А с чего бы ей не существовать, если речь не о пустоте пустоты?


а почему вы произвольно исключаете все св-ва? тут включаем, тут не включаем, тут рыбу заворачиваем?



> А некоторые граждане не пойми какого воззрения живут


вот тут я с вами согласен! несть им числа.

но про пустоту лучше перейти в отдельный тред.

----------


## Нико

> а почему вы произвольно исключаете все св-ва? тут включаем, тут не включаем, тут рыбу заворачиваем?


Какие св-ва? Я там выше исправила очепятку про пустоту пустоты).




> вот тут я с вами согласен! несть им числа.


И тут тож самое ж).




> но про пустоту лучше перейти в отдельный тред.


Да сколько уж натрендели про это. Кстати, пустота тут не оффтоп, т.к. речь о природе будды :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ондрий

> Какие св-ва? Я там выше исправила очепятку про пустоту пустоты).


вот зря вы это сделали. стало еще хуже)))

----------


## Нико

> вот зря вы это сделали. стало еще хуже)))


Если пустоте не приписывать онтологический статус, то не зря)

----------


## Ондрий

то у вас есть онтология в буддизме, то нет, то опять есть, то снова - нет. Я не успеваю в таком темпе!)

----------

Сергей Хос (16.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> то у вас есть онтология в буддизме, то нет, то опять есть, то снова - нет. Я не успеваю в таком темпе!)


А где у меня в буддизме есть онтология-то? :Confused:

----------

Фил (16.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

Я естественно, существует, как один из членов чатушкотики имел в виду.
И скажите еще, что Пустота _не-существует_.

Неужели это так сложно.
Неужели надо какой-то гвоздь в бытии придумывать?
Что может быть легче, прекраснее, завершённей, красивее Пустоты?

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

кто утверждает, что дхармы существуют, не существуют, существуют и не существуют, не существует и ни не существуют одновременно - тот не является бодхисаттвой..

истинный прасангик ничего не может утверждать. если кто-то что-то утверждает, отрицает, утверждает и отрицает одновременно и ..ну вы поняли)) - тот не является прасангиком!

----------

Сергей Хос (16.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> кто утверждает, что дхармы существуют, не существуют, существуют и не существуют, не существует и ни не существуют одновременно - тот не является бодхисаттвой..


Не, такой человек, неправильно растолковавший мысль Нагарджуны и Чандракири, просто не имеет верного  воззрения).

----------

Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

А ты вкури. Вот тебе, как раз с умными словами. которые так любит Гуру-джи наряду с кофием и халвой:


Напр., в «Муламадхьямака-карике» (1.4) Нагарджуна строит опровержение абхидхармистской концепции возникновения по формуле Ч.: «Самому действию внутренне не присуще условие. / Неверно, что действию внутренне не присуще условие, / Или условиям внутренне не присуще действие, / Или им внутренне присуще действие». В этой полемике два первых высказывания действительно являются противоположными, но два других являются не их конъюнкцией и дизъюнкцией, а их обращениями (в них субъект и предикат меняются местами). Такая «вольность» в применении четырехчастного отрицания оправдывается учеником Нагарджуны Арьядэвой (ок. III в.), который в «Чатухшатаке» («Четырехстах [строфах]») называл Ч. «лекарством», применяемым в зависимости от болезни. Одну из версий Ч. дал в «Абхидхарма-самуччае» («Квинтэссенция абхидхармы») Асанга (IV в.) в дискуссии о существовании 12-членной цепи зависимого происхождения: «Зависимое происхождение не появляется ни само по себе, ни от чего-то другого, ни само по себе и ни от чего-то другого, ни от собственных действий, ни от действий чего-то еще, ни вовсе без причины».

----------

Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

ой, да у нас тут крипто-сватантрики завелись!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
начали признавать, что прасангика лечит только _некоторые_ болезни))). Не зря все же 4х100 стр обсуждали. Что-то остается в потоке ума))

или сами не внимательно прочитали свою же цитату))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> ой, да у нас тут крипто-сватантрики завелись! 
> начали признавать, что прасангика лечит только _некоторые_ болезни))). Не зря все же 4х100 стр обсуждали. Что-то остается в потоке ума))
> 
> или сами не внимательно прочитали свою же цитату))))


Ну где вы это взяли, а? До сих пор не можете смириться с непониманием прасангики?)

Или же укажите на изъяны в цитате, а то мороженого не достанется). Но вряд ли сможете....

Ничего личного!

----------


## Ондрий

Господи, Ишвара, ну за что мне такое наказание? Я мало Тебе подношений делал?

учеником Нагарджуны Арьядэвой [...] который [...] называл Ч. «лекарством», применяемым *в зависимости от болезни

*если вы сами не читаете, что цитируете, то не перекладывайте "понимание/непонимание" с больной головы на здоровую. 
Я вашу прасангику труба шатал, когда вы хором учили "чашка, ложка, ищем объект отрицания" (С)  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  \шутко\... /почти/ ))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Господи, Ишвара, ну за что мне такое наказание? Я мало Тебе подношений делал?


В качестве Деда Мороза -- ни одного. Да и в качестве других личностей, которые, по мнению Цхултрима, не существуют -- тоже. 



> [COLOR=#0000cd]учеником Нагарджуны Арьядэвой [...] который [...] называл Ч. «лекарством», применяемым [B]в зависимости от болезни


Тут не сказано, что "ни от одной болезни". Тут сказано о разных уровнях понимания пустоты. Учить, что ль, надо? Так вы и сами учёные).





> Я вашу прасангику труба шатал, когда вы хором учили "чашка, ложка, ищем объект отрицания" (С)   \шутко\... /почти/ ))


Тож пошучу. Когда вы "нашу прасангку труба шатали", мы хором  (хоть я и была вынужденная хористка тогда), искали объект отрицания)))))))

----------


## Ондрий

> В качестве Деда Мороза -- ни одного. Да и в качестве других личностей, которые, по мнению Цхултрима, не существуют -- тоже.


Ну Ишваре виднее, кому и чего. А вы себя с Ним попутали? Не рановато ли? Хотя.. Ишвара любит пошутить.




> Тут не сказано, что "ни от одной болезни". Тут сказано о разных уровнях понимания пустоты. Учить, что ль, надо? Так вы и сами учёные).


где я или Арьядэва писали про "ни одну"?? Написано им "в зависимости от болезни", т.е. от _некоторых_, как написал и я.



> Тож пошучу. Когда вы "нашу прасангку труба шатали", мы хором  (хоть я и была вынужденная хористка тогда), искали объект отрицания)))))))


нашли хоть? ))

утомился я..

----------


## ullu

> Однако как вы витеевато спрашиваете простые вещи. А всего то надо было спросить, какую практику (метод) надо использовать, чтобы реализовать тело Татхагатты?!
>    Спросите у своих учителей про метод высшей тантры звука выходящего за предел, он относится к дзогчену. Этот метод пробуждает истинные чувства тела Татхагатты, другими словами пробуждает Татхагатту или тело Дхармакайи.


Да причем здесь метод. И причем здесь учителя. Ну ладно. Как хотите.

И да, я с вами спорю, а не типа я чего-то не понимаю и мне нужен совет же. Я считаю что вы не понимаете. Зачем вы мне даете совет где мне узнать что-то , как будто я где-то сказала, что я не знаю какую практику надо делать? Не понятно мне это. Ну и ладно.

----------


## Нико

> А вы себя с Ним попутали? Не рановато ли? Хотя.. Ишвара любит пошутить.


А.. Просто не привыкла, что к Ишваре обращаются с большой буквы). Думала, это тантрический обет такой про женщин).


где я или Арьядэва писали про "ни одну"?? Написано им "в зависимости от болезни", т.е. от _некоторых_, как написал и я.
нашли хоть? ))

Про "одну" в других комментах написано.




> утомился я..[/COLOR]


Так отдыхайте ж.

----------


## Лося

> Да причем здесь метод. И причем здесь учителя. Ну ладно. Как хотите.
> 
> И да, я с вами спорю, а не типа я чего-то не понимаю и мне нужен совет же. Я считаю что вы не понимаете. Зачем вы мне даете совет где мне узнать что-то , как будто я где-то сказала, что я не знаю какую практику надо делать? Не понятно мне это. Ну и ладно.


  Самое главное это поставить грамотно вопрос. Иначе вас будут крутить вокруг да около. 

Поставьте вопрос так, чтобы было всем понятно и чтобы поставить меня в затруднительное положение.  :Smilie:  Это будет хорошо.

----------


## Фил

> кто утверждает, что дхармы существуют, не существуют, существуют и не существуют, не существует и ни не существуют одновременно - тот не является бодхисаттвой..
> 
> истинный прасангик ничего не может утверждать. если кто-то что-то утверждает, отрицает, утверждает и отрицает одновременно и ..ну вы поняли)) - тот не является прасангиком!


Только догматик такое может сказать про прасангика. Прасангик может что угодно утверждать имея на это основания.
Прасангика это не нигилизм, не агностицизм.

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

... а третьего не дано.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> ... а третьего не дано.


Конечно, дано! Но токмо в западной философии...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прасангик может что угодно утверждать имея на это основания.


Не, как только он на это решится, тут же придет другой, НАСТОЯЩИЙ прасангик, и скажет: "Что еще за основания? А может, это кукуся?"

----------

Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Конечно, дано! Но токмо в западной философии...


Потому она и философия, в отличие от того, что имеется в буддизме под этим названием.

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Потому она и философия, в отличие от того, что имеется в буддизме под этим названием.


Нельзя смеяться на ночь, говорят)

----------

Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Самое главное это поставить грамотно вопрос. Иначе вас будут крутить вокруг да около. 
> 
> Поставьте вопрос так, чтобы было всем понятно и чтобы поставить меня в затруднительное положение.  Это будет хорошо.


И что ж простите вам непонятно в вопросе " Правильно ли я поняла, что тело Татхагаты будет позволять вам контролировать обстоятельства и недопускать проникновения негативных , вызывающих страдания, обстоятельств в вашу жизнь и это освобождение ?"
Вам что 5 лет что ли ?

----------


## Кузьмич

> А с чего бы ей не существовать, если речь о пустоте пустоты? Этот термин не Е.Балакирев придумал, но сделал мемом).


А суйсчествует ли несуществование?

----------


## ullu

> А суйсчествует ли несуществование?


Конечно, несуществование яичницы на тарелке , например, прекрасно существует как яичница в моем животе вот  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Конечно, несуществование яичницы на тарелке , например, прекрасно существует как яичница в моем животе вот


О, глубоко!
Но, значит, несуществование в одном месте, предполагает существование в другом.
Аз Есмь!
Да и яичницы уже разные.

----------


## Shus

> А каковы их примеры, помимо рождения из лотоса и почкования?


Это Натье про Акшобьявюха-сутру
"The version preserved in Tibetan translation supplies additional details not found in the Chinese, hastening to add that in Aksobhya's world birth does not result from
ordinary sexual intercourse. On the contrary, whenever a man looks at a woman with desire (for in this world desire has not been completely eliminated) his lust is immediately cooled, and he enters into a state of samddhi; as for the woman, she immediately conceives a child.24 All this takes place, in other words, without any physical contact between the
"parents" whatsoever".

----------


## Фил

> О, глубоко!
> Но, значит, несуществование в одном месте, предполагает существование в другом.
> Аз Есмь!
> Да и яичницы уже разные.


Вот чатушкотика как раз и определяет существование и не-существование независимо от топологии.

----------


## Фил

> Не, как только он на это решится, тут же придет другой, НАСТОЯЩИЙ прасангик, и скажет: "Что еще за основания? А может, это кукуся?"


Значит  хреновый этот первый прасангик, если его так легко сразить можно.

----------


## Фил

> Потому она и философия, в отличие от того, что имеется в буддизме под этим названием.


Поэтому в вузах, где философия непрофильный предмет, считают что философы это просто - болтуны.

Лучше бы преподавали "то что в буддизме" под названием философии.

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вот чатушкотика как раз и определяет существовпние и не-существование независимо от топологии.


Прошу прощения за википедию  :Smilie:  , но из нее следует, что чатушкотика не фига не определяет. И в том ее прикол. Как и мудхьямики.

----------


## Фил

> Прошу прощения за википедию  , но из нее следует, что чатушкотика не фига не определяет. И в том ее прикол. Как и мудхьямики.


Как это? Это как раз непротиворечивый вариант описания чего бы то ни было.

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Как это? Это как раз непротиворечивый вариант описания чего бы то ни было.


Он "непротиворечивый", потому, что "панк". "Винтовка это праздник, все идет в .... Интеллектуальное хулиганство!
Почему Вы не хотите конкретных определений? Почему бы им не быть?

----------

Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

Про винтовку очень точно подмечено!  :Smilie: 
Но Летов все таки не панк, он - аутсайдер.
Есть ли в русском языке тпкое слово?
У нас по моему как аутсайдер, так сразу - панк (отброс)

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Он "непротиворечивый", потому, что "панк". "Винтовка это праздник, все идет в п"зду"". Интеллектуальное хулиганство!
> Почему Вы не хотите конкретных определений? Почему бы им не быть?


Потому что вследствие относительности дискурса (языка) любо определение будет неполным (ущербным). Может на ифкуиле бы получилось, но я только понаслышке об этом искуственном философском языке знаю.

----------


## Aion

> Но Летов все таки не панк, он - аутсайдер.
> Есть ли в русском языке тпкое слово?
> У нас по моему как аутсайдер, так сразу - панк (отброс)


Были знакомы лично с Игорем Фёдоровичем или философствуете?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Лося

> И что ж простите вам непонятно в вопросе " Правильно ли я поняла, что тело Татхагаты будет позволять вам контролировать обстоятельства и недопускать проникновения негативных , вызывающих страдания, обстоятельств в вашу жизнь и это освобождение ?"
> Вам что 5 лет что ли ?


  Вы как то напряжены. Диспут это же удовольствие. Я вам радость достовляю. :Smilie: 
  Все действия Татхагатты совершенны, не понять его промысла смертным. За себя он не беспокоится, действия кармы вызывающие страдания на него не распространяются, он запределен сансаре. Но за других, кто попал в беду и страдает в сансаре он переживает, потому что любовь не может вынести страдания живых существ. Он ведь относится к ним как к своим детям.
  Можно привести пример, как Миларепа возглавлял собрание будд не на Земле, ради помощи людям. Ну это как частный пример перевода деятельности татхагатт на наш менталитет. 
  Свобода в том что Татхагатта не ограничен ничем, кроме любви, которая связывает всех нас.  Ему даны все силы и все возможности для этого.

----------


## Фил

> Были знакомы лично с Игорем Фёдоровичем или философствуете?


Только с его творчеством и различными напечатанными интервью.
Лично - нет.
А Вы не согласны, что Летов - это не панк?

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Значит  хреновый этот первый прасангик, если его так легко сразить можно.


Буддапалита, что ль?)

----------


## Нико

> Как это? Это как раз непротиворечивый вариант описания чего бы то ни было.


Непротиворечивое толкование, имхо, я как раз г-ну @*Ондрий* привела. Но он лишь посмеялся). А так оно противоречивое: "и существует, и не существует....."

----------


## Нико

> Это Натье про Акшобьявюха-сутру
> "The version preserved in Tibetan translation supplies additional details not found in the Chinese, hastening to add that in Aksobhya's world birth does not result from
> ordinary sexual intercourse. On the contrary, whenever a man looks at a woman with desire (for in this world desire has not been completely eliminated) his lust is immediately cooled, and he enters into a state of samddhi; as for the woman, she immediately conceives a child.24 All this takes place, in other words, without any physical contact between the
> "parents" whatsoever".


Здесь говорится как раз о каноне 4 классов тантры. Если я не ошибаюсь, конешно). И я не про зачачие тут, разумеется. Интересно, как в Акаништхе всё происходит?

----------


## Нико

> О, глубоко!
> Но, значит, несуществование в одном месте, предполагает существование в другом.
> Аз Есмь!
> Да и яичницы уже разные.


Иногда и предполагает несуществование в другом. Рога зайца там, сын бесплодной женщины.... Это из классических примеров).

----------


## Фил

> Буддапалита, что ль?)


Я его не имел в виду!

----------


## Фил

> Непротиворечивое толкование, имхо, я как раз г-ну @*Ондрий* привела. Но он лишь посмеялся). А так оно противоречивое: "и существует, и не существует....."


Неправильно значит я сказал.
Значит оно полно отражает описываемые явления.

----------


## Нико

> Я его не имел в виду!


А кто первый прасангик был из известных???)

----------


## Нико

> Неправильно значит я сказал.
> Значит оно полно отражает описываемые явления.


Полно-то полно, только надо иметь в виду, что нужно объяснять кто есть ху в этом "четырёхугольном аргументе". Иначе получится то же самое, что "сансара - то же самое что нирвана" (из того же автора, но несколько модицифировано".)

----------

Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Были знакомы лично с Игорем Фёдоровичем или философствуете?


Он правда не панк, слава славянскому богу.

----------

Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А суйсчествует ли несуществование?


В буддийской "философии" - очень даже. Например:

...утверждение, что каждая дхарма является условием для рождения каждой другой в том смысле, что она рождению ее не препятствует, иллюстрируется картиной, что правитель страны является причиной благополучия подданных уже тем, что он их не притесняет, или же картиной, что *скала обусловливает благополучное путешествие тем, что она на пути корабля отсутствует*.

----------

Neroli (17.06.2015), Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Значит  хреновый этот первый прасангик, если его так легко сразить можно.


Утверждение "а может это кукуся" является универсальным просто в силу своей бессмысленности. Тут никто не устоит.

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> *скала обусловливает благополучное путешествие тем, что она на пути корабля отсутствует*. [/COLOR]


Присутствуя в другом месте. Т.е. не наличие скалы, не скальность ее не отрицается.

----------


## Нико

> Присутствуя в другом месте. Т.е. не наличие скалы, не скальность ее не отрицается.


Выше я привела примеры вообще отсутствующего. Или вы "ищете рогообразный предмет (Джангья Ролпе Дордже)?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Присутствуя в другом месте. Т.е. не наличие скалы, не скальность ее не отрицается.


Нет, в данном случае речь идет именно о "наличии отсутствия".

Кстати, тут по интернету в последнее время неплохая притча гуляет, специально для больших поклонников логики.

----------

Neroli (17.06.2015), Vladiimir (17.06.2015), Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Лося (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015), Паня (17.06.2015), Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Утверждение "а может это кукуся" является универсальным просто в силу своей бессмысленности. Тут никто не устоит.


Это использовалось, чтобы смешнее и понятнее было.
Можно подойти гораздо более прозаично: "а может это Ваша личная догма?"

----------


## Фил

> А кто первый прасангик был из известных???)


Аааа.... 
Так Хос то про двух _абстрактных_ прасангиков говорил, что одного их них можно сразить  фразой "а может это кукуся?"
Вот про такого, которые не знает, что на это ответить я и говорил.

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Аааа.... 
> Так Хос то про двух _абстрактных_ прасангиков говорил, что одного их них можно сразить  фразой "а может это кукуся?"
> Вот про такого, которые не знает, что на это ответить я и говорил.


Вряд ли Хос знакомился с сочинениями Буддапалиты. Вот его нельзя было сразить фразой про кукусю.)

----------

Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вряд ли Хос знакомился с сочинениями Буддапалиты. Вот его нельзя было сразить фразой про кукусю.)


Жаль нельзя с ним поговорить про маха-атман  :Smilie: 
С Буддапалитой! С Хосом то можно!  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Жаль нельзя с ним поговорить про маха-атман 
> С Буддапалитой! С Хосом то можно!


  Многие философы прошлого, затерялись бы в потоке информации современного мира. И скорее всего у них были уже другие мысли.
Так что, берите то что есть. :Smilie: 
  Сейчас и людей стало намного больше, значит и выдающихся философов должно быть больше. Но где они?
Они все там же, живут среди общества, но они слились с ним. Возможно если бы Буддапалита общался с вами на форуме, вы бы даже ничего не заметили и воспринимали как очередного болтуна форумчанина  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Многие философы прошлого, затерялись бы в потоке информации современного мира. И скорее всего у них были уже другие мысли.
> Так что, берите то что есть.
>   Сейчас и людей стало намного больше, значит и выдающихся философов должно быть больше. Но где они?


Есть они, но меня маргинальная философия интересует, поэтому их единицы.
К тому же у большинства современных философов, несмотря не всех "пуки творчества" тем не менее бывают некоторые узкоспециализированные полезные работы, как Хайдеггеровские лекции у Дугина (который в остальном просто редкостный бредун  :Smilie:  )

[/QUOTE]
Они все там же, живут среди общества, но они слились с ним. Возможно если бы Буддапалита общался с вами на форуме, вы бы даже ничего не заметили и воспринимали как очередного болтуна форумчанина  :Smilie: [/QUOTE]
Нет уж. Вот болтуна от серьезного человека отличу.

----------

Лося (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Выше я привела примеры вообще отсутствующего. Или вы "ищете рогообразный предмет (Джангья Ролпе Дордже)?


Именно, что не ищу. Нет его! А суслик таки есть.

----------


## Нико

> Именно, что не ищу. Нет его! А суслик таки есть.


А сыр есть? (с)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Нет, в данном случае речь идет именно о "наличии отсутствия".
> 
> Кстати, тут по интернету в последнее время неплохая притча гуляет, специально для больших поклонников логики.


"Подумай логически" - это обязано стать интернет-мемом!

----------

Нико (17.06.2015), Сергей Хос (17.06.2015), Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Здесь говорится как раз о каноне 4 классов тантры. Если я не ошибаюсь, конешно). И я не про зачачие тут, разумеется. Интересно, как в Акаништхе всё происходит?


Это не тантра. Это одна из очень ранних сутр Чистой земли, только не Амитабхи, а Акошбьи (его буддашкетра - Абхирати). Про Акаништху и пр. здесь речи не идет - это совсем другая история из бодхисатваяны.

----------


## Нико

> Это не тантра. Это одна из очень ранних сутр Чистой земли, только не Амитабхи, а Акошбьи (его буддашкетра - Абхирати). Про Акаништху и пр. здесь речи не идет - это совсем другая история из бодхисатваяны.


Хммм.... Значит, в сутрах Махаяны (это же сутра Махаяны?) есть некоторые предтечи тантры. Исследовать бы этот вопрос.

----------


## Shus

> Хммм.... Значит, в сутрах Махаяны (это же сутра Махаяны?) есть некоторые предтечи тантры. Исследовать бы этот вопрос.


Ага, пра- и прото-тантра.  :Smilie:  Особенно в сутрах Чистой земли.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Хммм.... Значит, в сутрах Махаяны (это же сутра Махаяны?) есть некоторые предтечи тантры. Исследовать бы этот вопрос.


Они не могут не быть. Ведь для заблудших существ, отравленных логикой, тоже должен быть выход из страдания.

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Они не могут не быть. Ведь для заблудших существ, отравленных логикой, тоже должен быть выход из страдания.


Если взять школу Чистой земли, особенно распространившуюся на Дальнем Востоке, то там выходы из страдания минимальны. Какие уже там взгляды, прикосновения, поцелуи....)

----------


## Ондрий

кстати, вот такая вот схоластическая задачка:
- религиозны ли сами боги? 


ну там заходит, допустим, Индра к Ашвинам пропустить стаканчик сомы и спрашивает их после 5й - "мужики, вы в меня верите?"

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Утверждение "а может это кукуся" является универсальным просто в силу своей бессмысленности. Тут никто не устоит.


Лайфхак специально для Вас, сударь:
На вопрос: "а может это кукуся?" отвечайте "и чо?"

Графический пример:

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Лося (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015), Сергей Хос (17.06.2015), Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Лайфхак специально для Вас, сударь:
> На вопрос: "а может это кукуся?" отвечайте "и чо?"
> 
> Графический пример:


Навеяло один наш студенческий "мем". Когда кто-то долго и маловразумительно вам что-то говорит, лучше молчать, а потом внезапно и не к месту задать вопрос: "Где?" Это будет сродни ПХАТ!, у собеседника точно произойдёт "прямое введение" :Wink:

----------

Neroli (17.06.2015), Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Лося (17.06.2015), Фил (17.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Есть они, но меня маргинальная философия интересует, поэтому их единицы.
> К тому же у большинства современных философов, несмотря не всех "пуки творчества" тем не менее бывают некоторые узкоспециализированные полезные работы, как Хайдеггеровские лекции у Дугина (который в остальном просто редкостный бредун  )
> 
> Нет уж. Вот болтуна от серьезного человека отличу.


  А Дугин умеет диспут вести, или он только монолог своих идей распространяет?  
Выдержит ли он допустим критические взгляды своих идей, если мы его атакуем? :Smilie: 

Ведь одно дело монолог вести(кирпичи разбивать), а другое - противодействовать живому уму.

----------

Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ведь одно дело монолог вести(кирпичи разбивать), а другое - противодействовать живому уму.


Вот и противодействуйте, а мы....почитаем)

----------

Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Вот и противодействуйте, а мы....почитаем)


  С удовольствием. Зовите его сюда. Я с ним разберусь по мужски. А вы будете группой поддержки и лайки ставить, чтобы ослаблять дух противника. :Smilie: 
  Мы этого знаменитого философа накаутируем. Ишвара нам в помощь.

----------


## Нико

> С удовольствием. Зовите его сюда. Я с ним разберусь по мужски. А вы будете группой поддержки и лайки ставить, чтобы ослаблять дух противника.
>   Мы этого знаменитого философа накаутируем. Ишвара нам в помощь.


Так сами позовите с помощью Ишвары, Владыки Всемогущего, конечно).

----------


## Нико

> кстати, вот такая вот схоластическая задачка:
> - религиозны ли сами боги? 
> 
> 
> ну там заходит, допустим, Индра к Ашвинам пропустить стаканчик сомы и спрашивает их после 5й - "мужики, вы в меня верите?"


Если вы про таких богов, как Индра и Брахма, то они, безусловно, религиозны, без всяких стаканчиков, т.к. верят в Будду (надеюсь, они ещё есть на белом свете в этом качестве?)

И про богов, которых приводил к просветлению Будда, то же самое можно сказать. 

Про других не знаю).

----------


## Лося

> Так сами позовите с помощью Ишвары, Владыки Всемогущего, конечно).


  Это Фил его знает, пусть и зовет.

Фил, слабо позвать к нам диспут философа?

----------


## Neroli

> Фил, слабо позвать к нам диспут философа?


Да, Фил, позовите к нам философа, с лосем пободаться.

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015), Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если вы про таких богов, как Индра и Брахма, то они, безусловно, религиозны, без всяких стаканчиков, т.к. верят в Будду (надеюсь, они ещё есть на белом свете в этом качестве?)


Возражение. Зачем им *верить* в Будду, если Индра и Брахма *лично* с ним общались? А когда один Будда с другим общаются?

----------


## Кузьмич

> кстати, вот такая вот схоластическая задачка:
> - религиозны ли сами боги? 
> 
> 
> ну там заходит, допустим, Индра к Ашвинам пропустить стаканчик сомы и спрашивает их после 5й - "мужики, вы в меня верите?"


Так он-то в себя верит. Разве недостаточно?

----------


## Neroli

> Так он-то в себя верит. Разве недостаточно?


Верит, что он самосущий и неиллюзорный что ли? Ыыы))

----------


## Кузьмич

> Лайфхак специально для Вас, сударь:
> На вопрос: "а может это кукуся?" отвечайте "и чо?"
> 
> Графический пример:


Да, сознание будды в руках аллаха. И акбара руках!

----------


## Neroli

> Да, сознание будды в руках аллаха. И акбара руках!


И чо?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Возражение. Зачем им *верить* в Будду, если Индра и Брахма *лично* с ним общались? А когда один Будда с другим общаются?


Но первые два персонажа не будды же. Нет у них всеведения будды и прочих его качеств, какими бы сиддхи они ни обладали. Будду многие видели и с ним общались, но далеко не все в него поверили и стали его последователями. Или с моей логикой что-то не так?

А вы сами-то допускаете наличие Будды Шакьямуни? Он хоть для вас информационным блоком является? :Wink:

----------


## Кузьмич

> А Дугин умеет диспут вести, или он только монолог своих идей распространяет?  
> Выдержит ли он допустим критические взгляды своих идей, если мы его атакуем?
> 
> Ведь одно дело монолог вести(кирпичи разбивать), а другое - противодействовать живому уму.


Возможно и ошибаюсь, все южинцы только моноложат... Но красиво!

----------


## Нико

> Да, Фил, позовите к нам философа, с лосем пободаться.


Если западного философа позвать, это будет примерно как: "Бе-бе-бе". - "И чо?" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> С удовольствием. Зовите его сюда. Я с ним разберусь по мужски. А вы будете группой поддержки и лайки ставить, чтобы ослаблять дух противника.
>   Мы этого знаменитого философа накаутируем. Ишвара нам в помощь.


Сперва русик подучить непомешает  :Smilie: .

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> И чо?


Горю желанием ответить,
но неприлично это как-то...

----------


## Ондрий

> Но первые два персонажа не будды же. Нет у них всеведения будды и прочих его качеств, какими бы сиддхи они ни обладали. Будду многие видели и с ним общались, но далеко не все в него поверили и стали его последователями. Или с моей логикой что-то не так?


да, что-то тут не так, потому что вопрос был немного о другом.



> А вы сами-то допускаете наличие Будды Шакьямуни? Он хоть для вас информационным блоком является?


ну во-первых вообще ВСЁ является только информацией, тем более для буддиста. Наличие будд вполне допускаю, но не потому что кто-то там что-то где-то написал.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Если взять школу Чистой земли, особенно распространившуюся на Дальнем Востоке, то там выходы из страдания минимальны. Какие уже там взгляды, прикосновения, поцелуи....)


Кажется, что это не трудно - соблюдать. Но ведь один прокол, и все насмарку! Ох...

----------


## Кузьмич

> Верит, что он самосущий и неиллюзорный что ли? Ыыы))


Да пусть хоть какой! А то Вы в себя не верите?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> да, что-то тут не так, потому что вопрос был немного о другом.


Вопрос был о том, религиозны ли боги. Ответ был: некоторые -- да. Возражение было: Индра и Брахма общались с Буддой лично. Ответное возражение: с Буддой лично общались и многие другие существа, но не стали религиозными по отношению к Будде и его учению. Где прокол в логике???




> ну во-первых вообще ВСЁ является только информацией, тем более для буддиста. Наличие будд вполне допускаю, но не потому что кто-то там что-то где-то написал.


А почему? Приснилось, что будды есть? Или они вдруг из компа повылезали стаями?))))

----------


## Нико

> Кажется, что это не трудно - соблюдать. Но ведь один прокол, и все насмарку! Ох...


Это не только ТАМ, это практически везде).

----------


## Кузьмич

> Верит, что он самосущий и неиллюзорный что ли? Ыыы))


Как и все мы  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Горю желанием ответить,
> но неприлично это как-то...


Блин, забыла, что среди практиков махаяны нужно быть осторожнее.  :Smilie:  Могут и ответить.

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Сперва русик подучить непомешает .


Участник Кузьмич сам русик специально коверкает, вот ему и подражают)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Блин, забыла, что среди практиков махаяны нужно быть осторожнее.  Могут и ответить.


Все-таки я о другом. О хорошем, кмк...

----------


## Кузьмич

> Участник Кузьмич сам русик специально коверкает, вот ему и подражают)



Так осмысленное коверканье и тупая неграмотность - ой большие разницы.
Наверное, это мой личный бзик, но юзера, пишешего с ошибками, воспринимать серьезно не могу.

----------


## Нико

> но юзера, *пишешего* с ошибками, воспринимать серьезно не могу.


Это тоже осмысленное коверкание русика? @Юй Кан, где Вы?!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Блин, забыла, что среди практиков махаяны нужно быть осторожнее.  Могут и ответить.


Простите меня покорно.
Сперва хотел четверостишье написать, но вовремя понял, что достойного Вас у меня нынче не получится. Счастья Вам и счастья!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Это тоже осмысленное коверкание русика? @Юй Кан, где Вы?!


ВОТ Я ПОПАЛ!!

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вопрос был о том, религиозны ли боги. Ответ был: некоторые -- да. Возражение было: Индра и Брахма общались с Буддой лично. Ответное возражение: с Буддой лично общались и многие другие существа, но не стали религиозными по отношению к Будде и его учению. Где прокол в логике???


в интерпретации изначального посыла. Там был конкретный шуточный подтекст на тему - если некий феномен достоверен с т.з. непосредственного восприятия (включаем голову и лорик), то вера бессмысленна, вы и так это видите.




> А почему? Приснилось, что будды есть? Или они вдруг из компа повылезали стаями?))))


тут уже включается вторая прамана - логический вывод на основе заданной аксиоматики. Меняем аксиомы - меняется и вывод вплоть до полного отрицания будд. А вот третья прамана не пляшет.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Это тоже осмысленное коверкание русика? @Юй Кан, где Вы?!



Сдается мне, это загадочный тезаурус форума.

----------


## Нико

> в интерпретации изначального посыла. Там был конкретный шуточный подтекст на тему


Тогда извольте ставить больше смайиков, а то мы ведь туповатые верующие, не поймём ещё посыла-то)




> - если некий феномен достоверен с т.з. непосредственного восприятия (включаем голову и лорик), то вера бессмысленна, вы и так это видите.


 А в чём достоверность непосредственного восприятия видим с т.зр. Будды Шакьямуни? Некоторые вообще не видели ни больших, ни малых его знаков, ни ауры и пр. 




> тут уже включается вторая прамана - логический вывод на основе заданной аксиоматики. Меняем аксиомы - меняется и вывод вплоть до полного отрицания будд. А вот третья прамана не пляшет.


"Заданная аксиоматика" работает только в случае прослушивания учений Будды и их осмысления. Потому третья прамана в наши дни в кое-каких местах вся прям танцует ламбаду).

----------


## Ондрий

> Тогда извольте ставить больше смайиков, а то мы ведь туповатые верующие, не поймём ещё посыла-то)


sapienti sat




> А в чём достоверность непосредственного восприятия видим с т.зр. Будды Шакьямуни? Некоторые вообще не видели ни больших, ни малых его знаков, ни ауры и пр.


не понял вопроса в свете обсуждаемого.



> "Заданная аксиоматика" работает только в случае прослушивания учений Будды и их осмысления.


Аксиоматика вообще не работает как таковая, она задает постулаты. Работают только последующие _манипуляции_ с ними. Заменяем одни на другие, получаем иной вывод.

----------


## Нико

> не понял вопроса в свете обсуждаемого.


Не поняли-таки? мы говорили про религиозность богов? Или про что другое?

----------


## Neroli

> Да пусть хоть какой! А то Вы в себя не верите?


Да я то верю...
На этом основании можно предположить, что я какая-та богиня, и где-то есть культ меня, но кто-то сомневается и все уже всех переубивали там за это?





> Простите меня покорно.
> Сперва хотел четверостишье написать, но вовремя понял, что достойного Вас у меня нынче не получится. Счастья Вам и счастья!


Ну вот. Мое четверостишье пропало  :Cry:

----------


## Лося

> Сперва русик подучить непомешает .


  Русик? Т.е мне надо научиться коверкать наш Могучий и Прекрасный? :Cry:

----------


## Ондрий

> Не поняли-таки? мы говорили про религиозность богов? Или про что другое?


если приходится расшифровывать шутку, то это уже не шутка.

----------


## Фил

Только Рассел в своём позитивизме был тоже почему то более чем уверен  :Frown:

----------

Кузьмич (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Только Рассел в своём позитивизме был тоже почему то более чем уверен


  Это потому что форума на него не было?  Он бы узнал своё лицемерие. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Это тебе не "моноложить", могут и ответить. :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Это потому что форума на него не было?  Он бы узнал своё лицемерие. 
> Это тебе не "моноложить", могут и ответить.


О, но у него то круг общения был ого-го-го... таких форумов не бывает!

----------


## Нико

> если приходится расшифровывать шутку, то это уже не шутка.


Вы всегда отвечаете цитатами из классиков на чётко поставленный вопрос?

----------

Neroli (17.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> О, но у него то круг общения был ого-го-го... таких форумов не бывает!


   Круг общения это не то. Он не сравнится с инет форумом. Важно не кол-во, а бесстрастность, непредвзятость, честность, искренность, который может дать форум.
Нам не видно кто стоит за ником. 

Это примерно как король, переодетый в лохмотья, ходит по городу и непосредственно наблюдает, как живет его народ и что о нем говорят. Понимаете аналогию?
Никто не будет говорить лесть, за славу и звание. Все честно и на равных.

----------


## Нико

> в интерпретации изначального посыла. Там был конкретный шуточный подтекст на тему - если некий феномен достоверен с т.з. непосредственного восприятия (включаем голову и лорик), то вера бессмысленна, вы и так это видите.






> Цитата Сообщение от Нико  Посмотреть сообщение
> Тогда извольте ставить больше смайликов, а то мы ведь туповатые верующие, не поймём ещё посыла-то)





> sapienti sat


A communi observantia non est recedendum

----------


## Ондрий

> A communi observantia non est recedendum


серьезно?

----------


## Нико

> серьезно?


Во-первых, не надо странных схем. Они тут не к месту. Во-вторых, цитата в лурке была переведена неточно. В-третьих, я другое хотела сказать).

----------

Neroli (17.06.2015), Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> это называется одним хорошим словом, но его надо цензурировать.


Ну как можно понять женщину на этом белом свете???? Только нецензурно!

----------


## Shus

> Во-первых, не надо странных схем. Они тут не к месту. Во-вторых, цитата в лурке была переведена неточно. В-третьих, я другое хотела сказать).


Вот самое последнее исследование  Pew Research Center: http://www.pewforum.org/2012/12/18/g...andscape-exec/
На сегодня ничего авторитетнее наверное не найдете (на него все и везде ссылаются).
А вот диаграмма из него (надо понимать, что где-то наверное 98% - это восточный буддизм и тхеравада):

----------


## Нико

> Вот самое последнее исследование  Pew Research Center: http://www.pewforum.org/2012/12/18/g...andscape-exec/
> На сегодня ничего авторитетнее наверное не найдете (на него все и везде ссылаются).
> А вот диаграмма из него (надо понимать, что где-то наверное 98% - это восточный буддизм и тхеравада):


Дело не в этом. Мне примерно известна процентная доля буддистов на планете. Я хотела сказать про правила форума, потому что Ондрий то не шутит, то вдруг шутит).

----------


## Shus

> Дело не в этом. Мне примерно известна процентная доля буддистов на планете. Я хотела сказать про правила форума, потому что Ондрий то не шутит, то вдруг шутит).


"Ну как можно понять женщину на этом белом свете???? Только нецензурно!" (с) Нико

----------


## Ондрий

> Я хотела сказать про правила форума, потому что Ондрий то не шутит, то вдруг шутит).


Даже так. Уже и милицию зовут. Ну дело ваше.

----------


## Нико

> "Ну как можно понять женщину на этом белом свете???? Только нецензурно!" (с) Нико


Это вы хотите сказать, что никто из вас меня не понял? *Зачем мне процентное соотношение буддистов на планете*? Мужчин можно понять только накормив их хорошим ужином и погладив по головке, видимо). Какие ещё тырнеты и хфилософии? Женщина должна быть в двух известных местах!

----------


## Shus

> Это вы хотите сказать, что никто из вас меня не понял? *Зачем мне процентное соотношение буддистов на планете*? Мужчин можно понять только накормив их хорошим ужином и погладив по головке, видимо). Какие ещё тырнеты и хфилософии? Женщина должна быть в двух известных местах!


Ничего не понял, если честно, но извиняюсь, если Вас обидел.

----------

Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Даже так. Уже и милицию зовут. Ну дело ваше.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> молчать, а потом внезапно и не к месту задать вопрос: "Где?" Это будет сродни ПХАТ!, у собеседника точно произойдёт "прямое введение"


Можно еще спросить: "Какие носки?"
Вырубает насмерть.

----------

Neroli (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Можно еще спросить: "Какие носки?"
> Вырубает насмерть.


Не, могут подумать слишком быстро- что хамишь. "Где"- более коварно.

----------

Нико (17.06.2015), Сергей Хос (17.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Можно еще спросить: "Какие носки?"
> Вырубает насмерть.


  Я как то лежал на диване, телевизор смотрел. Где-то позади меня жена кричала, ругалась, чего-то обьясняла в общем злая была.
Через какое-то время я испуганно сказал: "Кто здесь!" 
Мгновенно ситуация изменилась, жена начала смеяться. Потом ещё долго радовалась, что ее полностью проигнорировали как пустое место.

----------


## Neroli

> Не, могут подумать слишком быстро- что хамишь. "Где"- более коварно.


Один знакомый спрашивал: "Где ключи от самолета?"  :Cool:

----------

Дубинин (17.06.2015), Нико (17.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Вы как то напряжены. Диспут это же удовольствие. Я вам радость достовляю.
>   Все действия Татхагатты совершенны, не понять его промысла смертным. За себя он не беспокоится, действия кармы вызывающие страдания на него не распространяются, он запределен сансаре. Но за других, кто попал в беду и страдает в сансаре он переживает, потому что любовь не может вынести страдания живых существ. Он ведь относится к ним как к своим детям.
>   Можно привести пример, как Миларепа возглавлял собрание будд не на Земле, ради помощи людям. Ну это как частный пример перевода деятельности татхагатт на наш менталитет. 
>   Свобода в том что Татхагатта не ограничен ничем, кроме любви, которая связывает всех нас.  Ему даны все силы и все возможности для этого.


Здесь опять ничего не написано каким образом конкретно, вас лично, освобждает то что вы написали в том давнем сообщении.

----------


## ullu

> О, глубоко!
> Но, значит, несуществование в одном месте, предполагает существование в другом.
> Аз Есмь!
> Да и яичницы уже разные.


Ну вот я как бы и подумала, что да, существование в другом. Ну как если посмотреть на стол, существует ли он как стол?
Если стол не существует как стол, то существует как собрание деталей, а детали как собрание атомов, а атомы как собрание частей атомов...и так приходим к пустоте...ну когда заканчиваемделить на части, если надоело.
Но существует ли пустота как пустота , как ничто. А как же стол ? Вот же он. Выходит пустота не существует как пустота, но существует как стол, который не существует как стол, но существует как пустота.
Сон про не сон  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (17.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Здесь опять ничего не написано каким образом конкретно, вас лично, освобждает то что вы написали в том давнем сообщении.


  ullu, Вы меня удивляете. Я же дал определение Свободы.
Повторю. Свобода в том что Татхагатта не ограничен ничем, кроме любви, которая связывает всех нас. Ему даны все силы и все возможности для этого.
Ему это значит мне. Я вечен, ведь я не рождался. Я неуязвим, потому что мое Истинное Тело(Дхармакайи) соткано из нетворных(вне создания и разрушения) энергий.
Я не слеп, потому что я вижу Всё. Я могу проникать всюду, ведь все безграничные и нескончаемые миры внутри моего Ума. Я могу видеть запредельную реальность.
Мне не надо спать, и есть, потому, что Тело не устает и не болеет. Я активен, я сама жизнь и бытие в самом полном представлении.
Я отправляю свои бесконечные иллюзорные тела по всей сансаре, чтобы помогать живым существам обретать правильные взгляды через свои буддовские трюки.

  Ну как, вы удовлетворены таким Освобождением? :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> ullu, Вы меня удивляете. Я же дал определение Свободы.
> Повторю. Свобода в том что Татхагатта не ограничен ничем, кроме любви, которая связывает всех нас. Ему даны все силы и все возможности для этого.
> Ему это значит мне. Я вечен, ведь я не рождался. Я неуязвим, потому что мое Истинное Тело(Дхармакайи) соткано из нетворных(вне создания и разрушения) энергий.
> Я не слеп, потому что я вижу Всё. Я могу проникать всюду, ведь все безграничные и нескончаемые миры внутри моего Ума. Я могу видеть запредельную реальность.
> Мне не надо спать, и есть, потому, что Тело не устает и не болеет. Я активен, я сама жизнь и бытие в самом полном представлении.
> Я отправляю свои бесконечные иллюзорные тела по всей сансаре, чтобы помогать живым существам обретать правильные взгляды через свои буддовские трюки.
> 
>   Ну как, вы удовлетворены таким Освобождением?


Нет, это ерунда какая-то, а не освобождение.

----------

Нико (18.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Нет, это ерунда какая-то, а не освобождение.


  Вас никто не заставляет верить в это и тем более пробуждать это тело.
Это философия близка дальневосточному буддизму и моим взглядам.

----------


## ullu

> ullu, Вы меня удивляете. Я же дал определение Свободы.
> Повторю. Свобода в том что Татхагатта не ограничен ничем, кроме любви, которая связывает всех нас.


За счет чего он не ограничен тремя клешами ? 



> Ему даны все силы и все возможности для этого.
> Ему это значит мне. Я вечен, ведь я не рождался. Я неуязвим, потому что мое Истинное Тело(Дхармакайи) соткано из нетворных(вне создания и разрушения) энергий.
> Я не слеп, потому что я вижу Всё. Я могу проникать всюду, ведь все безграничные и нескончаемые миры внутри моего Ума. Я могу видеть запредельную реальность.
> Мне не надо спать, и есть, потому, что Тело не устает и не болеет. Я активен, я сама жизнь и бытие в самом полном представлении.
> Я отправляю свои бесконечные иллюзорные тела по всей сансаре, чтобы помогать живым существам обретать правильные взгляды через свои буддовские трюки.


Это все описание внешних качеств Самантабхадры. 
Освобождение по вашему это уметь сквозь стены прохдить. Типа вот получу тело , проходящее сквозь стены, и всех потом научу сквозь стены проходить.
Ну научите сквозь стены проходить, размножаться до бесконечности и видеть запредельную реальность, а клеши то куда девать людям ?

----------


## ullu

> Вас никто не заставляет верить в это и тем более пробуждать это тело.
> Это философия близка дальневосточному буддизму и моим взглядам.


Вряд ли дальневосточный буддизм считает причиной сансары что-то, кроме неведения. А у вас везде про сверхспособности, а про то чем неведение устраняется - ничего.
Это как минимум странно, потому что если неведение причина, то сам Бог (логика, карма, разум, Будда, черт или кто угодно ) велел с него начинать и им заканчивать.

----------


## Лося

> За счет чего он не ограничен тремя клешами ? 
> 
> Это все описание внешних качеств Самантабхадры. 
> Освобождение по вашему это уметь сквозь стены прохдить. Типа вот получу тело , проходящее сквозь стены, и всех потом научу сквозь стены проходить.
> Ну научите сквозь стены проходить, размножаться до бесконечности и видеть запредельную реальность, а клеши то куда девать людям ?


  Вопросом про прохождение через стены вы уже дали мне понять, что не поняли что такое Тело Истины.
Оно запредельно нашему бытию. Мы все со всем мирозданием внутри вас и меня.
Клеши относятся к сансарному существованию не истинному. 
В сансаре невозможно сказать что Татхагатта существует или показать на него, как мы это понимаем с нашей позиции.
Правильный ход мысли, это: - мы люди не имеем независимого самосуществования. Но имеем зависимое существование.
По простому говоря мы не те за кого себя выдаем. Будда видит в нас будду или природу будды.

----------


## Лося

> Вряд ли дальневосточный буддизм считает причиной сансары что-то, кроме неведения. А у вас везде про сверхспособности, а про то чем неведение устраняется - ничего.
> Это как минимум странно, потому что если неведение причина, то сам Бог (логика, карма, разум, Будда, черт или кто угодно ) велел с него начинать и им заканчивать.


 У сансары нет причины, т.к. она безначальна. Это философия буддизма. 
Вы пытаетесь найти причину с помощью логики рациональной. Она запредельна нашему пониманию, с позиции изнутри системы.
Но у нас есть знания, как пробудить себя. За это и стоит ухватится.
Неведение годится, для понимания нашего положения. Оно универсально.

----------


## Aion

> А Вы не согласны, что Летов - это не панк?


Нет, конечно же. Летов - самый настоящий панк.

----------


## ullu

> У сансары нет причины, т.к. она безначальна. Это философия буддизма. 
> Вы пытаетесь найти причину с помощью логики рациональной. Она запредельна нашему пониманию, с позиции изнутри системы.
> Но у нас есть знания, как пробудить себя. За это и стоит ухватится.
> Неведение годится, для понимания нашего положения. Оно универсально.


У вс я его пока не вижу, у вас пока сверхсопобности , а знания нет.

----------


## ullu

> Вопросом про прохождение через стены вы уже дали мне понять, что не поняли что такое Тело Истины.
> Оно запредельно нашему бытию. Мы все со всем мирозданием внутри вас и меня.
> Клеши относятся к сансарному существованию не истинному. 
> В сансаре невозможно сказать что Татхагатта существует или показать на него, как мы это понимаем с нашей позиции.
> Правильный ход мысли, это: - мы люди не имеем независимого самосуществования. Но имеем зависимое существование.
> По простому говоря мы не те за кого себя выдаем. Будда видит в нас будду или природу будды.


За счет чего он не ограничен тремя клешами ?
И куда девать клеши людям?

----------


## Фил

> Нет, конечно же. Летов - самый настоящий панк.


Летов талантливый поэт, выбравший в качестве самовыражения форму, чем-то по стилистике напоминающую панк. Если Летов - панк, то это панк в 1 экземпляре. А кто тогда Exploited или Sex Pistols - я не знаю.
Вы знаете еще одного хотя бы поэта-панка?
И они же даже внешне на панков похожи не были с длинными волосами.
Правда есть еще Вантусовские земляки - "Сектор Газа", но это тоже не панк, это сатирическо-клоунское явление, надо сказать весьма значительное.

Летова могут причислять к панку, чтобы хоть как то категоризировать. Так же Хармса и Введенского считали "детскими писателями".  Хотя нередактированный текст "из дома вышел человек с веревкой и мешком" это ахтунг какой недетский  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (18.06.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Летов талантливый поэт, выбравший в качестве самовыражения форму, чем-то по стилистике напоминающую панк. Если Летов - панк, то это панк в 1 экземпляре. А кто тогда Exploited или Sex Pistols - я не знаю.
> Вы знаете еще одного хотя бы поэта-панка?


С чего Вы взяли, что панк - это форма, а не состояние сознания?  
Вот точка зрения самого Летова: 


> Я не считаю, что рок – это музыка или эстетика. Я считаю, что рок – это такое религиозное движение.
> Егор Летов
> 1990 г., журнал "Периферийная нервная система" №2, г. Барнаул

----------

Фил (18.06.2015)

----------


## Алик

Брат жены - панк. Двое детей, хорошая работа. Но, весь в тату, до сих пор по концертам мотается, когда есть возможность. А в остальном, вполне адекватный хлопец.

----------


## Алексей А

> Ну вот я как бы и подумала, что да, существование в другом. Ну как если посмотреть на стол, существует ли он как стол?
> Если стол не существует как стол, то существует как собрание деталей, а детали как собрание атомов, а атомы как собрание частей атомов...и так приходим к пустоте...ну когда заканчиваемделить на части, если надоело.
> Но существует ли пустота как пустота , как ничто. А как же стол ? Вот же он. Выходит пустота не существует как пустота, но существует как стол, который не существует как стол, но существует как пустота.


Если делить на части, скорее придем к пустому пространству, а не пустоте от самобытия.
И дальнейшее рассуждение тоже о пустом пространстве, как матрице для стола, получается.

----------


## Фил

> С чего Вы взяли, что панк - это форма, а не состояние сознания?


Потому что это коммерческий проект Джона Макларена и его жены Вивьен Вествуд придумавших BDSM стилистику из товаров своего секс-шопа.
Ну вот такая у меня классификация. Я не могу Летова в этот ряд поставить.
А Вы не знакомы были случайно с Летовым?

Я на всякий случай, я не пытаюсь ничего доказать, это мое личное восприятие. Творчество Егора Летова мне очень близко. Панк - так панк, мне не суть важно.

----------

Кузьмич (18.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> У вас я его пока не вижу, у вас пока сверхсопобности , а знания нет.


  Вы и не сможете это увидеть. Вы под знанием и омрачением понимаете  не то, что я.




> За счет чего он не ограничен тремя клешами ?
> И куда девать клеши людям?


  Людям надо себя пробудить, таким образом они освободятся от клеш.

Вы понимаете буддизм с позиции малой колесницы.
Приведу доказательства:
  Возьмем ваш пример со стулом, где вы пустоту в буддийском понимании приравняли к пространству. Значит не вышли за рамки системы. Также и с "Я" поступили. 
Следующую фразу например:
 "Человек не имеет независимого самосуществования" вы приравниваете к "Человек не имеет самосуществования"="пустота от самобытия"
Тем самым отбрасываете зависимость от природы будды, или по простому, выкинули самого будду - махаатман с его Я-есть.

Второповоротники связывают понятие "пустота от самобытия" с отсутсвием "Я".
Третьеповоротнки под "пустотой от самобытия" связывают фразу "не имеет независимого самосуществования", т.к. понимают что все, что есть, попадает под зависимость МахаАтмана. Он единственно истинно существующий, без опоры. Таковость. Т.к. все внутри Ума Бодхичитты.

Вот такие дела. :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Людям надо себя пробудить, таким образом они освободятся от клеш.


Отлично, чем они себя пробуждают ?

----------


## ullu

> Если делить на части, скорее придем к пустому пространству, а не пустоте от самобытия.
> И дальнейшее рассуждение тоже о пустом пространстве, как матрице для стола, получается.


А пустое пространство это объект ?

----------


## Лося

> Отлично, чем они себя пробуждают ?


  Духовными практиками.

----------


## Алексей А

> А пустое пространство это объект ?


Объект, но это не та шуньята.

----------

Нико (19.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А пустое пространство это объект ?


 :Smilie:  объект можно определять по разному. Но в практическом смысле - пустое пространство это объект.
Только вот для практического способа не подходит метод "делить на части". 

Практический метод заключается в распознавании признаков, по которым что-либо воспринимается как объект.
Так вот пустое пространство воспринимается по признаку "прекращение контакта с формой".

----------


## Фридегар

> А пустое пространство это объект ?


Если есть субъект, его отделяющий от себя

----------


## ullu

> Духовными практиками.


Каким образом духовные практики пробуждают людей , какой механизм работы духовных практик ?

----------


## ullu

> Объект, но это не та шуньята.


Так речь не про шуньяту, а про пустое место  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Если есть субъект, его отделяющий от себя


Ну да, вопрос то в том и есть сможет ли остаться субъект, когда ему не за что будет зацепиться умом для создания объекта. Пространство же не ограничено, к чему прицепиться чтобы объективизировать ?

----------


## Фридегар

> к чему прицепиться чтобы объективизировать ?


К другим существам. Важно какие существа

----------


## ullu

> К другим существам. Важно какие существа


Какие это живые существа в пустом пространстве без всего ?

----------


## Лося

> Каким образом духовные практики пробуждают людей , какой механизм работы духовных практик ?


  Вы как на допросе партизана. Сколько вас человек? Кто еще знает о освобождении? Кто ваш лидер? :Smilie: 

Для начала правильные воззрения. Дальше пока не будем углубляться.
Сможете ответить, чем отличается познание мудрости пустоты ума от самобытия, от пробуждения?

Ответите, пойдем дальше. 



А не ответите...Пеняйте на себя......

----------


## Нико

> Вы как на допросе партизана. Сколько вас человек? Кто еще знает о освобождении? Кто ваш лидер?
> 
> Для начала правильные воззрения. Дальше пока не будем углубляться.
> Сможете ответить, чем отличается познание мудрости пустоты ума от самобытия, от пробуждения?
> 
> Ответите, пойдем дальше. 
> 
> 
> 
> А не ответите...Пеняйте на себя......


Лося, а можно побольше картинок? А то всё какое-то унылое и почти чёрно-белое вокруг :Cry:

----------


## Aion

> Потому что это коммерческий проект Джона Макларена и его жены Вивьен Вествуд придумавших BDSM стилистику из товаров своего секс-шопа.
> Ну вот такая у меня классификация. Я не могу Летова в этот ряд поставить.


Для Вас панк - лейбл, а для Летова - образ жизни.Чувствуете разницу?



> А Вы не знакомы были случайно с Летовым?


Был знаком. И не только с ним.  :Cool:

----------

Нико (19.06.2015), Фил (19.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Лося, а можно побольше картинок? А то всё какое-то унылое и почти чёрно-белое вокруг


  Вот уже два дня подряд я сижу рисую
Красок много у меня выбирай любую
Я раскрашу целый свет
В самый свой любимый цвет
Оранжевое небо оранжевое море...


Как-то после успешной практики важдраянского помола(ну в понимаете)
Обомлел, мир стал другим. я попал в рай.
Вышел на улицу смотрю на облака, такой кайф.
Смотрю на деревья, такой кайф.
Мир превратился в рай и расцвел всеми красками радости и блаженства.

А всего-то надо подкопить жизненной силы и направить ее вверх. Жизнь сразу поднимается на новый уровень.
Мы сами его можем раскрасить для себя.
Я только против того чтобы зацикливаться на развитии чувственных удовольствий и не возводить это в ранг высокой духовности. 

Ведь впереди гораздо лучшее ждет. :Wink: 

А так, почему бы и не раскрасить чуток. Всё веселей жить.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот уже два дня подряд я сижу рисую
> Красок много у меня выбирай любую
> Я раскрашу целый свет
> В самый свой любимый цвет
> Оранжевое небо оранжевое море...
> 
> 
> Как-то после успешной практики важдраянского помола(ну в понимаете)
> Обомлел, мир стал другим. я попал в рай.
> ...

----------

Neroli (19.06.2015), Лося (19.06.2015), Мяснов (19.06.2015), Нико (19.06.2015), Паня (19.06.2015), Фил (19.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> ...


  Смешно. :Kiss:

----------


## ullu

> Для начала правильные воззрения. ]


Это не описание механизма.

----------


## ullu

> А не ответите...Пеняйте на себя......


Что, отказываетесь доставлять мне удовольствие , чего вдруг ?

----------


## Фил

> Для Вас панк - лейбл, а для Летова - образ жизни.Чувствуете разницу?


Честно говоря нет  :Smilie:  не знаю, что такое "образ жизни панк". По моему так жило большинство художников задолго до появления ребят в кожаных ошейниках. Модильяни, Кручёных, Глазков. Да Маяковский - тот ещё панк, в таком случае. Кто был самый первый панк? Наверное Диоген Синопский!

----------


## Фридегар

> Какие это живые существа в пустом пространстве без всего ?


Мы говорили выше о "субъекте" по отношению к которому всё существует. Значит, уже не пустое пространство, но по крайней мере, субъект там будет. Такого понятия как совершенно пустое пространство, по правде говоря, не существует. Есть пространство без какой-либо формы. Есть пространство, не заполненное ничем из того, что все мы успели узнать. Но это совсем не значит, то там нет ничего другого. Следующего, совершенно нового. Того, ассоциации чего еще не может быть.

----------


## Aion

> Честно говоря нет  не знаю, что такое "образ жизни панк".


Заметно. Так воздержитесь от классификации того, чего не знаете.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Заметно. Так воздержитесь от классификации того, чего не знаете.


Но я знаю как живут панки!
Они ведут либо обычный бюргерский образ жизни, либо - богемный.
А вот что такое "панковский"?

Тогда должны быть аналогично "хипповый", "гранжовый", "хард-корный", "скейтерский" - по количеству субкультур.
Но даже straight edge не выделяется из этого ряда.
У вас в Сибири возможно просто это что-то значит особенное. Особенный круг общения. Но это не универсалия.

Мне нравится как рок охарактеризовал Шнитке:




> - Видишь ли ты в роке элемент болезненности?
> 
> А.Ш. Да, конечно. Хотя в роке - много интересного. Но я уже просто не могу видеть по телевидению все эти кривлянья - такое экстремальничанье, когда ничего экстремального нет. Это уже невыносимо.

----------


## Лося

> Это не описание механизма.


  Для начала нужно правильное воззрение определить. А то можно все попутать. Принять одно за другое.




> Что, отказываетесь доставлять мне удовольствие , чего вдруг ?


  Вы не так поняли. :Smilie: 
  Вы же хотели получать удовольствие в диспуте.
  А если не ответите, придется вас учить. А вам это не нравится.

----------


## Лося

> А вот что такое "панковский"?


  Сидеть на унитазе и пить чай, например с пироженым. 
Т.е. то что выходит за рамки, культурных стереотипов социума. 
   Мне жена рассказывала про панков немного. Она какое то время с ними тусила в молодости и солисткой была в группе "дергать".

----------

Фил (19.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Сидеть на унитазе и пить чай, например с пироженым. 
> Т.е. то что выходит за рамки, культурных стереотипов социума. 
>    Мне жена рассказывала про панков немного. Она какое то время с ними тусила в молодости и солисткой была в группе "дергать".


Я это понимаю, но это далеко не панки изобрели.
Это релятивистский образ жизни. Этим еще киники занимались, а может и до них кто-то еще о ком история не упоминает.
Я не вижу тут ничего специфического "панковского", за исключением аттрибутов субкультуры.

Этим и арт-группы разные занимаются, которые к панкам отношения не имеют, и граффити-райтеры.

----------


## Лося

> Я это понимаю, но это далеко не панки изобрели.
> Это релятивистский образ жизни. Этим еще киники занимались, а может и до них кто-то еще о ком история не упоминает.
> Я не вижу тут ничего специфического "панковского", за исключением аттрибутов субкультуры.
> 
> Этим и арт-группы разные занимаются, которые к панкам отношения не имеют.


  Ок. сдаюсь. Я лишь народный образ дал, упрощенки.

----------


## ullu

> Для начала нужно правильное воззрение определить. А то можно все попутать. Принять одно за другое.


А, вот оно что. Это конечно идеальный вариант для ухода от ответа. Определять правильно воззрение можно до бесконечности.

----------


## Лося

> А, вот оно что. Это конечно идеальный вариант для ухода от ответа. Определять правильно воззрение можно до бесконечности.


  До бесконечности не нужно. Но понимание нужно. Без математики не будет и физики.
Если у вас нет представления о том что такое Пробуждение и кто пробуждается, и зачем это надо, то смысла говорить, как работает метод рановато.

   "Я" для вас это некая совокупность кирпичиков входящих в систему нашего мира. Т.е. сугубо материальное представление. Убери кирпичики и вместо "я" пустота.

Когда я говорю о Пробуждении, то имею ввиду пробуждение "Я". Это праджняпарамита или высшая мудрость. Которая заключается в том, что "Я" существует за пределами формы, пространства, человеческих чувств восприятия и т.п.  Его называют также Бодхичитта.
  А метод высшей тантры, способный пробудить тело Татхагатты начинает работать только с уровня праджняпарамиты. Это уже другая религия.
Хотя метод описан в Шурангама сутре, пока вы не поймете философию праджняпарамиты, вы не сможете понять и метод.

Чтобы не заморачиваться философией, можно принять тот факт что вы спите, а мир вам сниться. Только вы не человек а Татхагатта. И осталось пробудиться.

----------


## Aion

> У вас в Сибири возможно просто это что-то значит особенное. Особенный круг общения. Но это не универсалия.


Да, значит. Особенное отношение к жизни: как поют, так и живут. Сид Вишес в этом отношении мало чем отличается от Егора, Янки или Башлачёва. Насчёт универсалий, их существование разве допускается в прасангике?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (19.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

тем временем.. 

Создана система, способная превратить мысли человека в текстовые сообщения

----------


## Нико

> тем временем.. 
> 
> Создана система, способная превратить мысли человека в текстовые сообщения


Вы издевались, дав такую ссылочку? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ондрий

мимо тещиного дома я без шуток не хожу.... но не в этот раз

----------


## Нико

> мимо тещиного дома я без шуток не хожу.... но не в этот раз


А что там сурьезного такого, не уточните? А мы уже помираем от смеха скуки).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> тем временем.. 
> 
> Создана система, способная превратить мысли человека в текстовые сообщения


И о чем это говорит, по-вашему?

----------


## Ондрий

> И о чем это говорит, по-вашему?


там же написано  :EEK!:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> там же написано


Нет, там ничего не сказано о том, ЧТО ЭТО ЗНАЧИТ *ПО-ВАШЕМУ* )))
В статье - просто описание. А меня интересует концепция, философские последствия, так сказать. ))))

Потому что на мой взгляд, это довольно тривиально и по сути ни чем не отличается от обычного считывания энцефалограммы - принципиальной разницы нет. Вы придаете какое-то особое значение этому достижению? почему?

----------

Neroli (20.06.2015), Нико (19.06.2015), Фил (19.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

Я так понял, там ещё и думать текстом надо. Образы она не переводит. Это не совсем "мысли в текст", это "мысленный текст в текст".

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, там ничего не сказано о том, ЧТО ЭТО ЗНАЧИТ *ПО-ВАШЕМУ* )))
> В статье - просто описание. А меня интересует концепция, философские последствия, так сказать. ))))


так бы сразу и сказали))



> Потому что на мой взгляд, это довольно тривиально и по сути ни чем не отличается от обычного считывания энцефалограммы - принципиальной разницы нет. Вы придаете какое-то особое значение этому достижению? почему?


энцефалограмма это совсем другое, это линейные графики электрической *активности* головного мозга - его общего состояния как  биологического объекта (как кардиограмма и т.д.). В данной статье (и прошлых экспериментах) описано совершенно качественно другое - возможности уже _интерпретации "содержимого" сознания_ считываемого из участков головного мозга. Связь сознания именно с головным мозгом, а не со странными ненаблюдаемыми объектами такими как "сердечные" чакры, я даже не хочу обсуждать, это предмет отдельной дискуссии, причем бесполезной. 

Важность достижения тут в том, что мы можем в перспективе обмениваться информацией без участия традиционных ср-в коммуникациий - речь, жесты, мимика и т.д., а только "силой мысли" пусть и опосредованно техническими устройствами. Второе важное - появляется узенькая такая тропинка к тому моменту когда мы можем приблизиться хоть к какой-то *не-гуманитарной* теории сознания, для этого нужно хотя бы понять - как хранится и обрабатывается информация, как она _интерпретируется сознанием_ и проч. Что вообще означает такое явление как "образ" для сознания, как его можно "объективировать" и т.д. Т.е. даже так - видите ли вы *тоже самое,* что и другой человек глядя на одно и тоже. Можно ли в принципе объективировать образы сознания или нет.. Как строятся эти образы, где же те самые платоновские абстракции? Все это жутко интересно.

Но, если я Вас правильно понял, то Ваш вопрос содержал скрытый подтекст. Нет, это не означает примат материи над сознанием - самое для вас страшное "заблуждение". Это вообще пока ничего не означает в *данном* русле. И я боюсь еще долго не будет означать. Но процесс, как говориться - пошел.

----------

Сергей Хос (19.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я так понял, там ещё и думать текстом надо. Образы она не переводит. Это не совсем "мысли в текст", это "мысленный текст в текст".


устало опускаю руки в пессимизме относительно дальнейших перспектив наукообразных диалогов. Я же вам не далее как в начале недели приводил ссылки на лабораторные опыты по объективной визуализации как раз образов (пока только зрительных). (( ну вот как общаться? Огорчаете вы меня. Не вы конкретно, хоть и в том числе))), а вообще.

Меня вот что пугает. Казалось бы, государство вкладывает огромные деньги в бесплатное и довольно неплохое относительно образование, а на выходе мы получаем такую дремучесть, такой компот суеверий и мизологии - хоть стой, хоть падай. Вроде бы и 21й век на дворе, и люди не пребывают во мраке как жители африканских племен, но вот поди ж ты. 

Часто прихожу к нехорошей мысли о социальном дарвинизме с ограничением доступа к обязательному образованию до 7ми лет, дальше - платное хоть и не дорогое, т.к. деньги на образование государством по факту вылетают просто на ветер, лучше бы оно на эти деньги  расширило именные стипендии талантливым студентам и финансировало бы науку.

----------


## Нико

> энцефалограмма это совсем другое, это линейные графики электрической активности головного мозга - его общего состояния как биологического объекта (как кардиограмма и т.д.). В данной статье (и прошлых экспериментах) описано совершенно качественно другое - возможности уже интерпретации "содержимого" сознания считываемого из участков головного мозга. Связь сознания именно с головным мозгом, а не со странными ненаблюдаемыми объектами как "сердечные" чакры, я даже не хочу обсуждать, это предмет отдельной дискуссии. Важность достижения тут в том, что мы можем в перспективе обмениваться информацией без участия традиционных ср-в коммуникациий - речь, жесты, мимика и т.д., а только "силой мысли" пусть и опосредованно техническими устройствами. Второе важное - появляется слабая тропинка к тому моменту когда мы можем приблизиться хоть к какой-то не-гуманитарной теории сознания, для этого нужно хотя бы понять - как хранится и обрабатывается информация, как она интерпретируется сознанием и проч.
> 
> Но, если я Вас правильно понял, то Ваш вопрос содержал скрытый подтекст. Нет, это не означает примат материи над сознанием - самое для вас страшное "заблуждение". Это вообще пока ничего не означает в данном русле. И я боюсь еще долго не будет означать. Но процесс, как говориться - пошел.


Вот смотрите, что вы пишете тут. Во-первых, вы сразу же идентифицируете сознание с головным мозгом, что есть заблуждение.
Во-вторых, предлагаемые вами "слабые" варианты обмена информацией "без участия т.н. ср-в коммуникаций" как раз и предполагают ненавидимую вами идею ясновидения. А для этого учёные не нужны, эмахо!)

----------


## Фил

> устало опускаю руки в пессимизме относительно дальнейших перспектив наукообразных диалогов. Я же вам не далее как в начале недели приводил ссылки на лабораторные опыты по объективной визуализации как раз образов (пока только зрительных). (( ну вот как общаться? Огорчаете вы меня. Не вы конкретно, хоть и в том числе))), а вообще.
> 
> Меня вот что пугает. Казалось бы, государство вкладывает огромные деньги в бесплатное и довольно неплохое относительно образование, а на выходе мы получаем такую дремучесть, такой компот суеверий и мизологии - хоть стой, хоть падай. Вроде бы и 21й век на дворе, и люди не пребывают во мраке как жители африканских племен, но вот поди ж ты. 
> 
> Часто прихожу к нехорошей мысли о социальном дарвинизме с ограничением доступа к обязательному образованию до 7ми лет, дальше - платное хоть и не дорогое, т.к. деньги на образование государством по факту вылетают просто на ветер, лучше бы оно на эти деньги  расширило именные стипендии талантливым студентам и финансировало бы науку.


Что то пропустил я... не помню.

21 век... со времен Афинской Школы сплошной декаданс. Где прогресс? Огюст Конт?!
Нет. В технологиях то преуспели, и Вы хотите с помощью машины основные вопросы философии решить? Образование учит механическому мышлению, что тут удивляться. Геометрия и математика суть те же самые суеверия только сакрализованные до такой степени, что в них никто не сомневается, вот Вы например.

----------

Нико (20.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Что то пропустил я... не помню.
> 
> 21 век... со времен Афинской Школы сплошной декаданс.
> Нет. В технологиях то преуспели, и Вы хотите с помощью машины основные вопросы философии решить?


у вас фиксация на искусственной баталии "физики-лирики". ее нет для людей умных, она есть для тех кто себя чувствует _неуверенно или фанатиков_. мысль глубока - попробуйте над ней подумать.




> Образование учит механическому мышлению, что тут удивляться. 
> *Геометрия и математика суть те же самые суеверия* только сакрализованные до такой степени, что в них никто не сомневается, вот Вы например.


ой. 
ой.. 
оооой.
куда я попал.

----------

Vladiimir (20.06.2015), Сергей Хос (20.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> ой. 
> ой.. 
> оооой.
> куда я попал.


  :Big Grin:  Вы попали в секту!!!! Теперь вас надо реабилитировать.

----------


## Нико

> Вы попали в секту!!!! Теперь вас надо реабилитировать.


Лося, а Вы не там же случайно? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Лося

> Лося, а Вы не там же случайно?


  Ну а куда-ж я денусь. Я вместе с вами друзья мои. :Kiss: 
Из нашей секты не вырваться. Даже Дворкин уже Ондрию не поможет.
Мы манипулируем сознанием. Мы заставляем верить в невероятное.

----------


## Фил

> у вас фиксация на искусственной баталии "физики-лирики". ее нет для людей умных, она есть для тех кто себя чувствует _неуверенно или фанатиков_. мысль глубока - попробуйте над ней подумать.
> 
> ой. 
> ой.. 
> оооой.
> куда я попал.


Конечно я чувствую себя неуверенно, когда строят замок из песка и говорят "вот смотрите какая замечательная крепость, мы там будем жить!" Вместо того, чтобы честно сказать " мы ничего так и не умеем, построили тут какую то херню кособокую - но вдруг на что сгодится? Может дождь переждать там? Понимаем, что завтра она развалится, но дальше может еще чего придумаем, другого то все равно ничего нет...."

И кто еще фанатик?
Я - реалист.

----------

Нико (20.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Важность достижения тут в том, что мы можем в перспективе обмениваться информацией без участия традиционных ср-в коммуникациий - речь, жесты, мимика и т.д., а только "силой мысли" пусть и опосредованно техническими устройствами.


По моему, технические устройства тут лишние, надо прямо из мозга в мозг.  А то с приборами будет как у гугл-переводчика выходить.  :Smilie: 

Становится немного понятно про телепатию и немного непонятно почему она почти не развита, раз мысль по сути материальна. 
Но тут еще вопрос... сигнал, который ловят приборы - это и есть сама мысль? Или это некоторое "реликтовое излучение" возникающее при думании. Оно "соответствующее" мысли, но все же остаточное и поэтому процент распознавания так невелик.





> как хранится и обрабатывается информация, как она интерпретируется сознанием и проч.


А вот это настораживает. Обязательно постараются изобрести прибор вкладывающий в мозг "нужные" мысли.  :EEK!: 


Если оставаться в рамках буддизма, то возникает ощущение, что мозг (тело) - это рояль, а сознание пианист, и человечество наконец-то научилось настаиваться на нужный диапазон, чтобы за нажатием клавиш следить.
Либо наш рояль все же синтезатор))

----------

Лося (20.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> И кто еще фанатик?
> Я - реалист.


Фил, простите мне мой хранцузский, но вы по-моему "кукуист"  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> ...
> Если оставаться в рамках буддизма, то возникает ощущение, что мозг (тело) - это рояль, а сознание пианист, и человечество наконец-то научилось настаиваться на нужный диапазон, чтобы за нажатием клавиш следить.
> Либо наш рояль все же синтезатор))


  Мастера высокого уровня, способны на большом расстоянии управлять под гипнозом другими людьми. Контролировать их. 
  Значит сознание нечто большее и стоит в "стороне" от рояля(синтезатора).
  Возможно в далеком будущем этим вопросом тоже займутся научно. Но скорее всего в то далекое время реальность будет описана учеными совсем другими формулами и понятиями, чем сейчас.
Т.е. по сути наука будет все ближе подходить к Наблюдателю, но этот процесс бесконечен. Это как предел скорости света, чем дальше, тем сложнее  разгоняться из-за увеличивающейся массы.
Также и с наукой, чем ближе к Наблюдателю тем сложнее описать это формулами, пусть даже и иррациональными.

----------


## Нико

> Фил, простите мне мой хранцузский, но вы по-моему "кукуист"


Что это ты так с Филом? Он почти единственный человек на БФ, который старается придерживаться прасангики. Такие люди как золото, Оля!

----------

Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, простите мне мой хранцузский, но вы по-моему "кукуист"


Хи-хи-хи
Хо-хо-хо
Бва-ха-ха 
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Лося

> Хи-хи-хи
> Хо-хо-хо
> Бва-ха-ха


 перевожу для окружающих. 
 Филу не смешно. :Smilie:

----------

Паня (20.06.2015), Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Мастера высокого уровня, способны на большом расстоянии управлять под гипнозом другими людьми. Контролировать их. 
>   Значит сознание нечто большее и стоит в "стороне" от рояля(синтезатора).


Значит есть пианисты, способные играть на чужих инструментах. Вы сталкивались лично?

----------


## Neroli

> Что это ты так с Филом? Он *почти единственный человек на БФ*, который *старается придерживаться прасангики*. Такие люди как золото, Оля!


Если это так, то для меня прасангика - это самый бредовый бред, из когда-либо встреченных мною.  :Big Grin: 
И потом, совсем не хотела обидеть уважаемого Фила. Я прекрасно отделяю Фила от его прасангики)) Это был кукумплимент, еси чо))

----------

Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> то для меня прасангика - это самый бредовый бред, из когда-либо встреченных мною.


Вот тебе раз  :Frown:

----------

Нико (20.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Вот тебе раз


Вам за прасангику обидно или за меня?  :Smilie:

----------


## Лося

> Значит есть пианисты, способные играть на чужих инструментах. Вы сталкивались лично?


  Да. Знаю других, и даже сам попадал. Чувство что не мысли контролируют, а волю.
Вроде разум сопротивляется своей волей, а потом нечто более сильное побеждает и уже делаешь не сознательно. 
Тот Мастер, объяснял, что сознанием животных управлять проще, чем человеком. Но все равно не сложно.
Когда сознание в тысячи раз сильнее человеческого, то там другие возможности открываются.

----------

Neroli (20.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вам за прасангику обидно или за меня?


За всех.
А прочитайте "70 строф о пустотности" Нагарджуны. 
И Артур Абагян её надиктовал - послушать можно.
Неужели не проникнитесь?

----------

Нико (20.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> За всех.
> А прочитайте "70 строф о пустотности" Нагарджуны. 
> И Артур Абагян её надиктовал - послушать можно.
> Неужели не проникнитесь?


Меня прасангика в вашем исполнении травмирует. Либо я бестолковая.  :Smilie:  
Давайте не будем развивать тему, а? Ничего хорошего все равно не выйдет.

----------


## Максим&

> устало опускаю руки в пессимизме относительно дальнейших перспектив наукообразных диалогов. Я же вам не далее как в начале недели приводил ссылки на лабораторные опыты по объективной визуализации как раз образов (пока только зрительных). (( ну вот как общаться? Огорчаете вы меня. Не вы конкретно, хоть и в том числе))), а вообще.
> 
> Меня вот что пугает. Казалось бы, государство вкладывает огромные деньги в бесплатное и довольно неплохое относительно образование, а на выходе мы получаем такую дремучесть, такой компот суеверий и мизологии - хоть стой, хоть падай. Вроде бы и 21й век на дворе, и люди не пребывают во мраке как жители африканских племен, но вот поди ж ты. 
> 
> Часто прихожу к нехорошей мысли о социальном дарвинизме с ограничением доступа к обязательному образованию до 7ми лет, дальше - платное хоть и не дорогое, т.к. деньги на образование государством по факту вылетают просто на ветер, лучше бы оно на эти деньги  расширило именные стипендии талантливым студентам и финансировало бы науку.


Можно ещё вот это добавить:-)

----------

Neroli (20.06.2015), Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Меня прасангика в вашем исполнении травмирует. Либо я бестолковая.  
> Давайте не будем развивать тему, а? Ничего хорошего все равно не выйдет.


Мы не будем, конечно, развивать эту тему, только от чего травмирование? 0т того, что нас мало, что ли? Такие люди, способные постичь воззрение, редки, как лотосы _утпала_. И более того, на БФ есть и другие, принимающие воззрение МП, только они это скрывают по каким-то своим соображениям))).

----------

Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## ullu

> До бесконечности не нужно. Но понимание нужно. Без математики не будет и физики.
> Если у вас нет представления о том что такое Пробуждение и кто пробуждается, и зачем это надо, то смысла говорить, как работает метод рановато.
> 
>    "Я" для вас это некая совокупность кирпичиков входящих в систему нашего мира. Т.е. сугубо материальное представление. Убери кирпичики и вместо "я" пустота.
> 
> Когда я говорю о Пробуждении, то имею ввиду пробуждение "Я". Это праджняпарамита или высшая мудрость. Которая заключается в том, что "Я" существует за пределами формы, пространства, человеческих чувств восприятия и т.п.  Его называют также Бодхичитта.
>   А метод высшей тантры, способный пробудить тело Татхагатты начинает работать только с уровня праджняпарамиты. Это уже другая религия.
> Хотя метод описан в Шурангама сутре, пока вы не поймете философию праджняпарамиты, вы не сможете понять и метод.
> 
> Чтобы не заморачиваться философией, можно принять тот факт что вы спите, а мир вам сниться. Только вы не человек а Татхагатта. И осталось пробудиться.


Ну вы скажите, а там разберемся рано или нет. 

Вообще я что-то уже устала из вас ответ вытягивать, как будто он мне нужен. Не хотите, как хотите. Всего хорошего.

----------


## Лося

> Ну вы скажите, а там разберемся рано или нет. 
> 
> Вообще я что-то уже устала из вас ответ вытягивать, как будто он мне нужен. Не хотите, как хотите. Всего хорошего.


  Всего хорошего, ullu!
Пишите если что.

----------


## Нико

> Всего хорошего, ullu!
> Пишите если что.


Лося, я Вас поругаю немножко, можно? Когда Вы пишете несвязные посты, коих уже было много отмечено, а потом думаете, что другие могут понять Вашу "мысль", это чуть-чуть бредово. Ullu уже 150 лет на форуме, а у Вас даже нет традиции, и сообщений у Вас всего 164. Я не говорю, что это плохо, просто старайтесь выражаться так, чтобы собеседники Вас понимали, ок? Ничего личного).

----------


## Лося

> Лося, я Вас поругаю немножко, можно? Когда Вы пишете несвязные посты, коих уже было много отмечено, а потом думаете, что другие могут понять Вашу "мысль", это чуть-чуть бредово. Ullu уже 150 лет на форуме, а у Вас даже нет традиции, и сообщений у Вас всего 164. Я не говорю, что это плохо, просто старайтесь выражаться так, чтобы собеседники Вас понимали, ок? Ничего личного).


  Хорошо! Просто я понял что ей тяжело будет меня понимать, и не хочу её огорчать. У неё другое воспитание духовное(чаша полна). Другая кармическая предрасположенность, если можно так выразиться.
  Это вполне нормальное явление. Ведь мы уже состоявшиеся личности. 
 Я подергал за струнки(диспут), инструмент не настроен, музыка не звучит, либо я не умею играть на этом инструменте. И отошел в сторону.

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо! Просто я понял что ей тяжело будет меня понимать, и не хочу её огорчать. У неё другое воспитание духовное(чаша полна). Другая кармическая предрасположенность, если можно так выразиться.
>   Это вполне нормальное явление. Ведь мы уже состоявшиеся личности. 
>  Я подергал за струнки(диспут), инструмент не настроен, музыка не звучит, либо я не умею играть на этом инструменте. И отошел в сторону.


Не надо лишний раз "дёргать за струнки". Уллу я знаю, а Вас нет. Уллу давно практикует, и это всем известно, так что будьте любезны это учитывать, ок? Надеюсь на понимание.

----------


## Паня

> Я подергал за струнки(диспут), инструмент не настроен, музыка не звучит, либо я не умею играть на этом инструменте. И отошел в сторону.

----------

Нико (20.06.2015), Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> только от чего травмирование?


 Это тот самый "страх Пустоты".  Проще как в детстве спрятаться в уютный картонный "домик" - коробку из под холодильника. Меня тоже периодически накрывает. Сам бы не осилил.

----------

Нико (20.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если это так, то для меня прасангика - это самый бредовый бред, из когда-либо встреченных мною.


Надо просто понимать область применения.
Прасангика - всего лишь метод показать пустотность любых ментальных конструктов, и в этой области она представляет собой вполне годный инструмент.
Просто он не всем нужен. А фанаты от прасангики пытаются возвести этот метод в ранг абсолюта. Результаты и правда получаются довольно бредовыми - стоит затронуть сферу онтологии, и система начинает пробуксовывать. А записные прасангики важно "надувают щеки", как Киса Воробьянинов на заседании "Меча и орала", и с высокомерно изрекают: Да вы, мол, ничего не понимаете в философии ))))

А на самом-то деле прасанга разработана именно для того, чтобы продемонстрировать неописуемость онтологической сферы методами ментального конструирования, а вовсе не для отрицания этой сферы как таковой.
То есть ровно для противоположного тому, для чего фанаты от прасанги пытаются ее использовать.
Вот в их изложении и получается то, что вы видите как бред.

----------

Neroli (20.06.2015), Лося (20.06.2015), Ондрий (20.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Если это так, то для меня прасангика - это самый бредовый бред, из когда-либо встреченных мною. 
> И потом, совсем не хотела обидеть уважаемого Фила. Я прекрасно отделяю Фила от его прасангики)) Это был кукумплимент, еси чо))


Зрите в корень и все разъяснится  :Smilie: (далее см. курсив):

Чандракирти "Введение в мадхьямику"
Из предисловия переводчика

"При объяснении своих концепций прасангики демонстрируют присущий только им специфический способ пребывания в срединности, в которой они, в соответствии с идеями сутр, пребывают, не пребывая. Поскольку в конечном счете все идеи, равно как и их отрицание или утверждение, не являются подлинно истинными, то они устанавливают в истинности не путем отрицания или утверждения неких идей, а через отрицание признаваемости их истинности другими людьми. 
Поэтому они рассматривают концепции других школ и подвергают их критике, вскрывают их внутреннюю противоречивость и абсурдность, исходя только из идей своих оппонентов, а не из своих собственных. Так, например, при отвержении крайности существования они отрицают не саму идею существования, а ее признание другими. 
Исходя из этой же мысли об отсутствии истинности существования, прасангики, в отличие от представителей других школ, полагают возможным существование утверждения и отрицания только как лишенных истинности существования, поскольку имеющее место истинно является независимым, не может возникать, исчезать, действовать. 
_Поэтому, по мнению прасангиков, только они, верно понимающие утверждение и отрицание, имеют право утверждать или отрицать, не противореча самим себе. Это объясняет, почему прасангики полагают приемлемым для себя подвергать критике идеи других и создавать собственные концепции._"

----------

Neroli (20.06.2015), Лося (20.06.2015), Сергей Хос (20.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> .....редки, как лотосы _утпала_.....


А чем они редки? Очень распространенное растение (не водяной гиацинт конечно, но тоже зарослями).
И к тому же,  во-первых это растения к лотосам не имеет отношение и на них ни разу не похоже (просто такое поэтческое название), т.к. это лилия (семейство кувшинковых).
Во-вторых из-за своих "психоактивных" свойств включено в РФ в "Перечень наркотических средств".
Вот она, красавица: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Голубой_лотос

----------

Дубинин (20.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Зрите в корень и все разъяснится (далее см. курсив):
> 
> Чандракирти "Введение в мадхьямику"
> Из предисловия переводчика
> 
> "При объяснении своих концепций прасангики демонстрируют присущий только им специфический способ пребывания в срединности, в которой они, в соответствии с идеями сутр, пребывают, не пребывая. Поскольку в конечном счете все идеи, равно как и их отрицание или утверждение, не являются подлинно истинными, то они устанавливают в истинности не путем отрицания или утверждения неких идей, а через отрицание признаваемости их истинности другими людьми. 
> Поэтому они рассматривают концепции других школ и подвергают их критике, вскрывают их внутреннюю противоречивость и абсурдность, исходя только из идей своих оппонентов, а не из своих собственных. Так, например, при отвержении крайности существования они отрицают не саму идею существования, а ее признание другими. 
> Исходя из этой же мысли об отсутствии истинности существования, прасангики, в отличие от представителей других школ, полагают возможным существование утверждения и отрицания только как лишенных истинности существования, поскольку имеющее место истинно является независимым, не может возникать, исчезать, действовать. 
> _Поэтому, по мнению прасангиков, только они, верно понимающие утверждение и отрицание, имеют право утверждать или отрицать, не противореча самим себе. Это объясняет, почему прасангики полагают приемлемым для себя подвергать критике идеи других и создавать собственные концепции._"


А кто там переводчиком был?)

----------


## Нико

> А чем они редки? Очень распространенное растение (не водяной гиацинт конечно, но тоже зарослями).
> И к тому же,  во-первых это растения к лотосам не имеет отношение и на них ни разу не похоже (просто такое поэтческое название), т.к. это лилия (семейство кувшинковых).
> Во-вторых из-за своих "психоактивных" свойств включено в РФ в "Перечень наркотических средств".
> Вот она, красавица: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Голубой_лотос


Вы, как всегда, исследуете детали, за что Вам полный респект).

----------

Shus (20.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Надо просто понимать область применения.
> Прасангика - всего лишь метод показать пустотность любых ментальных конструктов, и в этой области она представляет собой вполне годный инструмент.
> Просто он не всем нужен. А фанаты от прасангики пытаются возвести этот метод в ранг абсолюта. Результаты и правда получаются довольно бредовыми - стоит затронуть сферу онтологии, и система начинает пробуксовывать. А записные прасангики важно "надувают щеки", как Киса Воробьянинов на заседании "Меча и орала", и с высокомерно изрекают: Да вы, мол, ничего не понимаете в философии ))))
> 
> А на самом-то деле прасанга разработана именно для того, чтобы продемонстрировать неописуемость онтологической сферы методами ментального конструирования, а вовсе не для отрицания этой сферы как таковой.
> То есть ровно для противоположного тому, для чего фанаты от прасанги пытаются ее использовать.
> Вот в их изложении и получается то, что вы видите как бред.


Далай-лама тот ещё фанат прасанги получается... Тогда мне лучше быть в этом фэн-клубе).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А кто там переводчиком был?)


Донец, а что? ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Далай-лама тот ещё фанат прасанги получается... Тогда мне лучше быть в этом фэн-клубе).


В том-то и дело, что фанатики обычно довольно нелепо смотрятся на фоне своих кумиров. )))

----------

Ондрий (20.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В том-то и дело, что фанатики обычно довольно нелепо смотрятся на фоне своих кумиров. )))


И?

----------


## Нико

> Донец, а что? ))))


Не совсем корректное предисловие, имхо, конечно, только имхо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И?


Ничего, просто наблюдение. )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не совсем корректное предисловие, имхо, конечно, только имхо.


Ну конечно, куда уж Донцу до вас с Филом )))
Что он вообще может понимать в прасанге?

----------


## Нико

> Ну конечно, куда уж Донцу до вас с Филом )))
> Что он вообще может понимать в прасанге?


При чём тут мы с Филом? Предисловие Донца не совсем корректно, говорю, именно потому, что он как пратьекабудда сам до всего докапывался.

----------

Сергей Хос (20.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ничего, просто наблюдение. )))


У меня их тоже полно, не сомневайся.)

----------

Сергей Хос (20.06.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Зрите в корень и все разъяснится (далее см. курсив):
> 
> Чандракирти "Введение в мадхьямику"
> Из предисловия переводчика
> 
> "При объяснении своих концепций прасангики демонстрируют присущий только им специфический способ пребывания в срединности, в которой они, в соответствии с идеями сутр, пребывают, не пребывая. Поскольку в конечном счете все идеи, равно как и их отрицание или утверждение, не являются подлинно истинными, то они устанавливают в истинности не путем отрицания или утверждения неких идей, а через отрицание признаваемости их истинности другими людьми. 
> Поэтому они рассматривают концепции других школ и подвергают их критике, вскрывают их внутреннюю противоречивость и абсурдность, исходя только из идей своих оппонентов, а не из своих собственных. Так, например, при отвержении крайности существования они отрицают не саму идею существования, а ее признание другими. 
> Исходя из этой же мысли об отсутствии истинности существования, прасангики, в отличие от представителей других школ, полагают возможным существование утверждения и отрицания только как лишенных истинности существования, поскольку имеющее место истинно является независимым, не может возникать, исчезать, действовать. 
> _Поэтому, по мнению прасангиков, только они, верно понимающие утверждение и отрицание, имеют право утверждать или отрицать, не противореча самим себе. Это объясняет, почему прасангики полагают приемлемым для себя подвергать критике идеи других и создавать собственные концепции._"


Это похоже на "скользких угрей" времён Шакьямуни или на эдакий агностицизм?

----------


## Нико

> Это тот самый "страх Пустоты".  Проще как в детстве спрятаться в уютный картонный "домик" - коробку из под холодильника. Меня тоже периодически накрывает. Сам бы не осилил.


Ничего, вместе осилим. Я же есть пока что). За неимением Балакирева, с которым вчера меня пытался сравнить г-н Ондрий в виде своеобразного "комплимента".

А вообще, если у человека не очень много заслуг, при первом постижении пустоты (даже, возможно, не прямом), его охватывает сильный страх, и тогда он даже хватается за свою одежду, чтобы убедиться в том, что он "тут ещё есть". Если заслуг больше, возникает большая радость).

----------

Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Это похоже на "скользких угрей" времён Шакьямуни или на эдакий агностицизм?


"Скользкие угри" - это пра- или прото-прасангики. :Smilie:

----------

Максим& (20.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> По моему, технические устройства тут лишние, надо прямо из мозга в мозг.  А то с приборами будет как у гугл-переводчика выходить.


не придирайтесь, люди только начали исследования. Ваши глаза и уши - тот же гугл-переводчик, вы же не наблюдаете внешние предметы сразу мозгом? _Гарантированно_ есть только сознание - самоосознавание.. (что оно - пока непонятно), а все остальное - посредники для связи с "внешним" миром, _доказать_ объективную реальность которого довольно затруднительно. Но и солипсизм как концепция имеет массу проблем. Сидим на попе ровно и ждем от умных результатов))) Или дерзаем сами в меру своих способностей.




> Становится немного понятно про телепатию и немного непонятно почему она почти не развита, раз мысль по сути материальна.


а тут уже надо вспоминать школьный курс химии и физики. Мощность эл.тока в организме слишком мала для непосредственной передачи на расстояние, поэтому нужны усилители-ретрансляторы. Впрочем, в отдаленном будущем несомненно разработают такие гаджеты для обмена не-вербальной информацией. В бионические проекты DARPA очень сильно вкладывается. Что касается телепатической "магии" без внешних костылей - электричество не подходит как переносчик информации. Нужна другая физика. Современная пока не годится для сверхсветовых перемещений, прохождений сквозь стены, левитаций и т.д. Магия, как я уже писал ранее, перестает быть магией когда становится понятным механизм ее работы.




> Но тут еще вопрос... сигнал, который ловят приборы - это и есть сама мысль? Или это некоторое "реликтовое излучение" возникающее при думании. Оно "соответствующее" мысли, но все же остаточное и поэтому процент распознавания так невелик.


Никто не знает, рано такие вопросы задавать, цивилизация наша только в начале пути _нормального, работоспособного_ освоения и осмысления окружающей реальности. Идей полно, да толку пока мало. Включая "волшебников", которые вот все знают, но ничего не могут))).





> А вот это настораживает. Обязательно постараются изобрести прибор вкладывающий в мозг "нужные" мысли.


Однозначно сделают. Абсолютно в этом уверен.  Хищные вещи века (С) - классика.




> Если оставаться в рамках буддизма, то возникает ощущение, что мозг (тело) - это рояль, а сознание пианист, и человечество наконец-то научилось настаиваться на нужный диапазон, чтобы за нажатием клавиш следить.
> Либо наш рояль все же синтезатор))


Это просто досужие домыслы и вкусовщина. Может так, а может и не так, а может и разэдак - все должно быть доказано своей _работоспособностью_. Болтовня же стоит не дорого для болтающих, но может быть фатальна для внимающих.

----------

Neroli (20.06.2015), Дубинин (20.06.2015), Лося (20.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

и вообще наделять ученых некими св-вами недалекости, как делают тут некоторые, мол, фи, что с них взять - они ничего не знают, могут именно что  только недалекие люди. Ученые-то как раз имеют отличное _комплексное_ образование, включающее гуманитарные науки и доказали качество своего ума диссертациями и работой в иссл.центрах. А вот качества ума "критиков" ученых выглядят довольно жалко, это помимо полного провала _уже даже в среднем образовании,_ что я тут постоянно и наблюдаю.

Нужен закон об обязательной переаттестации за два последних курса школы. И тем более - ВУЗа. Не сдал каждые 5 лет историю, математику, физику, химию, биологию, вузовскую специальность (можно взять хоть один-два предмета на выбор) - выплачивай часть суммы которую на тебя потратило государство когда бесплатно тебя "образовывало". И так до тех пор пока не выплатишь.

----------

Shus (20.06.2015), Vladiimir (20.06.2015), Дубинин (20.06.2015), Сергей Хос (20.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> и вообще наделять ученых некими св-вами недалекости, как делают тут некоторые, мол, фи, что с них взять - они ничего не знают, могут как разименно что  только недалекие люди. Ученые-то как раз имеют отличное _комплексное_ образование, включая гуманитарные науки и доказали качество своего ума диссертациями и работой в иссл.центрах. А вот качества ума "критиков" ученых выглядят как раз довольно жалко, это помимо полного провала уже даже в среднем образовании..


ЕС Далай-лама, "фанат прасангики", придерживается тоже такого мнения. Г-н Ондрий не одинок в своём страдальческом вопле про "презренных учёных".)

----------


## Ондрий

Нико, прекратите пожалуйста клеветать на меня и на прочих. Я нигде не называл ЕСДЛ фанатиком прасангики, это ваши придумки видимо из желания меня хоть как-то задеть. Фанатики это те кто доказывает свою точку зрения не понимая ее сути. И уж точно ЕСДЛ к таким не относиться. Но вы подумайте - кто бы мог)))

----------

Сергей Хос (20.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, прекратите пожалуйста клеветать на меня и на прочих. Я нигде не называл ЕСДЛ фанатиком прасангики, это ваши придумки. Фанатики это те кто доказывает свою точку зрения не понимая ее сути. И уж точно ЕСДЛ к таким не относиться. Но вы подумайте - кто бы мог)))


А чего это мы сегодня такие сердитые? Я не про вас говорила, наоборот даже, поддержала вашу точку зрения на вещи. Вам не угодишь).

----------

Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

бу бу бу ))))

----------


## Фил

> и вообще наделять ученых некими св-вами недалекости, как делают тут некоторые, мол, фи, что с них взять - они ничего не знают


 Если Вы про меня - то я этого не говорил. 
Я говорил о том, что наука, как область человеческой деятельности, имеет свою область применения.
Ученый много чего могут и умеют, поставлены миллионы экспериментов.

Но Вы же не ответите мне на вопрос, на каком основании Вы ставите науку во главу угла?
На том основании что она делает жизнь комфортной?
Колдун-Дубинин тоже делает жизнь людей комфортной.
Много чего еще помимо науки, делает жизнь людей комфортной.

Вы говорите о якобы потраченных впустую деньгах на образовании.
С теми же самыми посылками можно говорить о выброшенных в черную дыру Церна миллиардах.

Наука сегодня заняла место религии, и как в средневековье вопрос существования Бога даже не обсуждался, так же и сейчас не обсуждаются аксиомы Евклидовой геометрии. И точно так же сейчас, человек ставящий под сомнения основания научного мировоззрения в лучшем случае поднимается на смех, поскольку оскорбляются "чувства верующих".

Я уважаю ученых, потому что это камикадзе, которые жертвуют собой "чтобы жили другие". Это гибрид Сизифа-Тантала и Прометея.
Но это их личный выбор и они отдают себе в этом отчёт.

----------

Нико (20.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> бу бу бу ))))


Где?

----------


## Фил

> Нужен закон об обязательной переаттестации за два последних курса школы. И тем более - ВУЗа. Не сдал каждые 5 лет историю, математику, физику, химию, биологию, вузовскую специальность (можно взять хоть один-два предмета на выбор) - выплачивай часть суммы которую на тебя потратило государство когда бесплатно тебя "образовывало". И так до тех пор пока не выплатишь.


А если Вы следите за реформами в области образования - то скоро так и будет.
Только это приведет к еще большему расслоению и кастовости. Образованию гетто и рабов - это идеал Просвещения ?!  :EEK!: 
Ученые всего мира работают не для людей, а для каких-то своих фальсифицируемых из пальца высосанных теорий, которые будут растоптаны и смыты в унитаз при следующей смене научной парадигмы? Разве?

----------


## Нико

> Я уважаю ученых, потому что это камикадзе, которые жертвуют собой "чтобы жили другие". Это гибрид Сизифа-Тантала и Прометея.
> Но это их личный выбор и они отдают себе в этом отчёт.


Фил, "камикадзе" - это не учёные, а мы. Так получилось. Учёные всю жизнь проводят с приборами и вычислениями, им даже за это дают гранты и нобелевские премии. Нам никто ничего не даст, только пошлют куда подальше много, много раз. Се ля ви).

----------

Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

@*Ондрий*, а что Вам важнее в науке: результат или теория?
Мне кажется, что теория - это исключительно по бедности, от нехватки вычислительных средств, приходилось изобретать такой инструмент.
Как только вычислительных средств станет достаточно (а это сейчас происходит) - то надобность в теории пропадет, будут получать сразу же эмпирические результаты.
Сейчас это и так происходит в бизнесе при построении финансовых прогнозов - главное, чтобы работало, а почему работает - это уже никому не интересно. Работает - и пусть себе работает, какая разница, какую теорию под это подвести, тем более что их может быть более чем одна да еще и противоречащих друг-другу. Деньги считать надо, а не теоретизировать.

И чем тогда станет наука?
Компьютерной статистической программой для обработки телеметрии?

----------


## Фил

> Фил, "камикадзе" - это не учёные, а мы. Так получилось. Учёные всю жизнь проводят с приборами и вычислениями, им даже за это дают гранты и нобелевские премии. Нам никто ничего не даст, только пошлют куда подальше много, много раз. Се ля ви).


По выражению   @*Олег Днепров* "кидаются калом в прохожих потому что их жизнь - дерьмо". Он прав, так со стороны, наверное, это и воспринимается  :Smilie:  
А нам, наверное, считают своим долгом, обратно всё это перекидать!

----------

Нико (20.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ученые-то как раз имеют отличное _комплексное_ образование, включающее гуманитарные науки и доказали качество своего ума диссертациями и работой в иссл.центрах.


То же самое можно сказать про выпускников "Свято-Тихоновского Православного Университета". 
По рейтингу - очень крутой ВУЗ, кстати. Не знаю, как его составляли, но уровень зарплаты выпускника сравним с выпускниками ВШЭ.

http://www.smol.kp.ru/daily/26394/3271851/

----------

Нико (20.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Это тот самый "страх Пустоты".  Проще как в детстве спрятаться в уютный картонный "домик" - коробку из под холодильника. Меня тоже периодически накрывает. Сам бы не осилил.


Ой, Фил, пожалуйста, не надо мне ваших траблов приписывать, у меня своих хватает. С.Хос сообщением ниже вашего все хорошо объяснил))

----------

Сергей Хос (20.06.2015), Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Болтовня же стоит не дорого для болтающих, но может быть фатальна для внимающих


Для меня было бы удивительно, если бы моей «болтовне» кто-то всерьез внимал. Но окей, впредь постараюсь все оставлять при себе.

Одно только, если позволите:



> электричество не подходит как переносчик информации


О телепатии.
Есть люди в моем окружении, не погрязшие в «духовном» (а это немаловажно)), делящиеся своим опытом если не непосредственного чтения мыслей, то восприятия состояния близких людей именно что на расстоянии. Это весьма любопытно для меня лично. Я ищу объяснение. И мне очень нравится, что наука скорее приближается  к этому объяснению телепатических явлений, чем к отказу в возможности существования оных.   
Так вот... о чем это я? Электричество то не подходит на роль носителя информации, а вот «темная материя» может и сгодится. Как-то все ловко склеивается.

----------


## Фил

> Ой, Фил, пожалуйста, не надо мне ваших траблов приписывать,


Прошу прощения.

----------

Neroli (20.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Фил, "камикадзе" - это не учёные, а мы...


Радуйтеся и веселитеся, яко мзда ваша многа на небесех (с))))

9. Блажени есте, егда поносят вам, и ижденут, и рекут всяк зол глагол на вы лжуще, Мене ради. 
Радуйтеся и веселитеся, яко мзда ваша многа на небесех).

----------

Дубинин (20.06.2015), Максим& (20.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Радуйтеся и веселитеся, яко мзда ваша многа на небесех (с))))
> 
> 9. Блажени есте, егда поносят вам, и ижденут, и рекут всяк зол глагол на вы лжуще, Мене ради. 
> Радуйтеся и веселитеся, яко мзда ваша многа на небесех).


И ты тож радуйся, ибо один из нас)))

----------

Сергей Хос (20.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А на самом-то деле прасанга разработана именно для того, чтобы продемонстрировать неописуемость онтологической сферы методами ментального конструирования, а вовсе не для отрицания этой сферы как таковой.


 Вот и не конструируйте!

----------

Нико (20.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Для меня было бы удивительно, если бы моей «болтовне» кто-то всерьез внимал. Но окей, впредь постараюсь все оставлять при себе.


Вы не поняли, я не о вас ни разу. У Вас вполне критическое мышление, даже если вы отчаянно пытаетесь "верить". Я о другом - о мизологии, которую продвигают противники Просвещения. Увы. 




> О телепатии.
> Есть люди в моем окружении, не погрязшие в «духовном» (а это немаловажно)), делящиеся своим опытом если не непосредственного чтения мыслей, то восприятия состояния близких людей именно что на расстоянии. Это весьма любопытно для меня лично. Я ищу объяснение. И мне очень нравится, что наука скорее приближается  к этому объяснению телепатических явлений, чем к отказу в возможности существования оных.   
> Так вот... о чем это я? Электричество то не подходит на роль носителя информации, а вот «темная материя» может и сгодится. Как-то все ловко склеивается.


чуть позже отвечу, пардон, нет времени объяснять (С)))))

----------


## Фил

> Я о другом - о мизологии, которую продвигают противники Просвещения.


И кто же эти негодяи?

----------

Нико (20.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот и не конструируйте!


Тут есть тонкость, Фил: не всякое высказывание есть "ментальное конструирование", существует еще "живое слово". Причем формальный критерий, позволяющий отличить одно от другого, определить невозможно: все дело - в личности говорящего и слушающего.

----------


## Фил

> Тут есть тонкость, Фил: не всякое высказывание есть "ментальное конструирование", существует еще "живое слово". Причем формального критерия, позволяющего отличить одно от другого, определить невозможно: все дело - в личности говорящего и слушающего.


Это что Вы имеете в виду?
Конкретные слова для конкретного слушателя?
Учение для одного?

----------


## Нико

> Тут есть тонкость, Фил: не всякое высказывание есть "ментальное конструирование", существует еще "живое слово". Причем формальный критерий, позволяющий отличить одно от другого, определить невозможно: все дело - в личности говорящего и слушающего.


Вполне возможно отличить. Ты, видимо, не вчитывался в "Средний ламрим" в переводе А. Кугявичуса :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вполне возможно отличить. Ты, видимо, не вчитывался в "Средний ламрим" в переводе А. Кугявичуса


Не знаю, как уж ты "вчитывалась" в Ср. ламрим в переводе Хопкинса, но в посты собеседников ты явно не "вчитываешься".
Я же сказал не о возможности отличить, а об отсутствии формального критерия. А это совершенно разные вещи.

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю, как уж ты "вчитывалась" в Ср. ламрим в переводе Хопкинса, но в посты собеседников ты явно не "вчитываешься".
> Я же сказал не о возможности отличить, а об отсутствии формального критерия. А это совершенно разные вещи.


А формальный критерий-то есть, только ты его забыль!)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это что Вы имеете в виду?
> Конкретные слова для конкретного слушателя?
> Учение для одного?


Клубы по интересам.
Личности разных типов видят истину по-разному. Причем, тут существует определенная динамика, которая уже обсуждалась в теме про "три поворота". ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А формальный критерий-то есть


Есть, только он существует не для всех, а лишь для формалистов ))
Иначе это был бы самосущий формальный (ментально сконструированный) критерий.
А в области ментального конструирования самосущего нет - в этом мы с тобой согласны, правда?

----------

Neroli (20.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Клубы по интересам.
> Личности разных типов видят истину по-разному. Причем, тут существует определенная динамика, которая уже обсуждалась в теме про "три поворота". ))))


И ничего особенного нам там не открылось, кроме совершенно узколобого мнения о том, что второй поворот -- якобы для "личностей средних способностей".

----------


## Фил

> Личности разных типов видят истину по-разному.


Тогда это не ИСТИНА, а "истина".
ИСТИНУ невозможно видеть по разному.

----------


## Нико

> Есть, только он - не для всех, а лишь для формалистов ))
> Иначе это был бы самосущий формальный (ментально сконструированный) критерий.
> А в области ментального конструирования самосущего нет - в этом мы с тобой согласны, правда?


Я-то согласна, проблема в том, что не согласен ты. Вспомни про три критерия относительной истины -- и многое откроется).

----------

Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда это не ИСТИНА, а "истина".
> ИСТИНУ невозможно видеть по разному.


Так процесс формализации как раз и состоит в превращении ИСТИНЫ в истину )))
Так что противоречия нет.

----------


## Фил

Вам, Сергей, видеть что-то в соответствии с Вашими способностями совершенно не возбраняется.
Только к Истине это отношения иметь не может, если это зависит от способностей интерпретатора.
Вы что-то в соответствии со своими способностями увидели и теперь у Вас прозелитизм?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я-то согласна, проблема в том, что не согласен ты. Вспомни про три критерия относительной истины -- и многое откроется).


Ну, понеслось)))
Скажи-ка мне, что есть Дахрмакая или Самбхогакая не уровне относительной истины?
Разложи их по своим хваленым "трем критериям".

----------


## Neroli

> Вы не поняли, я не о вас ни разу. У Вас вполне критическое мышление, даже если вы отчаянно пытаетесь "верить". Я о другом - о мизологии, которую продвигают противники Просвещения. Увы.


Уфф)
Я удивилась, но вы меня цитировали, что мне было думать? Я все-таки не телепат. ))

----------

Сергей Хос (20.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так процесс формализации как раз и состоит в превращении ИСТИНЫ в истину )))
> Так что противоречия нет.


Тогда в чем Вы хотите меня убедить?
Что у меня нет Ваших глаз, мозга, ушей и знаний?
Я с этим не спорю, я с этим согласен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы что-то в соответствии со своими способностями увидели и теперь у Вас прозелитизм?


У всех прозелитизм, Фил.
Всякий, высказывая нечто, излагает истину от себя лично, согласно своему пониманию.
Потому что всякое понимание - личное.

----------

Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда в чем Вы хотите меня убедить?
> Что у меня нет Ваших глаз, мозга, ушей и знаний?
> Я с этим не спорю, я с этим согласен.


Нет, просто мы из разных "курятников" )))

ГОТРА (букв. коровье стойло)  )))

----------


## Нико

> Ну, понеслось)))
> Скажи-ка мне, что есть Дахрмакая или Самбхогакая не уровне относительной истины?
> Разложи их по своим хваленым "трем критериям".


Это не мои какие-то "хвалёные три критерия". Это три критерия в МП. Дхармакая и Самбхогакая ни разу не противоречат отн. истине. А уж что за три критерия -- гугл в помощь. Я тут мильон раз о них писала, а всё без толку).

----------


## Neroli

Кстати, к слову о нашем бесплатном образовании, за детей страшно (сын на след. год в школу пойдет):
Я выгляжу примерно также как Катя, когда задачу эту обдумываю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это три критерия в МП. Дхармакая и Самбхогакая ни разу не противоречат отн. истине.


Ты, как всегда, уходишь от ответа.
Я попросил тебя проанализировать Дхармакаю и Самбхогакаю согласно трем критериям отн. истины.
А ты меня в гугл посылаешь )))
нет этого в гугле.
давай-ка сама, если они действительно универсальные.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я выгляжу примерно также


но ведь мохнатки не смоги напугать Катю.
Неужто Нероля их испугается? )))

----------

Neroli (20.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> но ведь мохнатки не смоги напугать Катю.
> Неужто Нероля их испугается? )))


У Кати нет детей просто)))

----------

Сергей Хос (20.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Кстати, к слову о нашем бесплатном образовании, за детей страшно (сын на след. год в школу пойдет):
> Я выгляжу примерно также как Катя, когда задачу эту обдумываю.


А Ондрий считает, что и этого много. 3 класса ЦПШ хватит.
И сразу же давай злодеев-мизологов клеймить!

(Но я кстати не знаю, откуда эти задачи. Это какие-то городские легенды, не было такого  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Нико

> Ты, как всегда, уходишь от ответа.
> Я попросил тебя проанализировать Дхармакаю и Самбхогакаю согласно трем критериям отн. истины.
> А ты меня в гугл посылаешь )))
> нет этого в гугле.
> давай-ка сама, если они действительно универсальные.


Если ты действительно это не помнишь, напоминаю в последний раз.

1) Объект не должен противоречить тому, что на слуху у большинства обывателей мира. Дхармакая и Сабхогакая вполне себе на слуху, не противоречат.Это общепринятые "лейблы", хотя бы у буддистов. 

2) Объект не должен противоречить относительному анализу. Здесь та же самая фишка: сверение достоверности чего-то с тем, что принято в миру.

3) Объект не должен противоречить абсолютному анализу. Т.е, иными словами, он должен быть пуст от самобытия. Такими являются и Дхармакая, и Самбхогакая. 

Помимо этих трёх критериев, в МП нет иных подтверждений существования чего-либо на относительном уровне. :Kiss:

----------

Дубинин (20.06.2015), Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У Кати нет детей просто)))


да ладно
спонтанные реакции не зависят от личных обстоятельств

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если ты действительно это не помнишь, напоминаю в последний раз.


Ты опять уходишь от ответа.
Если ты считаешь, что эти критерии действительно универсальны, примени их к таким объектам, как Самбхогакая и Дхармакая.
Иначе получается. что ты просто повторяешь заученные слова, а применить их на практике не можешь.
Что обычно свидетельствует об отсутствии реального понимания.

----------


## Фил

> Ты опять уходишь от ответа.
> Если ты считаешь, что эти критерии действительно универсальны, примени их к таким объектам, как Самбхогакая и Дхармакая.


 Так только что же это было!?!
Самбхогакая и Дхармакая не противоречат 3 критериям ОИ.

----------

Нико (20.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> да ладно
> спонтанные реакции не зависят от личных обстоятельств


Спонтанная реакция была больше про "создателей" и "вещества"  :Smilie:  

Но сын сказал, что это мыши. Змея оказалась веревкой. ))
Нормальное у нас образование)) Сойдет))

----------

Сергей Хос (20.06.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> Наука сегодня заняла место религии, и как в средневековье вопрос существования Бога даже не обсуждался, так же и сейчас не обсуждаются аксиомы Евклидовой геометрии.


Вот если выбирать чемпиона по обсуждениям, так это как раз будут аксиомы планиметрии. Уже давно никто не опирается на наглядность и очевидность, а аксиомы остаются верными только при определенных условиях, как некоторое приближение для описания действительного пространства.

----------


## Shus

> Если ты действительно это не помнишь, напоминаю в последний раз.
> 1) Объект не должен противоречить тому, что на слуху у большинства обывателей мира. Дхармакая и Сабхогакая вполне себе на слуху, не противоречат.Это общепринятые "лейблы", хотя бы у буддистов. 
> 2) Объект не должен противоречить относительному анализу. Здесь та же самая фишка: сверение достоверности чего-то с тем, что принято в миру.
> 3) Объект не должен противоречить абсолютному анализу. Т.е, иными словами, он должен быть пуст от самобытия. Такими являются и Дхармакая, и Самбхогакая. 
> Помимо этих трёх критериев, в МП нет иных подтверждений существования чего-либо на относительном уровне.


Так вроде вроде бы самбхогакая заканчивается бхута-коти - "пределом реальности" (там бодхисатвы балансируют, чтобы не уйти в нирвану). А дальше - дхармакая, познаваемое только на абсолютном уровне.
Или я это опять из истмата.  :Frown:

----------


## Фил

> Вот если выбирать чемпиона по обсуждениям, так это как раз будут аксиомы планиметрии. Уже давно никто не опирается на наглядность и очевидность, а аксиомы остаются верными только при определенных условиях, как некоторое приближение для описания действительного пространства.


 Этому в школе разве учат? Как геометрия начинается, т.к. и Евклидовы аксиомы.
И это не обсуждается (и в принципе ни у кого из детей вопросов то и не возникнет), а редкий учитель будет себе наживать гимор, чтобы объяснять детям, что Евклидовы аксиомы - это догма.
Вот Вам индоктринация и катехизация.

----------


## Нико

> Так вроде вроде бы самбхогакая заканчивается бхута-коти - "пределом реальности" (там бодхисатвы балансируют, чтобы не уйти в нирвану). А дальше - дхармакая, познаваемое только на абсолютном уровне.
> Или я это опять из истмата.


Не совсем так. Скорее, это Дхармакая, "предел реальности", "пыжится", явить ли из себя Самбхогакаю и далее Нирманакаю, либо нет))).

----------


## Shus

> Не совсем так. Скорее, это Дхармакая, "предел реальности", "пыжится", явить ли из себя Самбхогакаю и далее Нирманакаю, либо нет))).


А разве дхармакая не запредельна? И что такое тогда бхута-коти (в терминах бодхисатваяны)?

----------


## Поляков

> Этому в школе разве учат? Как геометрия начинается, т.к. и Евклидовы аксиомы.
> И это не обсуждается (и в принципе ни у кого из детей вопросов то и не возникнет), а редкий учитель будет себе наживать гимор, чтобы объяснять детям, что Евклидовы аксиомы - это догма.
> Вот Вам индоктринация и катехизация.


В обычном школьном учебнике (Геометрия для 7-9 классов, Л.С. Атанасян) есть и про откуда аксиомы пошли, и про параллельные, и  про Лобачевского, так что не надо. Вы свою теорию выводите исходя из неверных посылок.

----------

Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 1) Объект не должен противоречить тому, что на слуху у большинства обывателей мира. Дхармакая и Сабхогакая вполне себе на слуху, не противоречат.Это общепринятые "лейблы", хотя бы у буддистов.


Буддисты - "большинство обывателей мира"? ))) смешно, право.




> 2) Объект не должен противоречить относительному анализу. Здесь та же самая фишка: сверение достоверности чего-то с тем, что принято в миру.


Неправильно понимаешь критерий. Он касается не "принятого в миру", иначе это было бы простым повтором предыдущего.




> 3) Объект не должен противоречить абсолютному анализу. Т.е, иными словами, он должен быть пуст от самобытия. Такими являются и Дхармакая, и Самбхогакая.


Опять неправильно понимаешь.
Речь идет не о противоречии "абсолютному анализу", но "абсолютный анализ" должен быть *неприменим* к данному объекту.
А это условие выполняется только для объектов чувственного восприятия: анализируй их или нет, а они никуда не деваются.

Так вот, твои хваленые "три критерия" на "мистические объекты", типа Дхармакаи и прочие - НЕ РАСПРОСТРАНЯЮТСЯ.
Точно так же, как и на Господабога.

----------


## Нико

> Буддисты - "большинство обывателей мира"? ))) смешно, право.
> 
> Неправильно понимаешь критерий. Он касается не "принятого в миру", иначе это было бы простым повтором предыдущего.
> 
> Опять неправильно понимаешь.
> Речь идет не о противоречии "абсолютному анализу", но "абсолютный анализ" должен быть *неприменим* к данному объекту.
> А это условие выполняется только для объектов чувственного восприятия: анализируй их или нет, а они никуда не деваются.
> 
> Так вот, твои хваленые "три критерия" на "мистические объекты", типа Дхармакаи и прочие - НЕ РАСПРОСТРАНЯЮТСЯ.
> Точно так же, как и на Господабога.


Это твоё мнение, верно же? Вот и говори имхо почаще. И Господом Богом не клянись, не подействует).

----------


## Tong Po

> Летов талантливый поэт, выбравший в качестве самовыражения форму, чем-то по стилистике напоминающую панк. Если Летов - панк, то это панк в 1 экземпляре. А кто тогда Exploited или Sex Pistols - я не знаю.
> Вы знаете еще одного хотя бы поэта-панка?
> И они же даже внешне на панков похожи не были с длинными волосами.
> Правда есть еще Вантусовские земляки - "Сектор Газа", но это тоже не панк, это сатирическо-клоунское явление, надо сказать весьма значительное.
> 
> Летова могут причислять к панку, чтобы хоть как то категоризировать. Так же Хармса и Введенского считали "детскими писателями".  Хотя нередактированный текст "из дома вышел человек с веревкой и мешком" это ахтунг какой недетский


Вполне себе Летов - панк. Панк, на самом деле, гораздо более широкое понятие, чем только Sex Pistols и The Exploited. Если хотите, можно считать его психоделическим панком, как Кобейна. Кобейн сам говорил, что Nirvana - это психоделический панк. А Летов - гаражный психоделический панк. 
З.Ы. Кстати, у вокалиста ярчайших представителей поп-панка The Offspring в 90-х были длинющие волосы с дредами. Так что длина волос имеет весьма малое отношение к панку.

----------

Aion (21.06.2015), Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вполне себе Летов - панк. Панк, на самом деле, гораздо более широкое понятие, чем только Sex Pistols и The Exploited. Если хотите, можно считать его психоделическим панком, как Кобейна. Кобейн сам говорил, что Nirvana - это психоделический панк. А Летов - гаражный психоделический панк. 
> З.Ы. Кстати, у вокалиста ярчайших представителей поп-панка The Offspring в 90-х были длинющие волосы с дредами. Так что длина волос имеет весьма малое отношение к панку.


Кобейн тоже не панк у меня  :Smilie: 
Вот Offspring еще туда-сюда, но что за жуткое словосочетание "поп-панк"?
Под это еще можно засунуть Green Day, а Offspring очень приличная музыка!
Я Offspring слушал в 1992 году, когда про них вообще никто не знал  :Smilie:  Сейчас то Декстер уже не торт!  :Smilie:  Точно поп-жоп-панк.

Вобщем у меня панк это что-то типа Green Day, Sum 41, NOFX или "Кеды" что-то весёло-раздолбайское с танцами "пого"  :Smilie: 
А уж какое пого под Кобейна? Грустное пого!

----------


## Фил

> В обычном школьном учебнике (Геометрия для 7-9 классов, Л.С. Атанасян) есть и про откуда аксиомы пошли, и про параллельные, и  про Лобачевского, так что не надо. Вы свою теорию выводите исходя из неверных посылок.


Да... космические корабли, оказывается, бороздят просторы Вселенной. У меня другой учебник был.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это твоё мнение, верно же? Вот и говори имхо почаще. И Господом Богом не клянись, не подействует).


Это не мнение - это АНАЛИЗ Вашего высказывания. Грамотный, на мой взгляд.

----------

Сергей Хос (20.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> кроме совершенно *узколобого мнения* о том, что второй поворот -- якобы для "личностей средних способностей".


Кажется, ты погорячилась )))
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ruwiki/1097775

----------


## Tong Po

> Кобейн тоже не панк у меня 
> Вот Offspring еще туда-сюда, но что за жуткое словосочетание "поп-панк"?
> Под это еще можно засунуть Green Day, а Offspring очень приличная музыка!
> Я Offspring слушал в 1992 году, когда про них вообще никто не знал  Сейчас то Декстер уже не торт!  Точно поп-жоп-панк.
> 
> Вобщем у меня панк это что-то типа Green Day, Sum 41, NOFX или "Кеды" что-то весёло-раздолбайское с танцами "пого" 
> А уж какое пого под Кобейна? Грустное пого!


Ну а для меня панк - это ещё и The Clash, Damned, Black Flag, Misfits, The Stooges, Bad Religion, Die Toten Hosen...

Ну Кобейн сам так охарактеризовал свою музыку - психоделический панк. Так что пого - психоделическое  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (21.06.2015), Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это твоё мнение, верно же? Вот и говори имхо почаще.


- Мы считаем условно существующим то, что (1) признано обыденным сознанием, (2) не опровергается как известная вещь обыденным достоверным познанием других и (3) неуязвимо для логики, правильно исследующей реальность, то есть отвечающей на вопрос: “Есть самобытие или нет?” А противоположное считаем несуществующим.

*Пункт 1:*
Обыденное сознание довольствуется видимостью, внешностью любого явления. Это сознание без исследования, размышления: “Является ли воспринимаемый объект только отраженной в уме кажимостью или же действительно существует как таковой?”
Такое сознание можно назвать “сознанием, не вникающим в сущность”. 
Признанное таким сознанием – это всё, что называется *“явленным” или “данным в опыте”*

Ну и причем тут твое "Дхармакая и Сабхогакая вполне себе на слуху", если речь в этом критерии совершенно о другом: о том, что достоверно и непосредственно воспринимается людьми?
Совсем ты со свои номинализмом запуталась.
Разве Дхармакая относится к тому, что *“явлено” или “дано в опыте”* обыденному сознанию?

Эти "три критерия" относятся только к чувственно воспринимаемой реальности и более ни к чему.

----------

Vladiimir (20.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Разве Дхармакая относится к тому, что *“явлено” или “дано в опыте”* обыденному сознанию?
> 
> Эти "три критерия" относятся только к чувственно воспринимаемой реальности и более ни к чему.


Дхармакая (как название чего-то- что требует условий-объяснений ситуаций), и - скажем утюг для дикаря- и то-и то объект не прямого восприятия. (вместо именно утюга- он что угодно увидит..камень и пр..)

----------


## Tong Po

> Дхармакая (как название чего-то- что требует условий-объяснений ситуаций), и - скажем утюг для дикаря- и то-и то объект не прямого восприятия. (вместо именно утюга- он что угодно увидит..камень и пр..)


Дхармакаю он вообще не увидит. И не соотнесёт ни с одним из известных ему объектов.

----------


## Нико

> - Мы считаем условно существующим то, что (1) признано обыденным сознанием, (2) не опровергается как известная вещь обыденным достоверным познанием других и (3) неуязвимо для логики, правильно исследующей реальность, то есть отвечающей на вопрос: “Есть самобытие или нет?” А противоположное считаем несуществующим.
> 
> *Пункт 1:*
> Обыденное сознание довольствуется видимостью, внешностью любого явления. Это сознание без исследования, размышления: “Является ли воспринимаемый объект только отраженной в уме кажимостью или же действительно существует как таковой?”
> Такое сознание можно назвать “сознанием, не вникающим в сущность”. 
> Признанное таким сознанием – это всё, что называется *“явленным” или “данным в опыте”*
> 
> Ну и причем тут твое "Дхармакая и Сабхогакая вполне себе на слуху", если речь в этом критерии совершенно о другом: о том, что достоверно и непосредственно воспринимается людьми?
> Совсем ты со свои номинализмом запуталась.
> ...


Не запуталась я, Сереж. Хотя ты предпочёл бы, чтоб я запуталась. Эти  самые "каи" совершенно не исключены из нашего мировосприятия, концептуального, да Не надо в них искать что-то особенное, отличное от огурца.  Пустота применима ко всему, только основы этой пустоты отличаются, как сказано в источниках.

----------


## Дубинин

> Дхармакаю он вообще не увидит. И не соотнесёт ни с одним из известных ему объектов.


Понятно что не увидит (ибо это не объект зрительного сознания)) Мысль о цитате- что Дхармакайя- не объект обыденного восприятия. Так я и говорю- сей аргумент здесь не важен, т.к любой "узнанный объект"- не предмет прямого восприятия, а предмет- узнавания.

----------

Нико (20.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Понятно что не увидит (ибо это не объект зрительного сознания)) Мысль о цитате- что Дхармакайя- не объект обыденного восприятия. Так я и говорю- сей аргумент здесь не важен, т.к любой "узнанный объект"- не предмет прямого восприятия, а предмет- узнавания.


Так ведь и сказано не о прямом восприятии, а именно об ОБЫДЕННОМ и даже дано орределение этому. Утюг дикарём воспринимается и зрением, и осязанием. Чем же он воспринимает Дхармакаю?

----------

Vladiimir (20.06.2015), Сергей Хос (20.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Эти  самые "каи" совершенно не исключены из нашего мировосприятия, концептуального, да


Так и "рога осла" тоже не исключены из нашего концептуального мировосприятия.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так ведь и сказано не о прямом восприятии, а именно об ОБЫДЕННОМ и даже дано орределение этому. Утюг дикарём воспринимается и зрением, и осязанием. Чем же он воспринимает Дхармакаю?


Правда, забавно бывает, когда материалист вдруг начинает рассуждать как номимналист? Порой такое сморозит, что не сразу даже найдешься, что ответить )))

----------


## Дубинин

> Так ведь и сказано не о прямом восприятии, а именно об ОБЫДЕННОМ и даже дано орределение этому. Утюг дикарём воспринимается и зрением, и осязанием. Чем же он воспринимает Дхармакаю?


Утюг и Дхармакайя- равны в том, что они оба воспринимаются не врождённо. (утюг это предмет для глаженья, а не незнакомая хрень- для незнакомого с эти процессом). Как утюг требует научения- что-бы его увидеть (именно как утюг а не как предмет), так и дхармакайя требует научения-для её переживания- в этом они равны. (вопрос количества обученных и всё..)

----------


## Дубинин

> Правда, забавно бывает, когда материалист вдруг начинает рассуждать как номимналист? Порой такое сморозит, что не сразу даже найдешься, что ответить )))


Меня Фил колдуном обозвал. Я колдун- мракобес.

----------

Паня (20.06.2015), Сергей Хос (20.06.2015), Фил (20.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Утюг и Дхармакайя- равны в том, что они оба воспринимаются не врождённо. (утюг это предмет для глаженья, а не незнакомая хрень- для незнакомого с эти процессом). Как утюг требует научения- что-бы его увидеть (именно как утюг а не как предмет), так и дхармакайя требует научения-для её переживания- в этом они равны. (вопрос количества обученных и всё..)


Вот именно, чтобы воспринимпть Дхармакаю надо учить пользоваться прямым восприятием, не обыденным. А объект, который Вы называете "утюг" воспринимается обыденным врсприятием и ему учить не надо. Процесс глажки утюгом вещей к восприятию утюга как объекта для восприятия зрением и осчзанием отношения не имеет. Утюг, воспринятый дикарём, не имеющим концепций глажки вещей тем не менее вполне выполняет те же самые функции, что и утюг, воспринимаемый обученным глажке - и тот и другой могут одинаково использовать утюг как просто тяжёлый предмет.

----------

Vladiimir (20.06.2015), Сергей Хос (20.06.2015)

----------


## Паня

> Я колдун- мракобес.


Никак привыкнуть не могу  :Facepalm:

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот именно, чтобы воспринимпть Дхармакаю надо учить пользоваться прямым восприятием, не обыденным. А объект, который Вы называете "утюг" воспринимается обыденным врсприятием и ему учить не надо. Процесс глажки утюгом вещей к восприятию утюга как объекта для восприятия зрением и осчзанием отношения не имеет. Утюг, воспринятый дикарём, не имеющим концепций глажки вещей тем не менее вполне выполняет те же самые функции, что и утюг, воспринимаемый обученным глажке - и тот и другой могут одинаково использовать утюг как просто тяжёлый предмет.


Ну из гелуга- я вынес (и согласен с этим), что любой феномен- состоит из названия (узнавания пользователем), и его относительно-достоверного функционала (достоверной основы).
Функционал дхармакайи (достоверная основа для обозначения) на относительном уровне- работать тем о чём ничего нельзя сказать без частицы "не". 
Если забивать гвозди утюгом, то для дикаря- по прежнему утюга не будет- будет-то что он узнал как забивалку для гвоздей. Для знающих о утюге- это применение утюга по неназначению..
(я если что, на умность не претендую- объясните где не догоняю?))

----------

Нико (21.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну из гелуга- я вынес (и согласен с этим), что любой феномен- состоит из названия (узнавания пользователем), и его относительно-достоверного функционала (достоверной основы).
> Функционал дхармакайи (достоверная основа для обозначения) на относительном уровне- работать тем о чём ничего нельзя сказать без частицы "не". 
> Если забивать гвозди утюгом, то для дикаря- по прежнему утюга не будет- будет-то что он узнал как забивалку для гвоздей. Для знающих о утюге- это применение утюга по неназначению..
> (я если что, на умность не претендую- объясните где не догоняю?))


Просто ответьте на вопрос - чем дикарь воспринимает дхармакаю? Для чего угодно, хоть для забивания гвоздей, хоть для песен под Луной. 
Ну а то, что между всеми концепциями есть нечто общее я согласен. Это очевидно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Функционал дхармакайи (достоверная основа для обозначения) на относительном уровне- работать тем о чём ничего нельзя сказать без частицы "не".


????
А "рогатый заяц" чем от этого отличается?




> Если забивать гвозди утюгом, то для дикаря- по прежнему утюга не будет- будет-то что он узнал как забивалку для гвоздей. Для знающих о утюге- это применение утюга по неназначению.


Да, это верно. Но дикарю можно объяснить истинный функционал утюга - научить включать в сеть и так далее. С молотком же такое проделать невозможно. И возможно это именно потому, что "собственная сущность" утюга отличается от "собств. сущности" молотка.

То есть одним называнием дело не ограничивается. Сколько молоток не называй утюгом, рубашку им не погладишь )))

----------

Neroli (20.06.2015), Vladiimir (20.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Просто ответьте на вопрос - чем дикарь воспринимает дхармакаю? Для чего угодно, хоть для забивания гвоздей, хоть для песен под Луной. 
> Ну а то, что между всеми концепциями есть нечто общее я согласен. Это очевидно.


Он (обученный воспринимать дхармакайю дикарь), воспринимает только набор объяснений как прекратить т.н. Неведение и свои шаги для этого. Потом он говорит: фиг знает- ничего не помню, и в то-же время это не: (не небытиё, не бытиё и прочие "не..) (с утюгом то-же самое)

----------


## Дубинин

> ????
> А "рогатый заяц" чем от этого отличается?
> 
> Да, это верно. Но дикарю можно объяснить истинный функционал утюга - научить включать в сеть и так далее. С молотком же такое проделать невозможно. И возможно это именно потому, что "собственная сущность" утюга отличается от "собств. сущности" молотка.
> 
> То есть одним называнием дело не ограничивается. Сколько молоток не называй утюгом, рубашку им не погладишь )))


Как- заяц? Работа-то выполняется- принятие одного за другого-остановилось (сансара тобишь). 

Я же не говорю что утюги и молотки-только от последнего наименования зависят (наименованиям (узнаваниям)- в них подвержены все их детали)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так вот... о чем это я? Электричество то не подходит на роль носителя информации, а вот «темная материя» может и сгодится. Как-то все ловко склеивается.


Не хочу вас расстраивать, но темная материя - это несколько совсем другое, как раз она-то имеет еще меньше качеств как носитель информации, точнее - вообще никаких, кроме массы.

----------


## Tong Po

> Он (обученный воспринимать дхармакайю дикарь), воспринимает только набор объяснений как прекратить т.н. Неведение и свои шаги для этого. Потом он говорит: фиг знает- ничего не помню, и в то-же время это не: (не небытиё, не бытиё и прочие "не..) (с утюгом то-же самое)


Перечитайте ещё раз орределение "обыденного сощнания", процитированное Хосом. По-моему всё довольно прозрачно...

----------


## Дубинин

> Перечитайте ещё раз орределение "обыденного сощнания", процитированное Хосом. По-моему всё довольно прозрачно...





> *Пункт 1:*
> Обыденное сознание довольствуется видимостью, внешностью любого явления. Это сознание без исследования, размышления: “Является ли воспринимаемый объект только отраженной в уме кажимостью или же действительно существует как таковой?”
> Такое сознание можно назвать “сознанием, не вникающим в сущность”. 
> Признанное таким сознанием – это всё, что называется *“явленным” или “данным в опыте”*


Ок, это определение говорит только о сознании "данности" что сознание бомжа, что йогина.. от-сего дхармакайя вполне может быть объектом обыденного сознания йогина- привыкшего так осознавать.

----------


## Neroli

> Не хочу вас расстраивать...


Ну и правильно. Я сама же прекрасно справляюсь. 
Еще раз перечитала про эксперимент по чтению мыслей и удивилась как это я самому главному не придала значение...




> Международная группа, состоящая из американских и немецких исследователей, добилась успехов в деле *расшифровки сигналов, возникающих в мозге человека при естественной непрерывной разговорной речи*.





> Все участники *прочитали вслух и громко типовой текст*, который состоял из ограниченного набора определенных слов.


Когда человек читает текст, он не обязательно его продумывает. Я  уже читая сыну сказки, спокойно что-то свое обдумываю. При этом мой мозг вероятно славно искрит)) Для чистоты эксперимента, конечно следовало бы ловить сигналы мозга человека, который что-то продумыаает и тут же записывает. Причем интересен сигнал, который возникает в момент именно продумывания.
Это я не придираюсь к ученым, как я могу? Просто я передумала думать, что они уже могут мысли читать приборами. 

Насчет темной материи,а какое качество нужно чтобы "носить" информацию? Мне не удается это нагуглить.  :Frown:

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну и правильно. Я сама же прекрасно справляюсь. 
> Еще раз перечитала про эксперимент по чтению мыслей и удивилась как это я самому главному не придала значение...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Когда человек читает текст, он не обязательно его продумывает. Я  уже читая сыну сказки, спокойно что-то свое обдумываю. При этом мой мозг вероятно славно искрит)) Для чистоты эксперимента, конечно следовало бы ловить сигналы мозга человека, который что-то продумыаает и тут же записывает. Причем интересен сигнал, который возникает в момент именно продумывания.
> Это я не придираюсь к ученым, как я могу? Просто я передумала думать, что они уже могут мысли читать приборами. 
> ...


Как-бы так написать, что-бы никого не возбудить..)) Ну в общем я довольно тесно общаюсь с теми, кто читает слегка мысли других (не общее состояние, протест, испуг и пр.., а именно: "я пойду туда-то", или подобное..). Так вот читается только то- что пережил в опыте сам читающий, и если думающий думает очень далеко от сферы занятий страсекса.., то читается только общее состояние и "важность" обдумываемого..))

----------

Neroli (21.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Как-бы так написать, что-бы никого не возбудить..)) Ну в общем я довольно тесно общаюсь с теми, кто читает слегка мысли других (не общее состояние, протест, испуг и пр.., а именно: "я пойду туда-то", или подобное..). Так вот читается только то- что пережил в опыте сам читающий, и если думающий думает очень далеко от сферы занятий страсекса.., то читается только общее состояние и "важность" обдумываемого..))


Сдается мне, что сознание, способное к "вербализации", является лишь вершиной айберга, а внизу там мама не горюй чего - назовем подсознанием. Так вот сознание весьма фигово понимает подсознание. Это очень хорошо заметно у детей, не способных новые для себя переживания осмыслить. В итоге все выливается в капризы "подушка жесткая, одеяло колючее". 
Так и тут. Возможно подсознание считывает вообще все, но сознание осмыслить и высказать может только то, что ему понятно.

----------

Дубинин (21.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Сдается мне, что сознание, способное к "вербализации", является лишь вершиной айберга, а внизу там мама не горюй чего - назовем подсознанием. Так вот сознание весьма фигово понимает подсознание. Это очень хорошо заметно у детей, не способных новые для себя переживания осмыслить. В итоге все выливается в капризы "подушка жесткая, одеяло колючее". 
> Так и тут. Возможно подсознание считывает вообще все, но сознание осмыслить и высказать может только то, что ему понятно.


Возможно. Я мистику стараюсь всеми силами- гнобить, посему, возможно миллионы взамочитаемых сигналов у "страсексов" в отличии от других- обрабатываются более доступно для предъявления- восторженной публике.

----------


## Aion

> Так вот сознание весьма фигово понимает подсознание.


Вообще говоря, это зависит от установки сознания, см.: 
К.Г.Юнг 
Отношения между эго и бессознательным

----------


## Нико

> Как-бы так написать, что-бы никого не возбудить..)) Ну в общем я довольно тесно общаюсь с теми, кто читает слегка мысли других (не общее состояние, протест, испуг и пр.., а именно: "я пойду туда-то", или подобное..). Так вот читается только то- что пережил в опыте сам читающий, и если думающий думает очень далеко от сферы занятий страсекса.., то читается только общее состояние и "важность" обдумываемого..))


Вот один из скептиков-циников и "вскрылся". То ли ещё будет :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати, к слову о нашем бесплатном образовании, за детей страшно (сын на след. год в школу пойдет):
> Я выгляжу примерно также как Катя, когда задачу эту обдумываю.


Вот как раз пишущим такие учебники в первую очередь и нужно проходить переаттестацию. А для начала пройти амбулаторное обследование у психолога.

----------


## Нико

> Функционал дхармакайи (достоверная основа для обозначения) на относительном уровне- работать тем о чём ничего нельзя сказать без частицы "не".


У Дхармакаи есть и утвердительные определения-ярлыки. Она ведь делится на две, как известно. )

----------


## Нико

> Так и "рога осла" тоже не исключены из нашего концептуального мировосприятия.


с той разницей, что рогов осла, или зайца там, нет, а каи есть. Как доказать? Достичь просветления, что я ещё могу сказать).

----------


## Ондрий

> Когда человек читает текст, он не обязательно его продумывает. Я  уже читая сыну сказки, спокойно что-то свое обдумываю. При этом мой мозг вероятно славно искрит)) Для чистоты эксперимента, конечно следовало бы ловить сигналы мозга человека, который что-то продумыаает и тут же записывает. Причем интересен сигнал, который возникает в момент именно продумывания. Это я не придираюсь к ученым, как я могу? Просто я передумала думать, что они уже могут мысли читать приборами.


Подождите-ка. Не стоит спешить. Сигналы в коре головного мозга очень слабые, лучше всего вживлять электроды непосредственно в мозг дабы считывать и усиливать сигналы сразу с нужного участка клеток. Но такой эксперимент из этических соображений делают пока только на животных, а они читать не умеют. Громко читать вслух - сильно возбуждать те участки коры, которые отвечают за речь и т.д. нужно чтобы просто считать хоть какие-то слабые сигналы без хирургического вмешательства. Кроме этого есть основная проблема в таком дистанционном считывании как "зашумление" сигналов соседними участками, они там тоже весьма активно напрягаются. О практически удачных экспериментах считывания _зрительных_ образов я уже приводил ссылку. Т.е. если в будущем улучшат селективность приема сигналов то и громко читать уже не нужно, т.к. за речь отвечает тот же участок коры что и "думание" текста, когда вы его читаете или мысленно болтаете сами с собой. И я не нейрофизиолог, чтобы не по-дилетантски рассуждать об этом. Есть неплохие статьи, над ними можно думать и радоваться за работу ученых, которые как могут проникают в природу реальности. Этим они хотя бы дают пусть "скромные", но результаты. 150 лет назад о радио вообще никто не мог даже думать, а вот сейчас мы с вами можем практически мгновенно общаться на расстоянии - чем не Чудо?




> Насчет темной материи,а какое качество нужно чтобы "носить" информацию? Мне не удается это нагуглить.


А кто вам вообще обратил внимание на темную материю? Название загадочное понравилось? Она "совсем для другого дадена". Это гипотетическая материя которая не взаимодействует с обычным веществом от слова никак кроме гравитации. Гигантские участки космического пространства _возможно_ содержат ее т.к. гравитационные расчеты и наблюдения сильно противоречат. Это просто условная модель  (фактически произвольная подстановка) которая помогает устранить проблемы расчетов. Это обычная ситуация когда физические законы или объекты квантового мира сперва вычисляются, а затем обнаруживаются уже на практике. Иногда так случается, иногда нет, в последнем случае теория просто отвергается и все. Так например позитрон был "открыт" сперва на бумаге Полем Дираком, потому что его наличие "вытекало" из заданных уравнений. С кварками - тоже самое и т.д.

что касается передачи мыслей на расстояние без девайсов - никто вам сейчас не скажет, если он не фрик от лженауки, коих несть числа.

----------

Neroli (21.06.2015), Дубинин (21.06.2015), Нико (21.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Кажется, ты погорячилась )))
> http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ruwiki/1097775


Ты смеёшься, ссылаясь тут мне на вики? Кто писал статью, не знаешь? А надо бы знать такие вещи).

----------


## Ондрий

тоже Балакирев????  :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> тоже Балакирев????


Один из них.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это очень хорошо заметно у детей, не способных новые для себя переживания осмыслить. В итоге все выливается в капризы "подушка жесткая, одеяло колючее".


не только у детей))

----------

Neroli (21.06.2015), Дубинин (21.06.2015), Нико (21.06.2015), Паня (21.06.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> с той разницей, что рогов осла, или зайца там, нет, а каи есть. Как доказать? Достичь просветления, что я ещё могу сказать).


Если условие восприятия - достижение просветления, то этот объект нельзя назвать "признанным в миру" - кем-то признан, кем-то нет.
И потом, откуда ты знаешь: может быть, есть такое просветление, в котором появится рогатый заяц как объект достоверного восприятия.

Короче, кайи, что и требовалось доказать, не соответствуют указанным критериям достоверности.
Причина проста, и я ее уже указывал: эти критерии относятся только объектам, воспринимаемым посредством органов чувств.
)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты смеёшься, ссылаясь тут мне на вики? Кто писал статью, не знаешь? А надо бы знать такие вещи).


Какая разница, кто писал? там по смыслу что-то неверно? скажи, что именно

----------


## Нико

> Если условие восприятия - достижение просветления, то этот объект нельзя назвать "признанным в миру" - кем-то признан, кем-то нет.
> И потом, откуда ты знаешь: может быть, есть такое просветление, в котором появится рогатый заяц как объект достоверного восприятия.
> 
> Короче, кайи, что и требовалось доказать, не соответствуют указанным критериям достоверности.
> Причина проста, и я ее уже указывал: эти критерии относятся только объектам, воспринимаемым посредством органов чувств.
> )))


Ладно, всё. Убедил. Согласна).

----------

Сергей Хос (21.06.2015)

----------


## Shus

> У Дхармакаи есть и утвердительные определения-ярлыки. Она ведь делится на две, как известно. )


1) А на какие две?
2) И повторю свой вопрос на который Вы не стали отвечать:
"А разве дхармакая не запредельна? И что такое тогда бхута-коти (в терминах бодхисатваяны)?"

P.S. Кстати, согласно стандартной модели местопребываний (по обязательному у Вас Васубандху, кстати) дхармкая соответствует арупалоке - т.е. непостижима чувствами, умом или сознанием.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ок, это определение говорит только о сознании "данности" что сознание бомжа, что йогина.. от-сего дхармакайя вполне может быть объектом обыденного сознания йогина- привыкшего так осознавать.


Внимательно прочитайте

----------


## Паня

> 1) 
> 2) И повторю свой вопрос на который Вы не стали отвечать:
> "А разве дхармакая не запредельна? И что такое тогда бхута-коти (в терминах бодхисатваяны)?"


Во валит! :EEK!:

----------

Ондрий (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> 1) А на какие две?


Вы не знаете?)




> 2) И повторю свой вопрос на который Вы не стали отвечать:
> "А разве дхармакая не запредельна? И что такое тогда бхута-коти (в терминах бодхисатваяны)?"


Дхармакая запредельна, не переживайте. Она запредельна, но только для тех, кто не реализовал Дхармакаю. Однако понятие "дхармакая" в миру существует, на это есть буддийские источники и комментарии. Тонкие механизмы кармы тоже есть, но их прямое или логическое понимание для нас тоже запредельно.)

"Бхута-коти" что такое, спрашиваете? Это предел реальности, иными словами, таковость. Не этовость).




> P.S. Кстати, согласно стандартной модели местопребываний (по обязательному у Вас Васубандху, кстати) дхармкая соответствует арупалоке - т.е. непостижима чувствами, умом или сознанием.


Про "обязательность" для нас Васубандху читайте в соседней ветке.
Дхармакая постижима сознанием будды. 
Почему она по Васубандху соответствует арупалоке, я что-то не соображу).

----------


## Нико

> Во валит!


Меня всегда все валят, им нравица).

----------


## Алексей А

> Если условие восприятия - достижение просветления, то этот объект нельзя назвать "признанным в миру" - кем-то признан, кем-то нет.
> И потом, откуда ты знаешь: может быть, есть такое просветление, в котором появится рогатый заяц как объект достоверного восприятия.
> 
> Короче, кайи, что и требовалось доказать, не соответствуют указанным критериям достоверности.
> Причина проста, и я ее уже указывал: эти критерии относятся только объектам, воспринимаемым посредством органов чувств.
> )))


"Признанный в миру" - значит признанный мирским познанием, а не утвержденный, как существующее, большинством голосов.
Если вы можете определить дхармакаю как нечто и верите в ее существование, вы ее уже "признали в миру". Не обязательно непосредственное восприятие этой дхармы вами. Необязательна вера в нее других.
Другой вопрос, является ли это признанное мирским познанием чем-то существующим. Если да, то его можно назвать относительно существующим, познали ли вы это сами, или кто-то рассказал вам про это.
Ум тоже "орган чувств", а его объекты (дхармадхату) тоже "признаются в миру".

----------

Дубинин (21.06.2015), Нико (21.06.2015), Фил (21.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Какая разница, кто писал? там по смыслу что-то неверно? скажи, что именно


Ты вот в это вчитайся для начала. (Ржунимагу) :Big Grin: 

*Интерпретация Бхававивеки*
Первый поворот учения относился к учению Четырех Благородных Истин и предназначался для шраваков. Были даны учения отсутствия субстанции у личности (пудгаланайрамтья), но небыло дано учений отсутствия субстанции у дхарм (дхарманайрамтья). Таким образом, это были поверхностные учения.
*Второй поворот* соответствует учению Махаяны о признаках, *и основан на Самдхинирмочана сутре*, но все еще говорит о восприятии сущностей. Таким образом, это все еще не глубокие поучения.
*Третий поворот* соответствует учению Махаяны об отстутствии признаков и основан на *праджняпарамитский* сутрах. Следовательно, это глубочайшие поучения, так как они учат пустоте всех дхарм.

----------


## Нико

> тоже Балакирев????


Я даже повторюсь!!!! Один из них, г-н  @*Ондрий*!

Всё ясно). Вы не заметили запятую).

----------


## Ондрий

> Я даже повторюсь!!!! Один из них, г-н @Ондрий!


WTF?! Я никакие педивикии не редактирую и не пишу туда. Зачем вы пишете неправду?

----------


## Нико

> WTF?! Я никакие педивикии не редактирую и не пишу туда. Зачем вы пишете неправду?


Я на Вас и не намекала, это было бы уже слишком грустно). Но Вы сами спросили же).

----------


## Shus

> Вы не знаете?) Дхармакая запредельна, не переживайте. Она запредельна, но только для тех, кто не реализовал Дхармакаю. Однако понятие "дхармакая" в миру существует, на это есть буддийские источники и комментарии. Тонкие механизмы кармы тоже есть, но их прямое или логическое понимание для нас тоже запредельно.)
> "Бхута-коти" что такое, спрашиваете? Это предел реальности, иными словами, таковость. Не этовость).
> Про "обязательность" для нас Васубандху читайте в соседней ветке.
> Дхармакая постижима сознанием будды. 
> Почему она по Васубандху соответствует арупалоке, я что-то не соображу).


Понятно... Особенно "дхармакая в миру существует", да остальное тоже.
Не буду Вас больше напрягать вопросами, обещаю.

А по Абхидхармакоше наверное найдете у кого спросить, т.к. ее изучать в обязательном порядке завещал еще Цонкапа, да и сейчас она в программу геше входит.

----------


## Нико

> Особенно "дхармакая в миру существует", да остальное тоже.


А что, дхармакаи не существует? Или в миру нет такого понятия? Я просто пытаюсь понять, что вы сами об этом думаете.





> А по Абхидхармакоше наверное найдете у кого спросить, т.к. ее изучать в обязательном порядке завещал еще Цонкапа, да и сейчас она в программу геше входит.


А вам не трудно будет привести оттуда цитату? А то времени нет сейчас рыться в её поисках.

----------


## Shus

> А что, дхармакаи не существует? Или в миру нет такого понятия? Я просто пытаюсь понять, что вы сами об этом думаете.


Давайте с этим закончим. Я Вам лучше потом еще про лотос и лилию расскажу. :Smilie: 



> А вам не трудно будет привести оттуда цитату? А то времени нет сейчас рыться в её поисках.


Откуда оттуда? Программу геше можете посмотреть в Википедии. Что завещал изучать и преподавать Цонкапа - это Вы и без меня знаете.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Признанный в миру" - значит признанный мирским познанием, а не утвержденный, как существующее, большинством голосов.
> Если вы можете определить дхармакаю как нечто и верите в ее существование, вы ее уже "признали в миру". Не обязательно непосредственное восприятие этой дхармы вами. Необязательна вера в нее других.
> Другой вопрос, является ли это признанное мирским познанием чем-то существующим. Если да, то его можно назвать относительно существующим, познали ли вы это сами, или кто-то рассказал вам про это.
> Ум тоже "орган чувств", а его объекты (дхармадхату) тоже "признаются в миру".


Посмотрите внимательнее определение, мне кажется, вы неправильно интерпретируете:

*Обыденное сознание довольствуется видимостью, внешностью любого явления*. Это сознание без исследования, размышления: “Является ли воспринимаемый объект только отраженной в уме кажимостью или же действительно существует как таковой?”
Такое сознание можно назвать “сознанием, не вникающим в сущность”. 
*Признанное таким сознанием – это всё, что называется* “явленным” или “*данным в опыте*”

Ясно, что речь только о чувственно воспринимаемых объектах, разве нет?

----------

Vladiimir (22.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Посмотрите внимательнее определение, мне кажется, вы неправильно интерпретируете:
> 
> *Обыденное сознание довольствуется видимостью, внешностью любого явления*. Это сознание без исследования, размышления: “Является ли воспринимаемый объект только отраженной в уме кажимостью или же действительно существует как таковой?”
> Такое сознание можно назвать “сознанием, не вникающим в сущность”. 
> *Признанное таким сознанием – это всё, что называется* “явленным” или “*данным в опыте*”
> 
> Ясно, что речь только о чувственно воспринимаемых объектах, разве нет?


Тут предмет зрения (внешность, видимость) как пример. Это относится к объектам всех 6 чувств. Механизм восприятия одинаков и для форм, и для идей и принципов - "это существует, это работает".

----------

Дубинин (21.06.2015), Нико (21.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тут предмет зрения (внешность, видимость) как пример. Это относится к объектам всех 6 чувств. Механизм восприятия одинаков и для форм, и для идей и принципов - "это существует, это работает".


То есть любые ваши фантазии - реальность?

----------


## Алексей А

> То есть любые ваши фантазии - реальность?


Не реальность, а относительная истина, условное существование. Не любые, а обоснованные.
Можно представлять себе душу, бога, закон кармы, нирвану, рога зайца. Что-то будет относительно достоверным, что-то недостоверным вообще.
Не все, "признанное миром", является достоверным на относительном уровне. Необоснованные фантазии фантазиями и останутся.

----------

Фил (21.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Не реальность, а относительная истина, условное существование. Не любые, а обоснованные.
> Можно представлять себе душу, бога, закон кармы, нирвану, рога зайца. Что-то будет относительно достоверным, что-то недостоверным вообще.


Ну и как проверить на достоверность дхармакаю? Только давайте без - "стать буддой".

----------


## Алексей А

> Ну и как проверить на достоверность дхармакаю? Только давайте без - "стать буддой".


Если не знать непосредственно, то никак, это будет объектом веры, как и закон кармы и прочее.
Какая практическая польза от доказательства ее достоверности?

----------

Фил (21.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если не знать непосредственно, то никак, это будет объектом веры, как и закон кармы и прочее.
> Какая практическая польза от доказательства ее достоверности?


Вы замконтекстом диалога следите? При чём тут "практическая польза"? Речь об обыденном сознании и об общепринятости в "миру". О критериях. Хос же цитирует.... :Frown:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не реальность, а относительная истина, условное существование. Не любые, а обоснованные.


А обоснование осуществляется согласно бинарной логике, с законом искл. третьего и т.д., правильно я понимаю?

----------


## Алексей А

> А обоснование осуществляется согласно бинарной логике, с законом искл. третьего и т.д., правильно я понимаю?


Обоснованным я называю имеющее существующую основу для обозначения. Нет нужды в обосновании этой основы - она либо непосредственно воспринимается уже сейчас (форма, звук), либо ее можно воспринять после определенных стадий пути (нирвана, благородные истины, дхармакая).

----------

Фил (21.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Обоснованным я называю имеющее существующую основу для обозначения. Нет нужды в обосновании этой основы - она либо непосредственно воспринимается уже сейчас (форма, звук), *либо ее можно воспринять после определенных стадий пути (нирвана, благородные истины, дхармакая)*.


А то, что на данной стадии пути не воспринимается непосредственно, это принимается на веру, так?

----------


## Алексей А

> Вы замконтекстом диалога следите? При чём тут "практическая польза"? Речь об обыденном сознании и об общепринятости в "миру". О критериях. Хос же цитирует....


Обыденным сознанием Цонкапа называет сознание, не исследующее реальность, а общепринятым в миру познанное этим сознанием.
Дхармакая полагается общепринятой в миру, потому, что есть возможность ее познать на определенном этапе пути и это уже делали просветленные, а не потому что ее любой познает уже сейчас через какие-то доказательства.

----------


## Neroli

Дхармакая воспринимается обыденным сознанием точно также как им воспринимается сон Кхулху. Нет нужны в обосновании этого сна, потому что этот сон непосредственно воспринимается прямо сейчас -  время от времени поблизости кто-то храпит.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> А то, что на данной стадии пути не воспринимается непосредственно, это принимается на веру, так?


Да. Мы доверяем Буддам, которые описывают феномен, и полагаем этот феномен известным в миру (так как Будды его познали).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да. Мы доверяем Буддам, которые описывают феномен, и полагаем этот феномен известным в миру (так как Будды его познали).


То есть вы считаете буддизм религией, такой же, как все прочие, где слова основателя просто принимаются на веру?
В таком случае, что имел в виду Будда когда предлагал не принимать на веру его слова, а проверять их "как ювелир проверяет золото"?

----------


## Алексей А

> В таком случае, что имел в виду Будда когда предлагал не принимать на веру его слова, а проверять их "как ювелир проверяет золото"?


Он дал этот совет мирянам-небуддистам, чтобы они как минимум не верили во вредные учения, применив критический анализ - есть ли от учения польза, и нет ли вреда. Больше в каноне нет подобных советов.
Чаще он говорил, что его учение приглашает "прийти и узнать" (доверяешься-практикуешь-обретаешь знание).
Нельзя все проверить обыденным умом.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.06.2015), Фил (21.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> То есть вы считаете буддизм религией, такой же, как все прочие, где слова основателя просто принимаются на веру?
> В таком случае, что имел в виду Будда когда предлагал не принимать на веру его слова, а проверять их "как ювелир проверяет золото"?


Не как все прочие, потому что нет догмы.
Чтобы быть православным, надо принять Символ Веры.
В буддизме 4БИ надо понять, а не уверовать. Но большинство в них тоже верят как в символ веры. Это тоже неплохо. Не у всех есть возможность изучать философию.

----------

Сергей Ч (21.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не как все прочие, потому что нет догмы.
> Чтобы быть православным, надо принять Символ Веры.
> В буддизме 4БИ надо понять, а не уверовать. Но большинство в них тоже верят как в символ веры. Это тоже неплохо. Не у всех есть возможность изучать философию.


А буддизм без сансары и нирваны- так можно? (в смысле что в них токмо верить можно)

----------


## Aion

> Не у всех есть возможность изучать философию.


И слава богу.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (21.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> То есть вы считаете буддизм религией, такой же, как все прочие, где слова основателя просто принимаются на веру?


Не совсем. Учение Будды более разумно, нет нелогичных вещей, все знание реально обрести самостоятельно, появляются те, кто реализовал учение. Остальные религии предлагают жить с фантазиями до смерти.

----------

Нико (21.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не совсем. Учение Будды более разумно, нет нелогичных вещей


Вся логика основана на предпосылках (аксиоматике), то есть тоже на вере, только более глубокой, неосознаваемой.
Поэтому если нечто в области сверхчувственных истин (касающихся того, что не наблюдается непосредственно органами чувств) видится вам более логичным, значит, вам просто нравится принимать именно эти мыслительные предпосылки, а не другие.




> , все знание реально обрести самостоятельно, появляются те, кто реализовал учение.


Так во всех религиях, не обольщайтесь.

----------

Aion (21.06.2015), Neroli (21.06.2015), Паня (22.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В буддизме 4БИ надо понять, а не уверовать.


Нет, надо именно уверовать, что восьмиричный путь ведет к правильной реализации, а не куда-то "налево".

----------

Neroli (21.06.2015), Паня (22.06.2015), Поляков (22.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Не реальность, а относительная истина, условное существование. Не любые, а обоснованные.
> Можно представлять себе душу, бога, закон кармы, нирвану, рога зайца. Что-то будет относительно достоверным, что-то недостоверным вообще.
> Не все, "признанное миром", является достоверным на относительном уровне. Необоснованные фантазии фантазиями и останутся.


  Относительное(условное) существование в буддийском понимании третьего поворота характеризуется зависимостью от истинного существования дхармакаий.
К этому зависимому существованию относят всё, что воспринимает человеческий ум через его чувства. 
"признанное миром" - значит общедоступное понимание без навязывания веры, и с опорой на ум и его чувствах.

Вы в это понятие вкладываете идеи и веру. С точки зрения мирской логики, всё правильно. Ну типа, большинство населения приняло веру в Христа как спасителя. Значит как бы мир этот факт признал.
Но дело в том, что к буддийской логике это не относятся. Вы передергиваете понятия.
В буддийской логике, соглашусь с Серегем Хос, речь идет о исключительно прагматичных вещах, т.е. то что воспринимается чувственными органами нашего ума.

Любую идею, можно довести до абсурда и утопить через смешение понятий.
Дхармакайя выходит за пределы чувственного мира относительного существования, а значит не включается в понятие "признанное миром".
Все это потому, что понятие "признанное миром" можно трактовать как угодно. Майкл Джексон признанный в мире король поп музыки. Но к буддизму это не относится.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы в это понятие вкладываете идеи и веру. С точки зрения мирской логики, всё правильно. Ну типа, большинство населения приняло веру в Христа как спасителя. Значит как бы мир этот факт признал.


С верующими о философии вообще глупо толковать.
И буддисты в целом это понимают, и даже любят об этом порассуждать, только вот к самим себе никак не могут применить )))))

----------

Дубинин (22.06.2015), Ондрий (22.06.2015), Паня (22.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> С верующими о философии вообще глупо толковать.
> И буддисты в целом это понимают, и даже любят об этом порассуждать, только вот к самим себе никак не могут применить )))))


  Я такое замечаю в основном, когда нет четкого понимания учения, в которое веришь.
И чтобы самому себе доказать, даже не нам, в ход идет передергивание понятий. Это тот самый защитный механизм, когда пытаешься спрятаться за свои "доказательства". 
Ну типа, в моей голове(рассуждениях) все вроде сходится, ну и хорошо.
  Правда в диспуте это не всегда работает, могут переубедить или вывести из состояния равновесия.
Поэтому применяют механизм защиты. Т.е. держат "замок веры" только одной стороной достроенной. Но пытаются убедить себя и других, что вторая сторона тоже достроенная, держа ее в тени.
Психология однако.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (22.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> С верующими о философии вообще глупо толковать.
> И буддисты в целом это понимают, и даже любят об этом порассуждать, только вот к самим себе никак не могут применить )))))


А ты уже применил? Ты атеист теперь или атманист, что-то я понять не могу?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ты уже применил? Ты атеист теперь или атманист, что-то я понять не могу?


esse homo

----------


## Won Soeng

Во всех трех поворотах говорится об абсолютном существовании только как о нерожденном, и нерожденное рассматривается как пустое (т.е. не имеющее никакого устройства, никакой структуры, ничего определенного и однозначного), а все рожденное рассматривается как взаимозависимое (т.е. все наблюдаемые чувственным восприятием феномены возникают исключительно при условии других феноменов и нет никаких феноменов, которые бы не возникали обусловленно).

Все три поворота не имеют противоречий относительно природы истинной реальности.
Это лишь разные степени прояснения метода. 

Люди воспринимают как высокие способности такие свои умения, которые схватывают комплексные умопостроения. Поэтому для людей с такими развитыми способностями очень трудно обнаружить нерожденное, очень трудно отказаться от развитого чувственного восприятия. Поэтому нужны умелые средства для преодоления жадности тела к чувствам и ума к форме.

Так было предсказано, что однажды благородные способности будут названы малыми, а цепляние за мнения будет названо высокими способностями, чтобы утолить жажду понимания и открыть путь.

Это случилось много лет назад, но теперь снова есть существа, которые могут увидеть прямо, без посредства понимания, не привязанные к конструкциям, а способные рассматривать возникновение и прекращение конструкций.

Поэтому уже много сотен лет говорится о всех трех поворотах, как о всего лишь уловке, хитрости, чтобы существа, ценящие ум не отворачивались от учения, прежде чем смогут этот самый ум освоить, обуздать и наблюдать вне концепций о наблюдаемом и природе наблюдаемого.

В современном мире можно найти множество отличных примеров, на которые не мог бы легко сослаться Будда, или Нагарджуна, или Цонкапа.
Мы можем иллюстрировать ум и процессы в уме очень глубоко и тонко. 

Мы знаем о том, как устроено  зрение и слух, как устроено кино, как работают компьютерные игры. 

Но от этого не становится легче проникнуть за завесу ума. Все так же, как и тысячи лет назад, люди обманываются собственным воображением, принимая его продукт за истинную реальность.

Все так же, как и тысячи лет назад, бесчисленные учения Будды открыты, но продолжают упускаться.
Как сказал прославленный мастер, это оттого, что люди думают, будто есть какой-то особенный способ успокоить ум и пребывать в нерожденном.

Пока приверженцы одного поворота думают, что спорят с приверженцами другого поворота, происходит постепенная трансформация ума, и эта трансформация снова и снова дает свои плоды. 

Не важно, с какой позиции мы рассуждаем о Дхарме. Знакомясь с ней вновь и вновь, под давлением разных мнений, мы культивируем сознание для взращивания благой дхармы.

----------

Монферран (02.01.2022)

----------


## Фил

> И слава богу.


У Вас приступ антиителлектуализма ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Нет, надо именно уверовать, что восьмиричный путь ведет к правильной реализации, а не куда-то "налево".


Что значит налево?  Для буддиста нет "правильно" и "лево".
У Вас поэтому и проблемы с атманом, что пытаетесь хоть какую то точку опоры найти.

----------

Нико (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А буддизм без сансары и нирваны- так можно? (в смысле что в них токмо верить можно)


Пожалуйста. Вы же все равно о них потом узнаете.
Лично Вам - можно.
А кому то может и нельзя.

----------

Дубинин (22.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Что значит налево?  Для буддиста нет "правильно" и "лево".
> У Вас поэтому и проблемы с атманом, что пытаетесь хоть какую то точку опоры найти.


Это Вы откуда взяли? Вы Дхарма-чакра-правартана-сутру перечитайте и увидите там кучу "правильного..." ( сосредоточения, усилия и т.п.). А проблемы с атманом я лично вижу у Вас - Ваш атман - это некий буддист для которого обязательно нет "левого" и "прааильного", обязателтное отсутсвие самобытия и т.п. Это - Ваша незыблемая точка опоры, по факту - атман. Маленький личный атман. :Wink:

----------


## Алексей А

> Относительное(условное) существование в буддийском понимании третьего поворота характеризуется зависимостью от истинного существования дхармакаий.
> К этому зависимому существованию относят всё, что воспринимает человеческий ум через его чувства. 
> "признанное миром" - значит общедоступное понимание без навязывания веры, и с опорой на ум и его чувствах.
> 
> Вы в это понятие вкладываете идеи и веру. С точки зрения мирской логики, всё правильно. Ну типа, большинство населения приняло веру в Христа как спасителя. Значит как бы мир этот факт признал.
> Но дело в том, что к буддийской логике это не относятся. Вы передергиваете понятия.
> В буддийской логике, соглашусь с Серегем Хос, речь идет о исключительно прагматичных вещах, т.е. то что воспринимается чувственными органами нашего ума.
> 
> Любую идею, можно довести до абсурда и утопить через смешение понятий.
> ...


Вы почему-то увидели доказательство существования чего-либо в моем описании относительной истины.
Вера - это одна тема, а относительность всех дхарм(не важно о чем речь, стул это или дхармакая) - другая тема. Вы смешали в одну кучу.

Вы твердите о логике, и при этом верите в существование абсолютной природы ума, очень прагматично.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> С верующими о философии вообще глупо толковать.
> И буддисты в целом это понимают, и даже любят об этом порассуждать, только вот к самим себе никак не могут применить )))))


Как точно вы описали, почему вам тяжело объяснить пустоту природы ума.  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (22.06.2015), Нико (22.06.2015), Сергей Ч (22.06.2015), Фил (22.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

Еще раз для верующих в постоянное истинное "я" (Из Алтарной сутры. Может Хуэй Нэн для кого-то авторитет.)
Ученик Хуэй Нэна Чжиче долго читал Махапаринирвана сутру и не мог понять принцип постоянства и непостоянства.
Он спросил учителя, как правильно понимать эти положения. Учитель ответил, что Самоприрода непостоянна. 
Чжиче возразил, что в сутре написано наоборот. Хуэй Нэн ответил, что это уловка для шраваков и пратьекабудд, привязанных к идеям не-Я, непостоянства.
"Сегодня ты, механически следуя за словами сутры, пренебрегаешь её смыслом."
Чжиче после составил гатху:
Поскольку придерживаемся концепции невечности,
Поэтому Будда говорит нам о вечной Природе (Самоприроде).
Тот, кто не понимает, что это просто искусный метод,
Тот подобен юноше, подбирающему камешки на берегу озера и принимающего их за жемчужины.

----------

Фил (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Это Вы откуда взяли? Вы Дхарма-чакра-правартана-сутру перечитайте и увидите там кучу "правильного..." ( сосредоточения, усилия и т.п.).


 Да читал я, ну а как еще иначе должна быть написана религиозная литература? Какая должна быть мотивация - "жги да гуляй"?
Трунгпу и так за Можай загнали. Это все дается с практической целью.
Иначе появляются на БФ темы типа "Буддисту все должно быть пофиг: родные, друзья и коты".




> А проблемы с атманом я лично вижу у Вас - Ваш атман - это некий буддист для которого обязательно нет "левого" и "прааильного", обязателтное отсутсвие самобытия и т.п. Это - Ваша незыблемая точка опоры, по факту - атман. Маленький личный атман.


Если отсутствие самобытия - это точка опоры, 
то атеист - верит в то, что Бога нет, а курильщик - курит отсутствие табака.
Это не так.
Бывает мир без догм.

----------

Алексей А (22.06.2015), Нико (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

@*Сергей Хос*, я думаю, происходило бы дело лет так 1000 назад, когда ни книг ни интернетов не было, то Учитель видя конкретно Вас дал бы Вам тайную тантру о Маха-Атмане, с практической целью. 
Сейчас это напоминает лечение по медицинскому справочнику.

----------

Нико (22.06.2015), Сергей Ч (22.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Во всех трех поворотах говорится об абсолютном существовании только как о нерожденном, и нерожденное рассматривается как пустое (т.е. не имеющее никакого устройства, никакой структуры, ничего определенного и однозначного), а все рожденное рассматривается как взаимозависимое (т.е. все наблюдаемые чувственным восприятием феномены возникают исключительно при условии других феноменов и нет никаких феноменов, которые бы не возникали обусловленно)....
> 
> Все три поворота не имеют противоречий относительно природы истинной реальности.....


  Вы немного передергиваете.
  Эмерджентность или взаимозависимая система возникновения и существования относится к замкнутой системе. Поэтому, если рассматривать эти явление с точки зрения второго поворота, то они вполне себе реальны. Атомы реальны и т.п.
  С точки зрения высшего образования(праджняпарамита), вносится новое измерение понятия "всё проявлено внутри ума".
Т.е. включается понятие выходящее за пределы замкнутой системы эмерджентности. Если во втором повороте, говорится что у мира нет начала и причины возникновения, то в третьем можно выйти за пределы относительности времени и пространства, а именно в Великую Пустоту(первичную), которая за пределами эмерджентности, причин и начала возникновения мира(шурангама сутра).

В махапаринирвана сутре, прямо говорится что пратьекабудды не познали высшую мудрость(праджняпарамиту) пустоты первого значения. Шуньята это другое понятие, оно не позволяет проникнуть за пределы причин проявленного мира. Потому что запредельность мира открывается только, когда пробудился УМ. Отсюда появляется сложное понятие "не имеет независимого самосуществования". К эмерджентности это не имеет никакого отношения. Поэтому не надо путать и передергивать их.

Непротиворечивость поворотов видна только с высоты высшего образования. Приведу пример:
В системе образования, математика тоже делится на три класса.
В начальных классах учат что меньше 0 ничего нет.
В старших классах учат, что меньше 0 могут быть числа с минусом -1. Т.е. появляется понятие "не имеет начальной точки".
Но зато в старших класса учат, что на 0 делить нельзя.
В высших учебных заведениях говорят, что на 0 делить можно, но нужно выйти за границы рациональной логики. Это будет знак бесконечности.
Появляются возможность оперировать этими запредельными величинами через формулы пределов и интегралов.

Средний и младший классы будут считать, что логика высшего учебного заведения ошибочна и будут гнуть свою линию. :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Еще раз для верующих в постоянное истинное "я" (Из Алтарной сутры. Может Хуэй Нэн для кого-то авторитет.)
> Ученик Хуэй Нэна Чжиче долго читал Махапаринирвана сутру и не мог понять принцип постоянства и непостоянства.
> Он спросил учителя, как правильно понимать эти положения. Учитель ответил, что Самоприрода непостоянна. 
> Чжиче возразил, что в сутре написано наоборот. Хуэй Нэн ответил, что это уловка для шраваков и пратьекабудд, привязанных к идеям не-Я, непостоянства.
> "Сегодня ты, механически следуя за словами сутры, пренебрегаешь её смыслом."
> Чжиче после составил гатху:
> Поскольку придерживаемся концепции невечности,
> Поэтому Будда говорит нам о вечной Природе (Самоприроде).
> Тот, кто не понимает, что это просто искусный метод,
> Тот подобен юноше, подбирающему камешки на берегу озера и принимающего их за жемчужины.


Так ведь, кроме Вас и ещё пары человек (Германн, Фил) тут никто о постоянном личном "я" не толкует. И об этом было сказано прямо 100500 раз. Но проблема в том, что кроме как критиковать эту концепцию Вы по-другому прасангику не понимаете. Вот и продолжаете приписывать оппонентам то, чего они не говорили и с удовольствием опровергать.

----------

Vladiimir (22.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Вы почему-то увидели доказательство существования чего-либо в моем описании относительной истины.
> Вера - это одна тема, а относительность всех дхарм(не важно о чем речь, стул это или дхармакая) - другая тема. Вы смешали в одну кучу.
> 
> Вы твердите о логике, и при этом верите в существование абсолютной природы ума, очень прагматично.


 Я дал развёрнутый ответ 
Что такое относительная реальность. В чем логика и т.п.
Вера конечно везде присутствует, но прагматичность заключалась в конкретных подходах, чтобы термины понимать в буддийском ключе.

----------


## Нико

"Я дал развертывающий ответ"

Не "развёртывающий, а развёрнутый".

----------

Лося (22.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Так ведь, кроме Вас и ещё пары человек (Германн, Фил) тут никто о постоянном личном "я" не толкует. И об этом было сказано прямо 100500 раз. Но проблема в том, что кроме как критиковать эту концепцию Вы по-другому прасангику не понимаете. Вот и продолжаете приписывать оппонентам то, чего они не говорили и с удовольствием опровергать.


Сообщение для тех, кто считает природу ума постоянной, независимой, самосущей, или атманом, или еще чем-то абсолютным. Подобные утверждения были.

----------

Сергей Ч (22.06.2015), Фил (22.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Сообщение для тех, кто считает природу ума постоянной, независимой, самосущей, или атманом, или еще чем-то абсолютным. Подобные утверждения были.


Я приобщаюсь к тем, кто это отрицает! (Рука с парты))))).

----------


## Фил

> Так ведь, кроме Вас и ещё пары человек (Германн, Фил) тут никто о постоянном личном "я" не толкует. И об этом было сказано прямо 100500 раз. Но проблема в том, что кроме как критиковать эту концепцию Вы по-другому прасангику не понимаете. Вот и продолжаете приписывать оппонентам то, чего они не говорили и с удовольствием опровергать.


И я тоже не говорю исключительно о личном "Я", а вообще о любом объекте якобы обладающем самостью.

----------


## Алексей А

> Я дал развёрнутый ответ 
> Что такое относительная реальность. В чем логика и т.п.


Можете ответить на несколько вопросов, чтобы понять вашу позицию точнее?
Что такое по вашему шуньята, что она описывает, для чего изложена? 
Что такое неведение, и как оно устраняется?

----------


## Фил

> Непротиворечивость поворотов видна только с высоты высшего образования. Приведу пример:
> В системе образования, математика тоже делится на три класса.
> В начальных классах учат что меньше 0 ничего нет.
> В старших классах учат, что меньше 0 могут быть числа с минусом -1. Т.е. появляется понятие "не имеет начальной точки".
> Но зато в старших класса учат, что на 0 делить нельзя.
> В высших учебных заведениях говорят, что на 0 делить можно, но нужно выйти за границы рациональной логики. Это будет знак бесконечности.
> Появляются возможность оперировать этими запредельными величинами через формулы пределов и интегралов.
> 
> Средний и младший классы будут считать, что логика высшего учебного заведения ошибочна и будут гнуть свою линию.


Некорректный пример.
Во первых, некорректна аналогия с линейным характером изучения высшей математики от "простого к сложному" (Ничего унизительного в воззрении "Хинаяны" нет, это не какая-то упрощенная версия Дзогчена)
Во вторых - никто здесь ничего не *гнёт*.

Показывается необоснованность догматических утверждений, после чего разговор превращается в клоунаду со смайликами.

Я могу предположить, что дело в том самом "врожденном чувстве Бога" с которым оппонента понять практически невозможно.
То он "кидается калом", то "верит в то что Бога нет" и т.д.

----------

Дубинин (22.06.2015), Нико (22.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Можете ответить на несколько вопросов, чтобы понять вашу позицию точнее?
> Что такое по вашему шуньята, что она описывает, для чего изложена? 
> Что такое неведение, и как оно устраняется?


  Шуньята, это пустота ума от себя. "Я" нигде не обнаруживается в бытии сансары. Нет разделения на субъект и объект, а значит происходит разрыв причинно-следственной связи.
Она изложена, чтобы освободить человека от страданий существования в сансаре.
  Устраняется методом наблюдения за собой, практикой медитации, прекращения суждения мое, твое, это я это не я.

----------


## Tong Po

> Сообщение для тех, кто считает природу ума постоянной, независимой, самосущей, или атманом, или еще чем-то абсолютным. Подобные утверждения были.


Так это считание не имеет ничего общего с постоянным личным "я". Вы просто упорно этого не хотите понимать. А природа Ума именно так (самосущая и независимая, что, по сути, одно и то же и вне концепций) описывается в сутрах Третьего Поворота. Но это никакое не личное "я". Собственно, и в Первом Повороте нирвана - независимая дхарма. Асанскрита.

----------

Vladiimir (22.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> И я тоже не говорю исключительно о личном "Я", а вообще о любом объекте якобы обладающем самостью.


Дхарма нирвана, согласно Учению Будды - асанскрита, то есть несоставная, тотесть независимая, то есть вполне себе самостная (если истерично не пугаться этого термина, будучу ощабоченным абсолютной уникальностью своей религиозности).

----------

Vladiimir (22.06.2015), Ондрий (22.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Некорректный пример.
> Во первых, некорректна аналогия с линейным характером изучения высшей математики от "простого к сложному" (Ничего унизительного в воззрении "Хинаяны" нет, это не какая-то упрощенная версия Дзогчена)
> Во вторых - никто здесь ничего не *гнёт*.
> 
> Показывается необоснованность догматических утверждений, после чего разговор превращается в клоунаду со смайликами.
> 
> Я могу предположить, что дело в том самом "врожденном чувстве Бога" с которым оппонента понять практически невозможно.
> То он "кидается калом", то "верит в то что Бога нет" и т.д.


 Где вы увидели унижение философии хинаяны? 
На смайлик не обижайтесь. И на слово "гнёт" тоже. Это же человечески окрашенная позиция моих взглядов. 
Тем самым я хотел показать что не толкаю истину первой инстанции, и отношусь к себе с самокритикой, т.е. позволяю надо собой пошутить. :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Дхарма нирвана, согласно Учению Будды - асанскрита, то есть несоставная, тотесть независимая, то есть вполне себе самостная (если истерично не пугаться этого термина, будучу ощабоченным абсолютной уникальностью своей религиозности).


Несоставная не тождественно самостная.
Если бы она была самостная, то она не могла бы существовать.
Она бы происходила исключительное сама из себя, опираясь на себя.
Как Вы себе это представляете?
Ничто не происходит ни из себя, ни из другого.

----------

Алексей А (22.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Несоставная не тождественно самостная.
> Если бы она была самостная, то она не могла бы существовать.
> Она бы происходила исключительное сама из себя, опираясь на себя.
> Как Вы себе это представляете?
> Ничто не происходит ни из себя, ни из другого.


Таквот именно, что нирвана НЕ ПРОИСХОДИТ. Она просто есть. И ни на что не опирается. Если, по-Вашему, она на что-то опирается, то на что именно?

----------

Vladiimir (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Таквот именно, что нирвана НЕ ПРОИСХОДИТ. Она просто есть. И ни на что не опирается. Если, по-Вашему, она на что-то опирается, то на что именно?


В том то и дело, что ни на что не опирается.
В том числе и на себя, т.е. лишена самобытия.

----------


## Ондрий

все же правы были будды, что праджняпарамиту  не стоит преподавать всем подряд.

----------


## Фил

> все же правы были будды, что праджняпарамиту  не стоит преподавать всем подряд.


А что не так?

----------


## Нико

> А что не так?


Имелось в виду, что праджняпарамиту не стоило преподавать таким испорченным сосудам, как Ондрий и Хос. Пустая трата времени. :Big Grin:

----------

Алексей А (22.06.2015), Дубинин (22.06.2015), Сергей Ч (22.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Несоставная не тождественно самостная.


А что Вы считаете тождественно "самостности"? Будда рассуждал так: "То, что невечно, то дуккха. То, что дуккха, то не является атманом". Нирвана же вечна. Нирвана сукха. Соответственно, некоторые, на основаниях этих характеристик, понимают ее как атман (конечно, атман особенный). Если даже понимать ее как не-атман, то это тоже, наверное, будет особенным не-атманом (т.к. все мы знаем, что то, что "не-атман, то склонно к болезни"). Так что, на мой взгляд, вполне можно понимать и так и так. 




> Бывает мир без догм.


По моему представлению, как раз те, кто здесь яростно критикует атман Махапаринирвана-махасутры, те и живут в мире догм.

----------

Ондрий (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Имелось в виду, что праджняпарамиту не стоило преподавать таким испорченным сосудам, как Ондрий и Хос. Пустая трата времени.


Я совершенно искренне спрашивал, может я чего то не знаю или не понимаю. Может быть @*Ондрий* и расскажет в чем дело.

----------


## Нико

> Я совершенно искренне спрашивал, может я чего то не знаю или не понимаю. Может быть @*Ондрий* и расскажет в чем дело.


Дело в том, что он не расскажет. Уже много вопросов было задано, ответов не получено. Атеизм -- это такая  штука.)

----------


## Фил

> А что Вы считаете тождественно "самостности"? Будда рассуждал так: "То, что невечно, то дуккха. То, что дуккха, то не является атманом". Нирвана же вечна. Нирвана сукха.


Нирвану, по моему, некорректно рассматривать в рамках времени. "Вечна" имеет отношение ко времени, а время - суть изменения.
Опять ситуация как с атеистом, который якобы верит в то что Бога нет. Для атеиста этот вопрос иррелевантен.
Так же как время для Нирваны.

----------

Ассаджи (23.06.2015), Сергей Ч (22.06.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Дело в том, что он не расскажет. Уже много вопросов было задано, ответов не получено. Атеизм -- это такая  штука.)


по 100 страниц вот лично вам выходило на объяснения, но что толку?

----------


## Tong Po

> В том то и дело, что ни на что не опирается.
> В том числе и на себя, т.е. лишена самобытия.


С чего Вы взяли? Вам так нравится? А какое отношение к Дхарме это имеет?

----------


## Фил

> по 100 страниц вот лично вам выходило на объяснения, но что толку?


А есть какое нибудь непротиворечивое объяснение?
Вы же прокомментировали мои слова, я так понимаю, что "все подряд не надо было давать праджняпарамиту".
В моих выводах какая-то ошибка?
Где она?
Почему Вы не хотите на неё указать?

----------


## Tong Po

> А есть какое нибудь непротиворечивое объяснение?
> Вы же прокомментировали мои слова, я так понимаю, что "все подряд не надо было давать праджняпарамиту".
> В моих выводах какая-то ошибка?
> Где она?
> Почему Вы не хотите на неё указать?


Потому что Вам неоднократно на них (ошибки) указывали. Зачем продолжать? С какой целью?

----------

Ондрий (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> С чего Вы взяли? Вам так нравится? А какое отношение к Дхарме это имеет?


Если бы Нирвана на что-то опиралась, то она была бы зависимой от этого.
А это не так.
Нирвана не может быть зависимой.

----------


## Нико

> по 100 страниц вот лично вам выходило на объяснения, но что толку?


Я не получала объяснений, только коаны, хотя я ни разу не дзен. )

----------

Дубинин (22.06.2015), Фил (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Потому что Вам неоднократно на них (ошибки) указывали. Зачем продолжать? С какой целью?


С целью исправить мои ошибки.
Неоднократно, да, указывали, после чего я задаю вопросы, на которые не получаю ответа.
Зачем тогда указывать и говорить, что это ошибка?
Возможно это некий спорный момент, но разрешить его никто не в состоянии.

И я причем не муссирую эту тему.
Нет ответа - значит нет. Можно на этом остановиться.
Но если кто-то что-то утверждает, можно же сказать, на основании чего?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Нирвану, по моему, некорректно рассматривать в рамках времени. "Вечна" имеет отношение ко времени, а время - суть изменения.


Ну, замените слово "вечна" на оригинальное слово "nicca (nitya)". Суть рассуждений не изменится. То, что не является "nicca", то "dukkha". То что "dukkha", то не атман. Нирвана является и "nicca" и "sukha (т.е. не dukkha)".

----------

Ассаджи (23.06.2015), Сергей Ч (22.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если бы Нирвана на что-то опиралась, то она была бы зависимой от этого.
> А это не так.
> Нирвана не может быть зависимой.


Она не опирается ни на какие иные дхармы, но в то же время она есть. Это и можно назвать самостью. Она ТОЖДЕСТВЕННА САМА СЕБЕ. про это нельзя сказать, что она опирается сама-на-себя, ибо этотощначало бы её составность. Но не опора на само-себя вовсе не значит отсутсвия Самости. Она сама. Есть. Безопорно. Сат. Парамартха Сат. Вполне себе атман, только не так, как его понимают, например, в вишишта-адвайте или в двайта-веданте.

----------

Фил (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, замените слово "вечна" на оригинальное слово "nicca (nitya)". Суть рассуждений не изменится. То, что не является "nicca", то "dukkha". То что "dukkha", то не атман. Нирвана является и "nicca" и "sukha".


Да можно заменить, но это все равно, что утверждать, что у нищего есть в собственности ничего.
Нищий и собственность - несовместимые понятия.
Да, таким грамматическим образом их можно совместить, но нищий не сделается от этого имущим.
Так и Нирвана не проявится в этом мире как нечто вечное и сукха.

----------


## Tong Po

> Да можно заменить, но это все равно, что утверждать, что у нищего есть в собственности ничего.
> Нищий и собственность - несовместимые понятия.
> Да, таким грамматическим образом их можно совместить, но нищий не сделается от этого имущим.
> Так и Нирвана не проявится в этом мире как нечто вечное и сукха.


Тем не менее Будда в суттах говорит, что нирвану возможно увидеть прямо сейчас и в то де время она нитья и суккха. А согласно Абхидхарме дхарма нирвана присутствует в любой сантане.

Что касается Вашего примера с нищим, то у него-таки есть собственность. Просто Вы не знаете как её можно использовать.

----------

Vladiimir (22.06.2015), Сергей Ч (22.06.2015), Фил (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Она не опирается ни на какие иные дхармы, но в то же время она есть. _Это и можно назвать самостью._ Она ТОЖДЕСТВЕННА САМА СЕБЕ. про это нельзя сказать, что она опирается сама-на-себя, ибо этотощначало бы её составность. Но не опора на само-себя вовсе не значит отсутсвия Самости. Она сама. Есть. Безопорно. Сат. Парамартха Сат. Вполне себе атман, только не так, как его понимают, например, в вишишта-адвайте или в двайта-веданте.


 А нужно ли это называть _самостью_?!

----------

Сергей Ч (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Тем не менее Будда в суттах говорит, что нирвану возможно увидеть прямо сейчас и в то де время она нитья и суккха. А согласно Абхидхарме дхарма нирвана присутствует в любой сантане.
> 
> Что касается Вашего примера с нищим, то у него-таки есть собственность. Просто Вы не знаете как её можно использовать.


В таком случае Нирвана _в том числе_ нитья и сукха.
Вот в той теме с нашим интересным собеседником Олег Днепров, он утверждал, что звук это громкость.
Да, звук это громкость, но не только громкость.

----------


## Нико

> А нужно ли это называть _самостью_?!


Нет, тут грубая ошибка. Нирвану нельзя путать с самостью. И вообще, сколько я Хосу внушала, что он ошибается в трактовке праджняпарамиты? Нет же, речь всё о том же, о любимом).

----------


## Tong Po

> А нужно ли это называть _самостью_?!


Судя по сутрам Третьего Поворота, Бхагаван в этом смысл видел. Судя по шастрам, комментирующим эти сутры, арья-боддхисаттвы в этом смысл видели. Что касается Вас - мне всё равно.

----------


## Нико

> Судя по сутрам Третьего Поворота, Бхагаван в этом смысл видел. Судя по шастрам, комментирующим эти сутры, арья-боддхисаттвы в этом смысл видели. Что касается Вас - мне всё равно.


Тогда чего греха таить -- Бхагаван видел смысл и в сутрах второго поворота. И те, кто комментировали это сутры, тоже в этом смысл видели. :Wink:

----------


## Алексей А

> Судя по сутрам Третьего Поворота, Бхагаван в этом смысл видел. Судя по шастрам, комментирующим эти сутры, арья-боддхисаттвы в этом смысл видели.


Смысл есть - уловка.

----------


## Vladiimir

> А нужно ли это называть _самостью_?!


А почему нет? И слово "самость [samost`] используете Вы. Можете использовать оригинальное слово "атман (атта)". 
Здесь спрашивали (Хоса) для чего нужно вводить, такое понятие. Ну, на вскидку (по моему мнению), хотя бы как побудительный мотив для практики. Есть пример, как Будда привлек людей именно задав вопрос о важности поиска себя (атты, атмана (не важно как грамматически понимать в оригинальном тексте слово "atta").




> А нужно ли это называть _самостью_?!


Аналогично можно задаться вопросом: а стоит ли нирвану называть не-атманом, если то, что не является атманом, то склонно к болезни?

----------


## Tong Po

> Тогда чего греха таить -- Бхагаван видел смысл и в сутрах второго поворота. И те, кто комментировали это сутры, тоже в этом смысл видели.


Вы вообще способны следить за контекстом? Или пишите свои помты исключительно реагируя на несколько ключевых слов?

----------


## Won Soeng

Лося, аналогия с младшими и старшими классами увлекательна, однако - неточна.
Совершенно не важно, в каком классе прозревается истина. В Буддизме есть лишь методы для разных состояний ума. Чем точнее метод подходит к состоянию, тем меньше нужно бегать из класса в класс. Просто люди все время пытаются сначала загнать ум в определенные рамки, чтобы применить затем подходящий метод.

----------


## Tong Po

> Смысл есть - уловка.


Ровно тоже самое можно сказать и о Вашей интерпритации.

----------


## Нико

> Вы вообще способны следить за контекстом? Или пишите свои помты исключительно реагируя на несколько ключевых слов?


Я напомню, если не против? 

"Судя по сутрам Третьего Поворота, Бхагаван в этом смысл видел. Судя по шастрам, комментирующим эти сутры, арья-боддхисаттвы в этом смысл видели. Что касается Вас - мне всё равно".

----------


## Лося

> С целью исправить мои ошибки.
> Неоднократно, да, указывали, после чего я задаю вопросы, на которые не получаю ответа.
> Зачем тогда указывать и говорить, что это ошибка?
> Возможно это некий спорный момент, но разрешить его никто не в состоянии.
> 
> И я причем не муссирую эту тему.
> Нет ответа - значит нет. Можно на этом остановиться.
> Но если кто-то что-то утверждает, можно же сказать, на основании чего?


  Есть вещи, которые просто не объяснишь нашим умом.
Поэтому даются костыли для их понимания "вне концептуальное", "не познаваемое рассудочным мышлением", "таковость". Включайте иррациональную логику.
А дальше уже зависит от вас, все же пытаться это познать человеческим разумом(что невозможно), или пытаться практиковать и познать опытным путем через Бодхичитту.
У человека есть такой инструмент как "интуиция". Также в нас есть природа будды.
Т.е. инструменты и возможности познать есть. Не опирайтесь только на разум свой.

----------


## Алексей А

> Она не опирается ни на какие иные дхармы, но в то же время она есть. Это и можно назвать самостью. Она ТОЖДЕСТВЕННА САМА СЕБЕ. про это нельзя сказать, что она опирается сама-на-себя, ибо этотощначало бы её составность. Но не опора на само-себя вовсе не значит отсутсвия Самости. Она сама. Есть. Безопорно. Сат. Парамартха Сат. Вполне себе атман, только не так, как его понимают, например, в вишишта-адвайте или в двайта-веданте.


Санскрита и асанскрита дхармы называются так исходя из основы для обозначения - это относительная истина. Самости в обеих не найти.

----------

Нико (22.06.2015), Фил (22.06.2015)

----------


## sergey

> Ну, замените слово "вечна" на оригинальное слово "nicca (nitya)". Суть рассуждений не изменится. То, что не является "nicca", то "dukkha". То что "dukkha", то не атман. Нирвана является и "nicca" и "sukha (т.е. не dukkha)".


Владимир, а где про ниббану говорят, что она - "ничча"?

----------


## Tong Po

> Я напомню, если не против? 
> 
> "Судя по сутрам Третьего Поворота, Бхагаван в этом смысл видел. Судя по шастрам, комментирующим эти сутры, арья-боддхисаттвы в этом смысл видели. Что касается Вас - мне всё равно".


То есть, даже перечитав второй раз, Вы так и не поняли, что тут не было речи ни о смысле Сутр Второго Поворота, ни о смысле сутр Третьего. Здесь речь шла о применении термина в Сутрах Третьего Поворота. О самом факте его наличия.

----------


## Tong Po

> Санскрита и асанскрита дхармы называются так исходя из основы для обозначения - это относительная истина. Самости в обеих не найти.


Расскажите об этом Асанге и автору Маханирвана Сутры, а также кучи иных сутр.
А заоодно хотя бы попвтайтесь понять о чём речь. Не о том, что Вы называете личным "я" и т.д.

----------


## Алексей А

> Ровно тоже самое можно сказать и о Вашей интерпритации.


Цепляющийся за истинность ум создает карму. Любое знание об истинно существующем не освобождено.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Владимир, а где про ниббану говорят, что она - ничча?


Ну, в самой этой Махапаринирвана-махасутре. В Патисамбхидамагге. В Висудхимагге. Разве она не ничча? В сутрах говорится, что "не меняется" (accuta, например). По смыслу то же самое.

----------


## Tong Po

> Цепляющийся за истинность ум создает карму. Любое знание об истинно существующем не освобождено.


Что ж Вы к себе-то это не применяете? Вы ж уверены, что транслируете Истину. Вы именно цепляетесь за истинность своей интерпритации. Какая разница, что при этом Вы бесконечно твердите об "отсутствии самости"? Что меняется-то? Догматическая установка? Цепляетесь за истинность бессамостности. Цитируете Цонкапу, Чандракирти, утверждая имтинность их сентенций и возводя их на алтарь. 
Чем Вы отличаетесь, в этом смысле, от, например, вайшнава? ИМХО, ничем.

----------

Vladiimir (22.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Лося, аналогия с младшими и старшими классами увлекательна, однако - неточна.
> Совершенно не важно, в каком классе прозревается истина. В Буддизме есть лишь методы для разных состояний ума. Чем точнее метод подходит к состоянию, тем меньше нужно бегать из класса в класс. Просто люди все время пытаются сначала загнать ум в определенные рамки, чтобы применить затем подходящий метод.


   Я там о другом говорил о глубоко иррациональном. И в чем разница подходов между поворотами на примерах. Вы к сожалению ушли в свои мысли.
Ваш подход мне понятен был заранее, поэтому я заострил ваше внимание на передергивании понятий "взаимозависимость" и "не имеет независимого самосуществования". Что нельзя их использовать в одном ключе. И дал расшифровку.

----------


## sergey

> Ну, в самой этой Махапаринирвана-махасутре. В Патисамбхидамогге. В Висудхимагге.


Спасибо, (махаянская) Махапаринирвана сутра для меня не авторитетна, а в Патисамбхидамагге и Висуддхимагге посмотрю.

----------

Сергей Ч (22.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Что ж Вы к себе-то это не применяете? Вы ж уверены, что транслируете Истину. Вы именно цепляетесь за истинность своей интерпритации. Какая разница, что при этом Вы бесконечно твердите об "отсутствии самости"? Что меняется-то? Догматическая установка? Цепляетесь за истинность бессамостности. Цитируете Цонкапу, Чандракирти, утверждая имтинность их сентенций и возводя их на алтарь. 
> Чем Вы отличаетесь, в этом смысле, от, например, вайшнава? ИМХО, ничем.


Вы фантазируете насчет моего цепляния за бессамостность.  :Smilie:  У меня нет воззрения об абсолютной реальности, а философия шуньяты, и сама шуньята - просто слова и идеи, ничего реального.

----------

Фил (22.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы фантазируете насчет моего цепляния за бессамостность.  У меня нет воззрения об абсолютной реальности, а философия шуньяты, и сама шуньята - просто слова и идеи, ничего реального.


Я основываю своё мнение исключительно на Ваших высказываниях. Они мне даны в чувственнм восприятии. Вас самого я, конечно, не знаю.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я там о другом говорил о глубоко иррациональном. И в чем разница подходов между поворотами на примерах. Вы к сожалению ушли в свои мысли.
> Ваш подход мне понятен был заранее, поэтому я заострил ваше внимание на передергивании понятий "взаимозависимость" и "не имеет независимого самосуществования". Что нельзя их использовать в одном ключе. И дал расшифровку.


Понятия не имеют значения. Взаимозависимость следует наблюдать, а не понимать.

----------


## Фил

> Что ж Вы к себе-то это не применяете? Вы ж уверены, что транслируете Истину. Вы именно цепляетесь за истинность своей интерпритации. Какая разница, что при этом Вы бесконечно твердите об "отсутствии самости"? Что меняется-то? Догматическая установка? Цепляетесь за истинность бессамостности. Цитируете Цонкапу, Чандракирти, утверждая имтинность их сентенций и возводя их на алтарь. 
> Чем Вы отличаетесь, в этом смысле, от, например, вайшнава? ИМХО, ничем.


Так ведь никто не цепляется за "истину безсамостности".
Как все было (здесь)
1. Пришёл @*Сергей Хос* и сказал, что в сутрах третьего поворота он прочитал про атман
2. Я, в числе прочих, спрашиваю "И как это может быть?"
3. Ответы: в сутре написано, вы ничего не понимаете, у вас мало способностей, ваша интерпретация ничуть не лучше. 
Но Чайник Рассела все таки Вы с Хосом на орбиту запустили.

В том-то и дело, что у Чандракирти "самостность не утверждается", а не "утверждается безсамостность".
Где догматическая установка?

----------

Алексей А (22.06.2015), Дубинин (22.06.2015), Нико (22.06.2015), Сергей Ч (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, в самой этой Махапаринирвана-махасутре. В Патисамбхидамагге. В Висудхимагге. Разве она не ничча? В сутрах говорится, что "не меняется" (accuta, например). По смыслу то же самое.


Если кирпич лежит в пустыне, про него можно сказать, что "этот кирпич не тонет".
Из этого можно заключить, что "этот кирпич плавает?"

----------


## Фил

> Есть вещи, которые просто не объяснишь нашим умом.
> Поэтому даются костыли для их понимания "вне концептуальное", "не познаваемое рассудочным мышлением", "таковость". Включайте иррациональную логику.
> А дальше уже зависит от вас, все же пытаться это познать человеческим разумом(что невозможно), или пытаться практиковать и познать опытным путем через Бодхичитту.
> У человека есть такой инструмент как "интуиция". Также в нас есть природа будды.
> Т.е. инструменты и возможности познать есть. Не опирайтесь только на разум свой.


Я с Вами согласен, главное на этих костылях не ковылять в сторону этернализма.

----------


## Лося

> Понятия не имеют значения. Взаимозависимость следует наблюдать, а не понимать.


  Вы как не со мной разговариваете. :Smilie: 
Я кстати сделал упор, что в третьем повороте взаимозависимость (эмерджентность) не играет такую роль, как придают ей во втором.
В третьем над ней поднимаются, уходят за рамки причин возникновения. За пределы относительной реальности.

Вы делали упор на то, что относительная реальность характеризуется  взаимозависимостью (эмерджентностью).
Напротив, я дал другое определение относительной реальности, с точки зрения третьего поворота.

Совершенно разные подходы, разные определения, разные задачи. А вы все в одну кучу.

----------


## Фил

> Вы как не со мной разговариваете.
> Я кстати сделал упор, что в третьем повороте взаимозависимость (эмерджентность) не играет такую роль, как придают ей во втором.
> В третьем над ней поднимаются, уходят за рамки причин возникновения. За пределы относительной реальности.
> 
> Вы делали упор на то, что относительная реальность характеризуется  взаимозависимостью (эмерджентностью).
> Напротив, я дал другое определение относительной реальности, с точки зрения третьего поворота.
> 
> Совершенно разные подходы, разные определения, разные задачи. А вы все в одну кучу.


А почему Вы употребляете слово "эмерджентность"?
Как взаимозависимость стала эмерджентностью?
Чего то я пропустил....

----------


## Tong Po

> Так ведь никто не цепляется за "истину безсамостности".
> Как все было (здесь)
> 1. Пришёл @*Сергей Хос* и сказал, что в сутрах третьего поворота он прочитал про атман
> 2. Я, в числе прочих, спрашиваю "И как это может быть?"
> 3. Ответы: в сутре написано, вы ничего не понимаете, у вас мало способностей, ваша интерпретация ничуть не лучше. 
> Но Чайник Рассела все таки Вы с Хосом на орбиту запустили.
> 
> В том-то и дело, что у Чандракирти "самостность не утверждается", а не "утверждается безсамостность".
> Где догматическая установка?


Хос достаточно долго и подробно объяснял и при помощи цитат, и своими словами. Так что хватит ВРАТЬ. Если Вы не поняли - задайте конеретные уточняющие вопросы.

При чём тут Чандракирти? Я комментирую ВАШИ высказывания, а не его.

----------


## Tong Po

> Если кирпич лежит в пустыне, про него можно сказать, что "этот кирпич не тонет".
> Из этого можно заключить, что "этот кирпич плавает?"


Можно. При определённых условиях.

----------


## Лося

> Я с Вами согласен, главное на этих костылях не ковылять в сторону этернализма.


   К счастью третий поворот не противоречит второму, а дополняет.
Так что будда добавляет к познанию пратьекабудд знание о махаатмане. Т.е. он имеет в себе все то что познали пратьекабудды, но добавляет к существующему высшее самадхи пробуждения.
  Поэтому это называется срединный путь. Если же только "не-я" познать, это уже не будет срединным путем.

----------


## Фил

> Чем Вы отличаетесь, в этом смысле, от, например, вайшнава? ИМХО, ничем.


Как обычно происходят разговоры с, например, верующими христианами:
- Ты веришь в Бога?
- Нет, я не верю в Бога
- Ага! Значит ты утверждаешь, что Бога нет?!
- Нет, я этого не утверждаю.
- Ага! Значит ты все таки не уверен, что Бога нет. Значит ты просто веришь в то что его нет!
- Да нет же, я не верю в то что _Бога нет_.
- Хорошо, значит все таки ты допускаешь, что Бог есть?

и т.д. до бесконечности.
Пройти посредине не принимается.

----------

Алексей А (22.06.2015), Ассаджи (23.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Можно. При определённых условиях.


Да как?!
Я не рассматриваю экзотических случаев, типа плавания кирпича в ртути.
Обычный кирпич, обычная река.
Если он не тонет (в пустыне), то это не значит, что он плавает (в реке).

Утверждения об атмане похожи в данном случае на:
кирпич плавает в пустыне.
Таким образом он действительно там не тонет и можно сказать плавает со скоростью 0, но зачем тогда вообще об этом говорить, если использовать слова таким образом?

----------


## Фил

> Хос достаточно долго и подробно объяснял и при помощи цитат, и своими словами. Так что хватит ВРАТЬ. Если Вы не поняли - задайте конеретные уточняющие вопросы.


Я ему задавал - не отвечает.




> При чём тут Чандракирти? Я комментирую ВАШИ высказывания, а не его.


Вы сказали, что @*Алексей А* использует цитаты из Чандракирти для утверждения безсамостности.
А это невозможно.

----------

Дубинин (22.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> А почему Вы употребляете слово "эмерджентность"?
> Как взаимозависимость стала эмерджентностью?
> Чего то я пропустил....


  Это просто научное название взаимозависимости.
Идет постоянное видоизменение реальности через причинно-следственный порядок. 
Нет ничего постоянного. Но это действует только в рамках системы.

----------


## Фил

> Это просто научное название взаимозависимости.
> Идет постоянное видоизменение реальности через причинно-следственный порядок. 
> Нет ничего постоянного. Но это действует только в рамках системы.


Просто этим обычно обозначают качество (качества) которые проявляются при сумме частей, но отсутствуют у частей.
Например "ехать" у повозки. Сами по себе оглобли, колеса и оси не поедут.

----------


## Aion

> У Вас приступ антиителлектуализма ?


Нет. Просто считаю, что философия - дело добровольное. Кто хочет, пусть философствует, ну а кто не хочет, тому философия не нужна. Лично мне надоело философствовать.)

----------

Фил (22.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Да как?!
> Я не рассматриваю экзотических случаев, типа плавания кирпича в ртути.
> Обычный кирпич, обычная река.
> Если он не тонет (в пустыне), то это не значит, что он плавает (в реке).
> 
> Утверждения об атмане похожи в данном случае на:
> кирпич плавает в пустыне.
> Таким образом он действительно там не тонет и можно сказать плавает со скоростью 0, но зачем тогда вообще об этом говорить, если использовать слова таким образом?


Вы можете рассматривать или не рассматривать всё что угодно. Какое только это имеет отношение к ТРЁМ Поворотам Колеса Дхармы? Никакого, ну, в лучшем случае, весьма косвенное.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я ему задавал - не отвечает.
> 
> 
> Вы сказали, что @*Алексей А* использует цитаты из Чандракирти для утверждения безсамостности.
> А это невозможно.


Я читал Ваш диалог, поэтому Вам не удастся ввести меня в заблуждение.

Возможно. Тут нет никаких проблем.

----------

Vladiimir (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вы можете рассматривать или не рассматривать всё что угодно. Какое только это имеет отношение к ТРЁМ Поворотам Колеса Дхармы? Никакого, ну, в лучшем случае, весьма косвенное.


Такое, что на основании текста, что Нирвана не подвержена изменениям и не является дукхой нельзя сделать вывод о том, что это - атман.

----------


## Фил

> Возможно. Тут нет никаких проблем.


Чандракирти не утверждает безсамостность, а показывает на невозможность обнаружения самостности.
Как его цитаты можно использовать для утверждения безсамостности?

----------


## Лося

> Просто этим обычно обозначают качество (качества) которые проявляются при сумме частей, но отсутствуют у частей.
> Например "ехать" у повозки. Сами по себе оглобли, колеса и оси не поедут.


  Это вы привели частный ограниченный случай.
В абсолютном смысле причина того что повозка поехала и стала такой целостной имеет намного больше условий, чем просто составные части.
Если копнуть глубже, то можно найти в ней часть от взорвавшейся суперзвезды, что существовало до нашего Солнца. Например железо это часть из суперзвезды. 
Ну и так до бесконечности.
Т.е. в абсолютном смысле все существует благодаря причинам произошедшим миллиарды лет назад.
Нам просто легче оперировать условными единицами. Колесо, доска, гвоздь и т.п. Вася пошел выпил, и упал в канаву. там он нашел колесо. И понеслась.

Поэтому эмерджентность характеризуется взаимозависимостью.

----------

Фил (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я читал Ваш диалог, поэтому Вам не удастся ввести меня в заблуждение.


 А я не только читал, но ещё в нем и участвовал.

----------


## Tong Po

> Такое, что на основании текста, что Нирвана не подвержена изменениям и не является дукхой нельзя сделать вывод о том, что это - атман.


В Сутрах Третьего Поворота написано, что именно там понимается под атманом. ТАМ ЭТО ЕСТЬ. ЭТО - ФАКТ. Основания доя такой концепции там приведены. Что понимаете под атманом лично Вы не имеет не малейшего отношения к Третьему повороту. Поэтому, наверно, на основании того, что нирава - нитья и суккха нельзя сделать вывод, что она атман Вашей теории. Ваше личное понимание термина "атман" меня не интересует.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Если кирпич лежит в пустыне, про него можно сказать, что "этот кирпич не тонет".
> Из этого можно заключить, что "этот кирпич плавает?"


Совсем не так. Ниббана - "постоянное (неизменямое) место". Нигде Будда не говорит, что нирвана - аничча. Но само понятие дуккха, Будда предлагает выводить из характеристики "аничча". "То, что имеет характеристику "аничча", то дуккха". Нирвана не дуккха. Нирвана характеризуется эпитетами постоянства и она "не-дуккха (а cукха)". 

Перечисляя элементы опыта, Будда указывает, что если бы они были атманом, то не были бы склонны к болезни. Нирвана склонна к болезни? - кто-то вполне может задаться таким вопросом. 

В сутте Будда старательно разъясняет, что является анатта-дхаммой (путем перечисления). Радха задал такой прямой вопрос: "Что является анатта-дхаммой?" Будда перечислил. Нирвану в перечне не упомянул. Далее в сутте говорится, что видя так (т.е. видя то, что имеет характеристику "анатта")), благородный ученик чувствует к ним отвращение и т.д. и достигает архатства. Здесь "атманщики" делают вполне резонное замечание, что утверждение того, что нирвана непременно имеет характеристику "анатта" не является чем-то необходимым для достижения конечной цели.

----------


## Tong Po

> А я не только читал, но ещё в нем и участвовал.


Как участвовали? Истинно?

----------


## Фил

> Как участвовали? Истинно?


Просто участвовал. Не знаю, как можно применить "истинно" к участию в диалоге или разговоре.

----------


## Фил

> Совсем не так. Ниббана - "постоянное (неизменямое) место". Нигде Будда не говорит, что нирвана - аничча. Но само понятие дуккха, Будда предлагает выводить из характеристики "аничча". "То, что имеет характеристику "аничча", то дуккха". Нирвана не дуккха. Нирвана характеризуется эпитетами постоянства и она "не-дуккха (а cукха)". 
> 
> Перечисляя элементы опыта, Будда указывает, что если бы они были атманом, то не были бы склонны к болезни. Нирвана склонна к болезни? - кто-то вполне может задаться таким вопросом. 
> 
> В сутте Будда старательно разъясняет, что является анатта-дхаммой (путем перечисления). Радха задал такой прямой вопрос: "Что является анатта-дхаммой?" Будда перечислил. Нирвану в перечне не упомянул. Далее в сутте говорится, что видя так (т.е. видя то, что имеет характеристику "анатта")), благородный ученик чувствует к ним отвращение и т.д. и достигает архатства. Здесь "атманщики" делают вполне резонное замечание, что утверждение того, что нирвана непременно имеет характеристику "анатта" не является чем-то необходимым для достижения конечной цели.


Чего-то тут с переводом как-то не так.
Это все хорошо для введения в буддизм, но никак не для глубокого анализа.
Потому что фраза "Ниббана - "постоянное (неизменямое) место" сразу вызывает вопрос "что такое место?"
И вообще то Нирвана местом быть не может. 
Это сутры, это не философский трактат.

----------

Дубинин (22.06.2015), Нико (22.06.2015), Сергей Ч (23.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Чего-то тут с переводом как-то не так.
> Это все хорошо для введения в буддизм, но никак не для глубокого анализа.
> Потому что фраза "Ниббана - "постоянное (неизменямое) место" сразу вызывает вопрос "что такое место?"
> И вообще то Нирвана местом быть не может. 
> Это сутры, это не философский трактат.


225. Мудрецы, которые никого не обижают, чья плоть всегда смирена, 	 
 идут в неизменяемое место, и, придя туда, они не страдают. 	 

225. Ahiṃsakā ye munayo, niccaṃ kāyena saṃvutā. 
Te yanti accutaṃ ṭhānaṃ, yattha gantvā na socare.




> И вообще то Нирвана местом быть не может.


Не может для тех, кто не знаком с буддийскими текстами.

----------


## Фил

> 225. Мудрецы, которые никого не обижают, чья плоть всегда смирена, 	 
>  идут в неизменяемое место, и, придя туда, они не страдают. 	 
> 
> 225. Ahiṃsakā ye munayo, niccaṃ kāyena saṃvutā. 
> Te yanti accutaṃ ṭhānaṃ, yattha gantvā na socare.
> 
> 
> Не может для тех, кто не знаком с буддийскими текстами.


Спасибо за цитату.
Но это не отменяет определения места (топос) потому что оно апорийно.
Не хочется на эту тему тут рассуждать, поверьте на слово.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Спасибо за цитату.
> Но это не отменяет определения места (топос) потому что оно апорийно.


Может хватит выдумывать, что кто-то там имеет в виду "топос" или "не-топос". Когда например, тхеравадинские комментаторы, отстаивая позицию, что нирвана - это не просто уничтожение страсти, ненависти и невежества, настаивают, что это "по прибытии туда (tam aagamma) уничтожаются страсти и т.д., они не имеют в виду что ногами пришли в какое-то географическое место. Но местом это вполне можно назвать и это исконное, вполне буддийское употребление.

----------


## Нико

> Я ему задавал - не отвечает.
> 
> 
> Вы сказали, что @*Алексей А* использует цитаты из Чандракирти для утверждения безсамостности.
> А это невозможно.



Может, уже приведём реальные цитаты из Чандракирти? Без посредников?

----------


## Tong Po

> Может, уже приведём реальные цитаты из Чандракирти? Без посредников?


На санскрите?

----------


## Нико

> На санскрите?


Почему на санскрите? Русский язык уже кто-то отменил?)

----------


## Tong Po

> Почему на санскрите? Русский язык уже кто-то отменил?)


А Чандракирти писал на русском?!

----------


## Нико

> А Чандракирти писал на русском?!


Нет, конечно, но вы бы хотели увидеть санскрит? Тогда это не ко мне, гуглите сами).

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет, конечно, но вы бы хотели увидеть санскрит? Тогда это не ко мне, гуглите сами).


Чё это не к Вам? Это же именно Вы предлодили цитировать Чандракирти без посредников. А переводчик - вполне себе посредник. И ещё какой!

З.Ы. А вообще я не понимаю зачем цитировать Сандракирти? Что бы что?

----------


## Нико

> Чё это не к Вам? Это же именно Вы предлодили цитировать Чандракирти без посредников. А переводчик - вполне себе посредник. И ещё какой!
> 
> З.Ы. А вообще я не понимаю зачем цитировать Сандракирти? Что бы что?


Так, спокойнее.... Вы хотите видеть тут цитаты Чандракирти на русском языке?

----------


## Tong Po

> Так, спокойнее.... Вы хотите видеть тут цитаты Чандракирти на русском языке?


 Нет. Зачем? Мадхъямакааватару я читал. Доя чего тут её цитировать - не пойму.

----------


## sergey

> Ну, в самой этой Махапаринирвана-махасутре. В Патисамбхидамагге. В Висудхимагге. Разве она не ничча? В сутрах говорится, что "не меняется" (accuta, например). По смыслу то же самое.


Т.е. нигде в суттах ПК и также нигде в Абхидхамма-питаке, судя по всему, про ниббану не говорится, что она - "ничча". 
В Патисамбхидамагге я нашел только одно место, которое возможно можно интерпретировать, как выставление слова ничча синонимом ниббаны ("возможно", т.к. я все-таки пали не очень хорошо знаю, а времени поразбираться пока не было). В Висуддхимагге сходу не нашел. Но это - более поздние сочинения.
То, что в ниббане нет изменений - про это говорится (например в санкхаталаккхана сутте. Вообще ниббана определяется обычно либо через другие дхаммы (например рагакхайя, досакхайя, мохакхайя), либо через отрицательные определения: нерожденная, неумирающая, несозданная (асанкхата, не возникшая из совместного действия нескольких факторов). Из "позитивных" определений можно называть dhūva. Я лично думаю, что понятие "ничча" не применимо к ниббане.

В этой теме вы, рассуждая об атта, не приводите еще один критерий, который называет Будда, например в Анатта лаккхана сутте. Если что-то  - наше я, то мы можем управлять этим, например сказать, пусть оно будет таким-то (и оно должно стать таким). Иначе получается, что это - что, не зависящее от нас. И зачем что-то, что не зависит от нас, называть своим "я" или относящимся к "я"? 
Вообще, Будда говорит, что попытки сконструировать "я" - это проявление жажды. И что с прекращением жажды вопросы о "я" (есть ли я или нет ли у меня я, буду ли я, был ли я в прошлом) и концепции о "я" не возникают.
Например здесь:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....199.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....020.than.html

И также он говорит в Алагадуппама сутте:



> Монахи, было бы хорошо иметь такое обретение, обладание которым было бы постоянным, неизменным, вечным, не подверженным переменам, и было бы таким в течение вечности. Но видите ли вы такое обретение, обладание которым было бы постоянным, неизменным, вечным, не подверженным переменам, и было бы таким в течение вечности?»
> «Нет, Учитель».
> «Хорошо, монахи. Я тоже не вижу такого обретения, обладание которым было бы постоянным, неизменным, вечным, не подверженным переменам, и было бы таким в течение вечности.
> Монахи, было бы хорошо прицепиться к такой доктрине «я», цепляние к которой не приводило бы к возникновению печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния. Но видите ли вы [такое] цепляние к доктрине о «я», которое не приводило бы к возникновению печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния?
> «Нет, Учитель».
> «Хорошо, монахи. Я тоже не вижу такого цепляния к доктрине о «я», которое не приводило бы к возникновению печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния7.
> Монахи, было бы хорошо зависеть от такой зависимости-от-воззрения, которая не приводила бы к возникновению печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния. Но видите ли вы такую зависимость-от-воззрения, завися от которой, не возникали бы печаль, стенания, боль, горе и отчаяние?
> «Нет, Учитель».
> «Хорошо, монахи. Я тоже не вижу такой зависимости-от-воззрения, которая не приводила бы к возникновению печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния.


(перевод Zom'а). 
Так что все эти попытки выстроить концепции "я", маленького или большого (махаатман) я так и рассматриваю, в соответствии со словами Будды, как я их понимаю на данный момент - как проявления жажды и как неудовлетворительные.

----------

Ассаджи (23.06.2015), Дубинин (22.06.2015), Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Т.е. нигде в суттах ПК и также нигде в Абхидхамма-питаке, судя по всему, про ниббану не говорится, что она - "ничча".


Где говорится, что нирвана "аничча"? Аничча = не-ничча. Вы же не хотите сказать, что ниббана - аничча? (То, что аничча, то дуккха.) Если она не является не-ниччей (т.е. аниччей), то значит она ничча. Все просто.

----------


## sergey

> Если она не является не-ниччей (т.е. аниччей), то значит она ничча. Все просто.


Нет, неправильно. Если бы ниббана была ничча, то почему же Будда и его ученики ни разу не назвали её так?

----------

Дубинин (22.06.2015), Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Нет, неправильно.


Нет, правильно.

----------


## sergey

Я это понимаю примерно так. Есть какие-то качество, доступное нам в восприятии чувственном или восприятии умом. И мы смотрим - постоянное оно или непостоянное и потом решаем: "постоянное" или "непостоянное". Но что такое ниббана, как её описывает Будда?
Например:



> «Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни ветра; ни сферы безграничного пространства, ни сферы безграничного сознания, ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было, ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия; ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, ни солнца, ни луны. И там, я говорю вам, нет ни появления, ни движения, ни пребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения: [это] не утверждённое, не действующее, не имеющее опоры. Это и только это является окончанием страдания».


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...bbana-I-sv.htm
К чему вы примените критерий аничча или ничча, если тут нет ничего - ни земли, ни ветра и т.д.
Есть сутта, где досточт. Сарипутта описывает свое состояние самадхи, когда он непосредственно сознавал ниббану. Какое там описание?



> 'The cessation of becoming — Unbinding — the cessation of becoming — Unbinding': One perception arose in me, friend Ananda, as another perception ceased.
> Bhavanirodho nibbānaṃ, bhavanirodho nibbānanti kho me āvuso aññāva saññā uppajjati, aññāva saññā nirujjhati,
> Прекращение становления - ниббана, прекращение становления - ниббана. Одно сознавание возникало у меня, когда другое заканчивалось.


Дальше в сутте Сарипутта сравнивает возникновение и прекращение этих (о)сознаваний с языками огня, когда горит дощечка - один язык пламени возник, закончился - тут же возник другой.
Т.е. здесь ниббана осознается как прекращение становления.
Или ниббана - это исчерпание страсти, гнева и тупости (рагакхайя, досакхайя, мохакхайя).


И напоминаю еще раз - ни Будда, ни его ученики ниббану в суттах не называют ничча.

----------

Дубинин (22.06.2015), Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Если эти рассуждения вас не убеждают, то напоминаю еще раз - ни Будда, ни его ученики ниббану в суттах не называют ничча.


Нигде вообще Будда не говорит, что ниравана является аниччей (не-ниччей). Хотя много говорит о том, что является аниччей. Да, в суттах  (именно в суттах) нет слов, где ниббана обозначается именно ниччей. Но она обозначается синонимами со значением "постоянная, вечная".

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> К чему вы примените критерий аничча или ничча, если тут нет ничего - ни земли, ни ветра и т.д.
> Есть сутта, где досточт.


225. Мудрецы, которые никого не обижают, чья плоть всегда смирена, 
       идут в неизменяемое место, и, придя туда, они не страдают.

----------


## sergey

> Нигде вообще Будда не говорит, что ниравана является аниччей (не-ниччей).


Владимир, но вы же наверняка сталкивались в суттах с местами, где не подходящими называют не то, что оба противоположных варианта, а сразу четыре:
1)Татхагата существует после смерти,
2)Татхагата не существует после смерти,
3)Татхагата и существует после смерти, и не существует после смерти,
4)Татхагата ни сущестувет после смерти, ни не существует после смерти.

Если использовать логику исключенного третьего, то или 1 или 2. Или, известный пример: "вы перестали бить свою тещу по утрам?" Да или нет? )

----------

Ассаджи (23.06.2015), Денис Евгеньев (23.06.2015), Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> К чему вы примените критерий аничча или ничча, если тут нет ничего - ни земли, ни ветра и т.д.


К дхарме "ниббана".

----------


## Vladiimir

> Владимир, но вы же наверняка сталкивались в суттах с местами, где не подходящими называют не то, что оба противоположных варианта, а сразу четыре:
> 1)Татхагата существует после смерти,
> 2)Татхагата не существует после смерти,
> 3)Татхагата и существует после смерти, и не существует после смерти,
> 4)Татхагата ни сущестувет после смерти, ни не существует после смерти.
> 
> Если использовать логику исключенного третьего, то или 1 или 2. Или, известный пример: "вы перестали бить свою тещу по утрам?" Да или нет? )


Причем здесь ваш "известный пример"? Если вы хотите сказать, что нирвана ни ничча, ни аничча, то это значит, что она ни атман, ни анатман? Правильно? Если так, то с этим все согласятся. И поэтому замечают, что если и называть атманом, то это атман особого рода, или если назвать анатманом, то это будет особенный, мега-анатман. С этим все согласятся. 
Но эпитеты со значением "постоянный" к нирване применяются и никогда не применяются эпитеты со значением "непостоянный". Эпитет "сукха" также подразумевает постоянство и следовательно, позволяет кому-то предположить атманность (особого рода, разумеется).

----------

Ассаджи (23.06.2015)

----------


## sergey

> Причем здесь ваш "известный пример"? Если вы хотите сказать, что нирвана ни ничча, ни аничча,...


Нет, не знаю, из чего вы делаете такие выводы. Я хочу сказать, что если к ниббане не применим эпитет "аничча", то отсюда не следует, что к ней применим эпитет "ничча". Собственно про это я написал уже несколько сообщений.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

Партия "атманщиков" в буддизме есть. Можно соглашаться с ними или не соглашаться, но такое понимание есть. Конечно, такого понимания придерживается меньшинство, но это меньшинство, как правило, состоит из уважаемых практиков. Мне лично, вполне понятны аргументы и тех и других. И то, что в буддизме есть и такие тенденции меня лично никак не корёжит.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Нет, у вас по-моему с логикой нелады.


А по-моему у вас.

----------


## Vladiimir

> В Патисамбхидамагге я нашел только одно место, которое возможно можно интерпретировать, как выставление слова ничча синонимом ниббаны ("возможно", т.к. я все-таки пали не очень хорошо знаю, а времени поразбираться пока не было). В Висуддхимагге сходу не нашел. Но это - более поздние сочинения.


Патисабхидамагга - канонический текст. То что он более поздний не значит, что он как-то противоречит ранним текстам. В Палийском каноне (как и вообще в буддизме) есть и более ранние и более поздние тексты. Это никакая не проблема.




> Я лично думаю, что понятие "ничча" не применимо к ниббане.


А вот автор канонического текста Патисабхидамагга (Сарипутта?) считает, что вполне применимо. Вот цитата из Патисабхидамагги:
 Pañcannaṃ khandhānaṃ nirodho niccaṃ nibbānanti passanto sammattaniyāmaṃ okkamati.

----------

Ассаджи (23.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> В Висуддхимагге сходу не нашел.


Ну что же Вы так!
Цитата:
(...) appabhavattā ajarāmaraṇaṃ, pabhavajarā maraṇānaṃ abāvato niccaṃ.

----------

Ассаджи (23.06.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но это не отменяет определения места (топос) потому что оно апорийно.


"Пап, ты с кем сейчас разговаривал?"

----------

Vladiimir (23.06.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> К чему вы примените критерий аничча или ничча, если тут нет ничего - ни земли, ни ветра и т.д.


К _"месту"_ или _состоянию_.

----------

Vladiimir (23.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Т.е. нигде в суттах ПК и также нигде в Абхидхамма-питаке, судя по всему, про ниббану не говорится, что она - "ничча". 
> В Патисамбхидамагге я нашел только одно место, которое возможно можно интерпретировать, как выставление слова ничча синонимом ниббаны ("возможно", т.к. я все-таки пали не очень хорошо знаю, а времени поразбираться пока не было). В Висуддхимагге сходу не нашел. Но это - более поздние сочинения.
> То, что в ниббане нет изменений - про это говорится (например в санкхаталаккхана сутте. Вообще ниббана определяется обычно либо через другие дхаммы (например рагакхайя, досакхайя, мохакхайя), либо через отрицательные определения: нерожденная, неумирающая, несозданная (асанкхата, не возникшая из совместного действия нескольких факторов). Из "позитивных" определений можно называть dhūva. Я лично думаю, что понятие "ничча" не применимо к ниббане.
> 
> В этой теме вы, рассуждая об атта, не приводите еще один критерий, который называет Будда, например в Анатта лаккхана сутте. Если что-то  - наше я, то мы можем управлять этим, например сказать, пусть оно будет таким-то (и оно должно стать таким). Иначе получается, что это - что, не зависящее от нас. И зачем что-то, что не зависит от нас, называть своим "я" или относящимся к "я"? 
> Вообще, Будда говорит, что попытки сконструировать "я" - это проявление жажды. И что с прекращением жажды вопросы о "я" (есть ли я или нет ли у меня я, буду ли я, был ли я в прошлом) и концепции о "я" не возникают.
> Например здесь:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....199.than.html
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....020.than.html
> ...


Вот почему люди яростно кидаются опровергать, неудосужившись не то что понять, а, даже просто проситать? В Сутрах Третьего Поворота Махаатман - это вовсе не "большое "я". Это как раз нерождённое, неумирающее, независимое, однако это неким образом есть. Именно поэтому это названо Махаатманом (может в противовес просто атману Санатана Дхармы). 

З.Ы. Нерождённое и неумирающее - это и есть вечное.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Именно поэтому это названо Махаатманом (может в противовес просто атману Санатана Дхармы).


Махатман в сантанадхарме тоже личность уважаемая:  :Smilie: 
http://www.holy-bhagavad-gita.org/chapter/11/verse/37

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Махатман в сантанадхарме тоже личность уважаемая: 
> http://www.holy-bhagavad-gita.org/chapter/11/verse/37


А вот тут надо смотреть, где термин махаатман появился раньше - в Сутрах 3-го Поворота или в Гите. Самая ранняя редакция Гиты, насколько я помню, это релакция в комментах Шанкары, а это 9-й век н.э.

----------


## Фил

> Нерождённое и неумирающее - это и есть вечное.


Не обязательно. 
Это пока что именно "нерожденное" и "неумирающее".
И более того, прилагательное "вечное" просто отравляет этот термин этернализмом.

----------


## Фил

> "Пап, ты с кем сейчас разговаривал?"


Я имел в виду то, что если в сутрах говорится о Нирване как о "месте", 
при том, что очень легко показывается, что понятие места - относительно и не существует.
То может в таком случае не надо кидаться на знакомые слова в текстах, 
как Бивис и Баттхед

" - Он сказал анУс!"

----------

Нико (23.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не обязательно. 
> Это пока что именно "нерожденное" и "неумирающее".
> И более того, прилагательное "вечное" просто отравляет этот термин этернализмом.


Под "нерождённным" и "неумирающим" у Нагарджуны обычно имеется в виду "самосуще нерождённное и неумирающее". Что касается вечности, , то этот элемент есть. Например, сознание неуничтожимо, в самой тонкой его форме хотя бы, потому что нет причин, которые могли бы его уничтожить. То же самое и с материей -- она постоянно превращается во что-то другое, но в итоге никуда не деваются составляющие её частицы. Я не очень хорошо понимаю, что происходит с мировой системой в период её "пустоты", согласно буддийским источникам, но вряд ли эти элементы бытия могут куда-то насовсем пропасть.

----------


## Лося

> Не обязательно. 
> Это пока что именно "нерожденное" и "неумирающее".
> И более того, прилагательное "вечное" просто отравляет этот термин этернализмом.


  Как бы вы сказали одним словом то, что вышло за пределы относительности нашего времени?
Может ваш термин окажется лучше?

----------


## Tong Po

> Не обязательно. 
> Это пока что именно "нерожденное" и "неумирающее".
> И более того, прилагательное "вечное" просто отравляет этот термин этернализмом.


 Меня, как я уже неоднократно писал, совершенно не волнует Ваша личная философия или лингвистика. 
Однако в русском языке (общепринятом, не в Вашей интерпритации):

Вечный:
бесконечный по времени, не имеющий ни начала, ни конца,
непреходящий, не перестающий существовать долгие годы, века; не ограниченный какими-либо сроками, бессрочный; длящийся всю жизнь, пожизненный 
постоянно существующий, находящийся где-либо в природе 
постоянно занимающийся одним и тем же или находящийся в одном и том же состоянии, положении
постоянный, неизменный

----------

Vladiimir (23.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Под "нерождённным" и "неумирающим" у Нагарджуны обычно имеется в виду "самосуще нерождённное и неумирающее". Что касается вечности, , то этот элемент есть. Например, сознание неуничтожимо, в самой тонкой его форме хотя бы, потому что нет причин, которые могли бы его уничтожить. То же самое и с материей -- она постоянно превращается во что-то другое, но в итоге никуда не деваются составляющие её частицы. Я не очень хорошо понимаю, что происходит с мировой системой в период её "пустоты", согласно буддийским источникам, но вряд ли эти элементы бытия могут куда-то насовсем пропасть.


  Материя тоже не вечна и распадается. Лучший пример звезды, они очень быстро растрачивают энергию элементарных частиц. А время со своей энтропией растратит остальное. материя это энергия и все.

----------


## Tong Po

> Tsikaloav
>   Материя тоже не вечна и распадается. Лучший пример звезды, они очень быстро растрачивают энергию элементарных частиц. А время со своей энтропией растратит остальное. материя это энергия и все.


Я бы советовал не привлекать в религию науку, не имея соответствующего образования.

----------


## Tong Po

> Под "нерождённным" и "неумирающим" у Нагарджуны обычно имеется в виду "самосуще нерождённное и неумирающее". Что касается вечности, , то этот элемент есть. Например, сознание неуничтожимо, в самой тонкой его форме хотя бы, потому что нет причин, которые могли бы его уничтожить. То же самое и с материей -- она постоянно превращается во что-то другое, но в итоге никуда не деваются составляющие её частицы. Я не очень хорошо понимаю, что происходит с мировой системой в период её "пустоты", согласно буддийским источникам, но вряд ли эти элементы бытия могут куда-то насовсем пропасть.


Нико, слова "нерождённый" и "неумирающий" тут появились безо всякой связи с Нагарджуной. Эти слова есть в ПК. Их и обсуждали. Привёл их тхеравадин, для которого Нагарджуна совсем не авторитет.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, слова "нерождённый" и "неумирающий" тут появились безо всякой связи с Нагарджуной. Эти слова есть в ПК. Их и обсуждали. Привёл их тхеравадин, для которого Нагарджуна совсем не авторитет.


Как бы то ни было, я трактую эти слова согласно Нагарджуне. Ибо всё рождается и умирает).

----------


## Tong Po

> Как бы то ни было, я трактую эти слова согласно Нагарджуне. Ибо всё рождается и умирает).


Except nirvana.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Except nirvana.


Верно.)

----------


## sergey

> Вот почему люди яростно кидаются опровергать, неудосужившись не то что понять, а, даже просто проситать? В Сутрах Третьего Поворота Махаатман - это вовсе не "большое "я". Это как раз нерождённое, неумирающее, независимое, однако это неким образом есть. Именно поэтому это названо Махаатманом (может в противовес просто атману Санатана Дхармы).


И где вы в процитированных моих словах нашли яростность?)
Махаатман, если перевести, то и получается приблизительно "большое, великое я". Маха - большой, великий.
Я позже отвечу еще на некоторые сообщение в теме, пока не могу писать.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> И где вы в процитированных моих словах нашли яростность?)
> Махаатман, если перевести, то и получается приблизительно "большое, великое я". Маха - большой, великий.
> Я позже отвечу еще на некоторые сообщение в теме, пока не могу писать.


. 

Про "яростность" - это гипербола.

Хотите обсуждать именно буквальный перевод? Зачем? Я ещё раз пытаюсь обратить внимание, что в сутрах и шастрах разъясняется значение ТЕРМИНА. То есть махатман там - это ТЕРМИН. И буквальный перевод мало что даёт для понимания. Кстати, во всех гколах астика жто тоже - ТЕРМИН. И разъяснению его посвящены тонны комментариев. А тут многие всё сводят всего лишь к буквальному переводу, неудосужившись, опять-таки повторюсь, даже просто ПРОЧИТАТЬ, не говоря уже о пыпытках осмысления.

----------


## Фил

> Меня, как я уже неоднократно писал, совершенно не волнует Ваша личная философия или лингвистика. 
> Однако в русском языке (общепринятом, не в Вашей интерпритации):
> 
> Вечный:
> бесконечный по времени, не имеющий ни начала, ни конца,
> непреходящий, не перестающий существовать долгие годы, века; не ограниченный какими-либо сроками, бессрочный; длящийся всю жизнь, пожизненный 
> постоянно существующий, находящийся где-либо в природе 
> постоянно занимающийся одним и тем же или находящийся в одном и том же состоянии, положении
> постоянный, неизменный


Моя философия, это действительно моя и никому не интересна.
А с лингвистикой все таки не мешало бы разобраться, потому что именно на основании *только текстов* делаются Сергеем Хосом совершенно фантастические выводы. Я его понимаю, он переводчик, он привык работать с текстами, но сутрическая традиция передачи информации помимо текстов предполагает и устную передачу учитель-ученик, которой у нас, увы, нет.
Если у кого то эта передача есть, то он может просто сказать " так и так, потому что так мне сказал мой Учитель" и не будет рефлексировать на эту тему.
У нас еще есть корпус комментариев и исторических данных, которые должны минимизировать если не исключить ошибки в понимании сходимостью в одной точке.
Точка зрения Сергея Хоса расходится и с комментаторской традицией тоже.
Хорошо бы спросить живого держателя линии передачи про это.
Может быть это прояснит ситуацию.


Потому что даже в Вашем определении слова _"вечный" как это принято в русском языке_ (я кстати имел в виду тоже самое) это прилагательное имеет отношение ко времени, но не к ситуации отсутствия времени.
Время также относительно, как и место.
И вечность, таким образом, относительна, что не может быть применимо к Нирване.

----------

Дубинин (23.06.2015), Нико (23.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Моя философия, это действительно моя и никому не интересна.
> А с лингвистикой все таки не мешало бы разобраться, потому что именно на основании *только текстов* делаются Сергеем Хосом совершенно фантастические выводы. Я его понимаю, он переводчик, он привык работать с текстами, но сутрическая традиция передачи информации помимо текстов предполагает и устную передачу учитель-ученик, которой у нас, увы, нет.
> Если у кого то эта передача есть, то он может просто сказать " так и так, потому что так мне сказал мой Учитель" и не будет рефлексировать на эту тему.
> У нас еще есть корпус комментариев и исторических данных, которые должны минимизировать если не исключить ошибки в понимании сходимостью в одной точке.
> Точка зрения Сергея Хоса расходится и с комментаторской традицией тоже.
> Хорошо бы спросить живого держателя линии передачи про это.
> Может быть это прояснит ситуацию.
> 
> 
> ...


Вот я как раз тоже хотела подобное сказать.... Люди сами учатся, у учителей ничего не спрашивают, в итоге делают самостоятельные выводы, как пратьекабудды, и тут, на БФ, слова учителей уже не авторитет. А это в корне неверно же. И Оле Нидал даёт грамотные наставления, которые способны изменить сознание в лучшую сторону. И Далай-лама, на которого я постоянно ссылаюсь, это делает. А у нас получается: "сам себе режиссёр". Смешно).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Я бы советовал не привлекать в религию науку, не имея соответствующего образования.


  Ну это не всегда возможно. Иногда приходится использовать "признанные в миру" научные открытия для объяснения того что уже известно.
100 лет назад еще не знали откуда Солнце берет энергию, сейчас знают.
Также уже знают, что есть в природе материя и антиматерия, и они аннигилируются.
 И как говорят ученые, раньше было в миллиард раз больше материи во Вселенной чем сейчас, но при аннигиляции осталось то что сейчас видим.
Это же популярная наука, общедоступная. :Smilie: 

Религия начинается дальше. Когда мы говорим, что это Вселенная, внутри нашего Ума.

----------

Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Религия начинается дальше. Когда мы говорим, что это Вселенная, внутри нашего Ума.


Вряд ли религия начинается в этом месте.
На вопросы "Что?", "Каким образом?" и "Как это возможно?" без религии можно ответить проще и точнее, чем с религией.
Религия начинается с вопросами "Почему?" и "Зачем?", то есть там, где наука заканчивается. С Кантом по жизни и буддизм не религия  :Smilie:

----------


## Лося

> И где вы в процитированных моих словах нашли яростность?)
> Махаатман, если перевести, то и получается приблизительно "большое, великое я". Маха - большой, великий.
> Я позже отвечу еще на некоторые сообщение в теме, пока не могу писать.


  Про него говорят  так еще: "Сознание великой мощи". Поэтому слово "великий" подходит больше.
Можно и так: "Абсолютная ясность ума" или "Чистая осознанность".

Термин "маленькое я" можно заменить на "слабая осознанность" или "слабое самоосознавание" или "омраченное сознание"

----------


## Сергей Ч

У Ниббаны (Нирваны) есть много эпитетов и метафор; не обязательно понимать их буквально или же выводить из них какие-либо теории, например связанные с Атманом.
Примеры эпитетов и метафор приводит например  Бхиккху Бодхи: 

"Будда называет ниббану аятана. Это слово означает мир или сферу. Это сфера, где вообще ничто не соответствует нашему обыденному опыту, и следовательно, ее можно описать только способом отрицания – отрицанием всех ограниченных и конкретных качеств обусловленных явлений.
Будда также называет ниббану термином дхату, элементом, бессмертным элементом. Он сравнивает элемент ниббаны с океаном, указывая, что как великий океан остается неизменным, не увеличиваясь и не уменьшаясь, сколько бы воды в него не впадало из рек, так и ниббана остается неизменной, сколько бы людей – много или мало – не достигали ее.
Он также говорит о ниббане как о чем-то, что можно ощутить телесно, на опыте – таком ясном и интенсивном, что его можно описать как – соприкосновение тела с бессмертием.
Будда также называет ниббану состоянием (пада), как аматапада – бессмертием или аччутапада, нетленностью.
Еще одно слово, которым Будда называет ниббану – это сачча, истина, существующая реальность. Это описывает ниббану как истину, реальность, которую благородные познали на собственном опыте.
Поэтому все эти термины, рассмотренные как целое, ясно указывают на то, что ниббана – это реальность, а не просто разрушение скверны или прекращение существования. Ниббана не обусловлена, не рождена и вечна."

Как я это понимаю, Будда использует привычные нам термины, чтобы мы могли смотреть в верном направлении, и впоследствии увидели бы это самое "бессмертное", "нерожденное", необусловленное". Но многие склонны принимать все эти эпитеты и метафоры почти буквально, или, другими словами, принимать за луну палец, лишь указывающий на луну. 

Вот например хорошее объяснение от Тханиссаро Бхиккху, почему Ниббана - это не место:

Тханиссаро Бхиккху
Глагол для слова "нирвана"

----------

Ассаджи (23.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (23.06.2015), Дубинин (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Моя философия, это действительно моя и никому не интересна.
> А с лингвистикой все таки не мешало бы разобраться, потому что именно на основании *только текстов* делаются Сергеем Хосом совершенно фантастические выводы. Я его понимаю, он переводчик, он привык работать с текстами, но сутрическая традиция передачи информации помимо текстов предполагает и устную передачу учитель-ученик, которой у нас, увы, нет.
> Если у кого то эта передача есть, то он может просто сказать " так и так, потому что так мне сказал мой Учитель" и не будет рефлексировать на эту тему.
> У нас еще есть корпус комментариев и исторических данных, которые должны минимизировать если не исключить ошибки в понимании сходимостью в одной точке.
> Точка зрения Сергея Хоса расходится и с комментаторской традицией тоже.
> Хорошо бы спросить живого держателя линии передачи про это.
> Может быть это прояснит ситуацию.
> 
> 
> ...


Вы за всех- то не говорите, насчёт отсутствия передачи традиции. У Вас нет, с чего Вы взяли, что у Хоса нет?! Вы, простите, и текстов-то целиком и полностью не читали (имею в виду сутры и шастры 3-го Поворота), так что Вы обсуждаете именно и исключительно свою философию. Вот и всё.

----------


## Фил

> Вот например хорошее объяснение от Тханиссаро Бхиккху, почему Ниббана - это не место:


Вот в этом я даже не сомневался! (хотя эту статью не читал)

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вряд ли религия начинается в этом месте.
> На вопросы "Что?", "Каким образом?" и "Как это возможно?" без религии можно ответить проще и точнее, чем с религией.
> Религия начинается с вопросами "Почему?" и "Зачем?", то есть там, где наука заканчивается. С Кантом по жизни и буддизм не религия


Религия начинается тогда, когда некоторым недостаточна наука.Когда я перевела первую настоящую буддийскую книгу Далай-ламы, "Гарвардские лекции", я вообще ничего не знала о буддизме. Книга в итоге вышла с ошибками. Потом я её отредактировала на фоне полученных знаний, уже без ошибок. Но с той первой книги начался мой "буддизм". Сначала я приняла его как просто мировоззрение, совпадающее с моим. Т.е. там были даны ответы на основные интересующие меня вопросы. А потом.... буддизм стал религией,ибо мне встретился гуру, и надо было практиковать гуру-йогу, а это как раз уже религия. Некоторые, конечно, отходят от буддизма после ряда разочарований, у меня они тоже были, но мне удалось не превратиться в атеистку и циника. Вряд ли я отступлю от Дхармы, в моём её понимании.

----------

Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> У Ниббаны (Нирваны) есть много эпитетов и метафор; не обязательно понимать их буквально или же выводить из них какие-либо теории, например связанные с Атманом.
> Примеры эпитетов и метафор приводит например  Бхиккху Бодхи: 
> 
> "Будда называет ниббану аятана. Это слово означает мир или сферу. Это сфера, где вообще ничто не соответствует нашему обыденному опыту, и следовательно, ее можно описать только способом отрицания – отрицанием всех ограниченных и конкретных качеств обусловленных явлений.
> Будда также называет ниббану термином дхату, элементом, бессмертным элементом. Он сравнивает элемент ниббаны с океаном, указывая, что как великий океан остается неизменным, не увеличиваясь и не уменьшаясь, сколько бы воды в него не впадало из рек, так и ниббана остается неизменной, сколько бы людей – много или мало – не достигали ее.
> Он также говорит о ниббане как о чем-то, что можно ощутить телесно, на опыте – таком ясном и интенсивном, что его можно описать как – соприкосновение тела с бессмертием.
> Будда также называет ниббану состоянием (пада), как аматапада – бессмертием или аччутапада, нетленностью.
> Еще одно слово, которым Будда называет ниббану – это сачча, истина, существующая реальность. Это описывает ниббану как истину, реальность, которую благородные познали на собственном опыте.
> Поэтому все эти термины, рассмотренные как целое, ясно указывают на то, что ниббана – это реальность, а не просто разрушение скверны или прекращение существования. Ниббана не обусловлена, не рождена и вечна."
> ...


Так вот я как раз и призываю не понимать буквально (не использовать буквальный перевод), а попытаться понять, что имеется в виду. Оппоненты же категорически этого не приемлют.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вы за всех- то не говорите, насчёт отсутствия передачи традиции. У Вас нет, с чего Вы взяли, что у Хоса нет?! Вы, простите, и текстов-то целиком и полностью не читали (имею в виду сутры и шастры 3-го Поворота), так что Вы обсуждаете именно и исключительно свою философию. Вот и всё.


 Но @*Сергей Хос* ни разу не сказал "Я так считаю, потому что мне так сказал мой Учитель!" хотя я несколько раз спрашивал.
Если он так скажет - мне нечего будет возразить на это. @*Нико* при этом постоянно приводила здесь слава ЕСДЛ разъясняющие ситуацию как раз по другому, и с ЕСДЛ она общается.

----------

Нико (23.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так вот я как раз и призываю не понимать буквально (не использовать буквальный перевод), а попытаться понять, что имеется в виду. Оппоненты же категорически этого не приемлют.


Странно, я тоже за это!  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей А (23.06.2015), Дубинин (23.06.2015), Нико (23.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот почему люди яростно кидаются опровергать, неудосужившись не то что понять, а, даже просто проситать? В Сутрах Третьего Поворота Махаатман - это вовсе не "большое "я". Это как раз нерождённое, неумирающее, независимое, однако это неким образом есть. Именно поэтому это названо Махаатманом (может в противовес просто атману Санатана Дхармы). 
> 
> З.Ы. Нерождённое и неумирающее - это и есть вечное.


Нерожденное - это Ниббана, она есть, да. "Большие, маленькие и прочие "я" тут конечно же не причем. ) Другой вопрос, зачем нерожденное, необусловленное, т.е. Ниббану, называть Махаатаманом? Сдается мне, что сутры Третьего поворота говорят о каком-то своём, якобы "буддийском", правильном Атмане, который невыразим словами, потому и не является Атманом иноверцев..)

----------

Дубинин (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Странно, я тоже за это!

----------

Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Религия начинается тогда, когда некоторым недостаточна наука.


Религия и так называемые "духовные практики" могут быть вместе, а могут и не быть. Это необязательный союз, можно и врозь им жить  :Smilie: 
Поиск ответов на вопросы "Почему?" и "Зачем?" приводит к религии, но не к "духовным практикам". 
А к "духовным практикам" традиционно приводят эмоциональные переживания и поиск ответов на вопрос "Как жить?", мне кажется.




> Вряд ли я отступлю от Дхармы, в моём её понимании.


Если понимание Дхармы у человека религиозное, то и буддизм становится религией для этого человека, но это не у всех и не всегда так, мне кажется.

----------


## Нико

> Религия и так называемые "духовные практики" могут быть вместе, а могут и не быть. Это необязательный союз, можно и врозь им жить 
> Поиск ответов на вопросы "Почему?" и "Зачем?" приводит к религии, но не к "духовным практикам". 
> А к "духовным практикам" традиционно приводят эмоциональные переживания и поиск ответов на вопрос "Как жить?", мне кажется.
> 
> 
> 
> Если понимание Дхармы у человека религиозное, то и буддизм становится религией для этого человека, но это не у всех и не всегда так, мне кажется.


Да, конечно, буддизм можно изучать как один из предметов в университете, но это будут лишь академические знания. Это никогда не приведёт к просветлению. Ведь много буддологов разных есть). Без духовного учителя не бывает просветления. В этом я как раз убеждена. Но нужно найти настоящего, квалифицированного гуру. А не первого встречного.... Хотя против кармических связей иногда не попрёшь). Некоторым везёт

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Без духовного учителя не бывает просветления. В этом я как раз убеждена. Но нужно найти настоящего, квалифицированного гуру. А не первого встречного.... Хотя против кармических связей иногда не попрёшь).


Некоторые чаньские учителя вроде достигали просветления самостоятельно. К тому же, феномен пратьека-будд тоже говорит о возможности реализации без учителя.

----------


## Нико

> Некоторые чаньские учителя вроде достигали просветления самостоятельно. К тому же, феномен пратьека-будд тоже говорит о возможности реализации без учителя.


Эмм... Реализации разные бывают. Я говорю о полном самьяксамбодхи.

----------


## Tong Po

> Нерожденное - это Ниббана, она есть, да. "Большие, маленькие и прочие "я" тут конечно же не причем. ) Другой вопрос, зачем нерожденное, необусловленное, т.е. Ниббану, называть Махаатаманом? Сдается мне, что сутры Третьего поворота говорят о каком-то своём, якобы "буддийском", правильном Атмане, который невыразим словами, потому и не является Атманом иноверцев..)


 Да, они говорят о буддийской концепции. Совершенно верно. Почему они используюют этот термин? А почему нет? Чем он плох? Термины карма, сансара, шунья и НИРВАНА (sic!) иноверцы (индуисты) тоже используют испокон веков. Но по-своему. Вас же это не пугает?

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Да, конечно, буддизм можно изучать как один из предметов в университете, но это будут лишь академические знания... Ведь много буддологов разных есть)


Это "буддология" - изучение буддизма средствами науки, она приводит к научным регалиям и результатам(публикациям)  :Smilie: 




> Без духовного учителя не бывает просветления. В этом я как раз убеждена. Но нужно найти настоящего, квалифицированного гуру. А не первого встречного...


Это "духовная практика" и её плодом может стать просветление. 
Она не обязательно носит религиозный характер, учение это учение, а религией его делают люди и специальные институты.
С точки зрения религии можно быть синтоистом или католиком и практиком дзен одновременно, стоик может быть "атеистом", а может и православным.




> Хотя против кармических связей иногда не попрёшь).


Религиозный путь сам по себе приводит к изменению поведения на "социально-приемлемое" и "успокоению разума через веру", 
к "эзотерическим" плодам в виде просветления(или научных регалий) он не ведет. 
Конфуцианство и синто не претендуют на просветление, даже авраамические религии считают такие повороты в жизни верующего чудесами, 
а не закономерным следствием религиозной практики.

----------


## Лося

> Нерожденное - это Ниббана, она есть, да. "Большие, маленькие и прочие "я" тут конечно же не причем. ) Другой вопрос, зачем нерожденное, необусловленное, т.е. Ниббану, называть Махаатаманом? Сдается мне, что сутры Третьего поворота говорят о каком-то своём, якобы "буддийском", правильном Атмане, который невыразим словами, потому и не является Атманом иноверцев..)


  Тут сложнее. Махаяну мешают понимать нигилистические взгляды и понимание нирваны как отсутствие всякого сознания, осознанности, любого восприятия осознанности(самоосознавания) и т.п.
  Это из-за ошибки переложить восприятие относительной реальности на абсолютную.
 Например праджнняпарамита, также говорит, что нужно выйти за пределы чувственного восприятия относительной реальности, за пределы восприятия человеческого ума.
Только у Махяны есть еще Ум надмирный, который имеет свое восприятие в своем истинном свете, в том числе он себя полностью осознает.
В Тхераваде нет такого понятия как Надмирный Ум(МахаАтман)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да, они говорят о буддийской концепции. Совершенно верно. Почему они используюют этот термин? А почему нет? Чем он плох? Термины карма, сансара, шунья и НИРВАНА (sic!) иноверцы (индуисты) тоже используют испокон веков. Но по-своему. Вас же это не пугает?


Термины не пугают, пугают их трактовки. Сергей Хос например и в православии параллели находил с цитатами из Лонгченпы кажется. То есть в его случае, подразумевается некая духовная сущность, истинное "я" и т.п. А Вы, как я понял, не раздеяете его взглядов?




> В Тхераваде нет такого понятия как Надмирный Ум(МахаАтман)


И слава Будде, что нет..) В тхераваде говорите о "сознании нирваны" называемом сознанием "без поверхности" (анидассанам), потому что оно нигде не приземляется. Никакой другой метафизики там нет. А в махаяне, судя по всему, придумали "душу" сознания.)) То есть простая "душа" или простое "я" в махаяне конечно же не постулируется (в этом есть сходство с ранним буддизмом), но:

"..исходя их доктрины анатмана, отрицающей существование индивидуальной простой и вечной субстанциальной души, буддийские школы в процессе своего развития предложили различные концепции “я”: “я” как имя, обозначающее совокупность групп элементов (дхарм); “я” как одновременно и пустота — шуньята и реальность как она есть – татхата; “я” как иллюзорная проекция трансцендентального сознания, коррелирующая с иллюзорными объектами; “я” как абсолютная реальность, Великое Я всех существ, тождественное Абсолюту." Е.А. Торчинов

----------

Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это "духовная практика" и её плодом может стать просветление. 
> Она не обязательно носит религиозный характер, учение это учение, а религией его делают люди и специальные институты.
> С точки зрения религии можно быть синтоистом или католиком и практиком дзен одновременно, стоик может быть "атеистом", а может и православным.


Духовная практика в буддизме, имхо, обязательно носит религиозный характер, если под ней не понимать только одно чтение книг или их перевод). И буддизм, к сожалению, не умещается на одном стуле с христианством, например, не говоря уже о мусульманстве. Т.е. либо одно, либо другое.... 





> Религиозный путь сам по себе приводит к изменению поведения на "социально-приемлемое" и "успокоению разума через веру", 
> к "эзотерическим" плодам в виде просветления(или научных регалий) он не ведет. 
> Конфуцианство и синто не претендуют на просветление, даже авраамические религии считают такие повороты в жизни верующего чудесами, 
> а не закономерным следствием религиозной практики.


Почему Вы так думаете? Если о буддизме, не надо глубоко копать. Есть известные истории о Марпе-Миларепе и Тилопе-Наропе. Миларепа вследствие своей невообразимой уму преданности гуру достиг просветления не просто за одну короткую жизнь эпохи упадка, а всего за несколько лет... Это было следствием гуру-йоги, как раз именно религиозной практики. Если не знаете, в чём заключается гуру-йога, могу пояснить).

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> И слава Будде, что нет..) В тхераваде говорите о "сознании нирваны" называемом сознанием "без поверхности" (анидассанам), потому что оно нигде не приземляется. Никакой другой метафизики там нет. А в махаяне, судя по всему, придумали "душу" сознания.)) То есть простая "душа" или простое "я" в махаяне конечно же не постулируется (в этом есть сходство с ранним буддизмом), но:
> 
> "..исходя их доктрины анатмана, отрицающей существование индивидуальной простой и вечной субстанциальной души, буддийские школы в процессе своего развития предложили различные концепции “я”: “я” как имя, обозначающее совокупность групп элементов (дхарм); “я” как одновременно и пустота — шуньята и реальность как она есть – татхата; “я” как иллюзорная проекция трансцендентального сознания, коррелирующая с иллюзорными объектами; “я” как абсолютная реальность, Великое Я всех существ, тождественное Абсолюту." Е.А. Торчинов


  Акститесь. Это ваша религия все придумывает. Махаяна все познает на практике. 
Надмирный Ум(Пробужденный Ум, Бодхичитта)  -  Есть Великое достижение практики и философии буддизма Махаяны.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Махаяна все познает на практике. 
> Надмирный Ум(Пробужденный Ум, Бодхичитта)  -  Есть Великое достижение практики и философии буддизма Махаяны.


Наверное любой верующий Вам скажет, что его религия истинна, потому что всё познает на практике..  :Cool: 
Вы саначала приняли (уверовали) концепцию Надмирного ума, а затем ищите ему подтверждения - вот и вся практика.
Учение Будды приглашает прийти и увидеть, а не прийти и уверовать. Вот например сутта есть про всякие "надмирные" вещи:


[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, я объясню вам, что такое «всё». Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить».
«Как скажете, учитель» – ответили монахи.
Благословенный сказал: «Что такое «Всё»? [Это] глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и тактильные ощущения, ум и ментальные феномены. Это, монахи, называется «всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Отвергнув это «всё», я опишу иное «всё» – то с его стороны это будет лишь пустым хвастовством. Если бы его расспросили [на этот счёт], то он не смог бы ответить и повстречал бы лишь досаду. Почему? Потому, что это вне его области [познания]».
 ( СН 35.23 )

----------

Дубинин (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> ...И слава Будде, что нет..)  А в махаяне, судя по всему, придумали "душу" сознания.)) То есть простая "душа" или простое "я"...


Я умных книжек особо не того.., но умные дядьки в гелуге- объясняли, что "простое я"- это просто переживание я, без привычных функций поиска для него- счастья..то-есть это не доктрина- а практическое переживание- после познания пустоты себя- оно есть- но не командует-и это всё..

----------

Крымский (23.06.2015), Нико (23.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А в махаяне, судя по всему, придумали "душу" сознания.)) То есть простая "душа" или простое "я" в махаяне конечно же не постулируется (в этом есть сходство с ранним буддизмом), но:


 Я не нашел где в махаяне придумали "я". Если только на народном уровне, но это и в тхераваде есть.

----------


## Фил

> Я умных книжек особо не того.., но умные дядьки в гелуге- объясняли, что "простое я"- это просто переживание я, без привычных функций поиска для него- счастья..то-есть это не доктрина- а практическое переживание- после познания пустоты себя- оно есть- но не командует-и это всё..


 Так все есть, и Я, и Место и Время. Но это относительно.

----------

Дубинин (23.06.2015), Сергей Ч (23.06.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Духовная практика в буддизме, имхо, обязательно носит религиозный характер ...


А религиозная практика далеко не всегда предполагает "духовные практики", напротив, доступ к "духовным практикам" часто предполагает особые условия в виде монашеских обетов, например. Вы живете среди тибетцев и лучше меня разбираетесь в таких нюансах, мне кажется  :Smilie: 




> И буддизм, к сожалению, не умещается на одном стуле с христианством, например, не говоря уже о мусульманстве. Т.е. либо одно, либо другое....


С христианством буддизм отлично сочетался ранее и совмещается прямо сейчас, взаимные влияния известны, начиная с иконографии  :Smilie: 
С исламом и иудаизмом сложнее сочетать, да.




> Почему Вы так думаете?


Потому что религиозный путь может приютить "духовные практики", но ему отлично живется и без них, 
ведь массам верующих в любой религии отлично живется без "духовных практик" и только тем, 
кому не хватает чего-то ("духовная жажда"), прописывают дополнительные факультативы.
Марпа-Миларепа и Тилопа-Наропа с "невообразимой уму преданностью" как раз примеры чуда и подаются в соответственном исключительном ключе  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я умных книжек особо не того.., но умные дядьки в гелуге- объясняли, что "простое я"- это просто переживание я, без привычных функций поиска для него- счастья..то-есть это не доктрина- а практическое переживание- после познания пустоты себя- оно есть- но не командует-и это всё..


Ну да, например в Самъютта-никая есть разговор на эту тему между бхиккху по имени Кхемака и группой бхиккху: Кхемака объясняет, что даже достигший ранних ступеней осуществления все еще сохраняет это чувство "Я ЕСМЬ". Но позднее, когда он продвигается дальше, это чувство "Я ЕСМЬ" полностью исчезает, также как химический запах свежевыстиранной одежды исчезает после того, как ее подержат в шкафу.
"Я" как раз -  весьма произвольное понятие, не имеющее определенного значения. Невозможно сказать про что-то одно, что именно оно всегда обозначается как "я". Идея "я" связана прежде всего с телесными и умственными феноменами, а точнее с отождествлением и присвоением по отношению к ним. У разных людей "я" совершенно разное. У одних это прежде всего мысли, у других тело, у третьих чувства, и т.д. Или же чувство "я есмь" может возникать по отношению к свовокупности феноменов, составляющих поток сознательной жизни; в данном случае, оно возникает подобно запаху цветка: это ни запах лепестков, ни запах цвета, ни запах пыльцы, но запах цветка. Вот поэтому  в практике исследуются все элементы опыта, чтобы определить, с чем именно происходит в данном случае отождествление, и путем практики устранить его. Будда говорил о практике восприятия безличности (анатта) явлений, не нагружая слово "атта" метафизическим смыслом. В языке пали это просто возвратное местоимение типа "себя", "сам".
Поэтому "Анатта" - это не некая умная теория, а отсутствие иллюзий относительно безусловной принадлежности того или иного явления той или иной личности, то есть чисто практикческое учение. Считать те или иные утверждения о "я" абсолютно истинными - действительно фантазия.

"МЕТАФИЗИКА ж. с греч., наука, ученье о мире невещественном, о существеном, духовном: ученье о том, что выше физики, т. е. земной природы, что не подлежит чувствам человека, а одному умствованию его. -зический, к сему относящийся. Метафизик м. знаток метафизики; ученый, умствующий о невещественом, неземном, о духе."

Будда говорил, что нет ни одного учения о "Я", принятие (присвоение) которого не привело бы к страданию.

(С)

----------

Ассаджи (23.06.2015), Дубинин (23.06.2015), Крымский (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А религиозная практика далеко не всегда предполагает "духовные практики", напротив, доступ к "духовным практикам" часто предполагает особые условия в виде монашеских обетов, например. Вы живете среди тибетцев и лучше меня разбираетесь в таких нюансах, мне кажется


Немного разбираюсь. У меня муж - нагпа, если вам это о чём-то говорит. Т.е. не монах, но духовный практик и заодно религиозный тоже). Для того, чтобы заниматься духовной практикой, необязательно быть монахом).



> С христианством буддизм отлично сочетался ранее и совмещается прямо сейчас, взаимные влияния известны, начиная с иконографии 
> С исламом и иудаизмом сложнее сочетать, да.


Он сочетается ровно до того, как речь заходит о воззрении. Здесь буддизм и христианство несовместимы, что бы вам кто-либо ни говорил.





> Марпа-Миларепа и Тилопа-Наропа с "невообразимой уму преданностью" как раз примеры чуда и подаются в соответственном исключительном ключе


Это не примеры чуда, это примеры того, как надобно практиковать).

----------


## Лося

> Наверное любой верующий Вам скажет, что его религия истинна, потому что всё познает на практике.. 
> Вы саначала приняли (уверовали) концепцию Надмирного ума, а затем ищите ему подтверждения - вот и вся практика.
> Учение Будды приглашает прийти и увидеть, а не прийти и уверовать. Вот например сутта есть про всякие "надмирные" вещи:
> 
> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, я объясню вам, что такое «всё». Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить».
> «Как скажете, учитель» – ответили монахи.
> Благословенный сказал: «Что такое «Всё»? [Это] глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и тактильные ощущения, ум и ментальные феномены. Это, монахи, называется «всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Отвергнув это «всё», я опишу иное «всё» – то с его стороны это будет лишь пустым хвастовством. Если бы его расспросили [на этот счёт], то он не смог бы ответить и повстречал бы лишь досаду. Почему? Потому, что это вне его области [познания]».
>  ( СН 35.23 )


  Да вы наверное сами не поняли о чем эта сутра. Там только скромный комментарий больше в 3 раза этой сутры.

_.......Поэтому, скорее всего, в этой сутте объяснение термина «Всё» дано для того, чтобы во всех других лекциях Будды объяснять «Всё» как шесть чувственных сфер и их объекты. Ниббана же лежит вне «Всего». Это хорошо согласуется с другими местами в Каноне: бесстрастие – высшая из дхамм (Ити 90), тогда как арахант вышел даже за пределы бесстрастия (Снп 4.6, Снп 4.10)_

  Поэтому я также вам адресую, не верить, а следовать пути практики махаяны, и выйти за пределы слов и понятий, познав запредельный Ум Бодхичитты.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Будда говорил, что нет ни одного учения о "Я", принятие (присвоение) которого не привело бы к страданию.


 А страдание - суть восприятие воздействий и изменение под действием этих воздействий.
Не страдающее Я (неизменное, невоспринимающее) - не существует.

----------


## Tong Po

> Термины не пугают, пугают их трактовки. Сергей Хос например и в православии параллели находил с цитатами из Лонгченпы кажется. То есть в его случае, подразумевается некая духовная сущность, истинное "я" и т.п. А Вы, как я понял, не раздеяете его взглядов?
> 
> 
> 
> И слава Будде, что нет..) В тхераваде говорите о "сознании нирваны" называемом сознанием "без поверхности" (анидассанам), потому что оно нигде не приземляется. Никакой другой метафизики там нет. А в махаяне, судя по всему, придумали "душу" сознания.)) То есть простая "душа" или простое "я" в махаяне конечно же не постулируется (в этом есть сходство с ранним буддизмом), но:
> 
> "..исходя их доктрины анатмана, отрицающей существование индивидуальной простой и вечной субстанциальной души, буддийские школы в процессе своего развития предложили различные концепции “я”: “я” как имя, обозначающее совокупность групп элементов (дхарм); “я” как одновременно и пустота — шуньята и реальность как она есть – татхата; “я” как иллюзорная проекция трансцендентального сознания, коррелирующая с иллюзорными объектами; “я” как абсолютная реальность, Великое Я всех существ, тождественное Абсолюту." Е.А. Торчинов


Насколько я помню, Хос как раз писал об отсутствии эгоцентрации в прнимании махатмана в сутрах 3-го Поворота как об отличии этой концепции от концепций тиртхиков. И об отсутствии субстанциональности махатмана сутр 3-го Поворота.

Что касается параллелей воззрений Лонгченпы с яправрславием, то тут ничего сказать не могу, так как мало интересуюсь Православием, из того, что мне известно о зристианстве в целом, особого сходства не вижу. Хотя, некие параллели можно найти между любыми мировыми религиями, наверно.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Поэтому я также вам адресую, не верить, а следовать пути практики махаяны, и выйти за пределы слов и понятий, познав запредельный Ум Бодхичитты.


Если Вы думаете, что тхеравада не является путем практики, то Вы сильно ошибаетесь.)

Было бы несколько странно рассматривать Тхераваду не как путь практики, а как некую систему взглядов, и тем более искать в ней некий единый традиционный взгляд по отношению к той или иной доктрине. Будда ведь подчеркивал необходимость свободы от воззрений, например, в Суттанипате.

"799. Пусть не создает он учений ни путем знаний, ни путем добродетели и дел благочестия, пусть он не выставляет себя ни равным другим, ни низшим среди них, ни отличным от них.

800. Отбросив все привлекавшее прежде, ни к чему не привязываясь, он не зависит ни от чего в познании. Он и не входит в близкие сношения с теми, которые порабощены тем или иным учением, он не возвращается к толкованиям философов.

801. Кто не влечется ни к одной, ни к другой крайности, кого не манит возрождение в существовании ни в этом, ни в том мире, тот не ищет фиксированной точки зрения в исследовании тех или иных учений.

802. Кто не имеет предвзятых воззрений относительно видимого, слышимого и измышленного, – каким же путем и кто бы мог поколебать того брахмана, кому равно безразличны все убеждения (диттхи)?

803. Он не составляет учений, не отдает предпочтения тому или иному из них, его не восхищают те добродетели и благочестивая жизнь, которые так прославляются здесь: отплыв к иному берегу, он уже никогда не возвратится сюда."

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=898.0

Или так:

(М. 72) — Свободный от всех теорий (в Дхамме) 

Итак, если кто-либо поставит вопрос о том, допускаю ли я какую-либо 
теорию вообще, ему нужно ответить следующим образом: 

Совершенный (Будда) свободен от любой теории, так как Совершенный понял, что такое материальность, как она возникает и исчезает. Он понял, что такое чувство, как оно возникает и исчезает. Он понял, что такое восприятие, как оно возникает и исчезает. Он понял, что такое умственные конструкции, как они возникают и исчезают. Он понял, что такое сознание, как оно возникает и исчезает. 

Поэтому я говорю, что Совершенный получил полное освобождение через угасание, прекращение, исчезновение, отвержение и избавление от всех мнений и предположений, всех склонностей к самомнению, к гордыне, к тщеславию "Я" и "моё".

----------

Vladiimir (23.06.2015), Ассаджи (23.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Наверное любой верующий Вам скажет, что его религия истинна, потому что всё познает на практике.. 
> Вы саначала приняли (уверовали) концепцию Надмирного ума, а затем ищите ему подтверждения - вот и вся практика.
> Учение Будды приглашает прийти и увидеть, а не прийти и уверовать. Вот например сутта есть про всякие "надмирные" вещи:
> 
> 
> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, я объясню вам, что такое «всё». Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить».
> «Как скажете, учитель» – ответили монахи.
> Благословенный сказал: «Что такое «Всё»? [Это] глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и тактильные ощущения, ум и ментальные феномены. Это, монахи, называется «всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Отвергнув это «всё», я опишу иное «всё» – то с его стороны это будет лишь пустым хвастовством. Если бы его расспросили [на этот счёт], то он не смог бы ответить и повстречал бы лишь досаду. Почему? Потому, что это вне его области [познания]».
>  ( СН 35.23 )


Великолепная сутра! Вполне коррелирует с йогачарой, которая, в свою очередь, основана как раз на сутрах 3-го Поворота!  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> ... Или же чувство "я есмь" может возникать по отношению к свовокупности феноменов, составляющих поток сознательной жизни; в данном случае, оно возникает подобно запаху цветка: это ни запах лепестков, ни запах цвета, ни запах пыльцы, но запах цветка. ...


  Акститесь. Это же невыразимая природа будды, в которую ваша религия тоже не верит, и самым безобразным образом пытается материализировать и разложить на составные части.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Акститесь. Это же невыразимая природа будды, в которую ваша религия тоже не верит, и самым безобразным образом пытается материализировать и разложить на составные части.


 :Facepalm: 

"Люди начинают нервничать от идеи, что из-за учения Будды об Анатта, та самость, которая, как они воображают, у них есть, будет разрушена. Будда не был в неведении относительно этого.

Однажды бхиккху спросил его: "Господин, бывает ли, чтобы кто-то терзался, не находя в себе нечто постоянное?"

"Да, бхиккху, бывает", - ответил Будда. - "Некто имеет такой взгляд: "Вселенной является этот Атман, я буду таким после смерти, постоянным, непрестанным, вечным, неизменным, и пребуду таковым всегда". Он слушает Татхагату или его ученика, проповедующих учение, направленное на полное уничтожение всех умозрительных взглядов... направленное на угашение "жажды", направленное на непривязанность, прекращение, Нирвану. Тогда он думает: "Я буду уничтожен, я буду разрушен, меня больше не будет". Так он скорбит, печалится, плачет, стенает, бьет себя в грудь, приходит в замешательство. Так, о бхиккху, бывает, что кто-то терзается, не находя в себе нечто постоянное".

Повсюду Будда говорит: "О бхиккху, эта мысль, что меня может не быть, что я могу не иметь, устрашающа для ненаставленного мирянина".

Желающие найти в буддизме "Самость", приводят такое доказательство: "Это правда, что Будда разлагает существо на вещество, ощущение, восприятие, умственные образования и сознание и говорит, что ничто из этого не есть "я". Но он не говорит, что "я" не существует в человеке или где-то еще помимо этих совокупностей".

("Чему учил Будда". Дост. Валпола Рахула)

----------

Дубинин (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Немного разбираюсь. У меня муж - нагпа, если вам это о чём-то говорит. Т.е. не монах, но духовный практик и заодно религиозный тоже)


Если муж нагпа, то он скорее всего представитель тибетского аналога "белого духовенства" в православии, если я правильно понимаю, и тогда Вы - попадья!  :Smilie: 




> Для того, чтобы заниматься духовной практикой, необязательно быть монахом).


Конечно, и обратное то же чаще всего верно - для того что бы быть преданным членом религиозной общины не требуется увлекаться "духовными практиками"  :Smilie: 




> Он сочетается ровно до того, как речь заходит о воззрении. Здесь буддизм и христианство несовместимы, что бы вам кто-либо ни говорил.


Воззрения это то, что подвержено изменениям. То, что кажется несовместимым сегодня, может оказаться одним и тем же завтра.




> Это не примеры чуда, это примеры того, как надобно практиковать).


Это образцы, идеалы, как Иисус или Мухаммад, от обычного верующего не требуется их реализовать на практике в своей жизни.
Добропорядочный христианин не свят и добропорядочный буддист не просветлен, но они стремятся к своим идеалам-образцам.

----------


## Vladiimir

> В языке пали это (т.е. слово "атта" ) просто возвратное местоимение типа "себя", "сам".


А почему не хотите посмотреть значение этого слова в словаре? Значения типа "душа", "эго", "Я" (как сущ.), "самость" у этого слова тоже есть. И значение "отражение в зеркале". Т.е. слово atta(n) имеет не только местоименные значения.




> просто возвратное местоимение типа "себя", "сам".


"Сам" - это определительное (не возвратное!) местоимение.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А почему не хотите посмотреть в значение этого слова в словаре? Значения типа "душа", "эго", "Я" (как сущ.), "самость" у этого слова тоже есть. И значение "отражение в зеркале". Т.е. слово atta(n) имеет не только местоименные значения.


Ну да, например в одной из строф Дхаммапады,  Будда оперирует понятиями самости, т.е. понятием "я", душа, эго, самость, и там всё это обозначается словом "атта". А в ДН 9, Будда напрямую говорит о том, что Татхагата использует эти понятия, не цепляясь к ним. Т.е. можно умело пользоваться концепциями этих доктрин в философском рассмотрении, не имея при этом воззрения о "я". Но в целом то, "атта" не подразумевает метафизического значения. То есть когда Будда говорит о безличности явлений (анатта), то имеется ввиду именно местоимение.)





> "Сам" - это определительное (не возвратное!) местоимение.


Могу конечно ошибаться, но например в Википедии  пишется:

"Группа возвратных местоимений представлена разрядом из двух слов: себя — указывает на лицо, о котором идёт речь, и свой — указывает на принадлежность предмета конкретному лицу. Их задача — указывать на уже названного участника события и принадлежность ему: «Он гордится собой и своим сыном.». *К возвратным местоимениям примыкает местоимение сам*: «Он сам оделся.»

----------

Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Если Вы думаете, что тхеравада не является путем практики, то Вы сильно ошибаетесь.)
> 
> 801. Кто не влечется ни к одной, ни к другой крайности, кого не манит возрождение в существовании ни в этом, ни в том мире, тот не ищет фиксированной точки зрения в исследовании тех или иных учений.
> 
> 802. Кто не имеет предвзятых воззрений относительно видимого, слышимого и измышленного, – каким же путем и кто бы мог поколебать того брахмана, кому равно безразличны все убеждения (диттхи)?
> 
> 803. Он не составляет учений, не отдает предпочтения тому или иному из них, его не восхищают те добродетели и благочестивая жизнь, которые так прославляются здесь: отплыв к иному берегу, он уже никогда не возвратится сюда."
> 
> Или так:
> ...


  Передавайте привет, вашему переводчику Zom  :Big Grin: 




> Поэтому я говорю, что Совершенный получил полное освобождение через угасание, прекращение, исчезновение, отвержение и избавление от всех мнений и предположений, всех склонностей к самомнению, к гордыне, к тщеславию "Я" и "моё".


  Вы не правильно это толкуете в сфере махаянской философии.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Передавайте привет, вашему переводчику Zom


В данном случае, переводчиком является Дмитрий Ивахненко (Ассаджи).




> Поэтому я говорю, что Совершенный получил полное освобождение через угасание, прекращение, исчезновение, отвержение и избавление от всех мнений и предположений, всех склонностей к самомнению, к гордыне, к тщеславию "Я" и "моё"
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вы не правильно это толкуете в сфере махаянской философии.


Ну во-первых - о каком толковании идёт речь? Я вроде ничего не толковал.. А во-вторых: причем тут философия махаянская? ))

----------


## Лося

> ..."Люди начинают нервничать от идеи, что из-за учения Будды об Анатта, та самость, которая, как они воображают, у них есть, будет разрушена. Будда не был в неведении относительно этого.


  В махаяне самость трактуется по другому, чем в нигилистисчеких религиях.
  В сансаре нет я, нет ничего постоянного, нет ничего имеющего независимое самосуществование. Не-я это ни что иное как рождение и смерть.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Но в целом то, "атта" не подразумевает метафизического значения.


Ну почему не подразумевает? Будда один что-ли на пали говорил? Его собеседники брахманы и представители других воззрений вполне нагружали это слово метафизическим смыслом. И Будда употреблял это нагруженное метафизическим смыслом слово для опровержения их взглядов. Зачем говорить, что в пали это "просто местоимение"? В том числе и в трехчленной фразе “Это не мое, я не являюсь этим, это не мое "я" слово атта это существительное (это не моя атта).

----------


## Нико

> Если муж нагпа, то он скорее всего представитель тибетского аналога "белого духовенства" в православии, если я правильно понимаю, и тогда Вы - попадья!


Я ж говорю, не надо аналогий православия и буддизма. Это совершенно разные вещи).




> Конечно, и обратное то же чаще всего верно - для того что бы быть преданным членом религиозной общины не требуется увлекаться "духовными практиками"


Я не представляю, как такое может быть. В религиозных общинах провела много времени...






> Воззрения это то, что подвержено изменениям. То, что кажется несовместимым сегодня, может оказаться одним и тем же завтра.



С буддизмом этого никогда не будет,воззрение не сольётся с христианским. Это вообще абсурд).




> Это образцы, идеалы, как Иисус или Мухаммад, от обычного верующего не требуется их реализовать на практике в своей жизни.
> Добропорядочный христианин не свят и добропорядочный буддист не просветлен, но они стремятся к своим идеалам-образцам.


А я говорю, что это обязательное требование для практики. Некоторых современных буддистов подвергали почти таким же испытаниям, хотя, конечно, прыгать в пропасть или сидеть в костре не просили. Но есть вещи и похуже).

----------


## Лося

> В данном случае, переводчиком является Дмитрий Ивахненко (Ассаджи).  
>   Вы не поняли. Я к Дмитрий Ивахненко претензий не имел. А передал привет Zom от хороших пожеланий переведенных Дмитрием Ивахненко.
> 
> Ну во-первых - о каком толковании идёт речь? Я вроде ничего не толковал.. А во-вторых: причем тут философия махаянская? ))


   Вы путаете эгоцентрическое поведение с истинносущим. Поэтому пишите, что совершенный борется с гордыней и ее проявлениями, как будто в махаяне не так.
Отсюда делаю вывод, что не правильно понимаете, раз очевидному научаете.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну почему не подразумевает? Будда один что-ли на пали говорил? Его собеседники брахманы и представители других воззрений вполне нагружали это слово метафизическим смыслом. И Будда употреблял это нагруженное метафизическим смыслом слово для опровержения их взглядов.


Когда например скиталец Ваччхаготта пришел к Будде с вопросом по поводу существования "Я" (атта), нагруженного метафизическим смыслом, то Будда сохранил благородное молчание. Ибо вопрос некорректный, что потом  и объяснил Ананде, говоря о причине своего молчания.




> В том числе и в трехчленной фразе “Это не мое, я не являюсь этим, это не мое "я" слово атта это существительное (это не моя атта).


Хм.. я так не думаю, ибо из этого следовало бы, что в Учении Будды есть место некой "атте", которую следует искать и не находить в скандхах.) 
"Анатта" - это практика разотождествления с составлящими опыта, а именно с пятью кхандхами, она определяется в суттах по отношению к пяти кхандхам как: "это не моё, я не являюсь этим, это не является мной". Никакой метафизики. Пять совокупностей (кхандх) - тело, сознание, чувство, намерение, апперцепция, - безличны, их принадлежность кому-либо условна.

----------

Дубинин (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Могу конечно ошибаться, но например в Википедии  пишется:
> "Группа возвратных местоимений представлена разрядом из двух слов: себя — указывает на лицо, о котором идёт речь, и свой — указывает на принадлежность предмета конкретному лицу. Их задача — указывать на уже названного участника события и принадлежность ему: «Он гордится собой и своим сыном.». *К возвратным местоимениям примыкает местоимение сам*: «Он сам оделся.»


Не знаю что они они имеют в виду под словом "примыкают". И источник цитирования. Посмотрите в любом справочнике. См. например Ахманова - Словарь лингвистических терминов:



> *Местоимение определительное* англ. emphatic pronoun. 1) Местоимение, указывающее, что данное действие выполняется субъектом самостоятельно, без помощи других. =» Русск. Я _сам_ сделаю; англ. I shall do it myself. 2) Местоимение, подчеркивающее, усиливающее содержание высказываемого, - Русск. _Сам_ не могу понять; англ. I cannot understand it myself. 3) (...)


 Толковый словарь Ожегова:



> *сам* САМ, самого; сама, самой, самоё и саму; само, самого; сами, самих, *определит.* 1. Обозначает, что кто-н. лично производит действие или испытывает его. Он с. это сделал. Скажите это ему самому. 2. Своими силами, без помощи или требования со стороны. С. справился. Само за себя говорит что-н. (настолько очевидно, что не нуждается в объяснении, доказательстве). 3. Подчёркивает, что речь идёт как раз о данном лице (обычно значительном, важном) или предмете, в именно он, не кто иной, как он. С. директор распорядился


Словарь Ушакова:



> *сам*, сама, само, самого, самой, самого, самоё (саму и самою ), сами, самих, мест. определительное. 1. Указывает, что лицо или предмет своим собственным существом, лично, непосредственно выступает как источник или как объект какого-нибудь действия, отношения (этом может опускаться личное в падеже, определяемое словом "сам", к которому в таком случае переходит роль подлежащего). Я сам знаю или сам знаю. Вы сами знаете или сами знаете. Сам во всем виноват. Других учит, а сам ничего не знает. Сам ест, а другим не дает. Я сам видел. «Вы сами знаете давно, что вас любить немудрено.» Пушкин. «И перед ним я повторил нелепость, которую он сам мне нашептал.» Пушкин. «Я, знаешь, сам и нагрянул.» А.Тургенев. «Сам над собой подтрунивал.» Некрасов. «Нет, нет, позвольте мне самому.» Гоголь. «Сам я областью не правил, а все дела секретарю оставил.» Крылов. «Сама себя раба бьет, коли не чисто жнет.» (). 2. Без посторонней помощи, независимо от других, по собственному почину или непроизвольно. «Наследники отыщутся сами.» Лермонтов. «Сам же к нам навязался в товарищи.» Пушкин. Слезы так сами и льются. Не толкай сани, они сами покатятся. Оставьте меня, я сам всё сделаю. 3. Усиливает значение определяемых и , подчеркивая важность, значительность обозначаемых этими словами лиц или предметов и приближаясь по к выражениям "не кто иной, как", "именно он" «Так взмахнул волосами, как, вероятно, сам Лист никогда не взмахивал.» А.Тургенев. «Горда она была - как сам сатана.» А.Тургенев. Ты не смеешь не допустить меня! на тебя нажалуюсь ему при именном сказуемом). Он - сама непосредственность!


и т.д.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Когда например скиталец Ваччхаготта пришел к Будде с вопросом по поводу существования "Я" (атта), нагруженного метафизическим смыслом, то Будда сохранил благородное молчание. Ибо вопрос некорректный, что потом  и объяснил Ананде, говоря о причине своего молчания.


А Ваччхаготта на каком языке говорил? На пали? Значит есть в пали значения у слова атта груженные метафизическим смыслом? Правильно ли после этого говорить, что атта в пали это просто местоимение?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А Ваччхаготта на каком языке говорил? На пали? Значит есть в пали значения у слова атта груженные метафизическим смыслом? Правильно ли после этого говорить, что атта в пали это просто местоимение?


Я не знаток пали.. поэтому спорить конечно же не буду.)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Когда например скиталец Ваччхаготта пришел к Будде с вопросом по поводу существования "Я" (атта), нагруженного метафизическим смыслом, то Будда сохранил благородное молчание. Ибо вопрос некорректный, что потом  и объяснил Ананде, говоря о причине своего молчания.


И что? Будда боялся произнести слово "атта"? Нагруженное Ваччахаготтой метафизическим смыслом? Типа лексическое табу? 
Вот Будда в разговоре с Ваччахаготтой спокойно произносит слово атта в значении как его употребляют в других сектах:
"


> Vaccha, the members of other sects assume form to be the self, or the self as possessing form, or form as in the self, or the self as in form (...)


Обратите внимание на определенный артикль, который ставится перед существительным self.





> "Анатта" - это практика разотождествления с составлящими опыта, а именно с пятью кхандхами, она определяется в суттах по отношению к пяти кхандхам как: "это не моё, я не являюсь этим, это не является мной". Никакой метафизики. Пять совокупностей (кхандх) - тело, сознание, чувство, намерение, апперцепция, - безличны, их принадлежность кому-либо условна.


Да. разотождествления. В том числе со взглядами (диттхами) на "Я" относительно объектов опыта, какими бы они (эти диттхи, представления о "Я") не были. Атта в этой фразе - существительное. Определяется местоимением "моя" - это не моя атта. Разотождествления это не отменяет. Наоборот, делает его всеохватывающим.

----------


## Vladiimir

В Брахмаджала-сутте Будда спокойно употребляет груженное метафическим смыслом слово atta(n):



> Есть монахи, такие аскеты и брамины ... которые разделяют доктрину сознательного посмертного существования и они утверждают существование сознательной атты после смерти…
>  "После смерти атта имеет форму, здорова и сознательна", - так они заявляют...
>  "После смерти атта имеет не имеет формы, здорова и сознательна", - так они заявляют...


Как видим далеко не только местоимение. Но и существительное. И даже груженное метафизическим смыслом. И в таком занчении приходилось употреблять. И все это на языке пали.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> В махаяне самость трактуется по другому, чем в нигилистисчеких религиях.
>   В сансаре нет я, нет ничего постоянного, нет ничего имеющего независимое самосуществование. Не-я это ни что иное как рождение и смерть.


А что Вы подразумеваете под "нигилистической религией" ?

----------

Нико (23.06.2015), Сергей Ч (23.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А что Вы подразумеваете под "нигилистической религией" ?


А их нет, по-моему).

----------

Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Я ж говорю, не надо аналогий православия и буддизма. Это совершенно разные вещи).


А в чем они разные, если нагпа либо монах, либо мирянин с семьей, но в статусе "священника" и с отдельными обетами?
На Тибете организованная государственная религия была, везде, где было такое, и институты похожие есть, видимо.




> Я не представляю, как такое может быть. В религиозных общинах провела много времени...


А в чем проблема? 
Прихожанин обязательства свои выполняет, на службу-праздники ходит, не безобразничает. 
Почему стал прихожанином? Родился в семье прихожан.
Обереги? Да. Гадание? Да. Ритуалы? Да. Целители? Да.
Интересуется "духовными практиками"? Нет.
Это самый частый случай, по-моему, и тибетцы тут ничем от других людей не отличаются.




> С буддизмом этого никогда не будет,воззрение не сольётся с христианским. Это вообще абсурд).


Ну, соседский мальчишка все же пробежался по Луне в одной известной истории, да и Херберт дзен-суннизм уже придумал и популяризировал ...  :Smilie: 




> А я говорю, что это обязательное требование для практики. Некоторых современных буддистов подвергали почти таким же испытаниям, хотя, конечно, прыгать в пропасть или сидеть в костре не просили. Но есть вещи и похуже).


Некоторых, кому это было нужно. Таких немного везде и во все времена, остальных не трогают - живут себе и живут буддисты без подвигов и красивых испытаний  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И что? Будда боялся произнести слово "атта"? Нагруженное Ваччахаготтой метафизическим смыслом? Типа лексическое табу? 
> Вот Будда в разговоре с Ваччахаготтой спокойно произносит слово атта в значении как его употребляют в других сектах:
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Vaccha, the members of other sects assume form to be the self, or the self as possessing form, or form as in the self, or the self as in form (...)
> ...


Нет, лексическое табу тут не причём. Скорее смысловое.) Например в русском языке "я" - это ведь местоимение? Но иногда под этим может скрываться и некий метафизический смысл, типа "души", "духа" или "истинного "я". Также наверное и с "аттой" дело обстоит; прежде всего - это местоимение, а в разговоре с теми, кто имеет взгляды (диттхи), связанные с "я", может и метафизический смысл приобретать. 

Но в Учении Будды нет никакого "я" ("атта"), наделенного метафизическим смыслом, и когда по отношению к кхандхам говорится "это не моё, я не являюсь этим, это не является мной", или "это не моя атта", то в данном случае, под "аттой" скорее всего подразумевается местоимение. Например в Бхара сутте Будда говорит:

_"Кто носитель бремени? На это можно ответить: личность, то есть тот досточтимый, кто носит такое-то имя, имеет такое-то происхождение, из такой-то семьи, потребляющий такую-то пищу, чувствует такое-то счастье или такое-то страдание, живущий столько-то лет, и чей срок жизни ограничен таким-то количеством лет"._

Здесь в ответ на вопрос о том, кто же несёт бремя пяти кхандх, Будда не отвечает, что такового нет, а переходит на соответствующий вопросу обыденный язык.

----------

Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

К слову http://geektimes.ru/company/audiomania/blog/252396/

----------


## Нико

> А в чем они разные, если нагпа либо монах, либо мирянин с семьей, но в статусе "священника" и с отдельными обетами?
> На Тибете организованная государственная религия была, везде, где было такое, и институты похожие есть, видимо.


А разные они тем, что нагпа применяет буддийское воззрение в своей практике, а не какое другое.




> А в чем проблема? 
> Прихожанин обязательства свои выполняет, на службу-праздники ходит, не безобразничает. 
> Почему стал прихожанином? Родился в семье прихожан.
> Обереги? Да. Гадание? Да. Ритуалы? Да. Целители? Да.
> Интересуется "духовными практиками"? Нет.
> Это самый частый случай, по-моему, и тибетцы тут ничем от других людей не отличаются.


А проблема в том, что в тибетском обществе нет Дхарма-центров, там они просто ходят на учения, в основном, Далай-ламы, и даже могут не понимать их смысл, просто читают МАНИ, делают обхождения, простирания и подношения в храмах. Но на Западе и в России Дхарма-центры посещают люди, которые как раз хотят заниматься практиками. Это огромная разница. Люди приходят туда с определённой и нужной для них целью. 





> Ну, соседский мальчишка все же пробежался по Луне в одной известной истории, да и Херберт дзен-суннизм уже придумал и популяризировал ...


Это не моя проблема. Чушь это, имхо.





> Некоторых, кому это было нужно. Таких немного везде и во все времена, остальных не трогают - живут себе и живут буддисты без подвигов и красивых испытаний


Живут себе, и потому вряд ли чего достигнут. Но вы же не будете утверждать, что нет людей, испытавших, подобно Наропе, множество тягот в своей практике? В наше время?

----------


## Фил

> А их нет, по-моему).


А и правда. Я даже сколь угодно нигилистической философии то не нашёл, не то что религии.
Материалистические религии есть, типа Локаяты, но там примат материи. Не нигилизм.
В интернетах пишут про нигилизм буддизма, индуизма и Ницше - но это же все чушь!

----------

Нико (23.06.2015), Сергей Ч (23.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В интернетах пишут про нигилизм буддизма, индуизма и Ницше - но это же все чушь!


Нигилизм - это ведь прежде всего отрицание нравственной ценности и пользы поступков, отрицание воздания, неразличение благого и неблагого. То есть по-нашему, отрицание каммы.) Уж чем-чем, но нигилизмом буддизм точно быть не может.
Если же речь идет о прекращении, исчезновении живого существа со смертью физического тела, то это скорее материализм.) Но и это не соответствует буддизму. С материалистич. воззрениями и с неверием в силу кармы и перерождение (сансара), ассоциируется например Уччхедавада, поскольку основывается на отождествлении души и тела и их одновременном разрушении.

----------

Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> А что Вы подразумеваете под "нигилистической религией" ?


  В данном случае, нигилистические взгляды людей, которые объединились на основании общих взглядов.

Таких как:  Прекращение сознание, угасание сознания я-есть(самоосознавание) с заменой на чувства "меня нет" или "нет я".
И длаее, отрицание будда природы, Бодхичитты.

Чтобы не было нигилистических взглядов, правильнее придерживаться понимания "не-я", тогда это уже другая философия.
С философскими взглядами "не-я" прекрасно уживается махаатман.

С нигилистическими взглядами места махаатману нет ни в каком проявлении.

----------


## Нико

> Нигилизм - это ведь прежде всего отрицание нравственной ценности и пользы поступков, отрицание воздания, неразличение благого и неблагого. То есть по-нашему, отрицание каммы.) Уж чем-чем, но нигилизмом буддизм точно быть не может.
> Если же речь идет о прекращении, исчезновении живого существа со смертью физического тела, то это скорее материализм.) Но и это не соответствует буддизму. С материалистич. воззрениями и с неверием в силу кармы и перерождение (сансара), ассоциируется например Уччхедавада, поскольку основывается на отождествлении души и тела и их одновременном разрушении.


На самом деле... Как бы так помягче сказать.... Воззрение прасангики часто ассоциируют с нигилизмом, ибо там довольно мало признаков существования личности и явлений. Всё на грани. Наверное, поэтому некоторые предпочитают третий поворот с его "атмановостью"). 

Но если глубже осознать мысль Нагарджуны, Чандракирти, Арьядевы, Буддапалиты и Цонкапы, выяснится, что прасангика -- уникальное воззрение, лишенное крайностей этернализма и нигилизма, настоящий срединный путь. Но понять это не просто....(

----------

Алексей А (23.06.2015), Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> А разные они тем, что нагпа применяет буддийское воззрение в своей практике, а не какое другое.


В этом разные, конечно, но разве это мешает ему иметь общие черты с аналогичными институтами в других госрелигиях?
Будда не учреждал таких институтов, они творения людей, а не часть учения, правда же?




> А проблема в том, что в тибетском обществе нет Дхарма-центров, там они просто ходят на учения, в основном, Далай-ламы, и даже могут не понимать их смысл, просто читают МАНИ, делают обхождения, простирания и подношения в храмах.


Точно, я же про это и говорю - все видно, как на ладони, никто ничего не скрывает в этом смысле.
Так в любой массовой традиционной религии всегда и было.




> Но на Западе и в России Дхарма-центры посещают люди, которые как раз хотят заниматься практиками. Это огромная разница. Люди приходят туда с определённой и нужной для них целью.


Точно, и поэтому я искренне удивлен успехами общины Оле Нидала в России, например.
Это выдающийся результат, мне кажется, учитывая массовость, отсутствие религиозной базы и вот такую мотивацию у приходящих.
Ходят "по ножу" на родном поле деструктивных культов и сект и, вроде, не упали пока.




> Живут себе, и потому вряд ли чего достигнут.


Секретик, возможно, в том, что им нечего достигать  :Smilie:  




> Но вы же не будете утверждать, что нет людей, испытавших, подобно Наропе, множество тягот в своей практике? В наше время?


Нет, конечно, у меня есть личный опыт встречи с реализованными людьми, отрицать его я не могу.
Но именно поэтому я и почувствовал лично, видимо, что таких людей не может быть много и каждый из них - исключение из любых правил  :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Например в русском языке "я" - это ведь местоимение? .


Не только! Почему не хотите уточнять в словарях? Употребляется и как несклоняемое существительное среднего рода для обозначения сознаваемой человеком собственной сущности, самого себя как личности, индивидуума, а также для обозначения субъекта (в философии):
Я потерял свое я. (второе я - существительное, первое - местоимение)
Он потерял свое я. (я - существительное)

Еще примеры:
Говорить о своём "я". Он моё второе "я". Её "я" отсутствовало всегда. Представление о собственном "я". Мир существует независимо от нашего "я".
Здесь "я" не местоимение!

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не только! Почему не хотите уточнять в словарях? Употребляется и как несклоняемое существительное среднего рода для обозначения сознаваемой человеком собственной сущности, самого себя как личности, индивидуума, а также для обозначения субъекта (в философии):
> Я потерял свое я. (второе я - существительное, первое - местоимение)
> Он потерял свое я. (я - существительное)
> 
> Еще примеры:
> Говорить о своём "я". Он моё второе "я". Её "я" отсутствовало всегда. Представление о собственном "я". Мир существует независимо от нашего "я".
> Здесь "я" не местоимение!


Но ведь даже в этом случае, когда "я" существительное, нет никакого метафизического смысла. Обыденный язык, принятые в мире соглашения, ярлыки и обозначения..

----------

Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Нигилизм - это ведь прежде всего отрицание нравственной ценности и пользы поступков


Нигилистами ошибочно называли киников (циников, отсюда и современная коннотация) и собственно нигилистов типа Базарова. 
Но они были не нигилистами, а релятивистами. Т.е. они не отрицали текущую нравственность, а показывали ее относительность и необоснованность.

Даже интересно, возможен ли чистый нигилизм вообще?
Таких людей из общества бы просто выпилили и если они и были о них никто не знает и об их учении тоже.
Это все равно что воззрение "убивай всех кого видишь".
А и киников то уважали и Базаров у Тургенева неоднозначный персонаж.

Похоже, что нигилизм используется исключительно как ругательство  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Но ведь даже в этом случае, когда "я" существительное, нет никакого метафизического смысла. Обыденный язык, принятые в мире соглашения, ярлыки и обозначения..


Ну если считать, что "я" вечно или там перейдет в другую жизнь, то будет метафизический смысл.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну если считать, что "я" вечно или там перейдет в другую жизнь, то будет метафизический смысл.


Я прочитал Ваше сообщение и представил как вот эта вот буква *"Я"* вечна и переходит в следующую жизнь.

----------

Дубинин (23.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Не только! Почему не хотите уточнять в словарях? Употребляется и как несклоняемое существительное среднего рода для обозначения сознаваемой человеком собственной сущности, самого себя как личности, индивидуума, а также для обозначения субъекта (в философии):
> Я потерял свое я. (второе я - существительное, первое - местоимение)
> Он потерял свое я. (я - существительное)
> 
> Еще примеры:
> Говорить о своём "я". Он моё второе "я". Её "я" отсутствовало всегда. Представление о собственном "я". Мир существует независимо от нашего "я".
> Здесь "я" не местоимение!


  Если честно, я в недоумении, что вам приходиться объяснять это другому человеку.  Если бы он был робот, то возможно еще можно было бы не удивляться.
Таких отъявленных нигилистов днем с огнем не найдешь хахахахахахха

----------

Нико (23.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я прочитал Ваше сообщение и представил как вот эта вот буква *"Я"* вечна и переходит в следующую жизнь.


Почему я не удивился?

----------

Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Я прочитал Ваше сообщение и представил как вот эта вот буква *"Я"* вечна и переходит в следующую жизнь.


  Никакое "я" не переходит. Оно вне сансары. Оно просто всегда есть, как наблюдатель, как будда-природа. То что переходит это "не-я".

----------


## Нико

> Никакое "я" не переходит. Оно вне сансары. Оно просто всегда есть, как наблюдатель, как будда-природа. То что переходит это "не-я".


Здесь Вы ошибаетесь).

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Никакое "я" не переходит. Оно вне сансары. Оно просто всегда есть, как наблюдатель, как будда-природа. То что переходит это "не-я".


О как:

*!!! *** Я *** !!!*

--> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я -->

----------

Денис Евгеньев (24.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Никакое "я" не переходит. Оно вне сансары. Оно просто всегда есть, как наблюдатель, как будда-природа. То что переходит это "не-я".


Таких отъявленных этерналистов днём с огнём не найдёшь! ))

----------

Лося (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Здесь Вы ошибаетесь).


  Оспорьте.

----------


## Сергей Ч

По поводу спора "физиков с лириками" вспомнились слова из песни БГ:

_"Так сделай мне ангела, и я покажу тебе твердь,
Покажи мне счастливых людей, и я покажу тебе смерть.
Поведай мне чудо побега из этой тюрьмы,
И я скажу, что того, что есть у нас,

Хватило бы для больших, чем мы."_

Всё таки взгляды буддистов не относятся ни ко взглядам нигилистов, ни к верующим в вечное "я", таким как Лося.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Максим&

> Духовная практика в буддизме, имхо, обязательно носит религиозный характер, если под ней не понимать только одно чтение книг или их перевод). И буддизм, к сожалению, не умещается на одном стуле с христианством, например, не говоря уже о мусульманстве. Т.е. либо одно, либо другое.... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Почему Вы так думаете? Если о буддизме, не надо глубоко копать. Есть известные истории о Марпе-Миларепе и Тилопе-Наропе. Миларепа вследствие своей невообразимой уму преданности гуру достиг просветления не просто за одну короткую жизнь эпохи упадка, а всего за несколько лет... Это было следствием гуру-йоги, как раз именно религиозной практики. Если не знаете, в чём заключается гуру-йога, могу пояснить).


Что значит за несколько лет? Он что, родился в этот мир как чистый лист, без накопленных из прошлых жизней заслуг? Даже Шакьямуни понадобилось не одно рождение, а сотни чтоб пройти путь от бодхисаттвы до Будды. Или в ваджраяне считается, что карма из прошлых жизней не влияет на практику? У Миларепы всего лишь пришло время стать буддой в этой жизни, а не то что он какой-то "пассионарий" достигший святости за одну жизнь. За одну жизнь-это у христиан.

----------


## Лося

> О как:
> 
> *!!! *** Я *** !!!*
> 
> --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я --> не-я -->


  Ну наконец-то. Хоть какая то реакция, на учение третьего поворота.

----------

Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> ...Всё таки взгляды буддистов не относятся ни ко взглядам нигилистов.....


  кто бы говорил. хихихи

----------


## Крымский

> У Миларепы всего лишь пришло время стать буддой в этой жизни, а не то что он какой-то "пассионарий" достигший святости за одну жизнь. За одну жизнь-это у христиан.


У христиан тоже не своими ногами к святости приходят, а "ногами Бога".
Кому дал Бог, тому и дал, а кому не дал, тому и не будет.
Ну, и не при жизни, конечно  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> В этом разные, конечно, но разве это мешает ему иметь общие черты с аналогичными институтами в других госрелигиях?
> Будда не учреждал таких институтов, они творения людей, а не часть учения, правда же?



Про "институты" я не спорю, но, кажется, мы не про них говорили).




> Точно, и поэтому я искренне удивлен успехами общины Оле Нидала в России, например.
> Это выдающийся результат, мне кажется, учитывая массовость, отсутствие религиозной базы и вот такую мотивацию у приходящих.
> Ходят "по ножу" на родном поле деструктивных культов и сект и, вроде, не упали пока.


А чего удивляться? ОН - харизматичный лидер, к тому же ещё призывает людей делать предварительные практики, типа простираний, что, разумеется, полезно. 






> Секретик, возможно, в том, что им нечего достигать



Увы).




> Нет, конечно, у меня есть личный опыт встречи с реализованными людьми, отрицать его я не могу.
> Но именно поэтому я и почувствовал лично, видимо, что таких людей не может быть много и каждый из них - исключение из любых правил


Их крайне мало. Но они есть, не сомневайтесь.)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> кто бы говорил.


Я не являюсь нигилистом. Это просты Вы пока не можете мыслить иначе чем крайностями:  нигилизм-этернализм, а всё от того, что имеете самостные воззрения, веру в "вечное "я".)

"Монахи, было бы хорошо прицепиться к такой доктрине «я», цепляние к которой не приводило бы к возникновению печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния. Но видите ли вы [такое] цепляние к доктрине о «я», которое не приводило бы к возникновению печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния?
«Нет, Учитель».
«Хорошо, монахи. Я тоже не вижу такого цепляния к доктрине о «я», которое не приводило бы к возникновению печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния

...

Когда я так говорю и когда я так учу, меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа». Но я не таков, я не говорю так, поэтому меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа»

Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания. И если другие будут оскорблять, обижать, надсмехаться, изводить и изнурять Татхагату по этому поводу, он не испытает ни злобы, ни негодования из-за этого. И если другие будут восхвалять, уважать, чтить и почитать Татхагату по этому поводу, то он не испытает ни радости, ни счастья, ни ликования из-за этого. И если другие будут восхвалять, уважать, чтить и почитать Татхагату по этому поводу, он думает так: «Они выказывают мне такое услужение в отношении того, что уже было постигнуто».

Алагаддупама сутта:

----------

Алексей А (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> У христиан тоже не своими ногами к святости приходят, а "ногами Бога".
> Кому дал Бог, тому и дал, а кому не дал, тому и не будет.
> Ну, и не при жизни, конечно


Это же у Кальвинистов только, такие ужасы.
А наш Православный Бог - добрый! Всех прощает! Как Аллах!

----------

Максим& (23.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я не являюсь нигилистом.


 А меня агностиком обзывали!

----------

Лося (23.06.2015), Нико (23.06.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> У христиан тоже не своими ногами к святости приходят, а "ногами Бога".
> Кому дал Бог, тому и дал, а кому не дал, тому и не будет.
> Ну, и не при жизни, конечно


Своими, своими, но с опорой на Бога. Синергия называется. Но суть не в этом. А в том, что в авраамических религиях одна жизнь и только там можно говорить буквально, что что-то достигнуто за одну жизнь. А как можно это утверждать, там где есть учение о карме и сансаре?

----------


## Максим&

> Это же у Кальвинистов только, такие ужасы.
> А наш Православный Бог - добрый! Всех прощает! Как Аллах!


Не всех,а токмо православных и желательно двоеперстных! А католикам и наипаче лютеранам воздастся по всей строгости УК..то есть ЗБ.

----------

Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> А меня агностиком обзывали!


Так а кто ж вы? Решили ж, или агностик, либо скользкий угорь. Первое вроде посимпатишней звучит:-)

----------

Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Я не являюсь нигилистом. Это просты Вы пока не можете мыслить иначе чем крайностями:  нигилизм-этернализм, а всё от того, что имеете самостные воззрения, веру в "вечное "я".)
> 
> "Монахи, было бы хорошо прицепиться к такой доктрине «я», цепляние к которой не приводило бы к возникновению печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния. Но видите ли вы [такое] цепляние к доктрине о «я», которое не приводило бы к возникновению печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния?
> «Нет, Учитель».
> «Хорошо, монахи. Я тоже не вижу такого цепляния к доктрине о «я», которое не приводило бы к возникновению печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния
> 
> ...
> 
> Когда я так говорю и когда я так учу, меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа». Но я не таков, я не говорю так, поэтому меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа»
> ...


  Главное здесь нужно выделить вот что: "я учу только страданию и  прекращению страдания".
То что будда учил прекращению страдания через постижение шуньяты через отрицание самости, махаяна в третьем повороте не отрицает.
Там сказано, что будда имеет всё, что имеет пратьекабудда. Но добавляет к существующему сознание великой мощи пробужденного Ума(Махаатмана), или высшее самадхи пробуждения.  Он познает "не-я" пратьекабудд и "махаатман" будд. Все вместе это срединный путь. 

А у вас идет полное отрицание "я". Вы не проповедуете "не-я", которое также ведет к шуньяте и освобождению от страдания. С практической точки зрения, разницы нет. Опыт будет один. Но с философской это тупик.
Поэтому ваши взгляды принято называть нигилистическими.  Я просто говорю как есть. Мне со стороны виднее.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не обязательно. 
> Это пока что именно "нерожденное" и "неумирающее".
> И более того, прилагательное "вечное" просто отравляет этот термин этернализмом.


Ну а прилагательное "постоянный", "неизменный" (если nicca/nitya так перевести) не отравляет?

----------


## Крымский

> Это же у Кальвинистов только, такие ужасы.
> А наш Православный Бог - добрый! Всех прощает! Как Аллах!


Прощает всех, но друзей выбирает себе тщательно и далее к ним крайне требователен!  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

to: Лося, ничего кроме Четырех Благородны Истин я не проповедую, в отличии от Вас, проповедующего Махаатман, "вечное "я" и прочую метафизику.))

----------

Нико (23.06.2015), Фил (23.06.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> А в том, что в авраамических религиях одна жизнь и только там можно говорить буквально, что что-то достигнуто за одну жизнь. А как можно это утверждать, там где есть учение о карме и сансаре?


В авраамических религиях есть "срезочки" свои, включая реинкарнации, но тут о них уместнее умолчать, мне кажется.
Учение о карме и сансаре можно свести к реализации за одну жизнь, но не с позиций махаяны, по-моему  :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Если честно, я в недоумении, что вам приходиться объяснять это другому человеку.  Если бы он был робот, то возможно еще можно было бы не удивляться.


Если бы Вы еще знали, на протяжении скольких лет я это делаю!

----------


## Нико

> Ну а прилагательное "постоянный", "неизменный" (если nicca/nitya так перевести) не отравляет?


Вечное как раз не отравляет этернализмом, имхо. Но вот постоянное-неизменное отравляет, потому как нет такого. Помимо пустоты и пространства).

----------


## Лося

> to: Лося, ничего кроме Четырех Благородны Истин я не проповедую, в отличии от Вас, проповедующего Махаатман, "вечное "я" и прочую метафизику.))


  МАХАяна она такая. Причём все познаваемо опытным путём.
Конечно сложно представить и поверить, что мир проявлен в Надмирном Уме.
Марпе даже пришлось чудеса Миларепе демонстрировать, чтобы укрепить в нем дух веры в Великую тайну иллюзорности мира.
Возможно Миларепа бы не смог так усердно практиковать.

----------


## Лося

> Если бы Вы еще знали, на протяжении скольких лет я это делаю!


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Дубинин

Кому-кому- а Миларепе чудеса не надо было демонстрировать- после его шалостей))

----------

Крымский (23.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Кому-кому- а Миларепе чудеса не надо было демонстрировать- после его шалостей))


  Все познается в сравнении.

----------


## Нико

> Кому-кому- а Миларепе чудеса не надо было демонстрировать- после его шалостей))


Заметь, шалости не мешают просветлению. Если соблюдены все основные условия. И  в намтаре Миларепы точно не указано, была ли у него кармамудра. Тут есть о чём задуматься....

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Заметь, шалости не мешают просветлению. Если соблюдены все основные условия. И  в намтаре Миларепы точно не указано, была ли у него кармамудра. Тут есть о чём задуматься....


Кармамудра неизвестно, а вот жена у него точно была.

----------


## ullu

> Кармамудра неизвестно, а вот жена у него точно была.


Когда была ? Я что-то это пропустила где-то.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Кармамудра неизвестно, а вот жена у него точно была.


 :EEK!:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Из биографии Пемы Дордже Ринпоче:




> Он родился в роду йогинов, называемом Джова, его предки по отцовской линии восходят к Миларепе.

----------


## Дубинин

Если йогин что-то может, возвышаясь над толпою, полетать иль денег много, или просто местный знахарь, 
Этого довольно будет, чтоб прелестницы- инстинкты среагировав на это- к цели потащили бодро..
Далее наш прежний йогин, на заваленке- внучатам, в назидание потомкам- будет петь о прошлом песни..

----------

Максим& (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015), Паня (25.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Из биографии Пемы Дордже Ринпоче:


Так, получается, от всего мира намеренно скрыли, что у него была жена? С какой целью?

----------


## Максим&

Этот биограф Пемы прям какой-то Дэн Браун от буддизма. Все секреты из чулана выносит:-)

----------

Лося (24.06.2015), Нико (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так, получается, от всего мира намеренно скрыли, что у него была жена? С какой целью?


Во всяком случае, нигде не говорится о том, что он стал монахом, а как правило у всех тибетцев-немонахов есть жёны  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Во всяком случае, нигде не говорится о том, что он стал монахом, а как правило у всех тибетцев-немонахов есть жёны


Он был отшельником-нагпой. И при его пещерном образе жизни очень сомнительно, чтобы рядом с ним была жена).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Он был отшельником-нагпой. И при его пещерном образе жизни очень сомнительно, чтобы рядом с ним была жена).


Я в этом, конечно, не очень разбираюсь.
Но для продолжения рода совместное проживание с женой не является необходимым условием.
Достаточно разок простокваши занести в пещеру.

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Альбина (29.06.2015), Дубинин (24.06.2015), Максим& (24.06.2015), Паня (25.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Он был отшельником-нагпой. И при его пещерном образе жизни очень сомнительно, чтобы рядом с ним была жена).


Нико, вот вам же самой удаётся жить с отшельником-нагпой, а говорите — очень сомнительно. Где логика?  :Big Grin: 




> Я в этом, конечно, не очень разбираюсь.
> Но для продолжения рода совместное проживание с женой не является необходимым условием.
> Достаточно разок простокваши занести в пещеру.


Кстати, у тибетцев вообще никаких загонов по поводу раздельного проживания нет. Я знаю как минимум три тибетских семьи, где жена с детьми живёт в одном городе, а муж работает далеко от семьи.

----------

Aion (24.06.2015), Legba (24.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я в этом, конечно, не очень разбираюсь.
> Но для продолжения рода совместное проживание с женой не является необходимым условием.
> Достаточно разок простокваши занести в пещеру.


Это не было отмечено составителями намтара). В отличие от Марпы, про Дагмему которого знают все, хоть она и была "санг-юм". ))) Так что пусть это тоже хранится в тайне). Но я выясню при случае

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Нико, вот вам же самой удаётся жить с отшельником-нагпой, а говорите — очень сомнительно. Где логика?


В моём случае это не отшельник, да и я даже не помню, когда последний раз его видела))). Хотя да, он был тут в мае во время учений Озера Ринпоче, чтобы делать торма и пр. Про него тогда многие спрашивали, что за лама, т.к. он ходил с длинными волосами и в нагпинском классическом зене, унаследованном от дедушки. ) Мне даже неудобно с человеком в такой одежде пройти по улице, неверно поймут).




> Кстати, у тибетцев вообще никаких загонов по поводу раздельного проживания нет. Я знаю как минимум три тибетских семьи, где жена с детьми живёт в одном городе, а муж работает далеко от семьи.


А я знаю тыщу таких семей, но не считаю это нормальным).

----------

Альбина (29.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А я знаю тыщу таких семей, но не считаю это нормальным).


А тибетцы считают. Культурные отличия  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (25.06.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Мир всем. Господа, не могли бы высказать свою точку зрения по следующему вопросу. Насколько, согласно буддийской философии, "ум" или "сознание" зависят от физического тела? Простые наблюдения показывают, что у маленького ребенка, у которого еще не сформирован мозг, сознание, соответственно, не развито. Различные лекарственные препараты, вызывающий химические реакции в головном мозге, изменяют сознание человека, его мировосприятие, "природу ума". Насколько природа ума зависит от процессов в мозговом веществе? Возможно, изучение "природы ума" - это прерогатива медиков, а не философов? Спасибо.


То о чем вы говорите - органы чувств, мозг и пр является условием, когда возможна трансформация сознания, ума до состояния просветления, сверхзнания, сверхмудрости, сверх радости и тд. Действительно очень актуально в этой связи изучить трактаты об этом, в них кроются ответы, и рецепты, которыми возможно в будущем заинтересуется медицина, физика и др современные науки. То есть, возможность очищение сознания, ума до его истинной сущности кроет в себе лекарство ото всего.

Кармапа описывая связь развития ума согласно бхуми бодхисаттвы говорит, что 2 последних из них не зависят от тела...

----------


## sergey

> Я позже отвечу еще на некоторые сообщение в теме, пока не могу писать.


Да в общем-то вроде все уже написано, я вижу только варианты что-то акцентировать, повторить другими словами и т.д., написать какие-то известные вещи ... ну, плюс некоторые свои домыслы. Так что пока ничего не добавляю.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но @*Сергей Хос* ни разу не сказал "Я так считаю, потому что мне так сказал мой Учитель!" хотя я несколько раз спрашивал.


Так и вы такого ни разу не сказали (хоть я и не спрашивал).
И потом, что за идея - перекладывать собственную ответственность за свое понимание на учителя? А вдруг окажется, что вы неправильно проинтерпретировали сказанное учителем или просто неверно услышали, а станете козырять авторитетом, с уверенностью в непогрешимости.
Нет уж, пусть лучше каждый говорит сам за себя.

----------

Фил (28.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так ведь никто не цепляется за "истину безсамостности".
> Как все было (здесь)
> 1. Пришёл @*Сергей Хос* и сказал, что в сутрах третьего поворота он прочитал про атман
> 2. Я, в числе прочих, спрашиваю "И как это может быть?"


Так я вроде пытался объяснить, как это может быть.
И не только я.

----------


## Фил

> Так и вы такого ни разу не сказали (хоть я и не спрашивал).
> И потом, что за идея - перекладывать собственную ответственность за свое понимание на учителя? А вдруг окажется, что вы неправильно проинтерпретировали сказанное учителем или просто неверно услышали, а станете козырять авторитетом, с уверенностью в непогрешимости.
> Нет уж, пусть лучше каждый говорит сам за себя.


Необязательно козырять непогрешимостью. Можно просто сказать. Я бы дальше перестал спрашивать да и все. А я не могу этого сказать, у меня учителя нет.

----------


## Фил

> Так я вроде пытался объяснить, как это может быть.
> И не только я.


Так и непонятно осталось, как Вы и Компания от веры к эпистеме переходите.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Необязательно козырять непогрешимостью. Можно просто сказать. Я бы дальше перестал спрашивать да и все. А я не могу этого сказать, у меня учителя нет.


То есть ваши суждения - ваши собственные, а я должен сослаться на мнение учителя? почему же?

----------

Нико (29.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так и непонятно осталось, как Вы и Компания от веры к эпистеме переходите.


Не понимаю, о каком переходе вы говорите. В основе всякого суждения - вера в правильность собственных аксиом и собственного понимания применимости логики.

----------

Нико (29.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не понимаю, о каком переходе вы говорите. В основе всякого суждения - вера в правильность собственных аксиом и собственного понимания применимости логики.


 Вы себе выдумываете априорные аксиомы, а я - нет.

----------


## Фил

> То есть ваши суждения - ваши собственные, а я должен сослаться на мнение учителя? почему же?


Да ничего Вы не должны конечно. Тогда эта музыка будет вечной, если я заменю батарейки.

----------


## Фил

Хотя нет, можно закончить. 
Вы все таки признались, что для Вас это - вопрос веры.
Больше обсуждать нечего.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы себе выдумываете априорные аксиомы, а я - нет.


Я - выдумываю, а вы где берете?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да ничего Вы не должны конечно. Тогда эта музыка будет вечной, если я заменю батарейки.


Вы не ответили на вопрос "почему?"

----------


## Фил

> Я - выдумываю, а вы где берете?


Нигде. У меня с этим проблема.
Мне выдуманные знания доставляют нестерпимые мучения.
Я рад, что Вы честно признались, что Вы выдумываете.

----------


## Фил

> Вы не ответили на вопрос "почему?"


Потому что в таком случае у Вас будет религиозный аргумент. 
Против которого я не буду возражать, т.к. уважаю чувства верующих.
В противном случае Вы вынуждены будете согласиться со мной.

----------


## Aion

> Нигде. У меня с этим проблема.


Так вот ты какая, прасангика...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дубинин (29.06.2015), Паня (29.06.2015), Сергей Хос (29.06.2015), Фил (29.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Нигде. У меня с этим проблема.
> Мне выдуманные знания доставляют нестерпимые мучения.
> Я рад, что Вы честно признались, что Вы выдумываете.


  На то она и философия, чтобы научиться преодолевать ограничения, связанных с ограниченными возможностями нашего ума.
Наука также идет по стопам философии. Идет некий анализ видимых фактов(яблоко падает на голову), далее под нее подгоняется теоретическая база.

Религия построена на этих же принципах. Есть повторяемый опыт мистиков, под них подгоняется теоретическая база. Разница лишь в том, что этот опыт выходит за границы "признанных миром"(видимых в мире явлений). Простым смертным остается лишь доверится и следовать "инструкциям".
  Причем зачастую, опыт одинаковый, но теоретическая база разная. Это нормально. Нужно лишь уловить суть.

----------

Фил (29.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> На то она и философия, чтобы научиться преодолевать ограничения, связанных с ограниченными возможностями нашего ума.
> Наука также идет по стопам философии. Идет некий анализ видимых фактов(яблоко падает на голову), далее под нее подгоняется теоретическая база.
> 
> Религия построена на этих же принципах. Есть повторяемый опыт мистиков, под них подгоняется теоретическая база. Разница лишь в том, что этот опыт выходит за границы "признанных миром"(видимых в мире явлений). Простым смертным остается лишь доверится и следовать "инструкциям".
>   Причем зачастую, опыт одинаковый, но теоретическая база разная. Это нормально. Нужно лишь уловить суть.


Тогда не надо говорить, что это "так и только так", не имея на это оснований.
Философия, наука и религия суть некие явления человеческой культуры имеющие практическую пользу. Причем все три. И философия, и наука и религия. Ставить что-то во главу угла точно так же безосновательно.

----------


## Фил

> На то она и философия, чтобы научиться преодолевать ограничения, связанных с ограниченными возможностями нашего ума.


Философия ставит вопросы и не дает ответов. Но на базе неправильных ответов, которые пытается дать философия мы можем практически ощутить эту "неправильность" о которой бы раньше и не задумывались. Поэтому полезно читать и Платона, и Бердяева и сутры. 
Но строить на этом какую-то незыблемую метафизическую систему!!!...Вах!  :EEK!:

----------

Сергей Ч (30.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Тогда не надо говорить, что это "так и только так", не имея на это оснований.
> Философия, наука и религия суть некие явления человеческой культуры имеющие практическую пользу. Причем все три. И философия, и наука и религия. Ставить что-то во главу угла точно так же безосновательно.


  Каждое творение философии борется за свое выживание в мире. Это суровый закон природы. Выживает сильнейший. Идет постоянная мутация и видоизменение как самих живых организмов так и их творений. И не надо сбрасывать со счетов политику, которая тоже хочет организовать под себя все творение природное.

----------


## Фил

> Каждое творение философии борется за свое выживание в мире. Это суровый закон природы. Выживает сильнейший. Идет постоянная мутация и видоизменение как самих живых организмов так и их творений. И не надо сбрасывать со счетов политику, которая тоже хочет организовать под себя все творение природное.


Так зачем себя превращать в какое то слепое орудие политики?
Разум ведь для чего дан и мудрость?
Здесь же не баррикада, есть время спокойно подумать?

----------

Сергей Ч (30.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Философия ставит вопросы и не дает ответов. Но на базе неправильных ответов, которые пытается дать философия мы можем практически ощутить эту "неправильность" о которой бы раньше и не задумывались. Поэтому полезно читать и Платона, и Бердяева и сутры. 
> Но строить на этом какую-то незыблемую метафизическую систему!!!...Вах!


   Не верное понимание.
Есть чисто прикладная философия западного стиля.
А есть философия восточного типа, когда теоретическая база подгоняется на основе повторяемых опытов.
Вот на восточном типе философии можно строить свою метафизическую систему. А чисто на умствовании конечно нельзя. Это Вах!!!

----------


## Фил

> Не верное понимание.
> Есть чисто прикладная философия западного стиля.
> А есть философия восточного типа, когда теоретическая база подгоняется на основе повторяемых опытов.
> Вот на восточном типе философии можно строить свою метафизическую систему. А чисто на умствовании конечно нельзя. Это Вах!!!


Это не "западный" и "восточный" стиль. 
Это рационализм и эмпиризм, они и на западе и на востоке есть.
Но если Вы считаете, что эмпиризм дает ответы на все вопросы, то там просто молятся "повторяемости".
С какого повтора считать индукцию достоверной?
С 100, 1000, 10000? И при этом нет уверенности, что 10001 опыт даст тот же самый результат.

И к эмпиризму есть еще 100500 вопросов, не меньше чем к рационализму.
Не пойдет.

----------


## Лося

> Так зачем себя превращать в какое то слепое орудие политики?
> Разум ведь для чего дан и мудрость?
> Здесь же не баррикада, есть время спокойно подумать?


   Мы часть природы. Мы спокойно думаем, нам никто не мешает, в том числе и политика. Но мы лишь элементарный частицы огромного организма.
По отдельности мы ведем себя независимо как нам кажется.
Но если посмотреть целиком на организм, то вы не увидите в нем себя, меня. Этот целостный организм подчинен законам природы. 
Закон природы целостного огранизма, всегда победит несколько элементарных частиц.
  Например, если в переполненном вокзале крикнуть бомба, то начнется хаос. Люди начнут давить друг друга, вести себя не разумно, не дисциплинированно.

----------

АртёмМ (01.07.2015), Фил (29.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Мы часть природы. Мы спокойно думаем, нам никто не мешает, в том числе и политика. Но мы лишь элементарный частицы огромного организма.
> По отдельности мы ведем себя независимо как нам кажется.
> Но если посмотреть целиком на организм, то вы не увидите в нем себя, меня. Этот целостный организм подчинен законам природы. 
> Закон природы целостного огранизма, всегда победит несколько элементарных частиц.
>   Например, если в переполненном вокзале крикнуть бомба, то начнется хаос. Люди начнут давить друг друга, вести себя не разумно, не дисциплинированно.


Ну хоть попытаться то встать над толпой?
Не лемминги же все таки?

----------


## Лося

> Это не "западный" и "восточный" стиль. 
> Это рационализм и эмпиризм, они и на западе и на востоке есть.


  Я просто упростил до распространенного мнения. Не хотел бы ограничивать религию только рационализмом и эмпиризмом. 




> Но если Вы считаете, что эмпиризм дает ответы на все вопросы, то там просто молятся "повторяемости".
> С какого повтора считать индукцию достоверной?
> С 100, 1000, 10000? И при этом нет уверенности, что 10001 опыт даст тот же самый результат.


  Больше достоверности будет, если вы получите такой же опыт. Это будет намного достовернее, чем прочитать подобные опыты у 100 человек.



> И к эмпиризму есть еще 100500 вопросов, не меньше чем к рационализму.
> Не пойдет.


  Вопросы это нормальное явление для живого познающего организма. Есть такая философская концепция, что познавательный процесс никогда не прекратится.
Какого бы вы уровня не достигли, для вас всегда будут оставаться непостижимые вопросы. Это и есть совершенство. Его невозможно до конца познать и понять.

----------

Фил (29.06.2015)

----------


## Лося

> Ну хоть попытаться то встать над толпой?
> Не лемминги же все таки?


  Согласен. Вот мы с вами и пытаемся тут встать над толпой.

----------

Фил (29.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нигде. У меня с этим проблема.
> Мне выдуманные знания доставляют нестерпимые мучения.
> Я рад, что Вы честно признались, что Вы выдумываете.


В чем именно признался? я никогда и не скрывал свою точку зрения на это: всякое мышление - это творчество, фантазирование, упорядоченное согласно определенным правилам, согласно аксиоматике. А валидность аксиоматики все принимают на веру.
Так что ваша торжественная пафосность, "вы, мол, честно признались" - о чем это вообще? Разве я что-то прежде скрывал? ))))

----------

Aion (29.06.2015), Фил (29.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А я не могу этого сказать, у меня учителя нет.


В таком случае для чего вам знать, основаны ли мои суждения на мнении учителя?
Просто любопытно?

----------

Aion (29.06.2015), Фил (29.06.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> В чем именно признался? я никогда и не скрывал свою точку зрения на это: всякое мышление - это творчество, фантазирование, упорядоченное согласно определенным правилам, согласно аксиоматике. А валидность аксиоматики все принимают на веру.
> Так что ваша торжественная пафосность, "вы, мол, честно признались" - о чем это вообще? Разве я что-то прежде скрывал? ))))


Вот сейчас не надо только- при свидетелях признались, в том что сами всё придумав- свой буддизм- смутив умы нам- декламировали громко.
Сидя мы развесив уши- всё за чистую монету- принимали поначалу..Нико нам глаза открыла- Герман тут-же подключился-еле мы с трудом отбились (слава пустоте пустого).

----------

Алексей А (29.06.2015), Нико (29.06.2015), Сергей Ч (30.06.2015), Фил (29.06.2015), Харуказе (29.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот сейчас не надо только- при свидетелях признались, в том что сами всё придумав- свой буддизм- смутив умы нам- декламировали громко.
> Сидя мы развесив уши- всё за чистую монету- принимали поначалу..Нико нам глаза открыла- Герман тут-же подключился-еле мы с трудом отбились (слава пустоте пустого).


Смутил умы я только тех невежд, что полагают, будто // "Буддизм" - не личный их буддизм, а некий "истинный" и самосущий. // Но в том, чтоб их умы смутить, беды не вижу. // Ведь ум глупца не мною, а глупостью его смущен.

----------

Aion (30.06.2015), Алик (01.07.2015), Дубинин (29.06.2015), Лося (30.06.2015), Нико (29.06.2015), Ондрий (29.06.2015), Фил (29.06.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> Тогда не надо говорить, что это "так и только так", не имея на это оснований.
> Философия, наука и религия суть некие явления человеческой культуры имеющие практическую пользу. Причем все три. И философия, и наука и религия. Ставить что-то во главу угла точно так же безосновательно.


По сутии Буддизм это: 1) Философия (учение об избавлении от страданий) 2)Наука (наука о сознании) 3) Религия (религиозные церемонии,ритуалы и практики). И Буддизм никогда не ставил во главу угла что-то одно из этого. В нем нет места разделению,и уж тем более нет места разделению и противопоставлению.

----------

Нико (29.06.2015), Фил (29.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> В чем именно признался? я никогда и не скрывал свою точку зрения на это: всякое мышление - это творчество, фантазирование, упорядоченное согласно определенным правилам, согласно аксиоматике. А валидность аксиоматики все принимают на веру.
> Так что ваша торжественная пафосность, "вы, мол, честно признались" - о чем это вообще? Разве я что-то прежде скрывал? ))))


Мне показалось, что скрывали!  :Smilie: 

И кстати фраза "все принимают на веру" очень претенциозна.

----------


## Фил

> В таком случае для чего вам знать, основаны ли мои суждения на мнении учителя?
> Просто любопытно?


Потому что мне непонятно, как без посторонней помощи (и зачем!) все это громоздить. Так бы хоть было объяснение - традиция такая. Против традиции не попрёшь.

----------


## Фил

> По сутии Буддизм это: 1) Философия (учение об избавлении от страданий) 2)Наука (наука о сознании) 3) Религия (религиозные церемонии,ритуалы и практики). И Буддизм никогда не ставил во главу угла что-то одно из этого. В нем нет места разделению,и уж тем более нет места разделению и противопоставлению.


Я имел в виду у нас, все по отдельности.

----------


## Лося

> Ну хоть попытаться то встать над толпой?
> Не лемминги же все таки?


   С вами(ну и со мной тоже ))))) согласен Ф. Ницше:

_Ницше широко использует понятие мстительности (ressentiment). Высший тип человека, по его мнению, создает свои ценности от избытка жизненной силы. Слабые же и бессильные боятся таких людей, они стремятся обуздать и приручить их, подавить своей численностью, навязывая в качестве абсолютных "стадные ценности". Разумеется, подобная мстительность открыто не признается и, возможно, даже не осознается "толпой" в качестве побудительного мотива, однако, она действует, находя как прямые, так и окольные пути и косвенные выражения. Все это выводит на свет искушенный "психолог морали", каковым Ницше считает себя.

Итак, в истории морали, согласно Ницше, борются друг с другом две основные этические позиции. С точки зрения высшего типа людей, они могут сосуществовать. Это возможно, если "толпа", нс способная ни к чему возвышенному, будет практиковать "рабскую морить" исключительно в своей среде. Но она, подчеркивает Ницше, никогда не ограничится этим и не откажется от универсалистских претензий. Более того, по крайней мере в истории Запада у "рабской морали" были и остаются все шансы па успех. Об этом, например, свидетельствует распространение христианства. Ницше не отрицает полностью какую бы то ни было ценность христианской морали, признавая, что она сделала человеческий внутренний мир более утонченным. Однако он видит в ней выражение мстительности, характерной для стадного инстинкта, или "рабской морали". То же воплощение мстительности видит Ницше в демократическом и социалистическом движениях, считая их производной формой от христианской идеологии.

Ницше полагает, что идеал всеобщей, единой и абсолютной морали должен быть отброшен, так как он ведет жизнь к упадку, а человечество - к вырождению. Его место должна занять градация рангов, степеней различных типов морали. Пусть "стадо" остается приверженным своей системе ценностей, считает Ницше, при условии, что оно лишено права навязывать ее людям "высшего типа".

Когда Ницше говорит о необходимости стать "по ту сторону добра и зла", это надо понимать как призыв к преодолению так называемой рабской морали, которая, с его точки зрения, ставит всех на одну доску, любить и охраняет посредственность, препятствует возвышению человеческого типа. Он не имеет в виду, как это иногда утверждают, полное безразличие к природе ценностей и упразднение всяких нравственных критериев. Подобное было бы самоубийственным для обычного человека. Только те, кто принадлежит к высшему типу, могут без ущерба для себя стать "по ту сторону" навязываемых обществом пониманий добра и зла, ибо эти индивиды сами являются носителями нравственного закона и не нуждаются ни в чьем попечительстве. Их свободное самоопределение, считает Ницше, - это единственный путь к более высокому уровню человеческого существования, к сверх-человеку (Ubermensch)._

----------

Фил (30.06.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Какого бы вы уровня не достигли, для вас всегда будут оставаться непостижимые вопросы. Это и есть совершенство. Его невозможно до конца познать и понять.


Это да, интересная вещь. Однако опять же вопрос - были ли ответы на эти вопросы до того как мы их найдём допустим.

То есть - для бесконечности не обязательно быть бесконечной изначально. Главное в её природе это при достижении какого то результата предлагать новую планку достижений. Например, чистая абстракция - ряд натуральных чисел. 1,2,3... 10000... и тд. Эта бесконечность заключается в том, что к каждому предложенному числу можно добавить новое, которое будет больше. Но чтобы предложить большее число, надо указать на меньшее.

----------


## Лося

> Это да, интересная вещь. Однако опять же вопрос - были ли ответы на эти вопросы до того как мы их найдём допустим.
> 
> То есть - для бесконечности не обязательно быть бесконечной изначально. Главное в её природе это при достижении какого то результата предлагать новую планку достижений. Например, чистая абстракция - ряд натуральных чисел. 1,2,3... 10000... и тд. Эта бесконечность заключается в том, что к каждому предложенному числу можно добавить новое, которое будет больше. Но чтобы предложить большее число, надо указать на меньшее.


  Возможно правильнее будет сказать не вопросы, а познавание природы пропорционально своему развитию.
Потому что "вопросы" относятся к рассудочному мышлению.
Т.е. понятие "познать и понять" и "вывести теорию и понять" это разные вещи.
Здесь уже немного другая философия, которая выходит за рамки буддизма.
Буддизм обычно ограничивается на достижении будды как на абсолютном, конечном, всезнающим, всеведающим ну и т.п. Т.е. как бы ставит потолок.

Или не потолок, а просто об этом не говорит. Так как это не входит в задачи буддизма.
Есть очень интересные философские вопросы.

Например, если наш физический мир не имеет начала, то значит он как бы должен попадать под категорию "вне создания и разрушения".
Но как мы знаем миры сансары попадают под циклы времени, и поэтому попадают под категорию "создание и разрушение"

Под это тоже есть теоретическая база как и практическая. Если кратко, то есть также миры, которые вне времени, и которые не попадают под категорию "создания и разрушения", а миры сансары это отраженная реальность Ума.

По сути это еще один виток философской мысли суперпраджняпарамита. :Smilie: 
Где помимо Таковости Ума вносится понятие Этовости Мира(форма).
Таким образом человеческий познаватель попадает под зависимость своего существование к Уму,
а миры сансары попадают под зависимость своего существования к мирам вне сансары и времени.
Этим и объясняется смысл, что у сансары нет начала, хотя она под временем.

Т.е. как человек воспринимает свою реальность, так и Ум видит более высшую реальность, недоступную человеку.
Зачатки суперпраджняпарамиты(это моё слово), можно увидеть у Манджушри в философии тантры "Звука выходящего за пределы" 
Хотя возможно это все относится к праджняпарамите, просто об этом уже не говорят, ибо как грицца нет слов чтобы описать её совершенство.

Вот с этой точки зрения, у познающего нет потолка. Реальность открывается все более впечатляющая и совершенная.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что мне непонятно, как без посторонней помощи (и зачем!) все это громоздить. Так бы хоть было объяснение - традиция такая. Против традиции не попрёшь.


Вы же сами определили мою религиозную принадлежность как "понимизм". Вот и понимаю по мере сил )))

----------

Фил (04.07.2015)

----------


## sergey

Некропостинг.
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post713463
Vladiimir, я тогда по-моему не совсем понял вашу фразу почему-то, наверное какие-то двойные отрицания в ней прочитал, поэтому написал "Нет, у вас по-моему с логикой нелады", но правда удалил вскоре. Извините.

----------


## Анатолий В.

> Мир всем. Господа, не могли бы высказать свою точку зрения по следующему вопросу. Насколько, согласно буддийской философии, "ум" или "сознание" зависят от физического тела? Простые наблюдения показывают, что у маленького ребенка, у которого еще не сформирован мозг, сознание, соответственно, не развито. Различные лекарственные препараты, вызывающий химические реакции в головном мозге, изменяют сознание человека, его мировосприятие, "природу ума". Насколько природа ума зависит от процессов в мозговом веществе? Возможно, изучение "природы ума" - это прерогатива медиков, а не философов? Спасибо.


У вас выводы уровня оторвали таракану лапки и он перестал слышать, потому что не прибегает на свист. Значит природа слуха повреждается.

----------


## Сингон

> Например, если наш физический мир не имеет начала, то значит он как бы должен попадать под категорию "вне создания и разрушения".
> Но как мы знаем миры сансары попадают под циклы времени, и поэтому попадают под категорию "создание и разрушение"


Если Вы хотите найти ответы на вопросы о физической, материальной реальности - Вам лучше изучать физику. 

Философия буддизма строится не на материльном восприятии реальности, а изучает само восприятие как феномен. Буддизм говорит нам, что восприятие мира идет очень субъективно, в этом участвует природа сознания, природа ума, природа чувств. Буддизм постоянно напоминает об ограниченности и субъективности восприятия, которое действует посредством органов чувств, щупает импульсы физического мира и строит выводы. 

Вы поднимаете вопрос важности познания физического мира, его исходности, процесса проявления, его конечности, ищите некую систему координат. То есть, водите вилами по воде, описывая круги. 

А буддизм изучает не материю, а саму природу воды и ее свойства. А именно состояния созанния и состояния ума, при которых возникают эффекты, последствия, некоторые из которых настолько типичны, что повторяются и могут быть разъяснены. 

Поэтому Лося Вам и говорит, что Вы занимаетесь понимизмом. То есть, хотите в своем уме создать идеальное описание мира и его конструкции и смыслов. Но сам процесс этого создания есть ни что иное, как проваливание в зыбучие пески сансары. 

Одни ищут деньги и зарываются в бизнес, в стрессы и теряют здоровье и человеческий вид. 
Другие ищут славы и привлекают к себе внимание творчеством, искусством, шоу, блогерством - и истощают свою жизнь пытаясь привлечь внимание и стать узнаваемым. 
Третьи ищут власти - и пытаются занять кресло, получит должность и сгорают на работе в погоне за властью и полномочиями. 
Четвертые - это те кто ищет знания, люди науки, аналитики, хотят утвердится в своем правильном и истинном понимании мира. 

Все четыре вида - это вовлеченность. Люди ищут чего-то там, пытаются что-то воплотить. Потому что их тянет туда что-то. А вот разглядеть причины этой тяги и понять состояния ума и сознания - это уже практика буддизма, когда становится видно насквозь и причины мотивации и последствия, и модели поведения и прочее. 

В сущности, любой человек изображает из себя кого-то, согласно его системе ценностей. Может изображать из себя познающего или даже буддиста, традиционного, монаха, аскета. Да кого угодно. 

А реальность. Она просто предоставляет возможности и отзывается на импульсы.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Обоснованным я называю имеющее существующую основу для обозначения. Нет нужды в обосновании этой основы - она либо непосредственно воспринимается уже сейчас (форма, звук), либо ее можно воспринять после определенных стадий пути (нирвана, благородные истины, дхармакая).


Нужда есть. Основы для наименования, которая непосредственно воспринимается, не существует. "Газа нос и уши не воспринимают достоверно" - не точно, но близко к цитате.

----------


## Амир

> Мир всем. Господа, не могли бы высказать свою точку зрения по следующему вопросу. Насколько, согласно буддийской философии, "ум" или "сознание" зависят от физического тела? Простые наблюдения показывают, что у маленького ребенка, у которого еще не сформирован мозг, сознание, соответственно, не развито. Различные лекарственные препараты, вызывающий химические реакции в головном мозге, изменяют сознание человека, его мировосприятие, "природу ума". Насколько природа ума зависит от процессов в мозговом веществе? Возможно, изучение "природы ума" - это прерогатива медиков, а не философов? Спасибо.


Добрый день. Всё упирается в определения, которые даёт та или иная традиция, но как правило:
УМ - то, что обдумывает, т.е., естественно связан с текущим воплощением и его возможностями. Будь то человек, животное, дух или существо в бардо, будут разные способности ума и соответственно разное мышление.
ПРИРОДА УМА - лучезарная основа всего, не подверженная ничему.  :Smilie:  Она не обдумывает, воспринимает всё подобно отражению в зеркале, т.е. мгновенно, всеобъемлюще и без усилий. Она не зависит ни от перерождений ни от относительных способностей и является "сердцем" любого ЖС. Т.е. по средством медиков её не найти.  :Smilie:

----------

